# إعجاز الوحى والنبوة فى سفر دانيال القمص عبد المسيح بسيط



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*إعجاز الوحى  والنبوة فى سفر دانيال*​ *القمص عبد المسيح بسيط*

*كاهن كنيسة السيدة العذراء الأثرية بمسطرد*


*الفهرس*
*مقدمه   *

*مدخل السفر*

*الفصل الاول: اعلان الله فى الماضى والحاضر والمستقبل*

*الفصل الثانى: دانيال سفر الرؤى والنبوات والمعجزات*

*الفصل الثالث: صحة سفر دانيال وقانونيته*

*الفصل الرابع: سفر دانيال بين النقد والإعجاز*

*الفصل الخامس: اعجاز الوحى والنبوه فى السفر*

*الفصل السادس: التمثال العظيم المجسم لتتابع الأمم*

*الفصل السابع: رؤيا دانيال الأولى: ممالك العالم وملكوت  الله*

*الفصل الثامن: رؤيا دانيال الثانية: القرن الصغير"ضد المسيح" ومعصيه الخراب*

*الفصل التاسع: اعلان الملاك جبرائيل: تحديد زمن مجيىء المسيح  وغايته*

*الفصل العاشر: رؤيا دانيال الثالثه ضد المسيح وعلامات  النهايه*

*المراجع*


*مقدمة*

*سفر دانيال النبى هو رؤيا العهد القديم، وسفر النبوات التى تكون أكثر من  40% من مجموع آياته، والسفر الذى تنبأ بنبوات تفصيلية ودقيقة عن السيد المسيح، فقد  تنبأ عن تأسيس ملكوته "ملكوت السموات" وتكلم عن كونه ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب الآتى  على سحاب السماء لتتعبد له كل الخليقة، ومنه أخذ لقب ابن الإنسان، اللقب الذى كان  محبباً إلى قلب المخلص، كما حدد سنة مجيئه بتفصيل دقيق، وهو السفر الوحيد فى العهد  القديم الذى تنبأ بنبوات تفصيلية دقيقة عن ملوك وممالك حدد بعضها بالاسم مثل الفرس  واليونان الذين كانت أحوالهم أبعد ما تكون عما تنبأ به دانيال النبى، فقد كان الفرس  وقت النبوة فى بداية ازدهارهم ومجدهم، فى حين أن اليونان لم يكن يبدوا عليهم،  وقتها، ما يدل على تحقيق النبوة، وتنبأ عن الاسكندر الأكبر قبل مجيئه بأكثر من 225  سنة نبؤه أذهلت الاسكندر الأكبر نفسه وجعلته يخر ويجثوا على الأرض لله.*
*هذا السفر أيضا شهد له السيد المسيح وأشار إلى حتمية تحقيق نبوته عن  دمار أورشليم ونهاية العالم، كما استخدم السيد نفسه صور السفر وتشبيهاته الأخروية  والمسيانية. وتكلم السفر وتنبأ عن أمور أخروية كثيرة مثل صلب المسيح والضيقة  السابقة للمجيء الثانى وقيامة الأبرار والدينونة. هذه المواضيع وغيرها أثارت النقاد  والملحدين، فهاجمه بكل قسوة فيلسوف الأفلاطونية الجديدة الوثنى بروفيرى لأنه لم يكن  يؤمن لا بالنبوات ولا بالوحى، وذلك فى القرن الثالث الميلادى، وجاء العقلانيون  والماديون والليبراليون فى العصور الحديثة واتفقوا مع برفيرى فى آرائه لأنهم مثله  لا يؤمنون بالوحى أو النبوات ومن ثم تبنوا آرائه وأفكاره وكرروها، وهاجموا السفر  بكل قسوة ولكن الله الذى لو يترك نفسه بلا شاهد جعل الحجارة تصرخ وأقام البراهين  والحجج والأدلة على صدق كل حرف وكل كلمة وكل نبؤه فى السفر. وكانت الشهادة الكبرى  للسفر هى شهادة السيد المسيح نفسه الذى شهد للنبى ولصحة نبواته.*
*وفى هذا الكتاب نقدم دراسة استمرت حوالى عشرين سنة، ولم تكن هذه  البداية، بل كانت البداية سنة 1963 حيث حصلت فى دراسة هذا السفر على أول جائزة  دينية فى حياتى (فى سن الثانية عشرة من العمر) وكانت الأولى مشترك. وكان السفر  رفيقى دائماً خاصة فى الأيام التى عشت فيها أيام كثيرة بعيداً عن الكنيسة التى أصلى  فيها وبعيداً عن سكنى الدائم.*
*وقد ساعدنى الكثيرين من الأباء الأفاضل على دراسة هذا السفر وعلى رأسهم  الأب الموقر والفاضل القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطى الذى قدم لى العديد من المراجع فى  الخلوة المشتركة سنة 1982، والتى وضعت المسودة الأولى لهذا الكتاب بعدها  مباشرة.*
*ومنذ ذلك التاريخ وحتى اليوم حصلت على مراجع كثيرة وأبحاث ودراسات عديدة  لسفر دانيال تعبر عن اتجاهات عقيدية مختلفة ومدارس تفسيرية متنوعة؛ تقليدية  وليبرالية وتدبيرية … وقد التزمنا فى هذه الدراسة بالخط الآبائى،  التقليدى، الكتابى، المحافظ، الذى ينطلق من أقوال السيد المسيح وتلاميذه فى العهد  الجديد عن سفر دانيال، ويمتد إلى تلاميذ الرسل ويستمر من خلال خلفائهم فى كل العصور  "الإيمان المسلم مرة للقديسين"(يه3). ومن ثم رجعنا دائماً، وبقدر ما هو متاح، لما  كتبه آباء الكنيسة فى القرون الأربعة الأولى، مع عمل مقارنة مع التفسير الليبرالى  النقدى على أساس علمى؛ لغوى، كتابى، تاريخى، أثرى، والرجوع لأحدث ما توصل إليه  علماء الآثار واللغات السامية القديمة وما كتبه كتاب التاريخ القدماء من أمثال  هيرودوتس ويوسيفوس اليهودى وغيرهم.*
*ولا يفوتنى فى هذه المقدمة أن أتقدم بالشكر الدائم لقداسة البابا المعظم  البابا شنوده الثالث الأستاذ والعالم على محبة وتشجيع قداسته الدائم، ولنيافة  الأنبا مرقس، أبى الروحى، أسقف شبرا الخيمة وتوابعها، على تشجيع نيافته الدائم  ومساعدته لى فى تقديم ما يلزم من مراجع للبحث والدراسة والنشر، كما أتقدم بالشكر  أيضا لنيافة الأنبا متاؤس أسقف ورئيس دير السريان العامر على محبة وتشجيع نيافته،  وللآباء المباركين بمكتبتى دير العذراء (السريان) ودير الأنبا بيشوى على تعب محبتهم  فى تقديم العديد من المراجع القديمة التى أفادت كثيراً فى إخراج هذا الكتاب على هذه  الصورة والذى أرجو من الله أن يأتى بالفائدة المرجوة بصلوات وطلبات قديسيه، الذى له  المجد الدائم إلى الأبد آمين.*
*القمص عبد المسيح بسيط*
​ *مدخل السفر*

*تنبأ أرميا النبى أن الله سيعاقب بنى إسرائيل بسبب خطاياهم بالسبى إلى  بابل مدة سبعين سنة "لذلك هكذا قال رب الجنود. من أجل أنكم لم تسمعوا لكلامى هأنذا  أرسل فآخذ كل عشائر الشمال يقول الرب... وتصير كل هذه الأرض خراباً ودهشاً وتخدم  هذه الشعوب ملك بابل سبعين سنة(1)".  وجاء نبوخذ نصر إلى أورشليم لينفذ ما قررته إرادة الله ومشيئته وحاصر أورشليم ثلاث  مرات حتى دمرها وأحرق الهيكل.*
* فى سنة 605 ق.م. أحتل المدينة وسمح للملك يهوياقيم أن يحكم باسمه  وكتابع له وخاضع لسلطانه وأخذ بعض كنوز الهيكل وعددا من الفتية "من بنى إسرائيل ومن  نسل الملك ومن الشرفاء"(ع3). وكان من ضمنهم دانيال ورفاقه الفتية الثلاثة(2).*
* وفى سنة 597 ق.م. جاء نبوخذ نصر ثانية وأخذ بقية أوانى الهيكل وكنوزه  ونقلهم إلى بابل وأخذ الملك يهوياقيم و 10.000 أمير وضابط ورجل شرطة وجميع الصناع  والمهرة ولم يترك فى يهوذا إلا مساكين الشعب. وكان من جملة الذين أخذهم حزقيال  الكاهن والنبى(3).*
* وفى سنة 586 ق.م. جاء للمرة الثالثة ليعاقب صدقيا الملك على تمرده  عليه، فحاصر المدينة ثم كسر الأسوار "وأحرق بيت الرب وبيت الملك وكل بيوت أورشليم  وكل بيوت العظماء احرقها بالنار(4)"،  وبعد أن أحرق المدينة بالكامل قتل أبناء صدقيا الملك وأخر ملوك يهوذا، وقلع عينى  صدقيا نفسه وقاده إلى بابل مقيداً بالسلاسل والأغلال(5).*
*وكان دانيال النبى فتاً صغيراً عندما حملوه إلى بابل أسيرا. وكان من  النسل الملكى(6) ومن  سبط يهوذا(7) وتربى  فى مدرسة الحكمة وقصر الملك ببابل وخدم بأمانة كرجل حكيم وكاشف أسرار ورجل دولة  عظيم كانت له مكانته مع كل من ملوك بابل سواء ملوك بابل أو ملوك مادى وفارس. ولم  يمنعه وضعه مع حكماء بابل أو كوزير أو والى لبابل أو رئيس وزراء من التمسك بعبادة  الله الواحد وحفظ الشريعة مهما كلفه ذلك.*
*وكان دانيال النبى باراً ورجلاً من رجال الله الأتقياء ورجل صلاة  وأُعلنت له رؤى ونبوءات وتعامل مع كثيرين من الملائكة الذى كان على رأسهم الملاك  جبرائيل والذى ظهر للمرة الأولى باسمه فى سفر دانيال النبى. وبرغم أنه كان رجل دولة  ولم يكن مكرس كنبى إلا أنه أوحى إليه كنبى ورأى رؤى وأحلام كنبى، وحمل رسالة من  رسالات السماء فى اشد عصور شعب الله سواداً. من ثم فقد وصفه السيد المسيح ب "دانيال  النبى(8)".*
*وقد تنبأ عن أربع إمبراطوريات عالمية هى؛ بابل، ومادى وفارس، واليونان،  والرومان، نبوات تفصيلية، كما تنبأ عن الصراع الذى دار بين ملوك مصر (الجنوب) وملوك  سوريا (الشمال) فى الثلاثة قرون السابقة للميلاد، وجاءت نبؤاته دقيقة وتفصيلية حتى  أنها تطابقت مع ما كتبه كتاب التاريخ المعاصرين واللاحقين من أمثال هيرودوتس وغيره  من مؤرخى عصور ما قبل الميلاد. وهذا ما أذهل الملحدون والعقلانيون والنقاد اللذين  لا يؤمنون لا بالوحى ولا بالنبوات ولا بعالم الأرواح وما وراء الطبيعة وجعلهم  يهاجمون السفر بكل عنف وقسوة. كما تنبأ عن مجيء السيد المسيح وموته فداء وكفارة  للخطايا.*
*وقد مدحته الملائكة ووصفته ب "الرجل المحبوب" ومدحه معاصره حزقيال النبى  الذى نقل إلى بابل فى حصار أورشليم الثانى سنة (597 ق.م.) كما مدحه كل الملوك الذين  عمل معهم، فقال له نبوخذ نصر "أنى أعلم أن فيك روح الآلهة القدوسين ولا يعسر عليك  سر(9)" وقال  له بيلشاصر أخر ملوك بابل "قد سمعت عنك أن فيك روح الآلهة وأن فيك نيره وفطنه وحكمة  فاضلة(*)"،  وقيل عنه أيضا أنه "فيه روحاً فاضلة" و"كان أميناً ولم يوجد فيه خطأ ولا ذنب(10)".  وأشار إليه الوحى فى سفر حزقيال كأحد الأبرار الثلاثة "نوح ودانيال وأيوب(11)"  وباهى الله بحكمته ملك صور "هل أنت أحكم من دانيال سر ما لا يخفى عليك(12)".*
*وكان دانيال النبى مثل يوسف الصديق من جهة اشتهارهما بتفسير الأحلام  وعيشتهما فى قصور ملوك مصر وبابل، كما كان كل منهما رئيس وزراء فى بلد غربته(13).*
*ويعتبر العلماء ورجال اللاهوت والتفسير سفر دانيال كرؤيا العهد القديم  والجزء الأول لسفر الرؤيا فى العهد الجديد، كما يوضع السفر أيضا فى منتصف عصور  المعجزات الخمسة فى الكتاب المقدس والتى تقسم كالآتى :*
*1.                      زمن موسى ويشوع.*
*2.                      زمن إيليا وإليشع.*
*3.                      زمن دانيال النبى.*
*4.                      زمن السيد المسيح.*
*5.                      زمن تلاميذ المسيح ورسله.*
*وكان دانيال النبى قد أُختير ضمن الفتيان الذين أختارهم رئيس خصيان  الملك للالتحاق بما يمكن أن نسميه مدرسة الحكمة فى بابل ليتعلم فيها مدة ثلاث سنوات  يقفوا بعدها فى قصر الملك. وفى هذه المدرسة تحول اسم دانيال والذى يعنى "الله قاضى"  أو "الله ديانى" إلى "بلطشاصر" والذى يعنى "أميربل" من الإله "بل" أو "بعل". وبرغم  أنه ورفاقه الثلاثة؛ حنانيا ومعناه "الله حنان" والذى تحول إلى "شدرخ" والذى يعنى  "مضى بإله الشمس"، و"ميشائيل" ومعناه "من مثل الرب" والذي تحول إلى "ميشخ" والذى  يعنى "من مثل آخ"، أى الإله آخ أو عشتر، و"عزريا" ومعناه "الرب معينى" والذى تحول  إلى "عبدنغو" أى "عبدنابو" الإلهى نابوا، إله الحكمة والتعليم فى بابل، قد تحولت  أسمائهم من أسماء مرتبطة باسم الله الواحد، إيل، ويهوه، إلى أسماء مرتبطة بأسماء  آلهة وثنية، أصنام، إلا أنهم لم يخضعوا لا لديانات بابل ولا للأكل من اطياب الملك  وخمر مشروبة. ولم يسجد الفتية للتمثال الذى نصبه الملك نبوخذ نصر ولم يخضع دانيال  النبى لشريعة مادى وفارس على حساب شريعة الله، ولما ألقى الفتية فى آتون النار  أنقذهم الله وكان معهم ولم تمس النار شعرة من رؤوسهم، ولما ألقى دانيال فى جُب  الأسود أرسل الله ملاكه وسد أفواه الأسود. ولم يكسر دانيال ورفاقه أبداً شريعة بابل  إلا عندما تعارضت فقط مع شريعة الله، وكان دانيال أشد ولاء أكثر إخلاصاً فى عمله  فأحبه كل من عمل معهم من الملوك الذين جلسوا على عرش بابل، وخدم فى قصور بابل ما  يقرب من سبعين سنة من بداية حكم نبوخذ نصر (605 ق.م.) إلى السنة الأولى لكورش (539  ق.م.).*

*
* *(1)  أر 8:25،11*

*(2)  2أخ 6:36،7؛ دا 1:1-3*

*(3)  2مل 14:24-16*

*(4)  2مل 9:25*

*(5)  2مل ص 25*

*(6)  دا 3:1*

*(7)  دا 6:1*

*(8)  متى 15:24*

*(9)  دا 9:4*

*(*)  دا 14:5*

*(10)  دا 3:6،4*

*(11)  حز 14:14*

*(12)  حز 3:28*

*(13)  تك 5:37-9؛ 8:40؛ 25:41؛ دا 24:2؛ 19:4*


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*الفصل الأول*

*إعلان الله فى الماضىوالحاضر والمستقبل(1)*


جاءت كلمة إعلان فى العهد القديم من الكلمة العبرية "جالا  gala" وتعنى "يكشف"، "يستعلن"، "يعلن" يقول الكتاب  بالروح :
"أن السيد الرب لا يصنع أمراً إلا وهو يكشف سره لعبيده الأنبياء(2)".
"لأن الرب أستعلن لصموئيل فى شيلوه بكلمة الرب(3)".
"فأعلن فى آذني رب الجنود(4)".
والإعلان الإلهى فى الأسفار المقدسة فى معظمه، هو إعلان الله، الله  ذاته، إعلان من الله ذاته، إلى البشرية، إعلان الله إلى البشرية. يعلن فيه عن ذاته  وإرادته كخالق الكون ومحركه ومدبره، فهو القوة العظمى الوحيدة فى الكون، وكل قوة  أخرى نابعة منه. فهو كلى القدرة، القادر على كل شئ، وهو كلى الوجود، الدائم الوجود،  الواجب الوجود، أصل وعلة كل وجود؛ الموجود فى كل زمان بلا بداية وبلا نهاية، الأزلى  الأبدى، السرمدى، والموجود فى كل مكان دون أن يحده شئ، فهو غير المحدود، غير  المحوى، الذى لا يحيط به شئ ولا يحويه شئ "أما أملأ أنا السموات والأرض يقول الرب(5)". وهو  العالم بكل شئ، كلى العلم، الذى لا يخفى عليه شئ "كل شئ عريان ومكشوف لعينى ذلك  الذى معه أمرنا(6)".
ومن ثم يتضمن الإعلان كشف الأسرار، المجهولة بالنسبة للإنسان، المحدود  فى كل شئ، الأسرار التى يريد الله ذاته الإعلان عنها للبشرية : "حينئذ لدانيال كشف  السر فى الليل. فبارك دانيال إله السموات. أجاب دانيال وقال ليكن اسم الله مباركاً  من الأزل وإلى الأبد لأن له الحكمة والجبروت... هو يكشف العمائق والأسرار. يعلم ما  فى الظلمة وعنده يسكن النور(7)".
والإعلان الإلهى هو إعلان الله للبشرية عن ماضيها وحاضرها ومستقبلها.  أنه إعلان الماضى السحيق قبل أن توجد الخليقة ويوجد الإنسان، وإعلان الحاضر المعاصر  للإنسان، الحاضر الذى عاصر الإعلان الإلهى، وإعلان عن المستقبل الحالى أو القريب أو  البعيد المتصل بالأمم فى تاريخ الفداء وحتى الأبدية. أنه إعلان الماضى الذى عاشته  البشرية منذ فجرها وإعلان الحاضر المعاش وإعلان المستقبل الذى يقع خارج القدرات  البشرية المحدودة والذى يتحدى به أشعياء النبى الأوثان التى عبدتها البشرية من دون  الله "أعلمونا المستقبلات. أخبرونا بالآتيات فيما بعد فنعرف أنكم آلهة(8)".
والإعلان عن المستقبل الذى يركز عليه سفر دانيال، بصفة خاصة، كما بينا  نابع من سلطان الله الكلى والمطلق على الكون باعتباره رب الكون ومدبره وخالقه،  الإله الواحد، كلى القدرة والوجود والعلم؟ "أنا الأول والآخر ولا إله غيرى  … وضعت الشعب القديم والمستقبلات وما يأتى(9)". ومن  ثم فقد أعلن لموسى أنه سيخرج بنى إسرائيل من مصر(10)،  والذى سبق أن أعلن، أنبأ، عن مدة عبوديتهم فيها(11)،  وأعلن للقاضى جدعون أنه سيجعل منه الواسطة لخلاصهم من المديانيين.
وتنبأ عن خلاص بنى إسرائيل من آشور(12)، ثم  سبيهم إلى بابل بعد ذلك بحوالى 100 سنة وخلاصهم من بابل بعد ذلك ب 70 سنة، وعودتهم  ثانية إلى الأرض لفترة محدودة(13)، ثم  تنبأ عن مجيء المسيح وتجسده وميلاده من عذراء وكونه الإله القدير وأعماله وصلبه  وموته وقيامته، قبل حدوث ذلك بحوالى 700 سنة(14).  كما تنبأ عن مصير شعوب كثيرة كمصر وبابل وعمون وموآب وصيدا … الخ.
*"المرسوم فى كتاب الحق"*​ *المرسوم عند الله فى برنامجه للبشرية منذ الأزل*
مما سبق يتضح لنا أنه بناء على علم الله بكل شئ، خاصة علمه السابق بما  سيكون، وإعلانه للكثير عما هو كائن وما سيكون، أنه فى سابق علمه شاء فوضع للكون  برنامج، خطة أزلية، تدبير أزلى، يسير الكون بمقتضى ما شاء وأراد وحدد ورسم ودبر،  حسب قصد مشيئته وعلمه السابق. ويقول أشعياء النبى بالروح : "اذكروا الأوليات منذ  القديم لأنى أنا الله وليس آخر الإله وليس مثلى. مخبر منذ البدء بالأخير ومنذ  القديم بما لم يفعل قائلاً رأيى يقوم وأفعل كل مسرتى... قد تكلمت فاجريه. قضيت  فأفعله(15).
الله، فى علمه السابق، دبر كل شئ بحسب إرادته ومشيئته وعلمه السابق، لذا  يقول الملاك لدانيال النبى وهو يعلن له ما سيحدث خلال سنين طويلة ممتدة فى التاريخ  ومرتبطة بالأيام الأخيرة "ولكنى أخبرك بالمرسوم فى كتاب الحق(16)"،  "والآن أخبرك بالحق(17)".
ويخبرنا سفر أشعياء النبى أن الله عندما كان يعلن بعض الأمور المستقبلية  يقول لأشعياء النبى "تعلا الآن اكتب عندهم على لوح وارسمه فى سفر ليكون لزمن آت  للأبد إلى الدهور(18)".  دبر الله كل شئ بحسب قصده ومشيئته وعلمه السابق، فقد رسم حداً على وجه المياه(19)،  ودائرة على وجه الغمر(20)،  وأساساً للأرض … الخ. كل شئ عنده مرسوم حسب قصده الأزلي، يقول  القديس بولس الرسول بالروح "الله العارف القلوب شهد لهم معطياً الروح القدس...  معلومة عن الرب منذ الأزل جميع أعماله(22)".
وهذه الحقائق تظهر بوضوح فى الكتاب المقدس، ولكن على أربعة مراحل أو  مفاهيم لاهوتية، هى علم الله السابق وتدبيره لكل شئ منذ الأزل، بناء على إرادته  وعلمه السابق، أن تدبير الله الأزلى وقصده ومشيئته أمور خاصة بالذات الإلهية فقط،  فهو صاحب السلطان المطلق فى الكون، ولكن الله يكشف عن بعض هذه الأمور لعبيده  الأنبياء تفضلاً منه وحباً فى البشرية التى أحبها حتى المنتهى(21).
أولاً : تدبير الله الأزلى لكل شئ :
يقول الوحى الإلهى "معلومة عند الرب منذ الأزل جميع أعماله(22)"،  كل شئ مدبره عنده منذ الأزل، قال التلاميذ عندما صلوا مسبحين الله على نجاة  القديسين بطرس ويوحنا وخروجهما من السجن الذى وضعهما فيه رؤساء اليهود "لأنه  بالحقيقة أجتمع على فتاك القدوس يسوع الذى مسحته هيرودس وبيلاطس البنطى مع أمم  وشعوب إسرائيل ليفعلوا كل ما سبقت فعينت يدك ومشورتك أن يكون(23)".  أى أن ما حدث ويحدث لهم ما هو إلا ما سبق الله أن دبره و"عينّه" حسب مشورته  الأزلية. وقال القديس بولس بالروح لليونانيين الفلاسفة فى آريوس باغوس أن الله  "أقام يوماً هو فيه مزمع أن يدين المسكونة بالعدل برجل قد عينه مقدماً للجميع(24)"،  وقال لأهل كورنثوس أن يتكلم "بحكمة الله فى سر. الحكمة المكتومة التى سبق الله  فعينها قبل الدهور لمجدنا(25)".  وقال لأهل أفسس أن الله "سبق فعيننا للتبنى بيسوع المسيح لنفسه حسب مسرة مشيئته(26)".
ثانياً : أن هذا التدبير مبنى على مشيئة الله وقصده الأزلى :
يقول المرنم بالروح "أن إلهنا فى السماء. كلما شاء صنع(27)"،  ويقول أيضا "كلما شاء الرب صنع فى السموات وفى الأرض وفى البحار..(28)".  يقول السيد المسيح نفسه "طعامى أن أفعل مشيئة الذى أرسلنى(29)"،  ويقول بولس الرسول بالروح عن سبق اختيار الله لاسحق ويعقوب "لأنه وهماً لم يولد بعد  ولا فعلا خيراً أو شراً لكى يثبت قصد الله حسب الاختيار ليس من الأعمال بل من الذى  يدعو. قيل لها (أى سارة) أن الكبير يستعبد للصغير. كما هو مكتوب أحببت يعقوب وأبغضت  عيسو(30)"،  ويقول لتلميذه تيموثاوس بالروح "الذى خلصنا ودعانا دعوة مقدسة لا بمقتضى أعمالنا بل  بمقتضى القصد والنعمة التى أُعطيت لنا فى المسيح يسوع قبل الأزمنة الأزلية(31)".

ثالثاً : أن مشيئة الله وقصده الأزلى مرتبطين بعلمه السابق :
يقول الوحى الإلهى "لأن الذين سبق فعرفهم سبق فعينهم ليكونوا مشابهين  صورة ابنه ليكون هو بكر بين أخوة كثيرين. والذين سبق فعينهم فهؤلاء دعاهم أيضا.  والذين دعاهم فهؤلاء بررهم أيضا. والذين بررهم فهؤلاء مجدهم أيضا(32)".  ويقول الله لأرميا "قبلما صورتك فى البطن عرفتك وقبلما خرجت من الرحم قدستك. جعلتك  نبياً للشعوب(33)".  من هذه الآيات يوضح لنا الوحى الإلهى أن الله بحسب علمه السابق، قد حدد، رسم، دبر  ما سيكون فى مستقبل الأيام "ما يكون فى الأيام الخيرة(34)"،  أو كما قال دانيال النبى للملك نبوخذ نصر "الله العظيم قد عرف الملك ما سيحدث بعد  هذا(35)"،  أو كما قال الملاك لدانيال النبى "جئت لأفهمك ما يصيب شعبك فى الأيام الأخيرة(36)".
لقد رسم الله ودبر برنامج أبدى، خطة أبدية للبشرية، وذلك بحسب مشيئته  وقصده الأزلى وعلمه السابق، ونتيجة لذلك فكل ما يجرى فى الكون كله سواء فى العالم  السماوى أو الأرضى، يجرى بحسب ما دبر الله ورسم وحدد منذ الأزل، سواء من جهة  الخليقة كلها أو من جهة الإنسان ذاته أو من جهة الطبيعة وقوانينها ونواميسها،  نجومها وأفلاكها وكواكبها ومجراتها. أو من جهة التاريخ الإنسانى فى علاقته بما سبق  الله ورسم. والتاريخ بالدرجة الأولى والذى هو محور دراستنا فى سفر دانيال كما يصوره  لنا الكتاب المقدس ككل "ابتداء من الإصحاح الأول فى سفر التكوين هو حركة خلق ونمو  تبدأ من الله لتستقر فى الإنسان، ويظل الله يدبرها ويهيمن عليها بدقة بالغة حسب قصد  ومشيئة معينة، بحيث تبدو حركة التاريخ سواء عبر حياة الإنسان الفرد أو عبر جيل أو  شعب خاضعة خضوعاً كاملاً متقناً لمشيئة الله وعلمه السابق. فالله هو "ملك الدهور(37)"...  والله يتحكم فى حركة الزمان بالنسبة للإنسان تحكماً غاية فى الإحكام يبلغ إلى  الحتمية "حتم بالأوقات المعينة وحدود مساكنهم(38)".

رابعاً : أن قصد الله الأزلى خاص به وحده :
هو سر لم يكشف عنه إلا لبعض الناس ذوى الصفات الخاصة فى العهد القديم  والعهد الجديد، وإن كان قد كشف بوضوح أكثر فى العهد الجديد. وقد كشف ملامح من هذا  القصد لأنبياء العهد القديم "السيد الرب لا يصنع أمراً إلا وهو يعلن سره لعبيده  الأنبياء(39)".  "سر الله لخائفيه(40)". من هؤلاء الأنبياء؛ أشعياء النبى وأرميا  ودانيال وزكريا وغيرهم. أما فى العهد الجديد فقد كشف الله عن الكثير "سأفتح فمى  بأمثال وأنطق بمكتومات منذ تأسيس العالم(41)"،  ويقول القديس بولس الرسول بالروح "والقادر أن يثبتكم حسب إنجيلى والكرازة بيسوع  المسيح حسب إعلان السر الذى كان مكتوماً فى الأزمنة الأزلية(42)"،  "إذ سبق (الله) فعيننا للتبنى بيسوع المسيح لنفسه حسب مسرة مشيئته … إذ عرفنا بسر مشيئته حسب مسرته التى قصدها فى  نفسه. لتدبير ملء الأزمنة ليجمع كل شئ فى المسيح ما فى السموات وما على الأرض فى  ذاك الذى فيه أيضا ذلنا نصيباً معينين سابقاً حسب قصد الذى يعمل كل شئ حسب رأى  مشيئته(43)".  ويقول أيضا "إن كنتم قد سمعتم بتدبير نعمة الله المعطاة لى لأجلكم. أنه بإعلان  عرفنى بالسر … سر المسيح. الذى فى أجيال أخر لم يعرف به بنو  البشر كما أُعلن الآن لرسله القديسين وأنبيائه بالروح(44)".
*رؤى دانيال وكشف المستقبل*​ *تتابع الممالك العالمية وملكوت الله*
تركزت نبؤات سفر دانيال كلها فى إبراز الدور التى ستلعبه الأمم  العالمية، أو الإمبراطوريات العالمية الأربع السابقة على المجيء الأول للسيد المسيح  والمعاصر له، ثم ملكوت الله الذى أسسه السيد المسيح، مملكة القديسين، ثم يتحدث عن  النموذج المجسم لضد المسيح إلى أن يصل إلى ضد المسيح نفسه والمجيء الثانى والدينونة  والأبدية السعيدة.
وقد صور الوحى الإلهى الممالك العالمية الأربع السابقة لمجيء المسيح(45)  بتمثال عظيم "بهى جداً(46)"؛  "رأسه من ذهب(47)"،  وتمثل المملكة العالمية الأولى، أو الإمبراطوريات البابلية (626-359 ق.م.)؛ "صدره  وذراعاه من فضة(48)"  إشارة إلى المملكة العالمية الثانية، أو الإمبراطورية الفارسية (539-331 ق.م.)؛  "بطنه وفخذاه من نحاس(49)"  إشارة إلى المملكة العالمية الثالثة، أو الإمبراطورية الإغريقية (331-323 ق.م.)؛  "ساقاه من حديد. قدماه بعضهما من حديد والبعض من خزف(50)"  إشارة إلى المملكة العالمية الرابعة، أو الإمبراطورية الرومانية (58-476 ق.م.). أما  ملكوت المسيح، مملكة المسيح، الكنيسة، جماعة المؤمنين بالمسيح، فقد صوره الوحى  الإلهى بالحجر الذى قطع "بغير يدين فضرب التمثال على قدميه التى من حديد وخزف  فسحقها فأنسحق حينئذ الحديد والخزف والنحاس والفضة والذهب معاً وصارت كعاصفة البيدر  فى الصيف فحملتها الريح فلم يوجد لها مكان. أما ألح جدر الذى ضرب التمثال فصار  جبلاً كبيراً وملأ الأرض كلها(51)".
وصور الوحى الإلهى، أيضا، هذه الإمبراطوريات الأربع فى رؤيا دانيال التى  رآها بنفسه وفسرها له الوحى الإلهى، فى شكل أربعة حيوانات متوحشة خارجة من بحر  العالم، البحر الكبير. الحيوان الأول كالأسد وله جناحا نسر، ويرمز لبابل وقوتها  وسرعتها فى الانقضاض، والثانى كالدب المائل على جانب واحد، ويرمز للإمبراطورية  المتحدة، مادى وفارس، والثالث مثل النمر المجنح وله أربعة أجنحة على ظهره وأربعة  رؤوس، رمزاً للسرعة فى الفتوحات والقوة فى الغزو وسيطرته على مساحة كبيرة من  العالم. أما الحيوان الرابع فغير موصوف بصفات حيوان محدد بل "بحيوان رابع هائل وقوى  وشديد جداً وله أسنان من حديد كبيرة. أكل وسحق وداس الباقى برجليه. وكان مخالفاً  لكل الحيوانات التى قبله. وله عشرة قرون(52)".  إشارة للإمبراطورية الرومانية فى قوتها وشدة بطشها وادعاء أباطرتها للألوهية  واضطهادها القاسى والرهيب للمسيحية لعدة قرون، وخروج أكثر من ضد المسيح والمسيحية  منها.
أما ملكوت السموات، ملكوت المسيح، مملكة القديسين، فيصوره الوحى فى مجيء  المسيح "ابن الإنسان" على السحاب وفى كونه صاحب السلطان والمجد والملكوت والذى يجب  أن تتعبد له جميع "الشعوب والأمم والألسنة. سلطانه سلطان أبدى ما لن يزول وملكوته  ما لا ينقرض(53)".  فسيأتى المسيح، بحسب النبوة، ويؤسس ملكوته مبتدأ باختيار تلاميذه الأثنا عشر،  ويعدهم لنشر الملكوت والبشارة بالإنجيل فى العالم أجمع، ويصعد إلى السماء كالملك  السمائى الذى يدير الكون من عرشه الإلهى فى السماء إلى أن يأتى ثانية ليدين الأحياء  والأموات.


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

أما  رؤيا دانيال الثانية فتصور الصراع بين الإمبراطوريات المادية  الفارسية  والإمبراطورية اليونانية/ وانتصار الثانية، ثم تدخل فى تطور الأحداث   الخاصة بها إلى أن تصل إلى "القرن الصغير" الخارج من أحد أقسامها الأربعة،  انتيوخس  ابيفانس (175-164 ق.م.) الذى أستولى على أورشليم ودنس الهيكل وقتل  وباع اليهود أكثر  من 80.000 نسمة وأصر على إبادة الديانة اليهودية ومحوها  من الوجود واحرق كل ما يمكن  حرقه من الأسفار المقدسة، والذى صار رمزاً  حياً ونموذجاً مجسماً لضد المسيح، أو  أضداد المسيح والميسحية فى كل  العصور.
ثم  أعطى النبى دانيال إعلان مباشر استجابة لصلاته حمله إليه الملاك  جبرائيل  من الله، حدد له فيه المدة الباقية لإسرائيل كأمة وشعب قبل شتاتها الطويل   الذى سيمتد إلى ما يقرب من المجيء الثانى للسيد المسيح، وحدد له الزمن الذى  كان يجب  أن يأتى فيه المسيح. وقد تحددت المدة لكلا الحدثين ب 490 سنة  "سبعون أسبوعاً من  السنين"، من خروج الأمر بإعادة بناء أورشليم بعد العودة  من السبى البابلى إلى مجيء  المسيح المنتظر "المسيح الرئيس" ثم دمار  الهيكل وأورشليم والشتات.
ثم  أُعطى النبى دانيال رؤيا ثالثة تبدأ بهزيمة الإمبراطورية الفارسية   وانتصار الإمبراطورية اليونانية، وتتكلم كثيراً عن النموذج المجسم لضد  المسيح، أو  إنسان الخطية الذى تحدث عنه القديس بولس الرسول، والذى سيسبق  المجيء الثانى للسيد  المسيح، والذى يصفه الوحى فى سفر دانيال بمصدر الرجس  المخرب، أو رجاسة الخراب،  والذى يتحول الكلام عنه بصورة لاهوتية أخروية،  إلى ضد المسيح، إنسان الخطية، المجدف  على الله، والذى يجلس فى هيكل الله  ويدعى الألوهية. وتصور الرؤيا الضيقة العظيمة  والضيق العظيم الذى سيجتازه  شعب قديسى العلى، شعب المسيح، المؤمنين، والذى يعانى  منه اليهود أيضا حتى  يؤمنوا بالمسيح يسوع الذى سبق أن رفضوا الإيمان به وصلبوه(54). ثم  ينتقل إلى القيامة العامة والدينونة والأبدية السعيدة.


 *(1)**  أنظر "التوراة كيف كتبت وكيف وصلت إلينا" للمؤلف ص 9-14*

*(2)**  عا 7:3*

*(3)**  1صم 21:3*

*(4)**  أش 14:22*

*(5)**  أر 24:23*

*(6)**  عب 13:4*

*(7)**  دا 19:2-22*

*(8)**  أش 9:46،10*

*(9)**  أش 6:44،7*

*(1**0)** خر 3*

*(11)**  تك 13:15؛ خر 20:12؛ غل 17:3*

*(12)**  أش 24:14*

*(13)**  أش 22:41،23*

*(14)**  أش 14:7؛ 1:11-10؛ 6:9؛ ص 53*

*(15)**  أش 9:46،10*

*(16)**  دا 21:10*

*(17)**  دا 2:11*

*(18)**  أش 8:30*

*(19)**  أى 10:26*

*(20)**  أم 27:8،29*

*(22)**  أع 18:15*

*(21)**  يو 1:13*

*(22)**  أع 18:15*

*(23)**  أع 27:4،28*

*(24)**  أع 31:17*

*(25)**  1كو 7:2*

*(26)**  أف 5:1*

*(27)**  مز 3:115*

*(28)**  مز 6:135*

*(29)**  يو 3:5؛ 38:6*

*(30)**  رو 11:9،12*

*(31)**  2تى 9:1*

*(32)**  رو 29:8،30*

*(33)**  أر 5:1*

*(34)**  دا 28:2*

*(35)**  دا 45:2*

*(36)**  دا 14:10*

*(37)**  1تى 17:1*

*(38)**  المسيح فى العهدين، الأب متى المسكين ص 3*

*(39)**  عا 7:3*

*(40)**  مز 14:25*

*(41)**  مت 35:13*

*(42)**  رو 25:16*

*(43)**  أف 5:1-7*

*(44)**  أف 3:3-5 *

*(45)**  من بابل التى دمرت الهيكل الأول سنة 586 ق.م.*

*(46)**  دا 31:2*

*(47)**  دا 32:2*

*(48)**  دا 32:2*

*(49)**  دا 32:2*

*(50)**  دا 32:2*

*(51)**  دا 34:2،35*

*(52)**  دا 1:7-14*

*(53)**  دا 14:7*

*(54)**   نشرت مجلة مرقس فى عددى ديسمبر 1995 ويناير 1995 أخباراً عن انتشار  المسيحية فى  الأوساط اليهودية، سواء خارج إسرائيل أو فى إسرائيل ذاتها،  وتنقل عن لسان أحد هؤلاء  المؤمنين ويدعى "بنيامين برجر" قوله "نحن نختبر  كيهود أموراً تحدث لأول مرة منذ  ألفى سنة. هناك دائماً يهوداً آمنوا  بالمسيح خلال هاته السنين الألفين ولكنهم كانوا  قليلين جداً. ولكن خلال ال  25 سنة الماضية آمن عدد اكبر من اليهود  بالمسيح".*
*"ولأول  مرة، ومنذ  ألفى عام، عرف الشعب اليهودى أنه يوجد بين اليهود من يؤمنون  بيسوع، وكان ذلك منذ  منتصف السبعينات. فوى هذا الأثناء كنا نسمع أخباراً  تأتينا من أماكن متفرقة من  إسرائيل عن شباب يأتون إلى الإيمان بيسوع..  وهكذا بدأت الكنيسة تتأسس فى أرض  إسرائيل، حيث يوجد حالياً (سنة 1994) 37  أو 38 جماعة من الشمال إلى الجنوب"، "وأنا  مع أخى نقود جماعة فى أورشليم  القديمة عددها حوالى 160-200 شخص" عدد يناير ص  33،36،37 وهناك حركة تسمى  "يهود من أجل المسيح **Jews For Jesus**"   "وهم فريق من الشبيبة الذى آمنوا بأن يسوع هو المسيا، والآن يبشرون فى  العالم كله  (وبالأكثر فى الأوساط اليهودية). وقد أقبل على أيديهم الآلاف  إلى الإيمان بأن يسوع  هو المسيا (مخلص العالم)" عدد ديسمبر ص 31.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*الفصل الثانى*

*دانيال سفر الرؤى والنبوات والمعجزات*


*دانيال النبى، كما يراه المفسرون هو "نبى الأيام الأخيرة(1)"،  وسفره هو مرشد المؤمنين الأمناء فى أوقات الضيق والاضطرابات. أنه السفر الإلهى الذى  يعلم البشرية كيف تقرأ التاريخ، تاريخ الماضى بصورة قويمة، ويفسرون الأحداث  العالمية الكبرى فى ضوء إرادة الله وتدبيره وعلمه السابق، ويتطلعون للأحداث الآتية،  فيعدون أنفسهم للاستعداد لها فى ضوء كلمة الله. ويعلم البشرية أيضا كيف تسلك فى هذا  العالم الذى تحكمه القضايا العامة المتشعبة والمتشابكة. فقد كانت عيناه تلمع بالضوء  الإلهى، وبصيرته تعبر إلى ما وراء التاريخ العالمى وقبله يتأمل الأبدية. ومن ثم فقد  كانت حياته نموذجاً للقداسة والبر والحكمة، وكانت رؤاه لوحة رائعة للتاريخ الإنسانى  الذى لا يبعد أبداً عن الإرادة الإلهية، وكانت نبوءاته معبرة عن الدقة فى الإتمام  والتحقق معلنة لنا تحقيق قول الكتاب "سر الله لخائفيه".*
*1- سفر الإيمان والمعجزات :*
*تميز دانيال النبى، كما يوصف فى الكتاب المقدس عموماً، بصفات رجل الله  الواثق فى إلهه، المؤمن الذى لا يلين إيمانه أبداً ولا يهتز؛ والحكيم الذى باهى  الله بحكمته ملك صور؛ وكان أعظم من أعطيت لهم الرؤى فى العهد القديم، كما نال موهبة  النبوة ولقب النبى.*
*أ- كان دانيال ورفاق الثلاثة شدرخ وميشخ وعبدناغو، نموذجاً للقديسين  الأمناء لإلههم وشريعتهم ودينهم فى أرض سبيهم وفى وسط شعب صاحب سطوة عليهم ويعبد  الأوثان. وكانت ثقتهم فى الله الواحد بلا حدود. لقد رفضوا كما يقول السفر أن  يتنجسوا "بأطياب الملك ولا بخمر مشروبه(2)" حتى  لا يقعوا فى مخالفة شريعة الله، وأصروا على أكل البقول فقط، وفى ثقة كاملة، فى  الله، طلبوا من رئيس السقاة أن يجربهم لمدة عشرة أيام فقط بعدها كانت مناظرهم "أحسن  وأسمن لحماً من كل الفتيان الآكلين من أطايب الملك(3)".  كانت ثقتهم فى الله بلا حدود.*
*وفى موقف أخر كاد فيه دانيال النبى أن يفقد حياته رفض فى إصرار أن يخفى  إيمانه ورفض أن يصلى لغير الله ورفض أن يطلب من غير الله ما يخص الله. وبسبب ذلك  ألقى فى جب الأسود الجائعة والشرهة والتى لم تأكل من مدة ومنتظرة التهام أى فريسة  تلقى إليها، ووضع على الجب حجر، وختم الحجر بخاتم الملك، ولكن الله الذى اتكل عليه  دانيال النبى ووثق فيه، لم يخزله، بل أرسل ملاكه وسد أفواه الأسود فلم تضره "إلهى  أرسل ملاكه وسد أفواه الأسود فلم تضرنى لأنى وجدت بريئاً(4)".*
*وهذا كان موقف رفقاء دانيال النبى، الفتية الثلاثة؛ شدرخ وميشخ  وعبدناغو؛ أو حنانيا وميشائيل وعزريا. رفضوا الخضوع لأمر الملك الطاغية نبوخذ نصر  السجود للتمثال الذى صنعه لتعبده الأمم والشعوب الخاضعة له، فكان السجود لهذا  التمثال الذهبى له مغزاه السياسى والدينى، وبرغم أن الفتية وصلوا إلى مناصب مرموقة  فى ولاية بابل، إلا أنهم أصروا على رفض السجود للتمثال وعبادة الوثن، ونفذوا وصية  الله القائلة "للرب إلهك تسجد وإياه وحده تعبد(5)"،  ووثقوا فى الله وفى وعوده بلا حدود.*
*ولما ألقوهم فى آتون النار المحمى سبعة أضعاف التهمت النيران الرجال  الذين أوثقوهم والقوهم فيها، أما هم، الفتية الثلاثة، فلم تكن للنار أى قوة عليهم؛  "لم تكن للنار قوة على أجسادهم وشعرة من رؤوسهم لم تحترق وسراويلهم لم تتغير ورائحة  النار لم تأت عليهم(6)".  ووجد معهم شخص رابع شبيه بابن الآلهة، كما وصفه نبوخذ نصر(7).*
*ب- وقد وضع الله فى دانيال النبى، حكمة ومعرفة وعقل، وصار أحكم من كل  أهل زمانه، وفاقت حكمته حكمة معاصريه حتى ضرب به الوحى الإلهى المثل فى الحكمة  والبر أيضا وباهى به الله ملك صور "هل أنت أحكم من دانيال. سر ما لا يخفى عليك(8)".  وأعطاه الله موهبة تفسير الأحلام والرؤى "وكان دانيال فهيماً بكل الرؤى والأحلام(9)"،  وقال له الملك الوثنى، ملك بابل، نبوخذ نصر، بعد أن فسر له حلمان عجز كل المفسرين  والعرافين عن تفسيرها وحل ألغازها "أنى أعلم أن فيك روح الآلهة القدوسين ولا يعسر  عليك سر(10)".*
*ج- وكان دانيال النبى أيضا "رائى" أعطاه الله ثلاث رؤى يعتبرها العلماء  واللاهوتيين والمفسرين مفتاح لكثير من نبوات الكتاب المقدس.*
*د- كما أعطاه الله موهبة النبوة ولقبه السيد المسيح ب "دانيال النبى(11)"،  وقد احتوى سفره على 58 نبوة، بل وكان سفره، بسبب نبوءاته هو أكثر أسفار العهد  القديم قراءة ودراسة وتفسير فى الكنيسة المسيحية.*
*2- سفر الرؤى والإعلانات الإلهية :*
*يسمى العلماء سفر دانيال ب "رؤيا العهد القديم"، كما يسمون سفر رؤيا  القديس يوحنا ب "رؤيا العهد الجديد"، ويتكون الجزء الثانى من السفر (ص 7-12) كله من  رؤى وإعلانات أعطاها الله لدانيال النبى، أما الجزء الأول (ص1-6) فيمتلئ أيضا  بالأحلام والرؤى التى فسرها دانيال النبى أيضا. فقد فسر للملك نبوخذ نصر حلو  "التمثال البهى"، تمثال "تعاقب الممالك البشرية وملكوت المسيا"، كما فسر له حلم  الشجرة الذى أصيب الملك بعده بمرض جعله يتصور أنه حيوان وعاش عيشة الحيوان لمدة سبع  سنوات، كما فسر الكتابة الغريبة التى كتبتها أصابع يد على الحائط والتى أنبأت  بانتهاء ملك بيلشاصر(12).*
*والرؤى فى الكتاب المقدسة عموماً سواء فى العهد القديم أو العهد الجديد  هى إحدى طرق ووسائل إعلان الله عن ذاته وإرادته. ويقول الوحى الإلهى أن لقب "رائى"  هو اللقب الأقدم للنبى "النبى اليوم (فى عصر صموئيل النبى) كان يدعى سابقاً  الرائى(13)".  و"الرائى فى العبرية "رآه  roeh" من الفعل رئى  ra,a" ويعنى "يرى، يدرك يفهم"، ومن ثم فالرائى هو  الشخص الذى يعلن له الله ويكشف من خلاله أسراره(14).*
*ولم تكن رؤى دانيال مجرد رؤى متروكة لتفسير النبى ذاته أو القارئ وإنما  كان يصاحب النبى فى كل الرؤيا ملائكة مثل الملاك جبرائيل وغيره يُريه ويكشف له  ويفسر له ما يراه؛ يقول دانيال النبى فى الرؤيا الأولى "فاقتربت من واحد من الوقوف"  أى أحد الملائكة "وطلبت منه الحقيقة فى كل هذا(15)".  وفى الرؤيا الثانية يقول "وكان لما رأيت أنا دانيال الرؤيا وطلبت المعنى إذا بشبه  إنسان واقف قبالتى. وسمعت صوت بين أولادى ونادى وقال يا جبرائيل فهم هذا الرجل  الرؤيا(16)".  ولما جاءه الملاك جبرائيل بنبوة السبعون أسبوعاً، يقول "وفهمنى وتكلم معى وقال يا  دانيال أنى خرجت الآن لأعلمك الفهم(17)". وفى الرؤيا الثالثة والأخيرة (ص 10-12)  شاهد بعض من الكائنات الملائكية التى كانت تشرح وتفسر له وقت الحاجة.*
*3- سفر النبوات الإلهية :*
*وصف السيد المسيح دانيال ب "دانيال النبى(18)"،  كما وصفه أيضا كذلك المؤرخ والكاهن اليهودى المعاصر لتلاميذ السيد المسيح يوسيفوس  (63-100م). وقد امتلأ السفر بالنبوات، حوالى 45% من إجمالى آيات السفر نبوءات ومن  ثم يحق لنا أن نسميه سفر "نبوءات دانيال النبى" أو "سفر رؤيا دانيال النبى". وبسبب  ذلك فقد وضعه أقدم ترتيب لأسفار اليهود المقدسة بين أنبياء اليهود العظام ووضع  السيد المسيح أيضا ضمن أسفار الأنبياء "لابد أن يتم جميع ما هو مكتوب عنى فى ناموس  موسى والأنبياء والمزامير(19)"،  وبالطبع فسفر دانيال ليس هو أحد أسفار ناموس موسى ولا المزامير، وإنما هو أحد أسفار  الأنبياء. وهكذا أيضا وضعته أقدم الترجمات اليونانية والسريانية واللاتينية وجميع  الترجمات الحديثة أيضا ضمن أسفار الأنبياء.*
*وقد تنبأ دانيال النبى فى فترة من أقسى فترات تاريخ شعب الله، وهى فترة  السبى البابلى، أو التى لا يوازيها فى تاريخ وجودهم إلا فترة العبودية فى مصر "بيت  العبودية(20)"  و"كور الحديد(21)".  ومن ثم فقد جعلت هذه الظروف للسفر سمة مميزة بالمقارنة بالأسفار النبوية الأخرى فى  العهد القديم.*
*وأعلنت نبوات سفر دانيال بطريقة وأسلوب الرؤى والأحلام، بل والإعلان  المباشر عن طريق الملاك جبرائيل، إلى جانب الظهورات الملائكية واليد المرئية التى  كتبت على الحائط. وقد ركزت النبوات على مصير الملوك المعاصرين؛ مصير نبوخذ نصر فى ص  4 ومصير بيلشاصر فى ص 5 ومصير الإمبراطورية البابلية التى كانت معاصرة، ومصير شعب  إسرائيل من عودته من السبى وحتى دمار هيكل هيرودس على أيدى الرومان سنة 70 م. كما  ركزت على مصير القوى العالمية والإمبراطوريات المتعاقبة وتتابع ظهورها على مسرح  التاريخ البشرى إلى مملكة المسيا، ملكوت الله، والانتصار النهائى للمسيح الآتى من  السماء، وتوارى شعب إسرائيل من على مسرح التاريخ البشرى. وقد جاءت نبوات دانيال  النبى على عكس بقية أنبياء العهد القديم الذين كان تركيزهم الأول على شعب الله  ومصيره والقوى العالمية التى كانت تناؤه. فقد وقف دانيال النبى بنبوءاته فى القلب،  فى قلب القوى العالمية التى هزمت وأخضعت كل شعوب الشرق ومن بينهم المختار. ومن  موقعه هذا تنبأ بقيام مملكة جديدة تسود العالم كله بعد أن تسحق جميع هذه الممالك  وتخضعها. هذه المملكة هى مملكة البر والحق، وملكها هو البار "الرب برنا(22)"،  ملك السلام الذى يجلس على كرسيه للأبد. وهى لا تقوم على ما قامت عليه الإمبراطوريات  السابقة من حروب ودمار وسفك دم، ولكنها تقوم على أساس البر والحق والسلام الأبدى،  أنها تقوم بتدخل إلهى مباشر من الله، بتجسد كلمة الله، الله الكلمة وظهوره بين  البشر "والكلمة صار جسداً وحل بيننا ورأينا مجده مجداً كما لوحيد من الآب مملوء  نعمة وحقاً(23)"،  هذا هو الحجر الذى قطع بدون يدين وسحق الممالك لها وملأ الأرض كلها(24)،  انه ابن الإنسان الآتى على سحاب السماء لتتعبد له جميع الشعوب والأمم والألسنة  "سلطانه أبدى ما لن يزول وملكوته ما لن ينقرض(25)".*
*نبوءات دانيال النبى لا تختص بشعب إسرائيل فقط، بل تحتضن رؤاها فى جلال  ورهبة وروعة كل التاريخ البشرى، تحتضن كل العالم معاً إلى المجيء الثانى والدينونة  السعيدة، وذلك فى صورة رمزية أدبية عميقة.*
*4- سفر دانيال والعهد الجديد :*
*كان سفر المزامير وأشعياء هما اكثر أسفار العهد القديم التى استشهد  السيد المسيح وتلاميذه ورسله بنبوءاتهما عنه؛ عن مجيئه وأعماله وآلامه، وكان سفر  دانيال النبى هو أكثر أسفار العهد القديم التى استخدم السيد المسيح وتلاميذه ورسله  صور السفر وتشبيهاته، خاصة ما يتعلق بالأخرويات؛ ضد المسيح والضيق العظيم والمجيء  الثانى وقيامة الأموات والدينونة.*

*أ- السيد المسيح وسفر دانيال:*
*أكد السيد المسيح صحة سفر دانيال ولقبه ب "دانيال النبى" واستخدم بعض  صوره واقتبس إحدى نبوءاته.*
*استخدم السيد المسيح صورة "آتون النار" المذكورة فى دانيال 6:3 وعبر بها  عن النار الأبدية التى سيطرح فيها جميع المعاثر وفاعلى الإثم "ويطرحونهم فى آتون  النار. هناك يكون البكاء وصرير الأسنان(26)".*
* كما كان لقب "ابن الإنسان" اللقب المحبب للسيد المسيح والذى أطلقه على  نفسه، هو اللقب الذى أعلن لدانيال فى رؤياه الأولى "مثل ابن الإنسان" الآتى على  السحاب "وإذا مع سحاب السماء مثل ابن الإنسان أتى وجاء إلى القديم الأيام فقربوه  قدامه. فأعطى سلطاناً ومجداً وملكوتاً لتتعبد له كل الشعوب والأمم والألسنة. سلطانه  سلطان أبدى ما لن يزول وملكوته ما لن ينقرض(27)".*
*هذا اللقب استخدمه السيد المسيح ولقب به نفسه واشار به إلى ملكوته  ومجيئه أكثر من ست مرات :*
*"وحينئذ تظهر علامة ابن الإنسان فى السماء. وحينئذ تنوح جميع قبائل  الأرض ويبصرون ابن الإنسان آتياً على سحاب السماء بقوة ومجد كثير(28)".*
*"ومن الآن تبصرون ابن الإنسان جالساً عن يمين القوة وآتياً على سحاب  السماء(29)".*
*"وحينئذ يبصرون ابن الإنسان آتياً فى سحاب بقوة كثيرة ومجد(30)".*
*"وسوف تبصرون ابن الإنسان جالساً عن يمين القوة وآتياً فى سحاب السماء(31)".*
*"هوذا يأتى على السحاب وستنظره كل عين(32)".*
*"وفى وسط السبع مناير شبه ابن الإنسان(33)".*
*"ثم نظرت وإذ سحابة بيضاء وعلى السحابة جالس شبه ابن الإنسان(34)".*
*كما عبر السيد المسيح عن قيامة الأموات والدينونة بنفس الصورة التى عبر  بها الوحى فى رؤيا دانيال الأخيرة. يقول السيد المسيح "تأتى ساعة فيها يسمع جميع  الذين فى القبور صوته. فيخرج الذين فعلوا الصالحات إلى قيامة الحياة والذين فعلوا  السيئات إلى قيامة الدينونة(35)"،  وتقول رؤيا دانيال النبى "وكثيرون من الراقدين فى تراب الأرض يستيقظون هؤلاء إلى  الحياة الأبدية وهؤلاء إلى العار للازدراء الأبدى(36)".*
* كما اقتبس السيد المسيح نبوءة دانيال النبى عن "رجسة الخراب" وأشار بها  إلى تدنيس الهيكل وخرابه ودماره النهائى سنة 70 م.*
*وأشار إلى الضيق العظيم الذى سيسبق مجيئه ثانية بقوله "لأنه حينئذ يكون  ضيق عظيم لم يكن مثله منذ ابتداء العالم إلى الآن ولن يكون(37)".  وهى نفس النبوءة التى سبق أن أعلنت لدانيال النبى فى رؤياه الأخيرة؛ "ويكون زمان  ضيق لم يكن منذ كانت أمه إلى ذلك الوقت(38)".*


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*ب- بولس الرسول وسفر دانيال :*
*لم  يكن بولس الرسول أقل من معلمه وسيده وربه استخداماً لسفر دانيال  النبى،  صوره الأدبية واللاهوتية الأخروية. ففى رسالته الأولى إلى كورنثوس 2:6 يقول   "ألستم تعلمون أن القديسين سيدينون العالم" ورأى دانيال النبى أنه عندما  "جاء قديم  الأيام وأعطى الدين لقديسى العلى(39)".  ويستخدم نفس تعبير دانيال النبى "ولمسنى كمنظر إنسان وقوانى(40)" فى  قوله "ولكن الرب وقف معى وقوانى(41)".*
*وفى الرسالة إلى العبرانيين يشير بوضوح إلى إلقاء دانيال فى جب الأسود  بقوله "بالإيمان... سدوا أفواه أسود(42)"،  وإلى إلقاء الفتية الثلاثة فى آتون النار بقوله "أطفأوا قوة النار(43)".*
*أما  أقوى النبوات والصور الرؤوية التى استخدمها القديس بولس الرسول  بالاتفاق  مع نبوءات دانيال هى صورة ضد المسيح "إنسان الخطية"؛ يقول القديس بولس   "لأنه لا يأتى (المسيح) إن لم يأت الارتداد أولاً ويستعلن إنسان الخطية ابن  الهلاك.  المقاوم والمرتفع على كل ما يدعى إلهاً أو معبوداً حتى أنه يجلس  فى هيكل الله  (كإله) مظهراً نفسه إنه إله … وحينئذ سيستعلن الأثيم …(44)".  وهو نفس الشخص الذى سبق أن تنبأ عنه دانيال النبى فى رؤياه الأولى فى   صورة "قرن صغير" ذو عيون "كعيون الإنسان فى هذا القرن وفم متكلم بعظائم  … ومنظره أشد من رفقائه. وكنت أنظر وإذا هذا القرن  يحارب القديسين..(45)"،  وأيضا فى صورة ملك الشمال "ويفعل الملك كإرادته ويرتفع ويتعظم على كل إله ويتكلم  بأمور عجيبة على إله الآلهة … وبكل إله لا يبالى لأنه يتعظم على الكل(46)".*
*ج- سفر الرؤيا وسفر دانيال :*
*سفر  الرؤيا هو الامتداد الطبيعى لسفر دانيال، كل منهما هو رؤيا من الله  أعطيت  لشخص تميز بالقرب الشديد من قلب الله ومن ثم فقد دعى بالمحبوب، فقد دعى   الملاك دانيال النبى ثلاث مرات ب "الرجل المحبوب(47)"،  وكما دعى الوحى القديس يوحنا خمس مرات ب "التلميذ الذى كان يسوع يحبه(48)"،  وكل منهما كتب فى الأسر؛ رؤيا يوحنا كتبت وهو أسير فى جزيرة بطمس(49)،   ورؤيا دانيال كُتبت فى السبى البابلى. سفر دانيال هو سفر النبوات العظيمة  الخاصة  بشعب الله وإمبراطوريات العالم وملكوت المسيح، وسفر الرؤيا هو سفر  النبوات العظيمة  الخاصة بتاريخ الكنيسة، سفر دانيال ختمت بعض رؤاه إلى  وقت النهاية وسفر الرؤيا كشفت  فيه الختوم وأعلن فيه ما كان خفياً فى العهد  القديم. كل منهما تنبأ بالمجيء الثانى  والانتصار النهائى لملكوت الله،  وكل منهما تنبأ بما كان وما هو كائن وما هو عتيد أن  يكون. كان سفر دانيال  هو رؤيا العهد القديم وما يزال، وكان سفر رؤيا يوحنا هو رؤيا  العهد الجديد  وما يزال. ومن ثم فقد اشترك كل منهما فى استخدام صور ورموز أدبية  ورؤوية  ونبوية واحدة، خاصة فى الأمور الأخروية :*
*وصف  القديس يوحنا المسيح الممجد بنفس الوصف الذى وصف به دانيال النبى  القديم  الأيام : "وأما رأسه (المسيح) وشعره فأبيضان كالصوف الأبيض كالثلج(50)"؛  "وجلس القديم الأيام. لباسه أبيض كالثلج وشعر رأسه كالصوف النقى(51)".*
*  وأيضا بوصف قريب من وصف الكائن الملائكى الذى ظهر لدانيال النبى :   "وعيناه كلهيب نار ورجلاه شبه النحاس النقى كأنهما محميتان فى آتون وصوته  كصوت مياه  كثيرة... فلما رأيته سقطت عند رجليه كميت(52)"؛  والكائن الملائكى "عيناه كمصباحى نار وذراعاه ورجلاه كعين نحاس المصقول وصوت كلامه  كصوت جمهور … ولم أضبط قوة(53)".*
*فى سفر الرؤيا يحذر ملاك كنيسة سميرنا بأنهم سيجربوا "ويكون لكم ضيق  عشرة أيام(54)"،  وهذه صورة قريبة من قول دانيال ورفاقه "جرب عبيدك عشرة أيام(55)".*
*فى  سفر الرؤيا يصف عرش الله فى السماء بقوله "وإذا عرش موضوع فى السماء  وعلى  العرش جالس" ثم يضيف "وحينما تعطى المخلوقات الحية مجداً وكرامة وشكراً  للجالس  على العرش الحى إلى أبد الآبدين(56)"،   وفى سفر دانيال يقول "كنت أرى أنه وضعت عروش وجلس القديم الأيام... وعرشه  لهيب نار  وبكراته نار متقدة. نهر نار جرى وخرج من قدامه(57)"،  أما وصف "الحى إلى أبد الآبدين" فهو لقب مميز لله فى سفر دانيال(58).*
*فى سفر الرؤيا يتكلم عن سفر مختوم بسبعة ختوم وقد قام المسيح وفتح  ختومه(59)،  أما فى سفر دانيال فقد طلب منه الملاك أن يخفى "الكلام ويختم السفر إلى وقت  النهاية(60)"،   كما أن هناك أقوال فى سفر الرؤيا لم تكتب على الإطلاق وطلب من القديس  يوحنا أن يختم  عليها "أختم على ما تكلمت به الرعود السبعة ولا تكتبه(61)"،  ولكن طلب منه أن لا يختم على نبوات السفر نفسه "وقال لى لا تختم على أقوال نبوة هذا  الكتاب(62)".*


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*فى   سفر الرؤيا يصف الأجناد السمائية كالآتى : "ونظرت وسمعت صوت ملائكة    كثيرين حول العرش والكائنات الحية والشيوخ وكان عددهم ربوات ربوات وألوف   ألوف(63)"،  وهو نفس أسلوب ووصف سفر دانيال "ألوف ألوف تخدمه وربوات ربوات وقوف قدامه(64)".*
*فى   سفر دانيال أدان الله الملك بيلشاصر : "وأنت يا بيلشاصر... لم تضع    قلبك... بل تعظمت على رب السماء... وسبحت آلهة الفضة والذهب والنحاس   والحديد والخشب  والحجر التى لا تبصر ولا تسمع ولا تعرف. أما الله الذى   بيده نسمتك وله كل طرقك فلم  تمجده(65)".    وهو نفس السبب الذى أدان الله به البعض فى سفر الرؤيا فقد سجدوا   "للشياطين وأصنام  الذهب والفضة النحاس والحجر والخشب التى لا تستطيع أن   تبصر ولا تسمع ولا تمشى(66)".*
*جاء فى رؤيا "والملاك الذى رأيته واقفاً على البحر وعلى الأرض رفع يده  إلى السماء واقسم بالحى إلى أبد الآبدين(67)"،    وجاء فى سفر دانيال "فسمعت الرجل اللابس الكتان الذى من فوق مياه النهر   إذ رفع  يمناه ويسراه نحو السموات وحلف بالحى إلى أبد الآبدين(68)".*
*يذكر فى سفر الرؤيا رقم 1260 يوم كالمدة التى سيتنبأ فيها الشاهدان(69)،والمدة التى ستهرب فيها المرأة  المتسربلة بالشمس(70)،    وهذه المدة تساوى ثلاث سنوات ونصف (2/1 3 ÷ 360 = 1260 يوم)، وهى نفس   المدة  المستخدمة فى سفر دانيال والمعبر عنها ب "زمان وزمانين ونصف زمان(71)"،  وهى مدة تدنيس الهيكل، وأيضا مدة القرن الصغير أو ضد المسيح، والزمان فى العبرية  “Zeman” وهو هنا مساوى تماماً لسنة، ومن ثم فهذا النص  مترجم فى الترجمة العربية الجديدة "ثلاث سنوات ونصف".*
*فى سفر دانيال يبحث يتحدث عن نموذج ضد المسيح بقوله "وتعظم حتى إلى جند  السموات وطرح بعضاً من الجند والنجوم إلى الأرض وداسهم(72)"،    وهذه صورة قريبة مما جاء فى سفر الرؤيا عن إبليس المصور بتنين عظيم أحمر   له سبعة  رؤوس وعشرة قرون "وذنبه يجر ثلث نجوم السماء فطرحها إلى الأرض(73)".*
*كما   يصف سفر الرؤيا ضد المسيح بالوحش الخارج "من البحر له سبعة روؤس  وعشرة   قرون وعلى قرونه عشرة تيجان وعلى رؤوسه اسم تجديف. والوحش الذى رأيته كان   شبه  نمر وقوائمه كقوائم دب وفمه كفم أسد(74)".  وهو هنا يجمع بين أوصاف الوحوش الثلاثة الأولى فى رؤيا دانيال الأولى(75).*
*هذا   الوحش الذى رآه يوحنا الرائى "أعطى فما يتكلم بعظائم وتجاديف وأعطى    سلطاناً أن يفعل أثنين وأربعين شهراً. ففتح فمه بالتجديف على الله وعلى   اسمه وعلى  مسكنة وعلى الساكنين فى السماء. وأعطى أن يصنع حرباً مع   القديسين ويغلبهم(76)".    ومدة ال 42 شهراً تساوى ثلاث سنوات ونصف، أى زمان وزمانين ونصف. وهذا  نفس  الوصف  الذى ذكره سفر دانيال عن ضد المسيح فى صوره الثلاثة؛ القرن  الصغير  الخارج من  الحيوان الرابع (ص7) والقرن الصغير الخارج من أحد أفرع  الحيوان  الثالث (ص8) وملك  الشمال (ص11) : "وإذا بعيون كعيون الإنسان فى  هذا القرن  وفم يتكلم بعظائم  … ويتكلم بكلام ضد العلى ويبلى قديسى العلى  … ويسلمون ليده إلى زمان وزمانين ونصف زمان(77)"،  "وتعظم قوته ولكن ليس بقوته. يهلك عجباً وينجح ويبيد العظماء وشعب القديسين(78)"،  "ويتكلم بأمور عجيبة على إله الآلهة(79)".*
*وأخير   يصف القديس يوحنا أحد مشاهد الدينونة كالآتى : "ورأيت عروشاً  فجلسوا   عليها... ورأيت الأموات صغاراً وكباراً واقفين أمام الله وانفتحت    الأسفار...(80)".  ونجد وصف قريب من ذلك فى سفر دانيال : "فجلس الدين وفتحت الأسفار(81)".*
*أنها كلمة الله الواحدة التى أعطيت لكل من دانيال النبى والقديس يوحنا  الرائى.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

(1)chr. Wordsworth H Bib Vol. 6P.  V

(2)  دا 8:1

(3)  دا 11:1-15

(4)  دا 22:6

(5)  تث 13:6؛ متى 10:4

(6)  دا 27:3

(7)  دا 25:3

(8)  حز 3:28

(9)  دا 17:1

(10)  دا 9:4

(11)  متى 15:24

(12)  دا 26:5

(13)  1صم 10:9

(14)  التوراة كيف كتبت وكيف وصلت إلينا للمؤلف ص 18

(15)  دا 16:7

(16)  دا 16:8

(17)  دا 22:9

(18)  متى 15:24

(19)  لو 44:24

(20)  تث 6:5

(21)  تث 20:4؛ 1مل 51:8؛ أر 4:11

(22)  أر 6:23

(23)  يو 14:1

(24)  دا 45:2

(25)  دا 14:7

(26)  متى 42:13،50

(27)  دا 13:7،14

(28)  متى 30:24

(29)  متى 24:26

(30) مر 26:13

(31)  مر 62:14 أنظر أيضا لو 27:21؛ 69:22

(32)  رؤ 7:1

(33)  رؤ 13:1

(34)  رؤ 14:14

(35)  يو 28:5،29

(36)  دا 2:12

(37)  متى 21:24

(38)  دا 2:12

(39)  دا 22:7

(40)  دا 18:10

(41)  2تى 17:4

(42)  عب 33:11

(43)  عب 34:11

(44)  2تس 3:2-8

(45)  دا 8:7،20،21

(46)  دا 36:11،37

(47)  دا 23:9؛ 11:10،19

(48)  يو 23:13؛ 26:19؛ 2:20؛ 7:21،20

(49)  رؤ 9:1

(50)  رؤ 14:1

(51)  دا 9:7

(52)  رؤ 15:1

(53)  دا 17:8-81

(54)  رؤ 10:2

(55)  دا 12:1

(56)  رؤ 2:4،9

(57)  دا 9:7

(58)  دا 34:4؛ 7:12

(59)  رؤ ص 5

(60)  دا 4:12

(61)  رؤ 4:10

(62)  رؤ 4:22

(63)  رؤ 11:5

(64)  دا 10:7

(65)  دا 22:5،23

(66)  رؤ 20:9

(67)  رؤ 5:10،6

(68)  دا 7:12

(69)  رؤ 3:11

(70)  رؤ 6:12

(71)  دا 25:7؛ 7:12

(72)  دا 10:8

(73)  رؤ 4:12

(74)  رؤ 1:13،2

(75)  دا 3:7-6

(76)  رؤ 5:13،6

(77)  دا 8:7

(78)  دا 10:8

(79)  دا 36:11

(80)  رؤ 12:20

(81) دا 10:7


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*الفصل الثالث*

*صحة سفر دانيال وقانونيته*


*1- كاتب السفر وتاريخه:*
*يؤكد السفر نفسه على أن كاتبه بالروح القدس هو دانيال النبى، فهو الذى  أعطاه الله الرؤى والإعلانات الإلهية وهو الذى دون السفر. ويتحدث عن نفسه فى الجزء  الثانى من السفر (ص 7-12) بضمير المتكلم، ويقول "كنت فى رؤياى(1)"،  "أما أنا دانيال(2)"،  "ظهر لى أنا دانيال رؤيا(3)"،  "أنا دانيال فهمت من الكتب(4)"،  "وبينما أنا أتكلم(5)"،  "فقال لى (الكائن الملائكى) اذهب يا دانيال(6)".  وهكذا يتكلم فى كل أجزاء هذا الجزء بضمير المتكلم.*
*وقد أجمع العلماء فى جميع المدارس الفكرية والتفسيرية، الخاصة بسفر  دانيال، أن كاتب السفر ككل هو شخص واحد، وبالتالى يكون دانيال النبى هو كاتب السفر  كله، فالجزء الأول (ص1-6) ضرورى جداً ولازم لفهم الجزء الثانى، فهو يعتبر كمقدمة  له. كما أن الإصحاح الثانى من السفر يحتوى على نفس موضوع ومغزى وجوهر الإصحاح  السابع. إلى جانب التماثل فى الأسلوب واللغة، فقد كتب الجزء الأول بالعبرية  والآرامية، وكتب الجزء الثانى أيضا بالآرامية والعبرية، كما يتماثل الجزءان فى  العبارات والأشكال اللغوية، وبالإجمال تدل لغة السفر وأسلوبه على أن الكاتب  واحد.*
*أما عن استخدام الجزء الأول لضمير المخاطب فى الكلام عن دانيال النبى  فلا يدل على وجود كاتب آخر لهذا الجزء غير دانيال النبى، فهذا شئ مألوف وطبيعى سواء  فى لغة الكتاب المقدس أو فى لغة الكتاب القدماء المعاصرين للأنبياء؛ فقد تكلم موسى  النبى فى أسفاره الخمسة عن نفسه بضمي المتكلم وضمير الغائب(7)،  "وكان هذا الأسلوب شائعاً فى الكتابة المصرية فى عصر موسى النبى فكان الملوك يحيون  ذكرى انتصاراتهم بنقشها على حوائط المعابد وكانوا يستخدمون ضمير الغائب أحياناً  وضمير المتكلم فى أحيان أخرى. فقد كتبت لوحة الكرنك الإحصائية وحوليات تحتمس الثالث  التى نشرت فى كتاب "سجلات الماضى" ج 9:2-18 … بضمير وصيغة الغائب … وكتب زيدوفون وقيصر تورايخهم التى كانوا هم  أنفسهم أبطالها بضمير الغائب … وكذلك نبوخذ نصر ملك بابل كان يخاطب شعبه عن نفسه  بضمير الغائب "نبوخذ نصر ملك بابل راعى الشعوب(8)".*
*أما تاريخ وزمن كتابة السفر فنستخرجه من أقوال دانيال النبى نفسه إذ  يقول أنه كان فى الحكم "إلى السنة الأولى لكورش الملك(9)"،  وهذا يدل على أنه كتب السفر بعد هذه السنة الأولى التى لكورش. وفى رؤياه الثالثة  يقول أنها أُعلنت له "فى السنة الثالثة لكورش ملك فارس(10)"،  أى سنة 536 ق.م. وبالتالى يكون قد كتب سفره فيما بين 536-530 ق.م.، وهو فى حوالى سن  التسعين من العمر؛ فقد أُخذ دانيال إلى بابل سنة 605 ق.م.وهو فى حوالى السادسة عشر  ورأى رؤياه الثالثة فى حوالى سن 86 سنة وانتقل من هذا العالم وهو فى حوالى سن 90  سنة.*

*2- صحة السفر وقانونيته:*
*الدليل الداخلى : يبدو واضحاً من محتوى السفر، الدليل الداخلى، أن الكاتب كان أحد الذين  عاشوا فى بابل مدة طويلة فهو يعرف تاريخها وعاداتها وقضاياها وطريقة حياة أهلها  معرفة دقيقة تدل على أنه عاش فى نفس المدينة وفى نفس الزمن الذى يتحدث عنه السفر؛  فهو يعرف طبقات علمائها "المجوس والسحرة والعرافون والكلدانيون(11)"  والتى تؤكد السجلات المدنية أنهم كانوا موجودين فى بابل، كما كان يعرف أسلوبهم  جيداً "تعبير الأحلام وتبيين ألغاز وحل عقد(12)"،  وفكرهم الدينى "الآلهة الذين ليست سكناهم مع البشر(13)"،  وكذلك استخدامه لصور الحيوانات المجنحة، خاصة الأسد المجنح(14)  الذى كان يشير إلى بابل والتى كشفت الحفريات عن وجودها مرسومة بكثرة فى معابد بابل  القديمة، وأيضا حديثه عن جنون نبوخذ نصر فى آخر أيامه والذى أكد عليه المؤرخ القديم  بيروسيوس، كما نقل عنه المؤرخ اليهودى يوسيفوس(15).  وهناك تفصيلات كثيرة تدل على أن كاتب السفر يعرف بابل معرفة دقيقة، معرفة شخص عاش  فيها أكثر من 70 سنة، وعاش فى بلاطها وكان أحد وزرائها، بل وكان والياً عليها(16).*
*لغة السفر : اللغة التى كتب بها السفر هى العبرية والآرامية ويعتبرها العلماء  الكتابيون برهان حاسم على مصداقية السفر وصحة نسبه لدانيال النبى. كان الكاتب ملماً  باللغتين، وهذا فى حد ذاته يؤكد على أنه عبرى عاش فى بابل، فى السبى البابلى، وليس  فى العصر المكابى كما يدعى النقاد، ففى العصر المكابى لم تكن اللغة العبرية مستخدمة  فيه كلغة حية، بل كانت قد توقف استخدامها كلغة حية وحل محلها لهجة آرامية عامية.  وتتشابه اللغة العبرية فى سفر دانيال بدرجة شديدة مع عبرية الأسفار التى كتبت بعد  السبى، فى القرن الخامس ق.م. كما أنها تشترك فى بعض مصطلحات سفر حزقيال الذى كتب  سفره فى السبى، فى القرن السادس قبل الميلاد. كما تختلف آرامية سفر دانيال بصورة  واضحة وملموسة عن اللهجة التى كانت سائدة للترجمات التفسيرية الكلدانية المتأخرة  للعهد القديم وتقترب كثيراً من لغة سفر عزرا الذى كتب فى زمن قريب جداً من زمن(17)  دانيال النبى.*
*ويقدم لنا تفسير لانج (Langes  Comm.)(18)  الملحوظات التالية على لغة سفر دانيال :*
*هذه اللهجة الآرامية التى أصبحت بالتدريج اللغة السائدة ليهود فلسطين،  هى الآرامية الشرقية أو البابلية، وهى مصطلح سامى كلية، وكان اللسان الشعبى لأهل  بابل، وهى مميزة جيداً عن اللغة المذكورة فى دانيال4، فقد كانت لغة دانيال4 هى لغة  بلاط نبوخذ نصر والسلالة الكلدانية الحاكمة وكانت تشتمل على عناصر اريانية  Aryan أو تورانية Turanian عديدة. وهى المذكورة فى دانيال 4:2 "بالآرامية"  وأرميا 11:10؛ وعزرا 7:4 … أما اللغة الكلدانية والمذكورة فى دانيال 4:1 لم  يشار إليها ثانية، وهى مميزة بوضوح عن اللغة الآرامية العادية، كلغة مميزة وسائدة  بين جماعة الكهنة والمحاربين ثم سادت فى بابل.*
*تتضمن اللغة الآرامية فى إصحاحات 2-7 عبارات عبرية عديدة مثلما تضم  اللغة العبرية فى الفصول الباقية تعبيرات كلدانية كثيرة، وهذه سمات لا يمكن أن تفسر  إلا بافتراض امتزاج اللهجتين فى اللغة الشعبية التى يمكن أن تكون قد بدأت فى زمن  الغزوات الآشورية المتكررة للأسباط العشرة (مملكة إسرائيل) والتى شملت بالتدريج  وامتدت إلى يهوذا، وهى التى ترجع إليها لغة دانيال العبرية وتشهد لها.*
*وقد تجسد الوجود المشترك للعبرية والآرامية كلهجات متحدث بها وكان  يفهمها الشعب إلى حد بعيد فى الظروف التى مكنت الكاتب أن يعبر بالآرامية عن معظم  رواياته ونبؤاته. وهذه السمة تكررت فقط فى سفر عزرا بعد ذلك بقرن، وحتى أرميا  استخدم آية واحدة بالآرامية" (11:10)(19).*
*تقترب آرامية سفر دانيال بدرجة كبيرة من آرامية عزرا، وأرميا 11:10 وذلك  فى المفردات اللغوية والسمات النحوية وثرائها بالكلمات الأقدم، وتعطى ملامحها  النحوية العامة الانطباع بقدم أكثر وأعلى من اللغة الكلدانية المستخدمة فى  الترجومات التى كتبت فى حوالى بداية الحقبة المسيحية.*
*وتوجد كلمة واحدة فقط من الكلمات السبع، المأخوذة عن الفارسية والموجودة  فى القسم الآرامى فى سفر دانيال، مذكورة فى الترجومات، بينما هناك كلمتان منهما  مشتركتان مع العبرى الكلدانى فى سفر استير والجزء الكلدانى فى سفر عزرا والأربعة  الباقية على الأقل موجودة فى الجزء الكلدانى من عزرا. وهناك علاقة لغوية ملحوظة بين  سفر دانيال وسفر عزرا.*
*وطبقا لذلك فقد وضع سفر دانيال فى الكتابات المقدسة التاريخية (على أساس  صفته التاريخية الحقيقية فى الجزء الأول منه)، وقد وضع على رأس هذه الأسفار بسبب  علاقته اللغوية مع سفر عزرا، وأيضا بسبب كونه اسبق منهم ككتاب مقدس وسفر موحى  به.*
*دانيال وتأثيره فى العودة من السبى : يقول أحد العلماء : لا يمكن أن يدرك عصر السبى ككل بدون وجود رجل مثل  دانيال يكون له تأثير عظيم على شعبه، وتتأثر عودتهم إلى فلسطين بموقعه السامى فى  الدولة إلى جانب معونة الله التى هو فوق الكل. ويرجع اهتمام كورش بإصدار أمر  بعودتهم إلى فلسطين إلى إرشاد الله وتوجيهه وتأثير هذا الرجل، دانيال، الذى كما هو  واضح فى صلاته لأجل شعبه وانتهاء سبيهم، فى ص 9، كان مهتماً بدرجة شديدة بخلاصهم من  السبى. وبالتالى فرجل مثله لابد وأنه كان له دوره مع الملك كورش، بل أن وجوده يقدم  لنا الفهم الصحيح لهذه الفترة من التاريخ اليهودى(20).*

*شهادة حزقيال النبى لدانيال النبى :*
*أشار حزقيال النبى لبر دانيال النبى وحكمته وتقواه فى ثلاثة مواضع  :*
*"هؤلاء الرجال الثلاثة نوح ودانيال وأيوب فانهم إنما يخلصون أنفسهم  ببرهم(21)"،  نوح ودانيال وأيوب فحى أنا يقول السيد الرب أنهم لا يخلصون أبناً ولا ابنة. إنما  يخلصون أنفسهم ببرهم(22)"،  وفى هاتين الآيتين يساوى دانيال النبى بنوح البار وأيوب الصديق فى البر والخلاص،  وفى الآية الثالثة يباهى الله بحكمته ملك صور؛ "هل أنت أحكم من دانيال سر ما لا  يخفى عليك(23)"،  انه يباهى بحكمته المعطاة له من الله وبكشفه للأسرار.*
*ولكن النقاد والليبراليين يدّعون أنه من المستحيل وغير المعقول أن يكون  المقصود هو دانيال المعاصر لحزقيال النبى، فهذا الشاب الصغير لا يمكن أن يوضع بين  البطاركة القدماء والعظماء، ويقول مونتجمرى "لا توجد إشارة لدانيال كشخص تاريخى فى  العهد القديم العبرى(24)"،  وإنما دانيال المذكور فى حزقيال هو اسم "قديس تقليدى"(25)،  وبعد كتابة جيمس مونتجمرى لتفسيره (15 ديسمبر 1926) بعدة سنوات أكتشف علماء الآثار  الذين كانوا ينقبون فى أو جاريت القديمة، رأس شمرا الحديثة، بعض ألواح الطمى، تذكر  إحداها أسطورة كنعانية باسم أقهات Aqhat، وكان أقهات هذا له ابن يدعى دانيل (dn’l) أى "الله قاضى"، وهو نفس المعنى اسم دانيال  النبى، وتقول اللوحة انه، أى دانيل، كان صديق للأرامل والأيتام وكان يقضى بحكمة  وبر، ولكنه كان وثنى وعابد للأوثان، فكان يتعبد ويصلى للبعل ويشارك فى طعام بيت  البعل، كما كان يعبد أرواح أسلافه كآلهة ويقدم القرابين للأصنام، وكان مذنباً يلعن  أعداءه ويعيش بدون أمل حقيقى فى الله(26).*
*هذا هو الشخص الوثنى الذى يساويه النقاد وعلماء اللاهوت الليبراليون(27)  بأثنين من رجال الله العظماء، نوح أبر من عاش فى جيله وأيوب الذى تغنت ببره الأجيال  وقال عنه الكتاب "لأنه ليس مثله فى الأرض. رجل كامل ومستقيم يتقى الله ويحيد عن  الشر(28)".  هل هذا معقول؟!! مستحيل طبعاً أن يساوى الله بين قديسيه الذين عبدوه وحده وبين عابد  للأوثان. إنما المذكور هنا هو دانيال النبى المحبوب من الله.*
* كان دانيال النبى عندما تكلم عنه الله فى حزقيال 14:14،20 فى حوالى سن  الثلاثين من عمره، وكان عمره وقت النبوءة الثانية (حز 3:28) حوالى 35 سنة(29).  وهذه الفترة من العمر هى التى برز فيها وأشتهر أهم عظماء العالم؛ فقد كانت خدمة  يوحنا المعمدان فى نفس السن تقريباً، كما كانت خدمة السيد المسيح فى نفس السن  أيضاً، بل أن بعض العظماء فى التاريخ من أمثال الاسكندر الأكبر ونابليون قد فاقت  شهرتهم العالم بسبب أعمالهم برغم أنهم كانوا فى سن صغير؛ فقد مات الاسكندر فى سن  الثالثة والثلاثين وكانت شهرته قد انتشرت فى كل البلاد المتحضرة وقتئذ وما تزال حتى  اليوم، وفى سن الرابعة والثلاثين كان نابليون هو أشهر واحد فى أيامه وكان فى هذا  السن إمبراطوراً لأوربا، وعندما كتب حزقيال كلام الله عن دانيال النبى كان دانيال  فى قمة شهرته خاصة بين المسبيين الذى كان ينتمى إليهم والذين كتب لهم حزقيال النبى  إعلانات الله(30).*
* كان اليهود المسبيين فى بابل يعيشون فى مستعمرات وأقاموا مجتمعات  ومعابد حسب وصية أرميا النبى لأن السبى سيطول لمدة سبعين سنة(31)،  وكانوا يتطلعون إلى أورشليم ويبكون بحرقة وهو يذرفون الدموع(32)،  وكان دانيال النبى قد وصل إلى درجة مرموقة فى بابل، وكان من الطبيعى أن يتطلع إليه  اليهود فى السبى، خاصة وأنه من النسل الملكى ومن سبط يهوذا(33)،  وكانت مواهبه فى تفسير الأحلام وحكمته التى وهبها الله له إلى جانب مركزه المرموق  فى بلاط بابل وطهارة سيرته ونقاوة شخصه، قد ذاعت وانتشرت بين هؤلاء المسبيين، وكان  مصدر فخر وزهو لهم، كما ذاعت شهرته أيضا بين رجال القصر من أمراء وحكماء وعلماء  وغيرهم من أهل بابل، يقول السفر أن الملك نبوخذ نصر عظم دانيال، "وسلطه على كل  ولاية بابل وجعله رئيس الشحن على جميع حكماء بابل(34)"،  كل هذا ولم يكن قد تعدى سن العشرين؛ وفى أيام داريوس المادى، يقول السفر أيضا "ففاق  دانيال هذا على الوزراء والمرازية لأن فيه روحاً فاضلة..(35)"،  كما يقول عنه السفر أيضا "وكان دانيال فهيماً بكل الرؤى والأحلام(36)"،  وقال عنه الملك نبوخذ نصر "أنى أعلم أن فيك روح الآلهة القدوسين ولا يعسر عليك  أمر(37)".  وكان يمكن للمسبيين أن يقارنوا حكمته وفهمه وطهارة سيرته بحياة يوسف بن يعقوب الذى  وصل إلى رئيس وزراء مصر واشتهر فى العالم المتحضر وقتها فى نفس السن أيضا تقريباً،  ويذكر فى الرسالة إلى العبرانيين كأحد أبطال الإيمان(38).*
* وقد وصفته الملائكة بالرجل المحبوب "أيها الرجل المحبوب(39)"،  "لا تخف أيها الرجل المحبوب(40)"،  "لأنك أنت محبوب(41)"،  كان دانيال النبى محبوب من الله والملائكة والبشر، المسبيين وغيرهم، ولهذا السبب  ساواه الله بنوح وأيوب، كأحد أبطال الإيمان كما جاء فى الرسالة إلى  العبرانيين.*
*كما أن أشارة حزقيال إلى شهرة دانيال بالحكمة "هل أنت أحكم من دانيال سر  ما لا يخفى عليك" ترجع إلى تفوق دانيال النبى على كل علماء الفلك والتنجيم فى زمنه،  إلى جانب حكمته فى إدارة شئون بابل استمرت حوالى 70 سنة. وقد استمرت شهرته هذه  يتناقلها المسبيون عبر الأجيال فكانت نموذجاً للمكابيين وعبرة  للمسيحيين.*
*هذا هو دانيال الذى تكلم عنه الله فى سفر حزقيال وذكره السيد المسيح  وكان قدوة للمسيحيين كأحد أبطال الإيمان، وليس ذلك الرجل الوثنى الذى يقول عنه  النقاد والليبراليين.*
*وجود سفر دانيال أيام الاسكندر الأكبر :*
*كتب المؤرخ اليهودى والكاهن يوسيفوس حوالى سنة 80 م الكثير عن سفر  دانيال النبى، وروى القصة التالية(42)،  التى يؤكد فيها وجود السفر فى القرن الرابع قبل الميلاد، ويقول أنه أثناء حصار  الاسكندر الأكبر لمدينة صور لجأ لليهود للحصول على مؤنه لجيشه، ولكن رئيس الكهنة  رفض قائلاً أنه أقسم أن يكون أميناً للملك الفارسى داريوس، وهذا أغضب الاسكندر،  وبعد دماره لصور وغزة اتجه فى غضب بجيوشه الجرارة إلى أورشليم، فأرتعب رئيس الكهنة  يدوع Jaddua، ولكن الله أخبره فى حلم كيف ينقذ المدينة، فعمل  بكلمة الله والبس كهنته ملابس بيضاء وارتدى هو أبهى ملابسه مع ردائه القرمزى وصدرته  الكهنوتية وتاج الكهنوت الذهبى، وأتبعه موكب من الشعب والكهنة فى ملابس بيضاء،  وذهبوا لمقابلة الاسكندر وهم ينشدون نشيد صهيون. فذهل الاسكندر عندما أراه رئيس  الكهنة ما سبق أن تنبأ به عن دانيال النبى، ويقول يوسيفوس بالحرف الواحد "وعندما  رأى (الاسكندر) سفر دانيال، وإعلان دانيال أن واحداً من الإغريق سيدمر الإمبراطورية  الفارسية وأعتقد أنه هو نفسه الشخص المقصود... وفى اليوم التالى دعاهم إليه وطلب  منهم أن يسألوا المعروف الذى يرضيهم"، وتستمر الرواية فتقول أن الاسكندر سجد لله  وقدم ذبيحة. وهذا حدث حوالى سنة 330 ق.م. وقبل التاريخ الذى زعمه النقاد بأكثر من  160 سنة. وتظل الحقيقة التى تسد أفواه النقاد والليبراليين وتؤكد صحة رواية  يوسيفوس، وهى أن الاسكندر دمر كل مدينة فى سوريا كانت متعاطفة فى صداقة مع الملك  داريوس الفارسى، ومع ذلك فقد ميز أورشليم وتعاطف معها وعاملها معاملة حسنة جداً.  لماذا؟ رغم أنها كانت من ضمن المدن التى أقسمت بالولاء لملك فارس؟ لابد أن هناك  سبباً، وهذا السبب هو ما كشف له فى سفر دانيال النبى(43).*
*مخطوطات قمران وصحة سفر دانيال :*
*برهنت المخطوطات التى أكتشفه العلماء فى قمران، وخاصة المخطوطتين  المكتوبتين باللغة العبرية فى كهف 11 Q سنة 1956 م على انتشار سفر دانيال وشهرته منذ  القديم، كما أكدت المخطوطة Florilegium(44) والتى أشارت إلى سفر دانيال النبى بالقول "دانيال  النبي" مثلما قال السيد المسيح فى متى 15:24 على أن السفر كان يقرأ ومعترف به فى  القرن الثانى كسفر مقدس مكتوب بالروح القدس.*
*ويقول أحد العلماء (Raymond K. Harrison) أن مخطوطات قمران بما فيها مخطوطات سفر دانيال  كلها منسوخة عن مخطوطات أقدم، أقدم منها على الأقل بنصف قرن، وبما أن جماعة قمران  هى مكابية، أى من العصر المكابى، فتكون مخطوطات دانيال الموجودة لديهم منسوخة من  نسخة أقدم من العصر المكابى ذاته على الأقل بنصف قرن(45).*
*ويرى العلماء أنه لو طبقت المبادئ التى يقبلها الجميع بما فيهم النقاد،  فى تقييم مخطوطات أخرى لنسبوها إلى فترة أقدم بكثير عن الوقت التى قُبلت فيه  سابقاً؛ أى أنه إذا طبقنا على سفر دانيال المبدأ القائل أن أى سفر يعترف به من  الجماعة ككتاب مقدس لابد أن يكون أقدم من زمن الجماعة نفسها بكثير، ومن ثم لابد أن  يقر النقاد والليبراليين باستحالة كتابة سفر دانيال فى القرن الثانى قبل الميلاد،  بل لابد أن يكون أقدم من ذلك بكثير(46).*
*ونتساءل مع Walvoord ونقول هل كان فى إمكان اليهود الذين عاشوا فى  العصر المكابى أن يقبلوا السفر ككتاب مقدس وينسبونه لدانيال الذى عاش قبل عصرهم  بحوالى أربعة قرون، أن لم يكن السفر مكتوباً فعلاً قبل أيامهم، عصرهم، بزمن، وكان  فى عداد الأسفار القانونية الموحى بها(47).وتدل الوثائق المكتشفة فى قمران على أن  لغة سفر دانيال العبرية فى اللفائف المكتشفة له هى اللغة العبرية القديمة الجيدة،  اللغة العبرية لبقية أسفار العهد القديم، وليست لغة العصر المكابى. كما أن الأجزاء  الآرامية ليست هى آرامية العصر المكابى، بل الآرامية الأقدم(48).*
*قانون أسفار العهد القديم الموحى بها وسفر دانيال :*
*ضم قانون أسفار العهد القديم الموحى بها كل الأسفار التى تسلمها علماء  اليهود، رجال المجمع العظيم، والتى كانت موجودة فى أيام عزرا ونحميا وملاخى النبى،  والمعترف بوحيها وصحة نسبها للأنبياء الذين أرسلهم الله إلى بنى إسرائيل، وكان من  ضمن هذه الكتب المقدسة سفر دانيال النبى. وقد آمن رجال هذا المجمع العظيم أن الوحى  توقف مع الأنبياء وأنه لم يأت نبى بعد ملاخى النبى.*
*وبالتالى فإن ما يفترضه ويدعيه النقاد والليبراليين بأن سفر دانيال قد  كتب حوالى سنة 165 ق.م. ثم انضم إلى القانون واعترف به كسفر موحى به وأن كاتبه ليس  هو دانيال النبى غير معقول وغير مقبول، لأنه من غير المعقول أن يقبل علماء اليهود  الذين آمنوا بأنه لم يأت نبى منذ ملاخى، أن يضموا إلى القانون سفر كتب بعد ملاخى  بمئات السنين، فإذا كانوا قد تحفظوا فى قبول الأسفار القانونية الثانية برغم أن  كتابها كانوا معروفين لديهم، فهل يعقل أن يضموا لكلمة الله كتاب لم يكن له وجود  أيام المجمع العظيم وكتب بعد ملاخى النبى بأكثر من 250 سنة.*
*الترجمات اليونانية السبعينية وسفر دانيال :*
*هذه الترجمة ترجمت بأمر من الملك بطليموس فى بداية القرن الثالث ق.م.،  حوالى سنة 275 ق.م. وكانت تضم سفر دانيال النبى، مما يعنى أن السفر كان موجوداً قبل  التاريخ الذى يزعمه النقاد بأكثر من مئة سنة.*

*المكابيين وسفر دانيال :*
*استشهد سفر المكابيين الأول، (الذى يغطى الفترة بين 175و134 ق.م.)، بسفر  دانيال وأقتبس منه ككتاب مقدس، فيذكر فى (54:1) "رجاسة الخراب" التى أشار غليها  دانيال النبى (فى 27:9؛ 31:11؛ 11:12)، مثلما أشار إليها السيد المسيح تماماً "متى  رأيتم رجسة الخراب التى قال عنها دانيال النبى قائمة فى المكان المقدس(49)"،  ويقول هنا "فى السنة المئة والخامسة والأربعين أمر الملك انتيوخس ببناء "رجاسة  الخراب فوق مذبح هيكل الرب". وفى (59:2،60) يقول متثيا الكاهن لأولاده "تذكروا  حنانيا وعزرا وميشائيل؛ بإيمانهم نجوا من اللهيب. وتذكروا دانيال لبراءته أنقذه  الله من أفواه الأسود". وهو يذكرهم هنا مع الآباء العظام إبراهيم ويوسف ويشوع وداود  وإيليا، أبطال الإيمان. وهذه الشهادة فى حد ذاتها شهادة قوية لتاريخية شخصية دانيال  النبى وقانونية وصحة سفره ككلمة الله. لأنه لا يمكن أن مثل هذا الكاهن العظيم الذى  دافع عن الإيمان حتى الموت أن يذكر دانيال والفتية الثلاثة ضمن أبطال الإيمان  العظماء دون أن يكونوا كذلك. كما أنه من غير المعقول أن يصدق مثل هذا الكاهن ما جاء  فى كتاب كُتب فى أيامه، فى فترة انقطاع الوحى، على أنه كلمة الله ويعتقد أن الأشخاص  المذكورين فيه من أبطال الإيمان ويساويه بعظماء البطاركة والأنبياء. ويجب أن نؤكد  أنه كان يكلم أبناءه عن أشخاص، يؤمنون هم وجميع الشعب بأنهم، ظهروا فى التاريخ حقاً  وأسفارهم كانت معروفة لديهم وموجودة معهم.*

*أبو كريفا العهد القديم وسفر دانيال:*
*يقول المفسر الليبرالى جيسم مونتجمرى(50) أنه  توجد إشارات كثيرة لسفر دانيال فى الأدب اليهودى فى القرن الثانى ق.م.؛ فتوجد  إشارات كثيرة فى سفر أخنوخ والتى ترجع أحلام الرؤى فيه (ص83-90) إلى أيام يهوذا  المكابى. وهناك قسم فى الأقوال السيبلينية Sibylline  Oracles (ع 388-400) والتى ترجع إلى منتصف القرن الثانى  ق.م. وتوجد استشهادات كثيرة فى كتاب عهد البطاركة الاثنى عشر والذى كتب فى حوالى  نفس الوقت، وأيضا كتاب اليوبيلات والذى يشترك مع دانيال فى أسابيع السنين.  والجزيئيات الصادوقية Zadokite والتى ترجع لبداية القرن الثانى ق.م.، ويذكر  كتابات أخرى مثل مزامير سليمان ق1 ق.م. وغيرها.*

*(11) المؤرخ اليهودى يوسيفوس وسفر دانيال :*
*كتب المؤرخ والكاهن اليهودى يوسيفوس (36-100م) والمعاصر لتلاميذ المسيح  الكثير عن سفر دانيال ووصف بدانيال النبى الموحى إليه بكلمة الله(51)،  ووضع سفر دانيال ضمن الأسفار القانونية الموحى بها والذى يدافع عنها اليهود حتى  الموت وأنها كتبت فى الفترة ما بين موسى سنة 1500 ق.م. إلى ملاخى سنة 424 ق.م.،  وقسم الأسفار المقدسة إلى ثلاثة تقسيمات هى؛ الناموس والأنبياء والمزامير وضم سفر  دانيال النبى مع الأنبياء(52).  وكانت شهادته هذه هى شهادة يهود عصره ومطابقة لشهادة المسيح وتلاميذه.*
*(12) العهد الجديد وسفر دانيال :*
*بينا فى الفصل السابق شهادة السيد المسيح ورسله لسفر دانيال النبى  وتلقيبه ب "دانيال النبى" ووصفه باعتباره أحد أبطال الإيمان وأقتباس الكثير من  آياته والاستشهاد بها فى العهد الجديد. والغريب أن النقاد والعلماء الليبراليون  يعرفون ذلك جيداً ويذكرونه، فيقول جيمس مونتجمرى، على سبيل المثال "لا يوجد أى سؤال  حول موثوقية دانيال فى العهد القديم. الاسم مذكور مرة بلقب نبى (متى 15:24)  … فى عب 3:11،4 سد أفواه الأسود وأطفأوا قوة النار  مشيراً إلى ص 3و4. ولكن تأثير ولغة وروح السفر قوية جداً فى الأقسام الرؤوية فى  العهد الجديد، فقرات ال Parousia فى الأناجيل و2تسالونيكى وخاصة الرؤيا(53)".  ولا يعلق مونتجمرى على ذلك.*
*ولكن بعض النقاد يقولون أن يسوع المسيح وتلاميذه، كتاب العهد الجديد، قد  أفتوا بما أفتى به يهود عصرهم ووافقوا علماء اليهود على قولهم!! فهل هذا معقول؟! هل  يعقل أن يقول السيد المسيح أن دانيال نبى ويؤكد على حقيقة ومصداقية سفره وما جاء  فيه من نبواءت لمجرد أن اليهود فى عصره قالوا ذلك؟! والإجابة : كلا. فالسيد المسيح  الذى قال لعلماء اليهود "لماذا تتعدون وصية الله بسبب تقليدكم(54)"  وأيضا "تركتم وصية الله وتتمسكون بتقليد الناس(55)"،  لا يمكن أن يوافقهم على اعتبار كتاب غير موحى به على أنه سفر قانونى وموحى به، فهو  الذى كان يقول الحق وهو الحق ذاته ولا يمكن أن يقول غير الحق، والحق هو ما قاله عن  دانيال النبى وحقيقة وجوده ووحى سفره وصحة ومصداقية نبواته.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

(1)  دا 2:7

(2)  دا 28:7

(3)  دا 1:8

(4)  دا 2:9

(5)  دا 2:9

(6)  دا 9:12

(7)  خر 26:6،27

(8)  التوراة كيف كتبت وكيف وصلت إلينا للمؤلف ص 119،120

(9)  دا 21:1

(10)  دا 1:10

(11)  دا 2:2

(12)  دا 12:5

(13)  دا 11:2

(14)  دا 3:7-4

(15)Against Apion B.  1,20

(16)  دا 48:2

(17)See Dr. Kitto Cyclopaedia Bib.  Lit. P. 620

(18)Langes Comm. Vol. 13P.  6,7

(19)  قارن استخدام الأسفار الأقدم لبعض كلمات آرامية؛ تك 47:31؛ 2مل  2:5

(20)Dr. Kitto Cyc. P.  620

(21)  حز 14:14

(22)  حز 20:14

(23)  حز 3:28

(24)J. M. A Cr. Ex. Comm.  On Daniel P.  3

(25)Ibid 2

(26)John F. Walv. Dan, The Key to  Proph. Rev. P. 19

(27)

(28)  أيوب 8:1

(29)  يرجع تاريخ النبوءة الأولى لسنة 592-591 ق.م.، والثانية لسنة 587-586  ق.م.

(30)See W. A Criswell Exp. Ser. On  Dan. Vol. 1 P. 57-66

(31)  أر 5:25-12

(32)  مز 1:137-9

(33)  دا 3:1

(34)  دا 18:2

(35)  دا 3:6

(36)  دا 17:1

(37)  دا 9:4

(38)  عب 33:11

(39)  دا 11:10

(40)  دا 19:10

(41)  دا 23:9

(42)Ant. Xi. 8,5

(43)W. A. Criswell Vol. 1 P. 46  

(44)Harrison Int. to OT P.  1107. R. K. 

(45)Ibid 1118

(46) J. F. Wahvoord PP.  20-21

(47)Ibid 

(48)W. A. Criswell P.  46

(49)  متى 15:24

(50)J. Mont. P.3-

(51)Ant. X, 10-11

(52)Ag. Apion  1,8

(53)J. Mont. P.  4,5

(54)  متى 3:15

(55)  مر 8:7​


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*الفصل الرابع*

*سفر دانيال بين النقد والإعجاز(دانيال فى جُب النقاد)*


*"حينئذ أمر الملك فأحضروا دانيال وطرحوه فى جُب الأسود.*
*أجاب الملك وقال لدانيال إن إلهك الذى تعبده دائماً هو ينجيك*
*... فتكلم دانيال مع الملك... إلهى أرسل ملاكه وسد أفواه الأسود فلم  تضرنى لأنى وجدتُ بريئاً قدامه وقدامك أيضاً فلم أفعل ذنباً" (دا  16:6،21،22).*
*يهاجم النقاد والعلماء الليبراليون سفر دانيال بقسوة وعنف،بسبب تفكيرهم  العقلانى الذى لا يؤمن بالأرواح ولا بالمعجزات، وذلك ليحطموا الإيمان بعالم الأرواح  والنبوة فى الكتاب المقدس عموماً، إذ يهدفون إلى تحويل الكتاب المقدس إلى مجرد كتاب  بشرى أخلاقى؛ إلى مجرد أدب عبرى وأدب يونانى خاص بالأخلاق فقط، فلا حاجة بهم  للنبوات التى تسخر من أفكارهم. *
*وكانت بداية هجومهم هى محاولة تحطيم سفر دانيال للأسباب الآتية  :*
* امتلأ سفر دانيال بالنبوات التفصيلية للأحداث التاريخية، خاصة فيما بين  العودة من سبى بابل سنة 538 ق.م. ودمار أورشليم على يد تيطس الرومانى سنة 70 م.  والتى تمت فى معظمها بتفصيل دقيق مذهل، مما جعلهم، وهم الذين لا يؤمنون بعالم  الأرواح، فيما وراء الطبيعة، لا يصدقون أن كاتب السفر كتبه قبل إتمام هذه الأحداث  التاريخية.*
* وجود معجزات خارقة؛ نجاة الفتية الثلاثة من آتون النار، ونجاة دانيال  فى جب الأسود، وظهور كائنات ملائكية روحية سواء مع الفتية فى الآتون، أو فى رؤى  دانيال النبى. وهم لا يؤمنون بهذا العالم الروحى.*
* نتيجة لقلة المعلومات التاريخية واللغوية فى القرن السابع عشر وما  قبله، كان هناك صعوبات شديدة أمام العلماء التقليديين للوقوف أمام النقاد، كما أدت  قلة المعلومات هذه إلى انتصار مؤقت للنقاد العقلانيين، حتى جاءت الاكتشافات  الحديثة، خاصة الأثرية والتى كشفت عن حقائق لغوية وتاريخية ودينية، وبرهنت على صحة  كل كلمة فى الكتاب المقدس، وفى سفر دانيال بصفة خاصة، وحطمت طل ادعاءات النقاد،  وبرهنت على مصداقية سفر دانيال، وأكدت على صحة وحقيقة كتابته، بالروح القدس، بواسطة  دانيال النبى، وصحة إيمان الكنيسة.*
*يؤكد سفر دانيال على حقيقة أن الله، كلى الوجود وكلى القدرة وكلى العلم،  هو المدبر لكل شئ فى الكون، مدبره وحركه وحامله ومديره(1). وهذا  ما لا يؤمن به النقاد العلمانيون والماديون، وكان هذا سر هجومهم على سفر دانيال،  ولكن وللأسف الشديد أتفق معهم فى هذا الهجوم ما يسمون أنفسهم بالمفسرين الليبراليون  وعلماء اللاهوت الليبراليين، وأيضا بعض الذين تختلف عقائدهم مع العقائد المسيحية،  ويتهمون الكتاب المقدس بالتحريف بسبب هذا الاختلاف فى العقائد. هؤلاء يتلقفون أفكار  النقاد ونظرياتهم وكأنها حقائق مسلم بها دون أن يتفحصوها أو يتبينوا حقيقتها، برغم  أنهم يختلفون جوهرياً مع مبادئ هؤلاء النقاد ولا يقبلون تطبيق نظرياتهم على كتبهم  الدينية، إنما يقبلونها كما هى دون دراسة لمجرد أنها، فقط، تهاجم الكتاب المقدس  !!*
*1- النبوءة فى الكتاب المقدس :*
*النبوءة هى الإعلان عن حدث سيحدث فى المستقبل سواء القريب أو البعيد،  فقد يحدث الحدث الذى تنبأ عنه النبى فى نفس اليوم كما حدث مع بيلشاصر ابن نبونيدس  آخر ملوك الإمبراطورية البابلية(2)، وبعد  فترة كما حدث مع نبوخذ نصر بعد أن فسر له دانيال حلم الشجرة "عند نهاية أثنى عشر  شهراً(3)"، أو  بعد عدة سنوات مثل نبوءة أرميا عن سبى بابل ومدته(4)، أو  بعد قرون مثل النبوات الكثيرة التى تنبأ بها أنبياء العهد القديم عن السيد المسيح؛  فقد تنبأ عنه إبراهيم قبل مجيئه بحوالى 2000 سنة(5)،  وموسى النبى بحوالى 1500 سنة(6)،  وداود قبله بحوالى 1000 سنة(7)،  وأشعياء قبله بحوالى 700 سنة(8)،  وملاخى قبله بحوالى 400 سنة(9)، وهذا  راجع لأن الله الذى أعطى الأنبياء هذه الإعلانات، هو كلى العلم، والذى يدبر كل شئ  بناء على علمه السابق.*
*النبوءة هى برهان على أن الكتاب المقدس هو كلام الله، كما بقول القديس  بطرس الرسول "لأنه لم تأت نبوءة قط بمشيئة إنسان بل تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين  من الروح القدس(10)"،  كما أنها البرهان على صدق النبى وصحة دعواه أنه مرسل من قبل الله، يقول موسى النبى  بالروح. إن النبى الصادق هو الذى يتكلم بكلام الله، أما الذى يدعى أنه يتكلم بكلام  الله وليس له برهان النبوة فهو كاذب "فما تكلم به النبى (الكاذب) بأسم الرب ولم  يحدث ولم يصر فهو الكلام الذى لم يتكلم به الرب(11)".  ويبين لنا الوحى فى سفر الملوك الثانى (ص22) الفرق بين النبى الصادق والنبى الكاذب  فى شخصيتى ميخا النبى وصدقيا بن كنعنه؛ قال ميخا النبى "حى هو الرب أن ما يقوله لى  الرب به أتكلم" ثم تنبأ بهزيمة إسرائيل وموت اخاب الملك، أما صدقيا بن كنعنه فقال  بانتصار إسرائيل وأدعى أنه تنبأ بهذا الانتصار، ولكن المعركة حسمت الموقف فهزمت  إسرائيل ومات الملك، وتبين الفرق بين النبى الصادق الذى تكلم بكلام الله، ميخا  النبى، والنبى الكاذب الذى تكلم بما لم يقله ولم يعلنه له الله.*
*وعلى هذا الأساس تبرهن النبوءات صحة ومصداقية الكتاب المقدس عموماً،  وتبرهن فى دارستنا هذه على صحة سفر دانيال وكذب ادعاءات النقاد. ولهذا يرفض النقاد  الذين لا يؤمنون بعالم الأرواح السفر.*
*ولأن المعجزة لا يشاهدها إلا من يعاصرها، وتقدم البرهان على صحة دعوى  الأنبياء فى عصورهم ولمعاصريهم بالدرجة الأولى، لذا تبقى النبوءة هى الدليل الأبقى  والأقوى، الدليل الحى الباقى على أن السفر هو كلمة الله.*
*يقول السيد المسيح لتلاميذه "قلت لكم الآن قبل أن يكون حتى متى كان  تؤمنون(12)"،  فبرغم أنه صنع أمامهم معجزات لا حصر لها إلا أنه أعطاهم الدليل الأقوى لكى يثبتوا  فى الإيمان، وهذا الدليل هو النبوات، الإعلان السابق عن الأحداث التى ستحدث فى  المستقبل كما أعلمهم وأعلن لهم وقال بالتفصيل؛ فقد أعلن لهم مقدماً عما سيحدث له من  آلام وصلب وموت وقيامة فى اليوم الثالث، وأعلن لهم عن حلول الروح القدس وأن لا  يبرحوا من أورشليم إلى أن يحل عليهم الروح القدس، كما أعلن لهم عما سيلاقونه فى  العالم من اضطهاد وضيق … الخ، أعلن عن أحداث التاريخ قبل أن تحدث لأنه  محرك التاريخ والعالم بكل شئ والذى كل شئ مكشوف قدامه وعريان مبرهناً أنه رب الكون  وخالقه. وهكذا تبرهن نبوءات دانيال النبى والتى تمت على مدى الأجيال على صحة  ومصداقية وحقيقة نبوءته وسفره، وأنه هو نبى الله الذى تكلم بكلام الله، وكان سفره  هو كلام الله. وهذا فى حد ذاته سبب قوى جعل النقاد الماديون الذين يرفضون العالم  الروحى يرفضون السفر ويحاولون تحطيمه ولكن السفر يقول لهم كما قال السيد المسيح  لشاول "صعب عليك أن ترفس مناخس(13)".*
*2- بروفيرى فيلسوف الأفلاطونية الحديثة وبداية الهجوم على سفر دانيال  :*
*لم يشك أحد من علماء اليهود أو المسيحية مطلقاً فى صحة سفر دانيال وفى  حقيقة وجود شخص دانيال، فقد كان سفره ضمن الأسفار القانونية التى أقر صحتها  وقانونيتها، كأسفار موحى بها من الله، رجال المجمع العظيم بقيادة عزرا ونحميا  وملاخى النبى فى أواخر القرن الخامس ق.م. كما كان شخص دانيال مكرم كأحد عظماء  الأنبياء وأبطال الإيمان من السيد المسيح نفسه والذى لقبه ب "دانيال النبى(14)"،  وبولس الرسول الذى كان سفر دانيال أحد مراجعه عن "إنسان الخطية(15)"، وذكره فى الرسالة إلى العبرانيين كأحد  أبطال الإيمان، رجال الله العظماء، والقديس يوحنا الرائى الذى كان سفر دانيال  شريكاً لسفره "الرؤيا" فى النبوءة والأسلوب والشكل الأدبى الروحى. ويقول عنه المؤرخ  اليهودى والكاهن يوسيفوس المعاصر لتلاميذ المسيح "كتب دانيال أيضا بخصوص الرومان  وأنهم سيدمرون دولتنا. هذه الأمور كلها تركها هذا الرجل (دانيال) مكتوبة كما كشفها  له الله(17)".  ولم يوجد أحد من علماء المسيحية أو اليهودية فى القرون الأولى ناقش حقيقة دانيال  النبى وحقيقة سفره، فبالنسبة للمسيحية كانت شهادة السيد المسيح وستظل هى البرهان  الذى لا يقهر والدليل الذى لا يناقش لحقيقة دانيال النبى وسفره.*
*وفى النصف الثانى من القرن الثالث الميلادى ظهر شخص وثنى يدعى بروفيرى  (233-304م) ينتمى للفلسفة الأفلاطونية الجديدة وهاجم المسيحية والكتاب المقدس ككل  ومن ضمنه سفر دانيال. ولد بروفيرى هذا سنة 233 م فى صور بسوريا وتتلمذ على يد  العلامة أوريجانوس بقيصرية بفلسطين، ثم ترك أوريجانوس وذهب إلى روما وهناك تتلمذ  على يد فيلسوف الأفلاطونية الجديدة الشهير بلوتينيوس Plotinus وتعلم أفكاره وأهتم بالبحث التاريخى والفلسفى وفى  دفاعه عن تعدد الآلهة Polytheism والأديان المحلية وعبادة الآلهة الشهيرة وجد هو  وأتباعه من الأفلاطونيين الجدد أن عدوهم الأعظم هو المسيحية والمسيحيين، ومن ثم  حاول، كما خيل له خياله وتصور أنه قادر على استئصال المسيحية من جذورها. وفى  محاولته هذه كتب 15 مجلد بعنوان "ضد المسيحيين" ركز فيها هجومه على أسفار الكتاب  المقدس ككل ومن ضمنها سفر دانيال النبى. وقد زعم أن سفر دانيال لم يكن أبداً نبوءة  ولم يكتب فى السبى فى القرن السادس ق.م.، وإنما هو كتاب مزيف كتبه يهودى غير معروف  عاش فى العصر المكابى وكتب السفر سنة 165 ق.م. تقريباً. وأن كل ما كتب فيه على أنه  نبوات حدثت بالفعل فى التاريخ قبل أن يكتب فى السفر بحوالى 400 سنة(18).*
*وكانت كتبه هذه إهانة شديدة للمسيحية والمسيحيين فهب أباء الكنيسة  وفندوا أراءه وردوا على أفكاره ولم يعد لها اثر بعد ذلك. ثم أمر الملك ثيئودوسيوس  الثانى Theodossius The Second بتدميرها سنة 448م(19)،  ولم يعد لها أثر ولم يبقى منها سوى ما نقله القديس جيروم فى تفسيره لسفر  دانيال.*
*وقد لخص القديس جيروم (347-420م) فى مقدمته لتفسير سفر دانيال أراء  بروفيرى فى سفر دانيال كالآتى :*
*"كتب بروفيرى كتابه الثانى عشر ضد نبوءة دانيال، (أ) وأنكر أنه كتب  بواسطة الشخص الذى نسب إليه السفر فى عنوانه، أنه كتب بالأحرى بواسطة أحد ما كان  يعيش فى اليهودية فى زمن انتيوخيس الذى لقبه إبيفانس. وفضلاً عن ذلك فقد زعم  (بروفيرى) أن دانيال لم يتنبأ بالمستقبل بل رجع للماضى، وأخيراً فإن ما عبر به إلى  زمن انتيوخس احتوى على تاريخ حقيقى، فى حين أن ما قد يكون قد خمنه وراء تلك النقطة  كان مزيف لأنه لا يقدر أن يتنبأ بالمستقبل. وقد رد على هذه الادعاءات بقوة يوسابيوس  أسقف قيصرية فى ثلاث مجلدات، وهى الثامن عشر والتاسع عشر والعشرين، ورد عليه أيضا  ابوليناريوس فى كتاب ضخم أعنى السادس والعشرين. (ب) وقبل هؤلاء الكتاب رد عليه  ميثوديوس رداً جزئياً.*
*... وأريد أن أركز فى مقدمتى على هذه الحقيقة، وهى أنه لم يتكلم أحد من  الأنبياء هكذا بوضوح عن المسيح كما تكلم هذا النبى دانيال. فهو لم يؤكد على أنه  سيأتى فحسب، فهذه نبوءة اشترك فيها الأنبياء الآخرون أيضاً، ولكنه أعلن بالتحديد  الوقت الذى سيأتى فيه. وعلاوة على ذلك فقد تكلم عن الملوك المختلفين بالتتابع،  وأعلن العدد الفعلى للسنين المتضمنة، وأعلن مقدماً العلامة الواضحة بجلاء للأحداث  الآتية. ولأن بروفيرى رأى أن كل هذه الأشياء قد تمت ولم يستطع أن ينكر أنها حدثت،  فقد تغلب على دليل الدقة التاريخية بأن لجأ إلى المراوغة زاعما أن كل ما تنبأ به عن  ضد المسيح فى نهاية العالم قد تم فعلاً فى زمن انتيوخس ابيفانس بسبب التماثلات  المؤكدة للأمور التى حدثت فى زمانه. ولكن هذا الهجوم الشديد هو اختبارا لدقة  دانيال، إذ أن مصداقية ما تنبأ به النبى كانت مذهلة لدرجة أنه لم يستطع أن يظهر  لغير المؤمنين كمتنبئ بالمستقبل، بل بدا وكأنه رواى لأشياء تمت فى الماضى(20)".*
*ويعبر موقف جيروم هذا عن موقف الكنيسة ككل حتى ظهور النقد الأعلى فى  القرن السابع عشر.*
*3- النقاد والليبراليين فى العصور الحديثة وأراء بروفيرى الوثنى  :*
*وبظهور النقد الأعلى ابتداء من القرن السابع عشر بدأ افتراض بروفيرى  يؤخذ بجدية وبدأ خصوم سفر دانيال يزدادون. فقد أدعى أحد العقلانيين اليهود ويدعى  أوريل اكوستا Uriel  Acosta(1590-1647م) أن سفر دانيال قد زور لتأييد عقدة قيامة الأجساد(21). وفى القرن الثامن عشر ظهر شخص إنجليزي يدعى  انتونى كولينز Anthony  Collins (1727م) يؤمن بمذهب الربوبية يناقش مدى سلامة  تأليف السفر، سنة 1806 بيرثولدت Bertholdt وبدأ يأخذ الموضوع بخيال أكبر(22).  ولكن هذه الاعتراضات فى البداية لم تكن لها قيمة علمية(23).*
*وكان هناك أراء عديدة فى أوساط النقاد، إذ يقول الفيلسوف اليهودى  سبينوزا (1632-1677م)(24):  "ولننتقل الآن إلى سفر دانيال، هذا السفر يحتوى بلا شك على نفس النص الذى كتبه  دانيال ابتداء من إصحاح 8 أما الإصحاحات السبعة الأولى فلا أعلم مصدرها. ولما كانت  باستثناء الإصحاح الأول مكتوبة بالكلدانية فيمكننا أن نفترض أنها أخذت من كتب  الأخبار الكلدانية... وعلى أية حال نستطيع على الأقل أن نقول أن هذه الإصحاحات قد  دونت بالكلدانية وأن ذلك لم يقلل من قدسيتها بالنسبة إلى الأسفار الأخرى فى  التوراة(25)".*
*وشك أحدهم ويدعى هوبس Hobbes أن كان سفر دانيال قد كتبه دانيال نفسه أو كاتب  تالى له هو الذى سجل نبواته(26).  أما العالم المشهور السير اسحق نيوتن (1643-1727م) الرياضى والفيزيائى الإنجليزي  الذى وضع قانون الجاذبية العام وقوانين الحركة، فيقول "أحتوت الإصحاحات الستة  الأخيرة (من سفر دانيال) على نبوات دونت فى أزمنة مختلفة بواسطة دانيال نفسه، بينما  كانت الإصحاحات الستة الأولى مجموعة من المقالات التاريخية (كتبت) بواسطة كتاب  آخرين(27)"،  ولكنه لم يهاجم أبداً مصداقية السفر كسفر موحى به، بل على العكس تماما، إذ يقول :  "من يرفض نبوات دانيال وكأنه يعمل هدم الديانة المسيحية التى هى مؤسسة على نبوات  دانيال عن المسيح(28)".*
*ثم ظهرت حركة النقد الأعلى الألمانية، العقلانية Rationalism والتى كانت ترفض النبوات من الأصل، وفى محاولتها  لتحطيم النبوات والمعجزات والأعمال الروحية الخارقة للطبيعة كالنبوات فى الكتاب  المقدس، اتجهت إلى ما سبق أن قاله بروفيرى وكرروا ما سبق أن قاله عن سفر دانيال،  ورفضت التقليد اليهودى والمسيحى القائل بكتابة السفر فى القرن السادس ق.م. ثم نقلت  هذه الآراء بعد ذلك من كتاب إلى أخر دون فحص أو دراسة، وأصبحت بالنسبة للنقاد تقليد  عام لا يجوز الحيد عنه، أو كما يقول هاريسون "وقد نُسخت الاعتراضات على تاريخية  دانيال من كتاب لآخر بدون نقد. وبالعقد الثانى من القرن العشرين لم يجرؤ أى عالم ذو  خلفية ليبرالية عامة ولم يرغب حفاظاً على سمعته الأكاديمية أن يتحدى تيار الاتجاه  النقدى(29)".*
*لقد اتجهوا أولاً إلى بروفيرى وكرروا ما سبق أن قاله فى هجومه على سفر  دانيال "على أية حال فليس للشيطان اختراعات جديدة. فهو يستخدم نفس الحيل القديمة  التى استخدمها منذ عدن عندما يشكك فى كلمة الله. وكل ما سبق أن قاله كلسس سنة 150م  هو نفس ما يرده علماء النقد الأعلى اليوم. وليس لديهم شئ جديد ليقولوه(31)".*
*4- الرد على ادعاءات النقاد الليبراليين :*
*لقد حسم السيد المسيح الموقف مقدماً عندما أعلن عن تاريخية دانيال النبى  وصحة وحقيقة ومصداقية سفره عند استخدام صوره وتشبيهاته ولقب "ابن الإنسان" اللقب  الذى وصف به نفسه ودعى دانيال ب "دانيال النبى" وأكد صدق نبواته بإشارته إليها  وإعلانه عن حتمية إتمامها. فلماذا نهتم إذا بآراء هؤلاء النقاد الماديين الذين بنوا  هجومهم على السفر على أراء مفكر وثنى يؤمن بتعدد الآلهة، وعلى أساس فكرهم المادى  الذى يرفض الإيمان بعالم الأرواح وما وراء الطبيعة؟ ونجيب على هذا السؤال بأن نقول؛  أنه من الضرورى الرد على هذه الآراء الشيطانية لأن كثيرين ممن يسمون أنفسهم بعلماء  اللاهوت الليبراليين قد تبنوا هذه الآراء ومن الممكن أن يضلوا كما قال السيد المسيح  "لو أمكن المختارين أيضا(32)"،  ولكن الله الذى لا يترك نفسه بلا شاهد أعطانا البرهان بل البراهين التى لا تحصى على  صدق كلامه وصحة وحيه ومصداقية أسفاره المقدسة. وكما قال هو بفمه الإلهى "إن سكت  هؤلاء فالحجارة تصرخ(33)"،  لا تتكلم فقط بل "تصرخ". حقاً فقد صمت من يسمون بعلماء اللاهوت الليبراليين ولكن  الأحجار تكلمت، بل صرخت.*
*وقبل أن نبدأ فى التعليق والرد على أراء هؤلاء العلماء، أدوات عدو الحق،  يستحسن أن نقدم الملامح الرئيسية لآرائهم كما لخصها الناقد توماس كبلر  Thomas  Kepler تحت عشرة عناوين :*
*"توجد على أية حال، عدة عناصر تجعل من الصعب لدانيال هذا أن يعيش فى زمن  نبوخذ نصر، ويكون هو، دانيال، كاتب السفر :*
*أضيف الأنبياء للناموس حوالى 200 ق.م. لتكوين الكتاب المقدس اليهودى،  ومع ذلك فلم يكن دانيال بين الأنبياء، إذ أضيف للأسفار المقدسة حوالى سنة 90م عندما  أكمل الكتاب المقدس اليهودى.*
*لم يذكر سفر دانيال فى أى كتاب أدب يهودى حتى سنة 140ق.م. عندما أشارت  إليه الأقوال السبيلينية Sibylline  Oracles (397:3-400)، وفى باروخ 5:1-3:3 (مكتوب حوالى  150ق.م.) توجد صلاة شبيهة بالتى فى دانيال 4:9-6. وسفر دانيال مشار إليه أيضا فى  1مكابيين 59:2-61 (كتب حوالى 125 ق.م.). وأشير إلى دانيال 164 مرة فى 1مكابيين  والتكهنات السبيلينية وأخنوخ (كتب حوالى 95ق.م.).*
*وقد وضع يشوع بن سيراخ قائمة بالرجال العظماء فى التاريخ اليهودى سنة  190ق.م. (حكمة يشوع بن سيراخ 44:1-24:50) ولم يكن بينهم دانيال.*
*تظهر فى دانيال كلمات مستعارة من اللغات البابلية والفارسية  واليونانية.*
*أرميا مذكور كنبى (دا 2:9) واشير إلى كتاباته.*
*فى زمن ارميا (زمن نبوخذ نصر أيضا) يتحدث عن الكلدانيين كأمة أو شعب،  بالإشارة إلى البابليين؛ ولكن فى سفر دانيال معروفين كمنجمين وسحرة  وعرافين.*
*كتب سفر دانيال جزئياً بالآرامية، اللغة التى كانت شائعة بين اليهود فى  القرن الثانى ق.م.، ولكن لم تكن كذلك فى زمن نبوخذ نصر.*
*كان للكاتب وجهة نظر ممتازة فى التاريخ بعد زمن الاسكندر الأكبر، خاصة  أثناء النضال المكابى؛ ولكن تاريخه يبين مغالطات تاريخية كثيرة أثناء العصور  البابلية والفارسية.*
*يبين اللاهوت الخاص بالقيامة من الأموات والأفكار عن الملائكة أن الكاتب  عاش فى زمن متأخر عن زمن نبوخذ نصر. ونفس الشئ يمكن أن يقال عن الغذاء والصوم  والصلوات الطقسية.*
*يعيد نموذج وهدف سفر دانيال كرؤيا، تفسير التاريخ من زمن نبوخذ نصر وحتى  زمن يهوذا المكابى وانتيوخس الرابع، والمكتوب فى 165 ق.م.، وهذا يناسب خطة وهدف  دانيال تماماً ليظهر أن الكاتب قد كتب فى زمن نبوخذ نصر، وأنه قد تنبأ بتاريخ ال  450 سنة القادمة(35)".*
*هذه الاعتراضات النقدية يمكن أن نضعها تحت العناوين السبعة التالية  :*
*1-                الادعاء بأن السفر كتب فى العصر المكابى؛*
*2-                رفض القانونية؛*
*3-                رفض النبوة المفصلة؛*
*4-                رفض المعجزات؛*
*5-                الاعتراضات النصية؛*
*6-                الاعتراضات اللغوية؛*
*7-                التناقضات التاريخية المزعومة(36)؛*
*أولاً : استحالة أن يكون السفر قد كتب فى العصر المكابى  :*
*لا يمكن أن يكون سفر دانيال قد كتب فى العصر المكابى كما يزعم النقاد  وكما زعم سابقاً بروفيرى الوثنى لعدة أسباب :*
*لأنه لم يظهر أى نبى فى الفترة ما بين ملاخى النبى فى نهاية القرن  الخامس ق.م. وبين يوحنا المعمدان فى النصف الأول من القرن الأول الميلادى. ويؤكد  سفر المكابيين على هذه الحقيقة فيقول :*
*"فحل بإسرائيل ميل عظيم لم يعرفوا مثله منذ اليوم الذى لم يظهر فيهم  نبى(37)"،  "ووضعوا الحجارة (حجارة مذبح المحرقات) فى موضع لائق إلى أن يظهر نبى يبدى رأيه فى  شأنها(38)"،  "وإن اليهود وكهنتهم سرهم أن يكون سمعان رئيساً لهم وكاهناً أعظم مدى الحياة إلى أن  يقوم نبى أمين فيهم يقودهم ويهتم بالهيكل..(39)".*
*ويقول المؤرخ والكاهن اليهودى يوسيفوس، ومن ارتحشتا (464-442ق.م.) إلى  زماننا كتب تاريخنا (كل الأشياء سجلت) ولكن لم يقم بنفس السلطان مع أولئك الذين  سبقوهم لأنه لم يكن هناك تعاقباً للأنبياء منذ ذلك الوقت(40)".*
* ولأن المكابيين كانوا يعرفون هذه الحقيقة، وأنه لم يوجد نبى فى زمانهم،  بل ولم يقم نبى منذ ملاخى، لذلك، فقد كان من المستحيل عليهم أن يقبلوا سفراً كتب فى  أيامهم ويضموه إلى الأسفار الموحى بها، وأن يستشهدوا بكاتبه كأحد أبطال الإيمان  العظماء.*
* وقد شهد سفر المكابيين الأول لدانيال النبى وبره "تذكروا دانيال :  برائته أنقذه الله من أفواه الأسود(41)".  كما اقتبس السفر من دانيال النبى نبوءته عن "رجاسة الخراب(42)".  ولا يمكن بل ومن المستحيل أن يذكر سفر المكابيين دانيال النبى مع إبراهيم وداود  وغيرهم من عظماء الإيمان ويقتبس من سفره، لو كان السفر قد كتب فى أيامهم. وإنما  قبلوا حقيقة دانيال النبى كأحد أبطال الإيمان وسفره ككلمة الله الموحى بها على أساس  حقيقة كانت مؤكدة بالنسبة لهم وهى أن دانيال النبى عاش فى السبى البابلى فى القرن  السادس ق.م، وأن سفره موحى به من الله، وهو كاتبه.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*  ولم يكن أبدا سفر دانيال كتاب مزيف لأنه لو كان كذلك لما قبله علماء   اليهود وضموه إلى بقية أسفار الكتاب المقدس القانونية والموحى بها. فقد  كتبت بعض  الكتب الدينية فى القرنين الثانى والأول قبل الميلاد واتخذت، فى  معظمها، فى الشكل  الرؤوى أسلوب لها، ومنها ما هو شبيه جداً بسفر دانيال  مثل كتاب أخنوخ، وقد سميت  بأسماء شخصيات الكتاب المقدس العظيمة والقديمة،  مثل "عهد آدم"، "عهد إبراهيم"، "عهد  أيوب"، "عهد البطاركة الاثنى عشر"،  "سفر أخنوخ"، "رفع موسى"، "صعود أشعياء"، "رؤيا  باروخ"، "مزامير سليمان"،  "أناشيد سليمان"، "سفر عزرا الرابع"(43) …  الخ، وجميع هذه الكتب والتى كتبت فى العصر  المكابى وما بعده لم يقبلها  علماء اليهود على الإطلاق، ولم يعتبروها أبداً ككلمة  الله، ولم يضموا كتاب  واحد منها إلى قانون أسفار العهد القديم الموحى بها، بل  أسموها  سودإبيجرافون Pseudepigraphon  ، أى الكتابات المزيفة. ولو كان سفر دانيال قد  كتب فى تلك الفترة التى  يزعمها النقاد، وكان كاتبه مزيف، أو يهودى تقى كما يقول  علماء اللاهوت  الليبراليين، لكانوا قد ضموه لهذه الكتب المزيفة أو المنحولة كما  يسميها  البعض. ولكن ذلك لم يحدث.*
*  ثم أن سفر دانيال لو كان قد كُتب فى تلك الفترة المزعومة، لكان كاتبه  قد  نسبه لأحد الأنبياء العظماء، كما فعل كتاب السوإبيجرافون، ولما أخترع شخصية   دانيال هذه كما يزعمون. وحتى لو حدث ذلك لرفضه علماء اليهود كما رفضوا  الكتب التى  نسبت للأنبياء زوراً.*
*وهناك ثلاثة أشخاص يزعم بعض النقاد أن كاتب السفر نسبه إلى واحد منهم  وهم :*
*"دانئيل من ابيجايل الكرملية(44)"،   ابن داود النبى. وهذا الشخص لا يذكر الكتاب عنه شئ ولا يعرف عنه شئ غير  ذلك، ولا  يمكن أن ينسب إليه سفر دانيال وأنه عاش فى السبى، لأنه وجد قبل  السبى بحوالى 400  سنة.*
*دانيال المذكور فى سفرى عزرا ونحميا(45)،   وهو أحد العائدين من السبى مع عزرا، وهو لاوى من عائلة ايثامار، ولا يمكن  أن تنطبق  عليه صفات دانيال النبى لسببين هما؛ أنه من سبط لاوى ودانيال من  نسل داود، النسل  الملكى(46)،   ومن سبط يهوذا؛ ولأن هذا الشخص لم يكن له أى ذكر إلا كمجرد فرد عادى ضمن  آلاف  العائدين من السبى ولم يكن له أى دور يذكر أو يميزه أثناء فترة  السبى.*
*ويتبقى دانيال البار والحكيم المذكور فى سفر حزقيال والذى ساواه الله مع  نوح وأيوب فى البر(47)،  والذى باهى بحكمته ملك صور(48).   هذا الرجل، كما بينا فى الفصل السابق، هو دانيال النبى الحقيقى الذى عاش  فى السبى  البابلى وأشتهر بين اليهود والبابليين بالحكمة وكشف الأسرار  والبر والتقوى والتمسك  بشريعة إلهه حتى الموت. ولا يمكن، أن يكون هو  دانيال بن اقهات الذى عاش حوالى سنة  1400 ق.م. والذى تقول الأرواح الطينية  عنه، أنه كان وثنى يعبد الأصنام ومشرك يعبد  آلهة متعددة، بل وعابد لأرواح  أسلافه كآلهة، والذى كان يلعن بانتقام ويبكى وينوح  بلا رجاء فى الله  الحى. لا يمكن أن يضع الله هذا الرجل عابد الأصنام مع نوح وأيوب،  كما يزعم  النقاد وعلماء اللاهوت الليبراليون، ويساويه بهما! لا يمكن أن يساوى الله   البار بالأثيم، والتقى بالشرير، والمؤمن بالله بعابد الأصنام. لا يمكن أن  يساوى  الله هذا الرجل الوثنى عابد الأصنام بنوح الذى وصفه الوحى الإلهى  بوارث البر  "بالإيمان نوح لما أوحى إليه عن أمور لم تُرى بعد خاف فبنى  فلكاً لخلاص بيته فبه  دان العالم وصار وارثاً للبر الذى حسب الإيمان(*)"،  ولا يمكن أن يساويه بأيوب الذى قال عنه الله "لأنه ليس مثله فى كل الأرض. رجل كامل  ومستقيم يتقى الله ويحيد عن الشر(49)"،   فهل يساوى ذلك الرجل الوثنى الذى كان يبكى وينوح بلا رجاء فى الله الحى  بأيوب البار  الذى ضرب بصبره المثل فى كل الأجيال "قد سمعتم بصر أيوب  ورأيتم عاقبة الرب(50)"؟  هل يساوى الله نوح البار الذى كلمه الله وأوحى إليه(51)،   وأيوب الكامل والمستقيم والذى كلمه الله أيضاً من العاصفة، بهذا الرجل  الوثنى عابد  الأصنام؟!! والإجابة، كلا. فالله يكرم أنبياؤه دائماً ويعطيهم  ويكشف لهم أسراره  "الرب لا يصنع أمراً إلا وهو يعلن سره لعبيده الأنبياء(52)"،  ويقول أيضا "سر الرب لخائفيه(53)"  وليس لعابدى الأصنام.*
*ثانياً : مصداقية وقانونية السفر وصحته(54)  :*
*يرفض  النقاد والعلماء الليبراليون قانونية السفر على أساس أن اليهود،  بعد  الميلاد، وضعوه فى التقسيم الثالث "الكتابات المقدسة" وليس فى التقسيم  الثانى  مع "الأنبياء"، وعلى أساس أنه لم يذكر فى أى كتاب أدب يهودى قبل  سنة 140 ق.م، ولم  يذكره يشوع بن سيراخ (190ق.م.) ضمن أبطال التاريخ  اليهودى.*
*ولتأكيد  قانونية سفر دانيال نقدم الحقائق التالية التى يتجاهلها النقاد  خلفاء  بروفيرى الوثنى والذين يكررون الآراء النقدية دون فحص أو دراسة.*
*1-  أن قانون الأسفار العبرية الذى قرره اليهود بعد ميلاد السيد المسيح  لم  يكن هو القانون الأول أو الوحيد للأسفار المقدسة، فقد كان هناك قانون أقدم  هو  الذى وضعه رجال المجمع العظيم فى نهاية القرن الخامس ق.م. بإشراف عزرا  الكاهن  والكاتب ونحميا رجل البلاط الفارسى اليهودى وملاخى النبى، وهذا  القانون هو الذى  اتبعه اليهود حتى أيام المسيح، وشهد له المسيح ذاته والذى  هو الصادق والأمين والحق،  وهو الطريق والحق والحياة. هذا القانون والذى  كان معمول به أيام المسيح، كما يذكره  المؤرخ والكاهن اليهودى معاصر تلاميذ  المسيح، يقسم الأسفار المقدسة إلى ثلاثة أقسام  هى الناموس والأنبياء  والذى كان ينضم بينهم سفر دانيال، والمزامير أو الترانيم  والمبادئ(55).*
*وكان السيد المسيح يقسم أسفار العهد القديم إلى "الناموس والأنبياء  والمزامير(56)"،  وكان دانيال بالنسبة له واحد من الأنبياء ولقبه ب "دانيال النبى(57)".  وهذا التقسيم هو الأقدم والأصدق والذى لابد أن يكون هو الوحيد الموثوق به لأنه جاء  بشهادة رب المجد.*
*وما  يبرهن أيضا على وجود دانيال النبى ضمن أسفار الأنبياء فى قانون عزرا   ونحميا وملاخى هو أن الترجمة السبعينية التى ترجمت حوالى سنة 275 ق.م.  وضعته بين  الأنبياء. وعلى هذا الأساس وضعت، جميع الترجمات القديمة سواء  اليونانية والسريانية  واللاتينية وغيرها وكذلك جميع الترجمات الحديثة، سفر  دانيال ضمن الأنبياء. وكان  الاستثناء الوحيد لذلك هو المشنا التى كتبت  بعد الميلاد (ما بين 180-200م) والتى  تؤكد وتقول أن كل أسفار العهد القديم  العبرية، التقسيمات الثلاثة، جميعاً مقدسة  ويجب أن تمس بأيدى طاهرة وغير  مدنسة(58).*
*2-  وقد أثبت العلماء أن المشنا وضعت سفر دانيال فى التقسيم الثالث  لثلاثة  أسباب، مع إيمانها الكامل بقداسته ووحيه وأنه لا يمسه إلا المطهرون،  وهذه هى الأسباب :*
*موقع دانيال نفسه كموظف حكومى فى البلاط البابلى ثم الفارسى، فهو لم يكن  نبياً بالمفهوم المحدد والتطبيقى (Technical)  للكلمة، أى لم يكن نبى مكرس للخدمة مثل عاموس  وأشعياء وأرميا وغيرهم، لم  يكن عمله نبوى، أى نبى مكرس ومتفرغ للخدمة ومعروف فى وسط  الشعب كنبى يأخذ  إعلانات من الله ويقدمها للشعب مباشرة قبل أن تكتب فى سفر مثل  أشعياء  وميخا وغيرهم، وإنما كان مثل داود الملك والذى نال موهبة النبوة وحل عليه   روح الرب فتنبأ كما يقول هو عن نفسه "وحى داود بن يسى ووحى الرجل القائم فى  العلا  مسيح إله يعقوب ومرنم إسرائيل الحلو. روح الرب تكلم بى وكلمته على  لسانى(59)".  ولم يعتبر اليهود داود أيضا نبى بل ملك نال موهبة النبوة وأخذ الوعد من الله بأن من  نسله يأتى المسيح ويجلس على كرسيه إلى الأبد(60)،   وقد وضعوا مزاميره أيضا فى التقسيم الثالث. كما لم يعتبر أيوب أيضا بين  الأنبياء  على الرغم من أن المشنا والتقليد اليهودى يقولا أن موسى هو كاتب  سفره، سفر أيوب،  ووضعوه فى التقسيم الثالث أيضا، فى الكتابات المقدسة،  وكذلك سليمان الحكيم أيضاً  وضعت أسفاره فى الكتابات المقدسة.*
*لقد  وضعت هذه الأسفار فى التقسيم الثالث "الكتابات المقدسة" لأن كتابها  لم  يكونوا أنبياء مكرسين، أو أنبياء متفرغين بمفهومنا العصرى، وإنما كانوا  أبراراً  وحكماء وموظفين حكوميين وغير متفرغين للعمل النبوى من استلام  إعلانات وإبلاغها  للشعب، ونصح وتحذير... الخ فقد كان أيوب رئيس قبيلة  وداود ملك وسليمان ملك ودانيال  والى بابل ثم رئيس وزارتها، ولكن الله  أعطاه حكمة وموهبة النبوة. وعلى هذا الأساس  وضعهم علماء اليهود فى القرن  الثانى الميلادى فى التقسيم الثالث ككتابات مقدسة  وموحى بها من الله ولا  يمسها إلا المطهرون، ولم يضعوها مع أسفار الأنبياء المكرسين  والمتفرغين  للنبوة، فهذه وجهة نظرهم، ولكنا نتبع ما علمه المسيح الذى لقب دانيال   بالنبى وتكلم عن داود الموحى إليه بالروح القدس، والذى قال عنه القديس بطرس  لليهود  "فإذا كان (داود) نبياً وعلم أن الله حلف له بقسم أن يقيم المسيح  حسب الجسد ليجلس  على كرسيه سبق فرأى وتكلم عن قيامة المسيح..(61)".*
*لم  يكن دانيال نبياً بالمعنى التقليدى والتطبيقى لكلمة "نبى" وإنما نال   موهبة النبوة وأعطيت إعلانات ونبوات ورؤى من خلال ملائكة مثل القديس ويوحنا  الرسول  والرائى، وأحلام مثل يوسف بن يعقوب.*
*ولإيضاح ذلك أكثر نضيف هنا ما قاله أحد العلماء ويدعى Keil : "تعبر المكانة التى يحتلها سفر دانيال فى  القانون العبرى بدقة مع مكانة دانيال فى الحكومة الدينية "ثيؤقراطية - Theocracy". فلم يعمل دانيال مثل بقية الأنبياء التى كانت  كتاباتهم من طبقة الأنبياء "نبيين –Nebiyin"،  كنبى بين شعبه فى جماعة إسرائيل، ولكنه كان  وزير دولة خاضع لحكام العالم  فى بابل ومادى وفارس. وعلى الرغم من أنه مثل داود  وسليمان، فقد نال موهبة  النبوة ومن ثم فقد دعى نبى Prophetys  (فى الترجمة السبعينية ويوسيفوس والعهد الجديد)،  ومع ذلك فلم يكن نبياً  بالوظيفة والموقع ولذا يختلف سفره فى محتواه وشكله عن كتابات  الأنبياء.  فنبواته ليست عظات نبوية موجهة إلى إسرائيل أو الأمم، إنما هى رؤى، كشف   فيها تطور ممالك العالم وعلاقتهم بملكوت الله، ويصف الجزء التاريخى من  السفر أحداث  زمن كانت فيه إسرائيل فى السبى بين الأمم. لهذه الأسباب لم  يوضع الكتاب بين طبقة  الأنبياء التى تصل من يشوع إلى ملاخى؛ لهذه الأسباب  بحسب نظرة الذى رتب القانون(62)".*
*ويضيف  العلماء سبباً ثانياً لوضع سفر دانيال بين الكتابات المقدسة هو  اللغة  التى كتب بها السفر واشتماله على قسم تاريخى يشكل نصف السفر. فقد كتب   باللغتين العبرية والآرامية، عبر بالعبرية فى الإصحاح الأول والثامن إلى  الثانى عشر  عن ما يخص إسرائيل، وعبر بالآرامية ابتداء من ص 4:2 إلى نهاية  الإصحاح السابع عن  معظم رواياته التاريخية ونبواته الخاصة بتتابع  الإمبراطوريات العالمية وملكوت  المسيح، كما كانت لغته الآرامية قريبة  بدرجة كبيرة من آرامية سفر عزرا. ولهذه  الأسباب التاريخية واللغوية، والتى  أوضحناها جيداً فى الفصل السابق، وضع سفر دانيال  فى الكتابات المقدسة  وقبل عزرا مباشرة.*
*  أما القول بأن دانيال لم يذكر فى أى كتاب أدب أو تاريخ يهودى قبل سنة   140ق.م، فهو قول لا معنى له ولا قيمة له ويبعد عن الحق والدراسة الجادة،  لسبب بسيط  وهو أنه لا توجد أى كتب يهودية كتبت فيما بين ملاخى ويشوع بن  سيراخ على الإطلاق،  وأن أقدم كتاب يهودى بعد ملاخى هو سفر يشوع بن سيراخ  المكتوب سنة 190ق.م، أما  الفترة السابقة عليه فلم يصلنا منها أى كتاب يدل  على أنه كانت هناك كتب قد كتبت فى  تلك الفترة أم لا. ولم يذكر يشوع بن  سيراخ ولم يشر سفر المكابيين ولم يتكلم يوسيفوس  عن كتب كتبت فى تلك الفترة  على الإطلاق.*
*وبالتالى  فاقدم كتاب وصلنا بعد ملاخى هو سفر يشوع بن سيراخ، وهذا السفر  لم يذكر أى  شئ عن دانيال النبى، ولا يعد ذلك حجة على عدم وجود دانيال قبل ذلك، كما   يزعم النقاد، فهو لم يذكر أيوب ولا القضاة الاثنا عشر، مثل جدعون وشمشون  ودبورة  وغيرهم، ولم يذكر ملوك كثيرين مثل اساف ويهوشافاط، كما لم يذكر  عزرا أشهر شخصية  يهودية فى فترة ما بعد السبى إلى المسيح والذى نسج حوله  اليهود الكثير من الروايات  والحكايات والأساطير. فهل يعنى عدم ذكره لهؤلاء  جميعاً أنهم لم يوجدوا؟ كلا. فقد  برهنت الاكتشافات الحديثة لمخطوطات  قمران شهرة دانيال النبى فى تلك العصور وتلقيبه  بلقب "دانيال النبى"  واكتشاف عدد من المخطوطات لسفره. كما أثبتت الدراسات التى قام  بها العلماء  تأثر معظم الكتب التى كتبت فيما بين العهدين بسفر دانيال وأسلوبه   واستشهدت به واقتبست منه واستعارات أساليبه وصوره الرؤوية. لقد أثر فيهم  اكثر من أى  سفر آخر من أسفار العهد القديم.*
*  ويزعم البعض أن عدم ذكر اسم دانيال فى السجلات البابلية والفارسة دليل  ضد  وجوده فى مرحلة السبى. وهذا الزعم أيضا باطل من أساسه لأن كثيرين من عظماء   العالم لم يذكروا فى سجلات التاريخ من أمثال الوزراء والمشيرين وقادة  الجيوش ورجال  الفن والعمارة الذين بنو وزخرفوا الأهرامات وأكبر المعابد فى  الشرق كله. فهل عدم  ذكر هؤلاء دليل على أنهم لم يوجدوا، لقد نسبت حضارة  بابل العظيمة لنبوخذ نصر. فهل  يرجع الفضل إليه وحده؟ كما لم يذكر عظماء  الدين مثل موسى ويوسف وبولس الرسول  وتلاميذ المسيح، فى سجلات العالم، حتى  المسيح نفسه لم يذكر عنه إلا أقل القليل وبعد  صعوده وانتشار المسيحية  بأكثر من خمسين سنة، فهل هذا دليل على عدم  وجودهم؟*
*ثالثاً : صحة النبوة المفصلة ومصداقيتها :*
*هاجم  بروفيرى سفر دانيال أساساً لأنه كوثنى لا يؤمن بالنبوة والوحى  والله  الواحد، واتفق معه فى ذلك النقاد العلمانيين الماديين الذين لا يؤمنون  بالوحى  والنبوات والعالم الروحى. وهناك فريق ثان رفض السفر على أساس أنه  يحتوى على نبؤات  مفصلة ومتميزة على نبوات العهد القديم الأخرى، وهناك أيضا  فريق ثالث رفض السفر  وهاجمه على أساس أنه سفر رؤى، وحجتهم فى ذلك هى أنه  كتبت مجموعة من الكتب المزيفة  فى فترة ما بين العهدين!*
*1-  ونقول لأتباع بروفيرى الذين يرفضون الوحى والنبوة، أن الله أعطانا   النبوات ليبرهن بها على حقيقة وجوده، كما يبرهن بها على صحة أسفار كتابه  المقدس.  ويتحدى الملحدين ومنكرى النبوات بقوله :*
*"قدموا  دعواكم يقول الرب. احضروا حججكم يقول ملك يعقوب. ليقدموها  ويخبرونا بما  سيعرض. ما هى الأوليات. أخبروا فنجعل عليها قلوبنا ونعرف أخرتها أو   أعلمونا المستقبلات. أخبروا بالآتيات فيما بعد فنعرف أنكم آلهة..(63)".*
*"ومن مثلى ينادى فليخبر به ويعرفه لى منذ وضعت الشعب القديم.  والمستقبلات وما سيأتى ليخبروهم بها(64)".*
*"من أعلم بهذه منذ القديم أخبر بها منذ زمان. أليس أنا الرب ولا إله آخر  غيرى(65)".*
*الله  يبرهن على حقيقة وجوده ووحدانيته بما يعلنه مسبقاً، بالنبوات  وبالتالى  يؤكد صحة كتابه المقدس. والقديس بولس يقول "لا تحتقروا النبوات امتحنوا كل   شئ وتمسكوا بالحسن(66)"،   وهذه دعوة واضحة وصريحة لإثبات صحة كلمة الله بالنبوات، والنبوات كثيرة  وتمت على  مدى أجيال كثيرة، فقد تنبأ جميع الأنبياء عن السيد المسيح وتمت  نبؤ اتهم بالحرف  الواحد، وتنبأ الأنبياء عن سقوط وقيام إسرائيل وقد تمت  نبواتهم بالحرف الواحد، فقد  تنبأ أرميا النبى وحدد مدة السبى بسبعين سنة(67)،   وذكر اسمه قبل مجيئه بأكثر من 70 سنة وتم ذلك بالحرف الواحد، وتنبأ  دانيال النبى عن  دمار الهيكل، هيكل أورشليم نهائياً فقال "وإلى النهاية  حرب وخرب وقضى بها" كما تنبأ  أن المسيح سيبطل ذبيحة العهد القديم وتم ذلك  بالحرف الواحد بعد النبؤة بحوالى أكثر  من 600 سنة وما يزال الهيكل خراب  والذبيحة متوقفة حتى اليوم. كما تنبأ الأنبياء عن  سقوط وقيام كثير من  الأمم، فتنبأ حزقيال النبى عن دمار صور الشامل فقال "فيخربون  أسوار صور  ويهدمون أبراجها واسحى ترابها وأصيرها ضحّ الصخر فتصير مبسطاً للشباك وفى   وسط البحر لأنى أنا الرب تكلمت..."، "ويضعون حجارتك وخشبك وترابك فى وسط  المياه"،  "لا تبنين بعد لأنى أنا الرب تكلمت"، "أصيرك مدينة خربة كالمدن  غير المسكونة حين  اصعد عليك الغمر فتغشاك المياه الكثيرة... لتكونى غير  مسكونة... أصيرك أهوالاً ولا  تكونين وتطلبين فلا توجدين بعد إلى الأبد(68)".*
*تنبأ  النبى بالخراب النهائى لصور وأنها لن تبنى ولن تعود لمركزها الأول  ثانية،  برغم أنها فى أيامه كانت فى قمة مجدها وكان من الصعب على الإنسان أن يتخيل   أن ذلك سيحدث لها. وقد تنبأ الأنبياء ومنهم حزقيال النبى عند سقوط بعض  الأمم  وقيامها ثانية، أما هنا فتؤكد النبؤة أنها لن تقوم ثانية، وهذا من  الوجهة البشرية  مستحيل ولا يتخيله عقل.*
*ويقول  لنا التاريخ وتكشف لنا الآثار أيضا عن إتمام هذه النبؤة، كل حرف  وكل كلمة  وردت فيها، بصورة مذهلة. فقد جاء نبوخذ نصر، بحسب نبؤه حزقيال النبى ودمر   المدينة، ولكن خرائبها ظلت مدة بعد ذلك، 250 سنة إلى أن جاء الاسكندر  الأكبر سنة  332ق.م. وزحف على صور، ولأنها كانت مبنية على جزيرة فى البحر  يفصلها عن الشاطئ 800  متر لذلك ألقى رجال الاسكندر كل خرائب صور القديمة  أسوارها وأبراجها وأخشابها  وحجارة قصورها وبيوتها وألقوها فى البحر ليكون  منها طريق أو معبر يعبر به إلى  الجزيرة وسحا ترابها أيضا وألقاه فى البحر  ودمر المدينة تماما ولم تبن ثانية حتى  اليوم وصار الحكم الإلهى عليها نافذ  المفعول وحتى الآن وبعد أكثر من 2500 سنة، هل  يوجد إعجاز أدق وأعظم من  هذا؟ وهذا مجرد نموذج لكثير من النبوات التى يمتلئ بها  العهد القديم(69).*
*وفى العهد الجديد أعلن السيد المسيح لتلاميذه كل ما سيحدث معهم ولهم،  وقال "ها أنا قد سبقت وأخبرتكم(70)"،  كما أعلن عن خراب أورشليم ودمار الهيكل بصورة تفصيلية(71) وتم  ذلك سنة 70م، 134م وما يزال خراب الهيكل إلى الآن يشهد لقول السيد المسيح، كما أعلن  عن انتشار الإنجيل فى كل المسكونة(72) وتم  ذلك بكل دقة، وأعلن بالتفصيل عن مجيئه الثانى والعلامات التى ستسبقه(*)...  الخ.*
*وهنا  نقول لمنكرى الوحى والنبوات؛ لقد برهنت نبوات الكتاب المقدس  وإتمامها  الدقيق المذهل على حقيقة وجود الله وصحة كتابه المقدس وعظمة ديانته   المسيحية، أفلا ترجعون إلى عقولكم وتعودون من تيهكم إلى الله الذى يقول  "ارجعوا إلى  ارجع إليكم قال رب الجنود(73)"؟*
*2-  أما من يرفضون السفر على أساس نبؤاته المفصلة وتميزها عن بقية نبوات   العهد القديم؛ فتؤكد لهم، أولاً : أن النبوة المفصلة ليست جديدة فى الكتاب  المقدس،  فالذى يعطى النبوات هو الله، والله كلى العلم ويدبر كل شئ فى  الكون بناء على إرادته  وعلمه السابق. ومن ثم يعطى الأنبياء أحياناً نبوات  وجيزة وفى أحيان كثيرة يعطى  نبوات تفصيلية، بحسب ما تراه إرادته الإلهية  وبناء على علمه السابق، وعلى سبيل  المثال فقد أعطى لإبراهيم نبؤه تفصيلية  امتدت أحداثها اكثر من 500 سنة : "فقال  لإبرام أعلم يقيناً أن نسلك سيكون  غريباً فى أرض غريبة ليست لهم ويستعبدون لهم.  فيذلونهم أربع مئة سنة. ثم  أن الأمة التى يستعبدون لها أنا أدينها. وبعد ذلك يخرجون  بأملاك جزيلة … وفى الجيل الرابع يرجعون إلى ههنا. لأن ذنب  الأموريين ليس إلى الآن كاملاً(74)".*

*وفى هذه النبؤة المفصلة يعلن الله لإبراهيم سبعة أمور ستحدث  :*
* أن نسله الذى لم يكن قد أتى بعد، حيث أن اسحق لم يكن قد ولد بعد،سيتغرب  فى أرض غريبة، أى أرض مصر.*
* وسيستعبد ويذل من الشعب الذى سيتغرب فى أرضه.*
* وستكون مدة أقمته فى هذه العبودية 400 سنة.*
* ثم يدين الله الشعب الذى سيستعبدهم، مشيراً إلى غرق فرعون وجيشه فى  البحر الأحمر.*
*1-                خروجهم من عبوديتهم بأملاك جزيلة وهذا ما حدث عندما نهبوا  المصريين.*
*2-                عودتهم إلى كنعان فى الجيل الرابع وهذا ما حدث بقيادة موسى النبى ويشوع  بن نون.*
*  كما يكشف لنا الله عن حقيقة هامة وهى أنه لا يدين أمة بدون ذنب، ومن ثم   فقد أعلن لإبراهيم هزيمة الأموريين ودمارهم سيكون نتيجة لآثامهم التى ستصل  إلى  كمالها بعد 500 سنة من نبؤه إبراهيم. وهذا ما يؤكد لنا أن الله يدبر  كل شئ بحسب  إرادته الإلهية ومشورته وعلمه السابق.*
*ثانياً  : تبين من دراسة العلماء للنبوات أنه كلما اقتربنا من عصر المسيح  كلما  ازدادت النبوات فى الوضوح والتفصيل، وعلى سبيل المثال عندما أخذ الإنسان  الوعد  الأول بمجيء المسيح كانت النبؤة الأولى موجزة ولا تفهم بسهولة إلا  بروح النبوة وفى  ضوء العهد الجديد "وأضع عداوة بينك وبين نسل المرأة وبين  نسلك ونسلها هو يسحق رأسك  وأنت تسحقين عقبه(75)"،   وبعد الطوفان بحوالى 1000 سنة وقبل المسيح ب 2000 جاءت النبوة المعلنة من  الله  لإبراهيم واسحق ويعقوب أكثر وضوحاً "وبنسلك تتبارك جميع أمم الأرض(76)"،   وفى عهد داود وقبل المسيح بحوالى 1000 سنة ازدادت النبوة المعلنة لمعاناً  وأعلن انه  سيأتى من نسل داود ويجلس على كرسيه إلى الأبد(77)،  وقبل المسيح بحوالى 700 سنة حدد الوحى فى أشعياء عن ثلاث حقائق؛ أنه سيولد من  عذراء(78)،  أنه ابن داود الذى يجلس على كرسيه إلى الأبد والذى وهو فى جوهره الإله القدير الآب  الأبدى(79)،  أنه ستألم ويموت لأجل خطايا البشر(80)،   وفى نفس الفترة أيضا حدد الوحى لميخا النبى انه سيولد فى بيت لحم مدينة  داود بالرغم  من أنه الإله الأزلى، وقبل المسيح بحوالى 538 سنة حدد الملاك  جبرائيل لدانيال النبى  الزمن الذي سيأتى فيه المسيح بكل دقة ووصف الأعمال  الأساسية التى سيقوم بها مثل  موته كفارة عن خطايا العالم وإبطاله للذبائح  والمحرقات نهائياً، كم أعلن عقده للعهد  الجديد مع أبناء الكنيسة سواء  كانوا أصلاً من اليهود أو الأمم(81)،  وقبل مجيئ المسيح بحوالى 400 سنة تنبأ ملاخى النبى أنه سيسبق المسيح عند مجيئه شخص  بروح إيليا وقوته(82).  وبعد ذلك توقفت النبوة تماماً، إلى مجيئ السيد المسيح.*
*إذا  كان من الطبيعى أن تأتى نبوات دانيال مفصلة بصورة كبيرة لاقترابه من  زمن  المسيح، ولأن كل نبواته فى جوهرها مرتبطة بملكوت المسيح. فالممالك الأربع   السابقة لملكوته كانت تعد الطريق وتمهده له، والنبوات الخاصة بالملك  السلوقى  انتيوخس ابيفانس قدمت النموذج الواضح والصورة المفزعة لضد المسيح  الآتى وعمله،  وكيفية خلاص الرب، كما كان ملك سوريا، الموصوف بملك الشمال  هو النموذج المجسم  والنبوة التفصيلية لعمل ضد المسيح، "إنسان الخطية" الذى  سيسبق المجيئ الثانى  للمسيح. كما مثل الحجر الذى قطع بدون يدين وملأ  الأرض كلها مجيئ المسيح وانتشار  ملكوته فى الأرض كلها، أما ابن الإنسان  الآتى على سحاب السماء والذى يجب أن تعبده  جميع الشعوب والقبائل والألسنة،  ملك الملك الأبدى، ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب فيصور  لنا سمو ملكوت المسيح  وانتماءه إلى العالم السمائى، كما قال السيد المسيح لبيلاطس  "مملكتى ليست  من هذا العالم"، واختلافه عن جميع ممالك العالم.*
*3-  وأخيراً نقول لمن يتخذون من وجود رؤى زائفة دليل ضد صحة سفر دانيال   النبى، أن سفر رؤى دانيال ليس هو السفر الرؤوى الوحيد فى الكتاب المقدس،  فهناك  أسفاراً كثيرة فى العهد القديم بها أجزاء رؤوية كثيرة، مثل سفر  أشعياء الذى كتب قبل  سفر دانيال بأكثر من 160 سنة وسفر حزقيال المعاصر  لدانيال النبى، وسفر زكريا العائد  من السبى. كما أن هناك كثيراً من الرؤى  فى الأسفار الأقدم مثل رؤيا إبراهيم الذى  تكلمنا عنها فى الصفحات السابقة،  ورؤيا سلم يعقوب وغيرها الكثير. فقد كانت الرؤيا  قديماً إحدى وسائل الله  وطرقه فى الإعلان عن ذاته. وهناك فى العهد الجديد سفر كامل  هو سفر الرؤيا  للقديس يوحنا الرسول ويزيد حجم نبواته ورؤاه عن رؤى دانيال النبى  ثلاث  مرات، وبه تفصيلات كثيرة، خاصة بالأمور السماوية، أكثر من رؤى دانيال  بكثير.  ويرى العلماء أن سفر الرؤيا لا يتماثل فقط مع سفر دانيال، بل هو  الامتداد الطبيعى  له.*
*كما  أن سفر دانيال لو تترك رؤاه غامضة وبدون تفسير، وإنما الله أعطاه مع   الرؤى التفسير الذى يخلصها من الغموض والتخمين. وقد انضم سفر دانيال ضمن  قانون  الأسفار الموحى بها منذ أيام عزرا ونحميا وملاخى. أما كتب الرؤى  المزيفة فقد رفضت  جميعها من علماء اليهود الذين عرفوا الفرق بين سفر  دانيال الموحى به، وبين هذه  الكتب التى كتبت فى العصور التى انقطع فيها  الوحى والأنبياء. وختاماً نقول لهؤلاء  النقاد أن وجود رؤى مزيفة ليست دليل  على عدم وجود رؤى حقيقية بل بالعكس تماماً، كما  أن وجود عملة مزيفة ليس  دليل على عدم وجود عملة بالمرة، بل العكس تماما.*
*رابعاً : مصداقية المعجزات وصحتها :*
*كانت  المعجزات فى حينها هى البرهان على صحة نبوءة الأنبياء وعلى إعلان  السيد  المسيح عن ذاته باعتباره كلمة الله النازل من السماء "صدقونى إنى فى الآب   والآب فىّ. وإلا فصدقونى لسبب الأعمال نفسها(83)"،  "ولأن الأعمال التى أعطانى الآب لأكملها هذه الأعمال بعينها التى أنا أعملها هى  التى تشهد لى أن الآب قد أرسلنى(84)"،  "ولكن إن كنت أعمل فإن فلم تؤمنوا بى فآمنوا بالأعمال لكى تعرفوا وتؤمنوا أن الآب  فىّ وأنا فيه(85)".   وبسبب هذه الأعمال، أى المعجزات، التى عملها السيد المسيح وتلاميذه ورسله  آمن  الآلاف بل الملايين بالمسيحية. وسجل لنا شهود العيان، الذين دونوا  الإنجيل بالروح  القدس، هذه المعجزات كبرهان قوى ودليل قاطع إلى جانب  النبوات بالنسبة لنا، على  حقيقة شخص المسيح ليثبت إيماننا فيه أو كما يقول  القديس يوحنا الإنجيلى "وآيات أخر  كثيرة صنع يسوع قدام تلاميذه لم تكتب  فى هذا الكتاب. وأما هذه فقد كتبت لتؤمنوا أن  يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله  ولكى تكون لكم إذا آمنتم حياة باسمه".*
*إذاً  فبرهان حدوث المعجزة هو وجود شهود العيان الذين عاينوها بأنفسهم  وآمنوا  بسببها ودونوها لنا بالروح القدس، ونقلوها لنا لكى يكون لنا معهم شركة فى   الإيمان والحياة الأبدية "التى كان من البدء الذى سمعناه الذى رأيناه  بعيوننا الذى  شاهدناه ولمسته أيدينا من جهة كلمة الحياة. فإن الحياة أظهرت  وقد رأينا ونشهد  ونخبركم بالحياة الأبدية التى كانت عند الآب وأظهرت لنا.  الذى رأيناه وسمعناه  نخبركم به لكى يكون لكم أيضا شركة معنا … ونكتب إليكم هذا لكى يكون فرحكم كاملاً(86)".*
*ومن  ثم فلا يمكن اعتبار سفر دانيال سفر مزيف بسبب ما ذكر فيه من معجزات،  فهذا  ينطبق على الكتاب المقدس كله وليس سفر دانيال وحده. كما أن المعجزات التى  ذكرت  فيه وهما معجزتان فقط لا تخرج عما جاء فى بقية أسفار الكتاب المقدس  من معجزات،  فنجاة الفتية فى آتون النار ونجاة دانيال فى جب الأسود لا تزيد  عن مشى المسيح على  الماء أو إسكاته العاصفة ولا عن قيامة لعازر من الموت  بعد أربعة أيام ولا نجاة بطرس  من السجن، ولا تزيد عن صعود إيليا فى  العاصفة ولا ضربات موسى العشر ولا خسوف الأرض  ببنى قورح ولا عبور البحر  الأحمر ونهر الأردن... الخ فكل معجزة حدثت كانت لها  ضرورتها الخاصة بها  ولها ظروفها الخاصة بها ولها طبيعتها الخاصة بها، ولا تقارن  المعجزة  بغيرها.*
*خامساً : سلامة نص سفر دانيال وقدم لغته :*
*تصور  النقاد أن نص سفر دانيال، خاصة الجزء الآرامى منه يدل على أن سفر  دانيال  كتب مؤخراً وليس فى القرن السادس ق.م، وناقضوا بعضهم البعض فى مزاعمهم   وادعوا حدوث تنقيحات كثيرة للنص ومن ثم لا يمكننا معرفة النص الأصلى  الصحيح، وقال  بعضهم أن دانيال نفسه كتب السفر أصلاً أما بالعبرية أو  البابلية ثم غيرها إلى اللغة  العامية، الآرامية، وكان للزمن انعكاسه على  الشكل النهائى الذى يظهر الآن فى  السفر.*
*وقد  جاءت الاكتشافات الحديثة والدراسات الحديثة بما لا يشتهيه النقاد  وبرهنت  أن لغة سفر دانيال قديمة وترجع للقرن السادس ق.م. وأن نصه سليم ويتفق  تماماً  مع آرامية النقوش السامية الشمالية و التى من القرن التاسع ق.م.  والبرديات المصرية  التى ترجع للقرن الخامس ق.م. وقد لخص لنا هذه الحقائق Robert  Dick Wilson روبرت دك ويلسون الدارس البارز فى اللغات القديمة  للشرق الأوسط بالكلمات التالية :*
*"تتفق  آرامية دانيال فى كل خصائص الهجاء وأصول الكلمات والتراكيب  النحوية، مع  الآرامية فى النقوش السامية الشمالية من القرون التاسع والثامن والسابع   قبل الميلاد، كما تتفق مع آرامية البرديات المصرية (التى اكتشفت فى جزيرة  ألفنتين  عند أسوان) والتى ترجع للقرن الخامس قبل الميلاد، كما أن سفر  دانيال به مزيج من  الكلمات العبرية والبابلية والفارسية مثلما هو موجود فى  برديات القرن الخامس قبل  الميلاد، بينما تختلف عن آرامية النبطيين التى  تخلو من أية كلمات فارسية أو عبرية  أو بابلية، ولكنها تمتلئ بالمصطلحات  العربية، كما أنها تختلف عن آرامية بالميرا  (تدمر) التى تمتلئ بكلمات  يونانية، فى حين أن بها بضع كلمات بالفارسية دون وجود أى  كلمات عبرية أو  بابلية(87)".**
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*سادساً : سلامة لغة سفر دانيال وقدمها :*
*تصور   النقاد منذ حوالى 100 سنة أن لغة سفر دانيال تبرهن على أنه كتب فى  زمن   المكابيين (165ق.م.)، وذلك بسبب وجود ثلاث كلمات يونانية وعدة كلمات   فارسية،  فقال دريفر S. R.  Driver   سنة 1891 م بكل ثقة ويقين أن الكلمات الفارسية فى  سفر دانيال تفترض أنه   كتب بعد غزوات الاسكندر الأكبر فى 332 ق.م. وما زعمه دريفر  هذا أقتبسه   الكتاب الإنجليز وكرروه، بل أن أحدهم ويدعى H. A.  Rowley قام بنشر افتراضات دريفر فى نشرات ومقالات كثيرة  ليجسدها ويقويها(88).  وقام هؤلاء النقاد بنقلها من كتاب لآخر حتى أصبحت بالنسبة لهم تقليد لا يمكن الحيد  عنه.*
*   وجاءت الرياح بما لا تشتهى السفن، فقد برهنت الدراسات العلمية الحديثة    على صحة وأصالة لغة سفر دانيال وحطمت كل نظريات النقاد. فقد أكدت الدراسات   التى قام  بها روسينثال Rosenthal   وبرهنت على أن اللغة الآرامية المستخدمة فى سفر  دانيال، هى نفس اللغة   التى نمت فى بلاط الملوك والسفارات منذ القرن السابع ق.م وما  بعده. وقد   انتشرت انتشارا رائعاً فى الشرق الأدنى. ومن ثم لا يمكن أن تعتبر كدليل    على أن سفر دانيال قد كتب فى القرن الثانى ق.م، بل على العكس تماماً،   فالحقيقة تقول  أن لغة السفر هى أقوى دليل على أصالته وعلى إنه كتب فى   القرن السادس ق.م وقد برهنت  الدراسات أيضاً على أن الأقسام المكتوبة   بالآرامية فى السفر (4:228:7) هى بطبيعتها  قريبه بدرجة كبيرة جداً   ومتماثلة مع لغة البرديات المكتشفة فى جزيرة الفنتين  (بأسوان) والتى من   القرن الخامس ق.م، وقريبة أيضاً بدرجة كبيرة جداً من لغة سفر  عزرا   الآرامية (7:46،12:726)، أما لغة السفر العبرية فتماثل مع لغة أسفار حزقيال    وعزرا وأخبار الأيام، العبرية. ولا تتماثل مع لغة القرن الثانى ق.م   الموجودة فى سفر  يشوع بن سيراخ، ولا مع الجزيئيات المحفوظة فى اقتباسات   البيين ولا مع الترجمة  السريانية البسيطة(89).  *
*   وقبل 100 سنة تصور النقاد أن وجود ثلاثة كلمات يونانية هى أسماء لآلات    موسيقية، فى السفر، دليل على كتابة السفر بعد العصر اليونانى. وهذه الكلمات   هى :  "الناى" و"القرن  Sackbut" و"السنطير" وهذه المزاعم لم يعد لها قيمة الآن،  يقول العالم البرايت Albright   أنه من المعروف جيداً الآن أن الحضارة الإغريقية  قد اخترقت الشرق الأدنى   قبل زمن بابل الجديدة بمدة طويلة. فق كان هناك تأثير إغريقى  (يونانى)  كبير  على المنطقة كلها بسبب وجود المستعمرات الإغريقية فى منتصف القرن   السابع  ق.م. وهناك حقيقة هامة يجب أن توضع فى الاعتبار وهى أنه هناك فرق  من قوات   المرتزقة الإغريق خدمت فى الجيش المصرى والجيش البابلى فى معركة  كركميش سنة  605ق.م.  ويضيف هاريسون قائلاً "وعلاوة على ذلك فإن أسماء  الآلات  الموسيقية التى ذكرت وتبدو  إنها يونانية فى طبيعتها، إلا أن  الآلات نفسها  ترجع فى أصلها إلى ما بين النهرين(91)".*
*   كان هناك إتصالاً بين الشرق والغرب، بين حضارة مابين النهرين الآشورية    البابلية والحضارة الإغريقية لمدة قرون طويلة. ويضع تشارلز بوتفلور Charles  Boutflower فى كتابه "فى وحول دانيال  In and  Around Daniel(92)"قوائم   بالسنين والقرون عن تبادل الرجال والجنود والصناع المهرة  والبنائين   وغيرهم بين الأمم. وتضيف دائرة المعارف الكتابية "فالنقوش اليونانية فى    أبى سمبل بصعيد مصر، والتى تعود إلى عصر أبسماتيك الثانى من أوائل القرن   السادس  ق.م. واكتشاف نقوش الحضارة المينوية وأطلالها فى جزيرة كريت،   واكتشاف العلاقات  التجارية العريقة للفنيقيين فى أوائل الألف سنة السابقة   للميلاد، والنقوش التى  اكتشفت مؤخراً لسنحاريب عن غزواته فى كليكية ضد   الملاحين اليونانيين، والتى أشار  إليها "الكسندر بوليهستور" و "أبيدنيوس"،   والتى ذكر فيها إنه نقل العديد من  اليونانيين أسرى إلى نينوى نحو 700   ق.م.، وتأكيد ثراء نبوخذ نصر وبذخه الشديد فى  الاحتفالات كما يبدو ذلك   واضحاً فى مبانيه وفى النقوش الأخرى، كل هذا يؤكد إمكانية  استخدام آلات   يونانية فى بابل فى القرن السادس ق.م. وعلاوة على ذلك فأننا نعرف أن    المواد التجارية، وبخاصة الآلات الموسيقية، تنتقل أسماؤها معها(93)،    مما لا يدع مجالاً للشك فى معرفة أحد الكتاب من القرن السادس ق.م. بهذه   المصطلحات  اليونانية. ولما كان الآراميون من أكبر الوسطاء التجاريون بين   مصر واليونان من  جانب، وبين بابل والشرق من الجانب الآخر، بالإضافة إلى   أنهم كانوا شعباً خاضعاً  للأمم المجاورة فمن الطبيعى أن يستخدموا العديد   من الكلمات الأجنبية ضمن مصطلحاتهم  اللغوية".*
*"أما   عن وجود بعض كلمات فارسية فى سفر دانيال، فيجب أن نذكر أن العديد  من   الكلمات التى كانت معتبرة قبلاً فارسية، قد تبين أنها بابلية. أما باقى   الكلمات  فلعلها كلمات ميدية لا فارسية وإذا كان الأمر كذلك فإن بنى   إسرائيل الذين أخوا أسرى  إلى مدن مادى فى منتصف القرن الثامن ق.م.،   والآراميين الذين كان الكثيرون منهم تحت  حكم الماديين منذ وقت سقوط نينوى   فى عام 607 ق.م. على الأقل، من المحتمل جداً أنهم  اقتبسوا بعض الكلمات من   لغة حكامهم. ولم يكتب دانيال لليهود الذين سباهم نبوخذ نصر،  فحسب، بل   لجميع الإسرائيليين فى كل العالم، فكان من الطبيعى أن يستخدم لغة يمكن    للقراء المتفرقين فى كل العالم أن يفهموها بدلاً من اللغة اليهودية النقية.   ومعظم  المصطلحات الأجنبية هى أسماء موظفين رسميين ومصطلحات قانونية،   وأسماء ملابس لم يكن  لها ما يقابلها فى العبرية أو الآرامية المبكرة. ولم   يكن أمام الكاتب من سبيل آخر  إلا أن يبتكر ألفاظاً جديدة أو أن ينقل   الكلمات الأجنبية الشائعة إلى لغته القومية،  وكانت الطريقة الأخيرة هى   الأفضل وقد استخدمها فعلا(94)".*
*سابعاً : سلامة السفر من الأخطاء التاريخية :*
*تصور   النقاد وجود مفارقات تاريخية فى السفر، وتخيلوا زاعمين أن ما  تصوروه   أخطاء أو مفارقات تاريخية يبرهن على أن السفر كتب فى القرن الثانى ق.م.   ولكن  الدراسة العلمية، الكتابية والأثرية والتاريخية، برهنت على سلامة   السفر من الأخطاء  التاريخية وصحة كل ما جاء فيه مدوناً بالروح القدس.*
*1-   جاء فى دانيال (1:1) "وفى السنة الثالثة ملك يهوياقيم ملك يهوذا ذهب    نبوخذ نصر ملك بابل إلى أورشليم وحاصرها" ويقولون أن هذا يتناقض مع ما جاء   فى سفر  أرميا (1:25،9) والذى يقول أن نبوخذ نصر قام بهجومه هذا فى "السنة   الرابعة من ملك  يهوياقيم". وقبل أن نوضح ذلك يجب أن نضع فى اعتبارنا أن   دانيال كان يملك بين يديه  سفر أرميا النبى (2:9) وبالتالى فلا يمكن أن   يخطئ فى التاريخ أو يقع فى تناقض مع  سفر أرميا النبى فى أول آية من سفره.   ولكنه فى الحقيقة كان يكتب بصورة مستقلة  تماما، اعتماداً على أنه كان   معاصراً للأحداث وشاهداً عياناً لها. ومع ذلك فكل  منهما على صواب، ولم   يخطئ أى منهما، فقد كتب أرميا النبى بحسب التاريخ والحساب  العبرى، وكتب   دانيال النبى مستخدماً الحساب البابلى(95).*
*كان   أرميا يكتب من منطلق يهوى ويؤرخ الأحداث بحسب النظام المتبع فى  فلسطين،   وكان دانيال يكتب من منطلق بابلى ولذا فمن الطبيعى أن يؤرخ للأحداث بحسب    النظام المتبع فى بابل. وقد كان هناك اختلاف فى تأريخ السنة الأولى للحكم   إذ أن  "سنة إعتلاء العرش لا تحسب فى النظام البابلى. ويبدأ احتساب السنين   بعد سنة تولى  ملك بابل الحكم. أما فى فلسطين، فلا يوجد ما يطلق عليه سنة   تولى الحكم بل يطلق  عليها السنة الأولى. وهنا يذكر دانيال أن نبوخذ نصر   ملك بابل حاصر أورشليم فى السنة  الثالثة لحكم يهوياقيم ملك يهوذا (فهو   يتبع النظام البابلى) أما أرميا فيحسب  بالنظام الفلسطينى العادى فيقول فى   السنة الرابعة من حكم يهوياقيم بن يوشيا ملك  يهوذا، أى السنة الأولى لحكم   نبوخذ نصر. وبهذا يزول غموض النقد المزعوم أو الاختلاف  الظاهرى بين   النصوص.*
*2-   جاء فى دانيال (1:1) أيضا "نبوخذ نصر" ويزعم النقاد أن كاتب سفر  دانيال   لا يعرف حتى أن يتهجى اسم ملك بابل، ويقولون أن الهجاء الصحيح هو "نبوخذ    راصر"، فقد أستخدم الكاتب حرف "نون  N" بدلاً من حرف "راء  R".   ولكن دانيال كتب هجاء الاسم كما كتبه كُتاب  الوحى الآخرين فى أسفار   الملوك وأخبار الأيام وعزرا، وكما كتب هجائه أرميا النبى  نصف الوقت. وهذا   راجع، فى الأصل، لأن عملية نقل الاسم فى اللغة المسمارية  (الأسفينية) إلى   العبرية والآرامية لم تكن تتم بدقة فى كل الأحوال، وعلى سبيل  المثال  قارن  هجاء الملك الآشورى تغلت فلا سر، وتغلت فلناسر فى (2مل 29:15؛ 1أخ   26:5؛  2أخ 20:28)، وقارن أيضا هجاء اسم نبوخذ نصر فى الإغريقية "Nabochodnosor". وعلى أية حال فتغيير حرف "راء R" إلى "نون  N"   عند نقل الاسم من لغة إلى أخرى شئ عادي، خاصة فى  اللغات السامية كما فى   "بن هدد" و"بار هدد". أما اسم نبوخذ نصر حرفياً فهو "نبو   كادورى  اسور"،  (97)Nabu –  Kudurri" ومعناه "أيها الإله نبو احرس الحدود" أو "يا نبو  احرس الخلافة".*
*3-   وفى دانيال (1:1) أيضا يدعو نبوخذ نصر ملك قبل أن يموت والده، الملك    الفعلى، "نبوبلاسر". وهذا ما ذكره أرميا النبى أيضا، فقد كان نبوخذ نصر   حاكم شريك  مع والده. وهذا يفسر لنا "الثلاث سنوات" التى كان يتدرب خلالها   دانيال ورفاقه  الفتية الثلاثة على حكمه الكلدانيين، و"العام الثانى" الذى   فيه وقف دانيال النبى  أمام الملك نبوخذ نصر كخريج لهذه المدرسة. فقد حكم   نبوخذ نصر كحاكم شريك لوالده ملك  بابل لمدة سنتين على الأقل. وبالتالى   كانت السنة التى حكم فيها نبوخذ نصر (دا 1:2)  وحده بعد موت والده، كانت هى   السنة الرابعة، على الأقل من ابتداء حكمه مع  والده.*
*ويقول الكاهن والمؤرخ البابلى القديم بيروسوس Berousus؛ أنه عندما كان نبوبلاسر قد تقدم فى العمر وعاجز  عن القيادة أعطى قيادة الجيوش لأبنه نبوخذ نصر(89)".*
*4 –   جاء فى دانيال (3:1) اسم "أشفنز" كرئيس للخصيان،  ويزعم النقاد أنه لم  يرد  اسم كهذا فى سجلات بابل القديمة. ولكن بعد سنوات قليلة من  هذا  الادعاء  وجد أحد علماء الآشوريات(99)،  هذا الاسم على لوح طينى (لبنة) قانونية وجدت فى خرائب بابل وهى محفوظة الآن فى  المتحف البريطانى(100).*
*5-   جاء فى دانيال (2:2) قوله "فأمر الملك بأن يستدعى المجوس والسحرة    والعرافون والكلدانيون ليخبروا الملك بأحلامه". ويتصور النقاد أنه يوجد فى   هذه  الآية مفارقة تاريخية بإشارته أي "الكلدانيون" على اعتبارهم طبقة من   رجال، علماء،  الفلك والسحرة. ويقولون أن كلمة "كلدانيون" فى عصر نبوخذ  نصر  كانت تشير إلى شعب  وأمة "كالديا Chaldea" (بابل) ولم تكن تشير إلى طبقة من علماء الفلك  حتى بعد سقوط بابل بزمن طويل*
*أولاً   : دانيال النبى لا يتكلم عن الكلدانيين كجماعة من علماء الفلك  فقط، بل   تكلم عنهم أيضا كشعب بقوله "فيعلموهم كتابة الكلدانيين ولسانهم(101)"،  "فى تلك الليلة قتل بيلشاصر ملك الكلدانيين(102)"،  "داريوس بن احشويرش من نسل الماديين(103)".*
*ثانياً : وفى نفس الوقت يتكلم أيضا عن جماعة منهم يعملون بالفلك، وهذا  أمر طبيعى، وهكذا أشار إليهم أيضا المؤرخ اليونانى هيرودتس Herodotus(104)   (450ق.م.) فى كتاباته عن حروب فارس. وقد برهن علم الآثار والمكتشفات    الأثرية على صحة ما سجله دانيال النبى بالروح القدس وأكد على أن كلمة   "الكلدانيين"  كانت تستخدم فى أيام دانيال النبى لتصف جماعة كهنوتية كانت   تخدم الإله "بل  Bel"، وكانوا يشكلون صفوة المجتمع(105).*
*6-   جاء فى دانيال (2:9) "أنا دانيال فهمت من الكتب" أى الأسفار المقدسة،    ويزعم النقاد أن عبارة "الكتب" أو "الأسفار" جاءت معرفة فى اللغة العبرية،   وهذا  يعنى أن دانيال النبى كان يتحدث عن قانون كامل لأسفار العهد القديم،   فى حين أنهم  يزعمون أن القانون لم يتم إلا فى القرن الثانى ق.م. وما يدعه النقاد هذا مبنى  على أفكار القرون الثلاثة الماضية وقد أثبتت الدراسات العلمية والأبحاث بطلان هذه  المزاعم :*
*أولاً :   لم يكتب الأنبياء أسفارهم لكى يخفوها حتى يأتى من يضعها فى القانون كما    توهم النقاد، وإنما كان الشعب يحفظ كل ما جاء فى أسفار الأنبياء قبل أن   تكتب، لأن  ما بها من إعلانات، أعلنت على الشعب أولاً ثم دونت فى أسفار   بالروح القدس بعد  ذلك.*
*ثانياً :   كانت هذه الأسفار تجمع فى الهيكل ومع الأفراد وخاصة الأنبياء وعلماء    الدين، وبالطبع فإن كل ما سبق فكتب قبل دانيال، كان معه نسخاً عديدة فى   المجامع  التى أنشئت فى السبى للعبادة اليهودية وكبديل مؤقت للهيكل(106).**
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*7- جاء فى دانيال (1:2) أن دانيال النبى وقف أمام نبوخذ نصر فى السنة  الثانية لملكه، وفى حين أن مدة تدريب دانيال والفتية كانت ثلاث سنوات (دا 5:1).  ولإيضاح ذلك يجب أن نضع النقاط التالية فى الاعتبار.*
*أن سنة تجليس الملك فى بابل لم تكن تحسب وكانت السنة الثانية للتجليس  تعد هى السنة الأولى للحكم.*
* يقول المؤرخ البابلى بيروسوس Berosus أن نبوخذ نصر قام بحملته على سوريا قبل أن يصبح  ملكاً.*
*ومن ثم فقد كان تدريب هؤلاء الفتية قد بدأ قبل موت نبوبلاسر وعندما كان  نبوخذ نصر حاكماً شريكاً لوالده.*
*والخلاصة أن السنة الثانية لنبوخذ نصر، وهى السنة الثالثة بالفعل، بإضافة سنة  تجليسه، عندما قاربت نهايتها، كان الفتية أيضا فى نهاية ثلاث سنوات من  تدريبهم.*
*8- جاء فى دانيال (51:1) أن دانيال النبى عاش حتى السنة الأولى لكورش  الملك، فى حين أنه يقول أنه يقول أنه رأى رؤياه الثالثة فى السنة الثالثة لكورش  (1:10) ويجب أن نوضح أن الآية لم تقل "عاش" بل "كان"، "وكان دانيال إلى السنة  الأولى لكورش الملك". وهذا يعنى أنه "كان" فى الحكم إلى السنة الأولى لكورش، أما  حياته فقد استمرت بعد ذلك، ورأى رؤياه الثالثة بعد ذلك، وفى السنة الثالثة لكورش،  وهو هنا يسجل التاريخ المعمول به لا حياته هو.*
*9- جاء فى دانيال (28:6) "فنجح دانيال هذا فى ملك داريوس وفى ملك كورش  الفارسى"، وهذا لا يعنى فى حكمين متعاقبين، فقد كشفت الآثار، وبرهنت على صحة ما  دونه دانيال أيضا فى سفره أن داريوس حكم فى نفس الوقت مع كورش كحاكم شريك، كم كان  نبوخذ نصر مع والده، فقد كان داريوس نائباً عن كورش فى حكم بابل.*
*10- يحدثنا السفر بالتفصيل فى الإصحاح السادس عن داريوس المادى الذى أخذ  المملكة، بابل، بعد الاستيلاء عليها، ويحدد عمره ب 62 سنة (31:5)، كما حدد اسم أبيه  "احشويرش" (1:9) وجنسيته "مادى". ويزعم النقاد أن الكاتب المتأخر لدانيال تصور أو  ظن خطأ أنه كانت هناك مملكة ميدية، سابقة لبابل، ومستقلة حكمها داريوس المادى عقب  سقوط بابل وقبل استيلاء كورش ملك فارس عليها. وهذا الزعم باطل من أساسه  للأسباب التالية :*
*يقول السفر أن "داريوس بن احشويرش من نسل الماديين الذى مُلك على مملكة  الكلدانيين" (1:9) و"ملك" هنا تعنى "جعل ملكاً" "was made  ruler"، ويقول السفر أيضا أن المملكة لم تعط لمادى  وحدها بل "لمادى وفارس" (28:5) وكان الملك يحكم بحسب شريعة واحدة، مشتركة، هى شريعة  مادى وفارس التى لا تنسخ" (8:6،15) والتى لم يكن فى مقدور داريوس أن يغيرها أو  يناقضها، أى أن دانيال النبى يتحدث عن إمبراطورية واحدة متحدة، هى إمبراطورية مادى  وفارس، ولا يتحدث عن إمبراطوريتين متعاقبتين. كما أنه لم يكن فى إمكانه تعديل أو  تغيير أو مقاومة شريعة أو مقاومة شريعة "مادى وفارس"، شريعة المملكة المتحدة. كما  أنه جعل "ملكاً" على مملكة الكدانيين، أى بابل، أى أنه كأنه حاكماً شريكاً ونائباً  عن الملك الكورش.*
*وقد كشفت الأثار عن الألواح المسمارية الأسفينية، التى كشفت ونشرت فى  هذا القرن العشرين، وقد جاء فيها تفصيلات استيلاء كورش على بابل وفتحها، والتى تقول  أن كورش عين حاكم على بابل فور فتحها يدعى جوباروا (Gubaru). ويرى العلماء أن داريوس المادى الذى حكم تحت  سيادة كورش الفارمى هو اسم آخر لجوباروا الذى ذكرته الألواح المسمارية ورددت اسمه  على مدى أربعة عشر عاماً كحاكم لبابل وما وراء النهر أي؛ بابل وسوريا وفينيقية  وفلسطين، وكان أسمه يبعث الرعب فى قلوب المجرمين.*
*أما إعطاؤه لقب ملك، فقد كان ذلك معتاد، كما أعطى لنبوخذ نصر قبل أن  يموت والده نبوبلاسر، وكما أعطى لبيلشاصر الذى كان حاكماً شريكاً مع والده  نبونيدس(107).*
*وهكذا برهنت الدراسات الأثرية والكتابية والتاريخية صحة كل حرف وكل كلمة  فى سفر دانيال، كما برهنت على حقيقة شخصية دانيال النبى البار والحكيم والرائى،  الذى ساواه الله بنوح وأيوب فى الرب والخلاص وباهى به ملك صور الوثنى فى الحكمة.  وبرهن الله بروحه القدوس أنه عندما صمت المفسرون الاهوتيون الليبراليين عن الحق  وكرروا لغوا النقاد العقلانيين الماديين الذى ثبت بطلانه، "صرخت الأحجار" كقوله  الإلهى "إن سكت هؤلاء فالحجارة تصرخ(108)".*

*
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

(1) عب 3:1 أنظر الفصل الأول
(2) دا 30:5
(3) دا 23:4
(4) أر 9:25-13
(5) تك 3:12
(6) تث 15:18
(7) مز 24:89،29-37
(8) أش 14:7؛ 6:9
(9) ملا 1:3
(10) 2بط 21:1
(11) تث 21:18
(12) يو 29:14
(13) أع 5:9
(14) متى 15:24
(15) 2تس 3:2-5
(17)Ant. X, 11,1
(18)W. A. Criswell Vol. 1 P. 19-20
(19)R. K. Harrison Int. to the OT P. 1110
(20)J. Comm. On Dan. PP. 15-16 See Wolv. PP. 17-17
(21)Harrison P. 1111
(22)Ibid
(23)Lang’s Comm. Vol. 13 P. 20
(24) باروخ سبينوزا فيلسوف هولندى. كان من أكبر القائلين ب "وحدة الوجود" ق. المورد سنة 86
(25) "رسالة فى اللاهوت والسياسة" ترجمة د. حسن حنفى ص 316
(26)Lange’s P. 20
(27)Ibid
(28) أنظر كتاب "الآيات البينات، تفسير سفر دانيال" اسحق خليل ص 10
(29)Harrison P. 1111
(31)W. A. Criswell P. 20
(32) متى 24:24
(33) لو 40:19
(35)Thomas S. Kepler, Dreams of the Future PP. 32-33. See Wolv. P. 18
(36)See Wolv. P. 19
(37) 1مك 27:9
(38) 1مك 46:4
(39) 1مك 41:14
(40)Ag. Apion 1:8
(41) 1مك 61:2
(42) 1مك 59:1
(43)See oT Apocrypha, ANF Vol. 8 and N. Eng. Bible.
(44) 1أخ 1:3
(45) عز 2:8؛ نح 6:10
(46) دا 3:1
(47) حز 14:14،20
(48) حز 3:28
(*) يع 11:5؛ عب 7:11
(49) أى 8:1
(50) عب 7:11
(51) تك 12:6؛ 1:7؛ 15:8
(52) عا 7:3
(53) مز 14:25
(54) راجع الفصل السابق
(55) "التوراة كيف كتبت وكيف وصلت إلينا" للمؤلف ص 98،99
(56) لو 44:42
(57) متى 15:24
(58) التوارة كيف كتبت ص 99
(59) 2صم 1:23،2
(60) مز 3:89،4،29،35-37؛ أش 6:9
(61) أع 30:2،31
(62)Lange’s Comm. P.
(63) أش 21:41-23
(64) أش 7:44
(65) أش 21:45
(66) 1تس 20:5،21
(67) أش 28:44؛ 1:45
(68) حز 4:26-14
(69) لمزيد من التفصيل أقرأ الكتب التالية : "صوت فى الأنقاض" ارل البر رويل؛ "برهان يتطلب قرار" جوش ماكدويل، وأقرأ أيضا بقية كتب جوش ماكدويل بالإنجليزية؛ "Ency. Of Prophicy"
(70) يو 29:14
(71) لو 41:19-44
(72) متى 14:24
(*) أنظر مت 24؛ مر 13؛ لو 21
(73) متى 24،25
(74) تك 13:15-16
(75) تك 5:3
(76) تك 3:12؛ 18:18؛ 18:22؛ 4:26
(77) مز 89
(78) أش 14:7
(79) أش 6:9،7
(80) أش 53
(81) دا 24:9-27
(82) ملا 5:4؛ لو 17:1؛ متى 14:11؛ مر 12:9
(83) يو 11:14
(84) يو 37:10،38
(85) يو 36:5
(86) 1يو 1:1-4
(87)Robert Dick Wilson Book of Daniel ISBE 2:785 & Wolv. P. 22
أنظر أيضا دائرة المعارف الكتابية ج 390:3
(88)Harrison Int. OT. P. 1124
(89)Ibid P. 1125 & 1126
(91)Ibid 1126
(92)W. A. Criswell Dan. Vol. 1 P. 31
(93) وهذا ما يحدث اليوم أيضا إذ تسمى الآلات الموسيقية وكل المخترعات الحديثة فى كل العالم باسمائها التى أطلقت عليها فى البلاد التى اخترعتها وأنتجتها، مثل بيانو، وفيولا، وأورج، وفيديو، تليفزيون، راديو، سينما، تليفون … الخ.
(94) دائرة المعارف الكتابية ج 390:3 See Int. St. Bib. Enc. Vol. 1P. 864-865
(95) المدخل إلى العهد القديم للقس صموئيل يوسف ص 476
(97)W. A. Criswell Vol. 1 P.
(89)Ibid
(99) عالم الآشوريات هو الذى يدرس تاريخ الآشوريين ولغاتهم.
(100)W. A. Criswell Vol. 1 P.
(101) دا 3:1
(102) دا 30:5
(103) دا 1:9
(104)Herodouts B. 5:75-82
(105)A. W. Criswell Vol. 1
(106) أنظر كتاب "التوراة كيف كتبت وكيف وصلت إلينا" للمؤلف ص 47-53
(107)CF. The Pulpit Comm. Vol. 13. P. 44 & Harrison P. 1122.
أنظر "دائرة المعارف الكتابية ج 383:3
(108) لو 40:19


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*الفصل الخامس*

*إعجاز الوحىوالنبوة فى السفر*


*برهنا فى الفصلين السابقين صحة السفر ومصداقيته وقانونيته، وذلك بالدليل  العلمى؛ الكتابى والتاريخى والأثرى واللغوى، بحسب أحدث ما توصل إليه العلماء  المتخصصون فى هذه المجالات، وفوق ذلك كله شهادة العهد الجديد بصفة عامة وشهادة  السيد المسيح، رب المجد، بصفة خاصة، والتى هى الشهادة الحاسمة والفاصلة، فهو الذى  شهد لكل سفر دانيال النبى باستخدامه صوره النبوية والأخروية، وخاصة لقب "ابن  الإنسان"، وشهادته لدانيال نفسه كنبى بقوله عنه "دانيال النبى" وتأكيد لحتمية إتمام  نبواته، والسيد المسيح هو الحق والذى لا يقول إلا الحق والذى لا يقول إلا الحق  وكلامه كما قال لا يزول "المساء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامى لا يزول(1)".*
*وفى هذا الفصل نبرهن بالدراسة العلمية إعجاز الوحى والنبوة من خلال أربع  قضايا اثنتان منها يرى فيها النقاد انحرافات عقيدية، والأخرتان يرى فيها النقاد  مستحيلات نبوية مزعومة. وهذه القضايا هى الملائكة، والقيامة من الأموات، ووجود  الملك بيلشاصر، ونبوات مستحيلة.*
*الملائكة :*
*يقدم سفر دانيال، مثل سفر الرؤيا، صورة تفصيلية للعالم السمائى وكائناته  السمائية الروحية، من حيث أعدداهم التى لا تحصى ولا تعد ومن حيث أسماء بعضهم وأعمال  بعضهم، صورة تكشف لنا عن عالم ما وراء الطبيعة المادية بقدراته الروحية التى تفوق  الحدود البشرية بما لا يقاس. ففى ص6 يصف لنا الكائن السمائى، الملاك، الذى أرسله  الله وسد أفواه الأسود وأنقذ دانيال من الموت(2)، وفى  ص7 يتحدث عن الألوف وعشرات الألوف من الكائنات السمائية الروحية الملائكية الواقفة  حول وأمام العرش الإلهى، عرش الدينونة، وفى ص8 يصف هؤلاء الكائنات السمائية  الملائكية بالقديسين "فسمعت قدوس واحد يتكلم(3)"،  ويتحدث فى السفر بعض هؤلاء الكائنات الذى أمروا بأن يفسروا له الرؤى(4)، ويصف  أحدهم بشبه الإنسان(5)،  ويتكلم عن أحد هؤلاء الكائنات الذين طلب من الملاك جبرائيل أن يفهمه (دانيال)  الرؤيا(6)، وفى  ص 9 يتحدث عن الملاك جبرائيل الذى حمل إليه الإعلان والنبوة من المساء(7)، وفى  ص 10-12 يتحدث عن الكائن السمائى الروحى الذى ظهر له على جانب نهر دجلة، والذى  تتقارب أوصافه مع أوصاف السيد المسيح المقام فى رؤيا يوحنا ص1(8). وفى  نفس الرؤيا نجد العديد من الكائنات السمائية الروحية والذى يتميز كل منهم عن الآخر  فى عمله؛ فأحدهم يدعى "رئيس مملكة فارس(9)"،  وآخر "رئيس اليونان(10)"،  والملاك ميخائيل، أو رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل "واحد من الرؤساء الأولين(11)"،  و"الرئيس العظيم القائم لبنى الشعب(12)"،  أى إسرائيل. والذين ظهروا بهيئة رجال لابسين كتان(13) … الخ.*
*هذه الصورة التفصيلية للعالم الروحى فيما وراء الطبيعة المادية، جعل بعض  النقاد الذين لا يؤمنون لا بالنبوة ولا بالأرواح يزعمون أن ما وصفه دانيال فى سفره  ما هو إلا انعكاس للأفكار اليهودية التى كثرت فى فترة ما بعد السبى بكثير. وقد  زعموا أن هذه الأفكار لم تكن بهذه الوضوح فى بقية أسفار العهد القديم الأخرى  والأقدم !!*
*ولكن هذه المزاعم التى يبرر بها هؤلاء النقاد والماديين عدم إيمانهم  بالعالم الأخر والأرواح يشوبها النقص فى الدراسة والفهم، كما أنها متحيزة ضد أسفار  الكتاب المقدس بدون سند أو دليل علمى قاطع للأسباب الآتية :*
*أولاً : أن كل له سفر طبيعته الخاصة من حيث مضمونه وظروف وزمن كتابته، وسفر  دانيال كتب فى الأيام الأخيرة للعهد القديم وكان من الطبيعى أن يتكلم عن الأخرويات  والعالم الروحى، مثله فى ذلك مثل سفر الرؤيا الذى هو آخر أسفار العهد الجديد، والذى  ركز على عمل المسيح فى السماء والعالم الروحى الملائكى والأخرويات.كما أن سفر  دانيال كتب فى ظل السبى البابلى وفى ظروف عانى فيها الشعب من الشتات والغربة والعيش  فى ظروف صعبة وفى ظل عبودية لا يوازيها فى تاريخهم القديم سوى العبودية فى مصر، ومن  الطبيعى فى مثل هذه الظروف أن يكشف الله عن العالم الروحى الملائكى الأفضل وقدرته  غير العادية وعمله لصالح شعبه واقتراب موعد المسيا الفادى، ابن داود الذى سيجلس على  كرسيه إلى الأدب، ليعلن عن سموه الفائق وأنه هو رب السموات والأرض وخالق الكون،  وأنه لم يهزم كما تصور الوثنين كما أنه لن يتركهم إلى الأبد.*
*ثانياً : لو نظرنا فى بقية أسفار العهد القديم لوجدنا صورة مفصلة ورائعة للعالم  السمائى الروحى، ولكن موزعة فى كل الأسفار، حسب طبيعة كل سفر، ولكنها تزيد أو تقل  بحسب نوعية الإعلان أو الرسالة التى يحملها النبى إلى الشعب فى ظروف محددة وأوقات  معينة، وعلى سبيل المثال فأسفار موسى الخمسة، التوراة، هى أسفار تشريعية فى الأساس،  ومع ذلك ففيها أكثر من رؤيا مثل رؤيا إبراهيم التى كلمه الله فيها وقطع معه فيها  ميثاقاً(14)،  ورؤيا يعقوب والتى رأى فيها "وإذا سلم منصوبة على الأرض ورأسها يمس السماء. وهوذا  ملائكة الله صاعدة ونازلة عليها(15)".  كما تكررت مثل هذه الرؤى سواء فى الأسفار التاريخية أو أسفار الأنبياء وسفر أيوب  :*
*فيذكر سفر الملوك الأول ورؤيا ميخا بن يملة التى رأى فيها "الرب جالس  على كرسيه وكل جند السماء وقوف لديه عن يمينه وعن يساره(16)".*
*وفى سفر أيوب يقول الوحى الإلهى "وكان ذات يوم أنه جاء بنو الله ليمثلوا  أمام الرب(17)"،  وأبناء الله هنا "بنى ايلوهيم" ويعن الكائنات السمائية الروحية الملائكية، كما يقول  داود النبى بالروح "الله قائم فى المجمع العظيم بين الآلهة يقضى(18)"،  أى أن الكائنات الروحية، بحسب ما يوضح الوحى تكون، فى العالم الروحى السمائى  الملائكى، مجمع عظماء تحت سلطان الله وسيادته وحكمه باعتباره القاضى الأعظم فى  المجلس السمائى، الحضرة الإلهية.*
*وفى سفر أشعياء يرى النبى طبقة سامية من الكائنات السمائية تدعى  "السرافيم" أى "الناريون" واقفين حول العرش الإلهى وهم يسبحون قائلين "قدوس قدوس  قدوس رب الجنود "يهوه صبوؤت" مجده ملء كل الأرض(19)".*
*وفى سفر حزقيال يصور لنا الوحى الإلهى الكائنات السمائية الروحية فى شكل  مخلوقات ذات رؤوس وأجنحة تكون لوحة رائعة لحملة العرش الإلهى(20).*
*فى الإصحاحات الستة الأولى من سفر زكريا يكشف لنا الوحى الإلهى عن  مجموعة من الرؤى تقترب كثيراً من رؤوى سفر دانيال.*
*وفى هذه الرؤى التى ذكرناها على سبيل المثال تقترب كثيراً من سفر دانيال  وتصور لنا بصفة خاصة عالم ما وراء الطبيعة العالم الروحى السمائى الذى ينكره النقاد  الماديين.*
*وقد ظهرت الملائكة فى العهد القديم مرات كثيرة جداً لإبراهيم واسحق  ويعقوب ويشوع وبعض القضاة، وتكررت عبارات "ملاك الرب" و"ملاك" و"ملائكة" أكثر من  مئة مرة فى العهد القديم وحده(21).*
*ثالثاً : وفى العهد الجديد تظهر الملائكة وتظهر طبيعتهم وصورتهم ودورهم وطبيعة  عملهم بدرجة أكب وأوضح وأقوى بكثير. ويبدأ العهد الجديد بالإعلانات الإلهية التى  يحملها الملائكة، فنرى الملاك جبرائيل وهو يعلن لزكريا فى الهيكل عن الحبل بيوحنا  المعمدان وميلاده(22)،  ونراه وهو يبشر العذراء بالحبل الإلهى بالمسيح وولادتها له بالروح القدس(23)،  وكما نرى ملاك الرب وهو يظهر ليوسف ليأخذ الصبى وأمه ويهرب إلى أرض مصر هرباً من  هيرودس(24).  وفى ميلاد المسيح يظهر جمهور سماوى ملائكى يبشر الرعاة بهذا الميلاد الذى انتظرته  البشرية أجيالاً، وهم يسبحون الله قائلين "المجد لله فى الأعالى وعلى الأرض السلام  وبالناس المسرة(25)".  ثم يكشف لنا الوحى الإلهى عن الملائكة التى كانت تخدم المسيح، خاصة بعد التجربة على  الجبل(26)،  وظهور الملائكة إلى جوار وأمام قبر المسيح ليعلنوا عن قيامته من الأموات(27)،  وذلك إلى جانب أحاديث المسيح عن ملائكة الأطفال(28)،  وجيوش الملائكة التى كان من الممكن أن تنقذه من الصليب لو أراد(29)’  وأحاديث الأخروية عن المجئ الثانى ومجيء جميع الملائكة القديسين معه(30).  وفى سفر أعمال الرسل يظهر عمل الملائكة فى إخراج التلاميذ من السجن(31)،  والملاك الذى طلب من فيلبس أن يبشر الخصى الحبشى(32)،  وتمتلئ الرسائل بالحديث عن الملائكة وأعمالهم(32).  أما سفر الرؤيا فيحق لنا أن نطلق عليه سفر أعمال الملائكة، لأنه يكشف لنا عن عمل  المسيح فى الكون بواسطة ملائكته خاصة فى الأمور الأخروية، وقد تكررت كلمات "ملاك"  و"ملائكة" فى العهد الجديد حوالى 170 مرة منها 70 مرة فى سفر الرؤيا وحده(34).*
*وهكذا يتبين لنا أن الملائكة أو الكائنات الروحية السمائية مذكورة فى كل  أسفار الكتاب المقدس بعهديه، ولكن الحديث عنها بصورة رؤية أخروية فى سفر دانيال فلا  العهد القديم وسفر الرؤيا فى العهد الجديد جاء هكذا بسبب طبيعة السفرين ونوع الوحى  فيهما؛ فكل منهما هو سفر رؤيا، وكل منهما يتحدث عن الأيام الأخيرة بصفة أساسية، وكل  منهما يتحدث عن أمرو إلهية سمائية، الملائكة أو الكائنات السمائية الروحية جزء  أساسى منها، وكل منهما يمثل أحد عهدى الكتاب المقدس؛ فسفر دانيال هو رؤيا العهد  القديم، وسفر الرؤيا هو رؤيا العهد الجديد.*
*2- القيامة من الأموات :*
*جاء فى دانيال (2:12) قول الوحى الإلهى "وكثيرون من الراقدون فى تراب  الأرض يستيقظون هؤلاء إلى الحياة الأبدية وهؤلاء إلى العار للإزدراء الأبدى(35)".  ولأن هذه الآية تؤكد حقيقة عقيدة القيامة من الأموات، لذا يعترض النقاد الماديين  ويقولون أن هذه العقيدة لم تكن معروفة فى القرن السادس ق.م. ويعتبرون ذلك دليل على  كتابة السفر متأخراً فى العصر المكابى!! وقد فات هؤلاء النقاد ثلاثة حقائق  على الأقل :*
* أن العهد القديم يتكلم من قبل دانيال النبى بعدة قرون عن إمكانية قيامة  الموتى من خلال بعض الأشخاص الذين أقمهم الله بواسطة الأنبياء مثل إقامة إيليا  النبى لأبن أرملة صرفة صيدا(36)،  والذى صلى أن ترجع نفس الولد إليه، ويقول الكتاب "فرجعت نفس الولد إلى جوفه فعاش"،  وكذلك إقامة إليشع النبى لابن المرأة الشونمية(37).  وما يدل على وجود الروح وبالتالى إمكانية عودتها إلى الجسد هو ظهور روح صموئيل  النبى لشاول الملك(38)،  وفوق الكل قول الله لموسى أنه "إله إبراهيم وإله اسحق وإله يعقوب" مما يدل على أن  هؤلاء البطاركة، كما قال السيد المسيح، أحياء عند الله بأرواحهم.*
* كما يؤكد حقيقة وجود الروح بعد موت الجسد وفنائه هو قول أيوب بالروح  "وبعد أن يفنى جلدى وبدون جسدى أرى الله(39)".  أما عن القيامة من الموت يقول أشعياء النبى بالروح "تحيا أمواتك تقوم الجثث.  استيقظوا ترنموا يا سكان التراب(40)"، ويقول هوشع النبى بالروح "من الهاوية أفديهم  من الموت أخلصهم. أين أبوك يا موت أين شوكتك يا هاوية(41)".  وفى رؤيا حزقيال النبى يقدم الصور التالية للقيامة من الأموات "وكانت على يد الرب  فأخرجنى … وأنزلنى فى البقعة وهى ملآنة عظاماً … فقال لى تنبأ على هذه العظام … فتنبأت كما أمرت … وإذا رعش فتقاربت العظام … وإذا بالعصب واللحم كساها وبسط الجلد عليها  … فدخل فيها الروح فحيوا وقاموا على أقدامهم جيش  عظيم جداً جداً(42)"،  وهذه النبوة وإن كان المقصود بها عودة الروح إلى شعب الله، إلا أنها تقدم لنا صورة  حية للقيامة من الأموات.*
* وفى العهد الجديد وضحت صورة القيامة من الموت بكل جلاء وتكلم عنها  الوحى كثيراً جداً ونلخص هنا هذه العقيدة لا فى العهد الجديد فقط بل فى الكتاب  المقدس ككل فى قول السيد المسيح، وهو الحق والصادق والأمين "تضلون إذ لا تعرفون  الكتب ولا قوة الله. لأنهم فى القيامة لا يزوجون ولا يتزوجون بل يكونون كملائكة  الله فى السماء. وأما من جهة القيامة من الأموات أفما قرأتم ما قيل من قبل الله  القائل أنا إله إبراهيم وإله اسحق وإله يعقوب. ليس الله إله أموات بل إله أحياء(43)".*
*وهكذا حسم السيد المسيح القضية تماماً بتلخيصه لجوهر وحقيقة القيامة من  الكتاب المقدس فى فقرة واحدة. فقد أكد وهو العالم بكل شئ، كلى العلم، حقيقة القيامة  من الأموات من الكتاب المقدس كله وبالتالى فى سفر دانيال، وما جاء فى سفر دانيال  النبى.*
*وإذاً فليصمت هؤلاء النقاد الماديين الذين ينكرون حقيقة وجود الروح  والعالم الروحى السمائى الملائكى وقيامة الأموات. هذه الحقيقة تبرهنت على جبل  التجلى عندما ظهر مع السيد المسيح موسى وإيليا؛ موسى الذى مات بالجسد قبل الميلاد  بحوالى 1500 سنة، وإيليا الذى صعد إلى السماء حياً قبل الميلاد بحوالى 800 سنة، كما  سبق أن ظهرت روح صموئيل النبى لشاول الملك حوالى سنة1030 قبل الميلاد.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*3- ما يتصوره النقاد أنه مستحيلات نبوية :*
*يتكلم  سفر دانيال فى الإصحاح الثانى والإصحاح السابع ويتنبأ عن تعاقب  أربع  إمبراطوريات على سيادة العالم، كل منها تسود فترة على العالم المتحضر ثم   تهزمها وتحل محلها أخرى إلى أن يأتى السيد المسيح ويقيم ملكوت المسيح،  المنتظر،  ملكوت الله، الذى ينتشر فى العالم كله ويحطم كل هذه  الإمبراطوريات العالمية. وهذه  الإمبراطوريات الأربع بحسب تتابع ظهورها على  مسرح التاريخ العالمى : بابل  (605-539ق.م.) ومادى وفارس (539-331ق.م.)  واليونان (331-323ق.م.) والرومان  (58ق.م.-476م). وتمتد هذه النبوة فى  إتمامها الحرفى من سنة 605ق.م. إلى سنة 33م  وسنة 70م. أما إتمامها الرمزى  فيمتد إلى المجئ الثانى للسيد المسيح والدينونة  والأبدية السعيدة.*
*ولأن  هؤلاء النقاد، فى معظمهم، لا يؤمنون بالوحى والنبوة والروح والعالم   السمائى الروحى، ما وراء الطبيعة المادية، فقد زعموا وأدعو أن الكاتب،  والذى يزعمون  أنه كتب السفر حوالى سنة 165ق.م.، قد سجل أحداثاً تاريخية  تمت بالفعل قبل وجوده ثم  دونها فى قالب رؤوى نبوى، سجلها فى كتاب على أنها  رؤى ونبوات ليشدد الذين عانوا من  إظطهادات الملك السلوقى، السورى،  انتيوخس ابيفانس. ولكن واجهتهم مشكلة وهى أن  الإمبراطورية الرومانية لم  تبرز إلى الوجود ولم تظهر على مسرح التاريخ العالمى إلا  سنة 58 ق.م.، أى  بعد التاريخ المزعوم للكاتب بأكثر من 100 سنة، وبالتالى، فالكاتب،  فى  نظرهم لم يرى الإمبراطورية الرومانية ولم يعرفها ولم يتكلم عنها ولكى  يتخلصوا من  هذه الورطة زعموا أن الكاتب أخطأ وتصور أن التتابع الذى حدث  قبله هو؛ بابل، مادى  وفارس، اليونان. ولأن مادى أو ميديا لم تكن أبداً  إمبراطورية عالمية ذات سيادة  منفردة على العالم، بل كانت متحدة مع فارس فى  إمبراطورية واحدة متحدة كانت السيادة  فيها للعنصر الفارسى، لذا أضافوا  إدعاءاً جديداً وقالوا أن الكاتب قد أخطأ وتصور أن  مادى كانت الإمبراطورية  الثانية بعد بابل وقبل فارس، أى نسبوا فشلهم للكاتب ورفضوا  حق الله  الواضح، كما يقول الكتاب "استبدلوا حق الله بالكذب(44)".*
*ولكن  الله الذى لا يترك نفسه بلا شاهد أكد جيداً أن الكاتب لم يتكلم  أبداً عن  مادى كإمبراطورية مستقلة، بل تكلم عنها كجزء من إمبراطورية متحدة هى   إمبراطورية مادى وفارس، فقد صور هذه الإمبراطورية المتحدة فى تمثال رؤيا  وحلم نبوخذ  نصر بالصدر الذى له ذراعان(45)،  وفى رؤيا دانيال الأولى بالدب الذى ارتفع على جانب واحد(46)،   إشارة إلى سيادة العنصر الفارسى. أما العنصر الحاسم والفعال فى المسألة  فهو أن  الملك داريوس الذى عينه الملك كورش كحاكم شريك ونائباً له فى حكم  بابل فقد كان يحكم  بشريعة مادى وفارس "أى شريعة المملكة المتحدة ولم يكن  فى استطاعته تبديلها أو  تغييرها أو تخطيها، والعنصر الأكثر فعالية وحسم هو  ما جاء فى رؤيا دانيال الثانية،  رؤيا الكبش والتيس، والذى توصف يفه هذه  الإمبراطورية المتحدة "بكبش … له قرنان عاليان والواحد أعلى من الآخر والأعلى  طالع أخيراً(47)"،  ويفسر الملاك رموز هذا الكبش لدانيال النبى بقوله "أما الكبش الذى رأيته ذا القرنين  فهو ملوك مادى وفارس(48)".   إذاً لم يذكر السفر أبداً ولم يشر من قريب أو من بعيد إلى مادى  كإمبراطورية مستقلة  أبداً، ولم يتكلم عنها كأحد الإمبراطوريات التى كان  لها سيادة عالمية  مطلقة.*
*مما  سبق يتضح لنا أن كل ما سبق وتنبأ به دانيال النبى تم بالحرف الواحد  على  مدى حوالى سبعة قرون بصورة مذهلة تبين إعجاز الوحى وإعجاز النبوة فى سفر   دانيال، وأن الكتاب ما هو إلا كلمة الله، كلى العلم، العالم بكل شئ، والذى  كشف بعض  أحداث التاريخ الآتية فى المستقبل لنبيه ولشعبه ولمؤمنيه، وسد  أفواه النقاد الذين  تاهوا فى الباطل وضلوا الطريق، طريق الحق، وبرغم أن  الحق ظهر لهم إلا أنهم فى  إلحادهم وماديتهم رفضوه؛ كما يقول الكتاب عن  أمثالهم "لأنهم لما عرفوا الله لم  يمجدوه أو يشكروه كإله بل حمقوا فى  أفكارهم وأظلم قلبهم الغبى. وبينما هم يزعمون  أنهم حكماء صاروا جهلاء(49)".*
*وما  يؤكد إعجاز النبوة أيضا هو ما ذكره التاريخ من جهة ميديا أو مادى،  إذ  يقول لنا أن الفرس أخضعوا الميديين سنة 550ق.م.، وصاروا منذ ذلك التاريخ  مملكة  واحدة وإمبراطورية موحدة قبل هزيمتهم لبابل بأكثر من عشر سنوات.  وبالتالى يكون  تتابع الإمبراطوريات الأربع هو الآتى؛ بابل، مادى وفارس،  اليونان، روما.*
*وقد  تصور بعض المفسرين من الليبراليين والمحافظين أيضا أن الإمبراطورية   الرابعة هى مملكة السلوقيين التى خرجت من أحد أقسام الإمبراطورية اليونانية   الرابعة. وهذا غير صحيح لسببين :*
*أولاً :  لأن المسيح كان لابد أن يأتى فى أيام الإمبراطورية الرابعة، كما تقول   النبوة "وفى أيام هؤلاء الملوك" أى ملوك الإمبراطورية الرابعة "يقيم إله  السموات  مملكة لن تنقرض أبداً وملكها لا يترك لشعب آخر تسحق وتفنى كل هذه  الممالك وهى تثبت  إلى الأبد(50)".  وقد جاء المسيح فى أيام الإمبراطورية الرومانية وبعد نهاية المملكة السلوقية بحوالى  100 سنة.*
*ثانياً : لأن الوحى يقول "أما الحيوان الرابع فتكون مملكة رابعة على الأرض(51)   مخالفة لسائر الممالك فتأكل الأرض كلها وتدوسها وتسحقها" وهذا لا ينطبق  أبداً على  مملكة سوريا السلوقية التى لم تتعدى حدودها أبداً فلسطين وبعض  ما حولها. وقد تم ذلك  حرفياً فى الإمبراطورية الرومانية التى استولت على  كل بلاد حوض البحر المتوسط،  وجعلت من البحر المتوسط مجرد بحيرة رومانية،  واستمرت السيادة الرومانية حتى بعد أن  تحولت الإمبراطورية إلى المسيحية  وانقسمت إلى دول كثيرة فى أوربا الشرقية والغربية،  بل وخرج منها من قام  باكتشاف الأمريكتين وأستراليا، وسادت هذه الدول الأوربية  والأمريكية، على  كل دول العالم سواء بالاستعمار السياسى أو الاقتصادى حتى اليوم.  وبرغم  ظهور عدد من الإمبراطوريات فى التاريخ منذ أواخر القرن السادس الميلادى إلا   أن هذه الإمبراطوريات لم تستول أبداً على دول أوربا التى خرجت من  الإمبراطورية  الرومانية، بل وعادت لها السيادة فى القرون الثلاثة الماضية  على كل دول العالم سواء  المتحضر أو غير المتحضر. ألا يدل ذلك على إعجاز  النبوة فى سفر دانيال وعلى علم الله  السابق الذى أعلن بعضه لأنبيائه فى  ثوب النبوة، وعلى أن سفر دانيال هو كلام الله؟  والإجابة، نعم، فقد برهن  الوحى الإلهى على صحة ومصداقية سفر دانيال وإعجاز  نبواته.*
*4- دانيال يسجل تاريخ ما أهمله التاريخ :*
*يتكلم الإصحاح الخامس عن "بيلشاصر(52)  والذى قيل عن نبوخذ نصر أنه أبيه(53)،  وأنه كان آخر ملوك بابل الذى قتل عندما سقطت بابل فى أيدى الفرس(54).   هذا الملك لم يذكر أبداً لا فى الكتاب المقدس ولا خارجه، ويذكر التاريخ  أن آخر ملوك  بابل كان هو نبونيدس، أما بيلشاصر هذا فلا يعرف عنه أحد شئ،  ولم يذكره المؤرخ  اليونانى هيرودتس Herodotus، كما لم يذكره المؤرخ البابلى القديم بيروسوس  Berosus ولا ابيدينوس Abydenus. واختلف المفسرون القدماء حول شخصيته لأنه لم يكن  لديهم أى معلومات عنه(55).  وأنكر النقاد وجود شخص بهذا الاسم فى تاريخ بابل بالمرة ورتبوا ملوك بابل حسب  ترتيبهم التاريخى كالآتى :*
*1-                نبوخذ نصر، حكم أربعين سنة ومات سنة 562ق.م.*
*2-       أويل مردوخ(56)،  ابنه، الذى خلفه على العرش وحكم حوالى سنتين (561-560ق.م.) وأغتاله زوج شقيقته نرجل  شرامر (شراصر).*
*3-                وحكم نرجل شرامر(57)،  حوالى أربع سنوات (59-556ق.م.) ومات.*
*4-                وحكم لبوصدرخد، ابنه، حوالى تسعة شهور (556ق.م.) وكان طفلاً وعزلته  ثورة الكهنة وعينت نبونيدس ملكاً.*
*5-                وحكم نبونيدس حوالى 17 سنة (555-530ق.م.) وأخذه الملك الفارسى كورش  أسيراً.*
*وهكذا  كانت كل الظروف ضد وجود شخصية بيلشاصر. وتصور النقاد أن هذا وحده  كاف  لإثبات أن سفر دانيال قد كتبه كاتب متأخر فى العصر المكابى حوالى سنة  165ق.م.  وأنه سقط فى هذا الخطأ التاريخى ووقع فى هذه المفارقة التاريخية  لجهله بملوك وتاريخ  بابل فى القرن السادي قبل الميلاد.*
*ولكن  الله الذى لا يترك نفسه بلا شاهد جعل الحجارة تصرخ، بل جعل الألواح   الطينية تنطق وتصرخ وتقول أن دانيال النبى عاش فى القرن السادس ق.م. وأنه  سجل  بالروح القدس،الأحداث  التى عاشها بنفسه، وأنه كان شاهداً عياناً لعصره وخير مؤرخ له،  وأن كلمة  الله لا تسقط أبداً، فهو كلى العم، الذى يدبر الكون ويديره بعلمه السابق   وإرادته الإلهية.*
*فعندما  بدأ علماء الأثار يحفرون فى خرائب وادى ما بين النهرين اكتشفوا  عدداً  كبيراً من الألواح الطينية المسمارية، وحفريات أخرى قديمة وبدأوا فى  دراستها  وعندئذ اكتشفوا حقائق مذهلة عن شخصية بيلشاصر.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*1-                فقد وجدوا اسم بيلشاصر على أحد هذه الألواح فبينت على أن مثل هذا الرجل  قد وُجد بالفعل فى بابل.*
*2-                وفى لوح آخر وجدوا اسم كل من نبونيدس وبيلشاصر بطريقة تدل على أنه كانت  هناك صلة بين هذين الرجلين.*
*3-                وفى لوح ثالث وجدوا إشارة إلى بيلشاصر كابن الملك.*
*4-         وفى لوح رابع وجدوا قسم مأخوذ باسم كل من نبونيدس وبيلشاصر وكان القسم   فى  بابل يأخذ باسم الملك الحاكم، ومن ثم فقد برهن هذا اللوح الطينى على أن   بيلشاصر  كان حاكماً شريكاً مع نبونيدس.*
*5-         وكشفت السنوات الأخيرة عن فيضان الاكتشافات التى برهنت على أن بيلشاصر    كان ابناً لنبونيدس وأنه كان حاكماً شريكاً معه، وأن اسم بيلشاصر فى   المسمارية،  الأسفينية، هو "بيل  شارا  اتسر Bel –  Sharra Utsur ومعناه "بيل يحمى الملك(58)"،  أو ليحمى الإله بيل الملك.*
*وقد   كشفت لنا الآثار عن كل ظروف بيلشاصر كشخص حقيقى وأحد الشخصيات  التاريخية   القيادية فى عصره. فقد ولد سنة 575ق.م. وكان الابن الأكبر لنبونيدس،    وعندما كان فى الرابعة عشر من عمره مات نبوخذ نصر، وعندما كان فى العشرين   من عمره  صعد أبوه نبونيدس إلى العرش، وكان له منزلاً خاصاً به فى بابل.   وعندما كان فى  السادسة والعشرين من عمره مات جده لأبيه فى عمر 104سنة … الخ.*
*أما   لماذا تُرك بيلشاصر ملكاً فى بابل؟ فذلك يرجع لشخصية والده نبونيدس  الذى   كان رجلاً له اهتمامات دينية وثقافية وأثرية، كما كان عالماً للآثار،  فكان   يبحث فى نقوش الملوك القدماء وأساسات وأحجار الزاوية للمبانى  العامة،  ويبحث عن  الوثائق التى تكشف الماضى. وكانت اهتماماته الدينية  قوية جداً،  وكانت ابنته مكرسة  لإله القمر ويبدو أن أمه كانت كاهنة معبد  "سين  Sin"   إله القمر. وهذا ما أبعده عن أمرو الحكم، ومن  الواضح لنا، مما كشفه علم   الآشوريات، أنه قضى معظم أيام حكمه ليس فى بابل ولكن فى  تيماء فى العربية   الجنوبية، ومن ثم فقد ترك ابنه بيلشاصر لحكم بابل، إذ يخبرنا أحد  النقوش   التى اكتشفت أنه قبل أن يرحل نبونيدس إلى تيما وثق فى ابنه بيلشاصر ليحكم    المملكة وهكذا كان بيلشاصر ملكاً فى بابل بنفس الطريقة التى كان بها  نبوخذ  نصر مع  والده نبوبلاسر.*
*هذه الحقائق قدمها لنا رايموند دورتى Raymond P.  Dougherty   أستاذ علم الآشوريات الراحل فى جامعة ييل. فى  شرحه الإشارة الغريبة التى   جاءت فى سفر دانيال والتى تقول "فإن استطعت أن تقرأ  الكتابة وتعرفنى   بتفسيرها … تتسلط ثالثاً فى المملكة(59)"،  حينئذ أمر بيلشاصر أن … ينادوا عليه أنه يكون متسلطاً ثالثاً فى  المملكة(60)".  فالمفروض كما كانت عادة الملوك وكما حدث ليوسف(61)    عندما فسر حلم فرعون، أن يتسلط "ثانياً" وليس "ثالثاً". ولكن بيلشاصر لم   يكن فى  إمكانه أبداً أن يسلط دانيال "ثانياً" فى المملكة بل "ثالثاً"  لأنه  هو نفسه،  بيلشاصر، كان "الثانى" فى المملكة بعد والده نبونيدس. وهذا  ما  يدل على إعجاز كلمة  الله فى سفر دانيال، وأنه شاهداً حقيقياً لعصره،  ويدل  على بطلان كل ما زعمه النقاد  فى حق كلمة الله فى سفر دانيال النبى.*
*وقد   كشف علماء الآثار عن لوحة حولية لكورش الملك يصف فيها سقوط بابل.  تقول   هذه اللوحة أن جيوش كورش أسرت نبونيدس قبل سقوط بابل بحوالى أربعة شهور.   وهذا  جعل من بيلشاصر الملك الحقيقى لبابل فى عيون الشعب، وتقول اللوحة   أيضاً أن بابل  أخذت بسهولة وهذا يتفق مع قول دانيال النبى "فى تلك الليلة   قتل بيلشاصر ملك  الكلدانيين فأخذ المملكة داريوس المادى(62)"،  وتقول اللوحة أيضا أنه عندما سقطت بابل "مات ابن الملك" وهذا يؤكد كل ما سجله  دانيال النبى بالحرف الواحد(63).*
*هذه   النتائج المذهلة التى كشفت عنها الألواح والنقوش المعاصرة لدانيال  النبى   برهنت على صحة وعظمة وإعجاز الوحى فى سفر دانيال، وأن الله يحفظ كلمته   كقوله  "أنا ساهر على كلمتى لأجريها(64)"    ولم ولن تسقط أبداً فقد سقط اسم بيلشاصر من التاريخ تماماً ولم يذكره   أحد، هيرودوتس  الذى زار بابل سنة 460 ق.م. وكتب عن أمجادها وذكر ملوكها   وملكاتها، كما لم يذكره  غيره من المؤرخين، ولكنه لم يسقط أبداً عندما سجل   فى كلمة الله. ويتبقى الاعتراض  الأخير الذى ما يزال بعض النقاد يتمسكون  به  وهو قوله عن نبوخذ نصر أن "أبيه"  "والملك نبوخذ نصر أبوك(65)"،    يقول علماء اللغة أن كلمة "آب" فى الكلدانية كانت لها معانى كثيرة وهنا   تعنى  "الجد"، أى أن الملكة، كما دون دانيال النبى، أشارت إلى الجد الأعظم   على أنه الأب،  تماماً مثلما يقول الآشوريون عن "ياهو" أنه ابن عمرى، أو   كما يقال مثلاً عن "ابيام  بن رحبعام" ملك يهوذا أنه لم يكن قلبه كاملاً  مع  الرب كقلب داود أبيه"(1مل 3:15)، مع أن داود لم يكن أباه بل كان جداً لأبيه(66)".    "ويرى أحد علماء الكتاب النبوية هنا نتيجة تزاوج بين أسرو بيلشاصر وأسرة   نبوخذ نصر  أى أن تسلسل أنساب وليس أباه مباشرة كما ورد فى التعبير عن  داود  ابن إبراهيم(67)"  (مت1:1).*

*
* *(1)  متى 35:24*

*(2)  دا 22:6*

*(3)  دا 13:8*

*(4)  دا 16:7؛ 15:8*

*(5)  دا 15:8*

*(6)  دا 16:8*

*(7)  دا 21:9*

*(8)  قارن دا 10 ورؤيا 1*

*(9)  دا 13:10،20*

*(10)  دا 20:10*

*(11)  دا 13:10*

*(12)  دا 1:12*

*(13)  دا 6:12*

*(14)  تك 18:15*

*(15)  تك 12:28*

*(16)  1ملوك 19:22*

*(17)  أى 6:1؛ 1:2*

*(18)  مز 1:82*

*(19)  أش 1:6-3*

*(20)  حز ص1*

*(21)    أنظر مثلاً تك 7:16،9؛ 11:22؛ حز 2:3؛ عدد 22:22؛ قض 12:6؛ 2صم 16:24؛   1مل 18:13؛  2أخ 12:21؛ أى 14:4؛ مز 7:34؛ جا 5:6؛ أش 9:63؛ زك 9:1؛ 8:12*

*(22)  لو 11:1-19*

*(23)  لو 26:1-38*

*(24)  متى 20:1،24*

*(25)  لو 13:2*

*(26)  لو 13:1*

*(27)  متى 2:28،5*

*(28)  متى 20:18*

*(29)  متى 53:26*

*(30)  متى 31:25؛ مر 27:13؛ 26:9*

*(31)  أع 19:5*

*(32)  أع 26:8*

*(32)  أع 26:8*

*(34)  أنظر مثلاً رؤ 1:1،20؛ 1:2،8،12،18؛ 2:5،11؛ 1:7،2،11؛ 11:9،11..  الخ*

*(35)  دا 2:12*

*(36)  1مل 20:17-21*

*(37)  2مل 32:4-36*

*(38)  1صم 12:28*

*(39)  أى 26:19*

*(40)  أش 19:26*

*(41)  هو 14:13*

*(42)  حز 1:37-10*

*(43)  متى 29:22-32*

*(44)  رو 25:1*

*(45)  دا 32:2*

*(46)  دا 5:7*

*(47)  دا 3:8*

*(48)  20:8*

*(49)  رو 21:1،22*

*(50)  دا 44:2*

*(51)  دا 23:7*

*(52)  دا 1:5*

*(53)  دا 11:5*

*(54)  دا 30:5،31*

*(55)CF ELLICOTT Comm. P. 605  *

*(56)  2مل 27:25*

*(57)  أر 3:39،13 (نرجل شراصر).*

*(58)W. A. Criswell P. 48-40  *

*(59)  دا 7:5 *

*(60)  دا 29:5*

*(61)  تك 43:41*

*(62)  دا 30:5،31*

*(63)W. A. Criswell Vol., 1. P. 40-42  *

*(64)  أر 12:1*

*(65)  دا 11:5*

*(66)  دائرة المعارف الكتابية ج 314:2*

*(67)  المدخل إلى العهد القديم ق، صموئيل يوسف ص 478*


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*الفصل السادس*

*التمثال العظيم المجسملتتابع الأمم*

*(ص2)*


*يبدأ الإصحاح الثانى بقول دانيال النبى بالروح "وفى السنة الثانية من  ملك نبوخذ نصر حلم نبوخذ نصر أحلاماً فانزعجت روحه وطار عنه نومه(1)". وقد  سبق الله وأعلن لأرميا النبى عما سيفعله هذا الملك، كعصا تأديب فى يد الله، ببنى  إسرائيل(2). وفى  هذا الإصحاح استخدمه الله كأداة للإعلان عن نبؤه من أهم نبؤات الكتاب المقدس والتى  فيها جسم الله التاريخ البشرى وتتابع الإمبراطوريات العالمية السابقة لملكوت  المسيح، وفيها أزاح الله الستار عن ملكوت المسيح القادم وانتشاره فى الأرض كلها من  المجئ الأول للسيد المسيح فى صورة الحجر الصغير إلى مجيئه الثانى فى مجد وبهاء. ومن  ثم يعتبرها المفسرون وعلماء اللاهوت "مفتاح لكل نبؤات دانيال النبى التالية" والتى  يظهر فيها بوضوح تدبير الله وعلمه السابق وسيادته للكون كالمدبر والمحرك والمدير.  كما تُعتبر أيضاً مفتاحاً لكثير من نبوات الكتاب المقدس ككل، ويرى فيها أحد  المفسرين "ألف باء النبوة"(3).*
*ونظراً لأهمية هذه الرؤيا فقد أُعلنت فى حلم للملك الأممى وكُشف فى رؤيا  لحكيم ومفسر أحلام ونبى بار هو دانيال، أعلنت لملك كممثل الأمم، وللنبى كممثل الله،  وممثل شعب الله الذى أرتبط فى القديم بكل النبوات، كرمز للمسيح والإناء الحامل له،  والموصوف فى سفر الرؤيا بالمرأة "المتسربلة بالشمس والقمر تحت رجليها وعلى رأسها  إكليل من أثنى عشر كوكباً وهى حبلى تصرخ متمخضة ومتوجة لتلد… فولدت أبناً ذكراً عتيداً أن يرعى جميع الأمم  بعصا من حديد"(4).  وبالرغم من أن الأمم اشتركت فى إعلانها، إلا أن الله لم يكشف عنها وعن مغزاها إلا  لنبيه فقط، وحفظها بالروح القدس مدونة فى كتابه المقدس، كما يقول الوحى الإلهى "سر  الرب لخائفيه"(5).*
*"السيد الرب لا يصنع أمراً إلا وهو يعلن سر لعبيده الأنبياء"(6).*
*وقد أُعلنت الرؤيا لنبوخذ نصر فى حلم، وكانت الأحلام هى إحدى طرق الله  ووسائله للإعلان عن إرادته "إن كان منكم نبى للرب فبالرؤيا استعلن له فى الحلم  أكمله"(7). فقد  سبق الله أن كشف فى حلم ليعقوب عن مستقبل أيامه(8)، وفى  حلم أيضاً كشف لفرعون من خلال يوسف العفيف عن سبع سنوات شبع تليها سبع سنوات جوع  قادمة على مصر(9)، وفى  حلم كلم الله سليمان الحكيم(10)،  وفى حلم كلم الله أبيمالك…(11).الخ. وهكذا فى حلم أيضاً كلم الله، أو بالأحرى،  أعلن عن إرادته من خلال، نبوخذ نصر.*
*هذا الحلم الذى يعلن عن إرادة الله كان رهيباً على نبوخذ نصر ومن هوله  طار منه وانزعجت روحه فاستدعى "المجوس والسحرة والعرافون والكلدانيون" ليخبره  بحلمه. ولم يطلب الملك التفسير بعد أن يروى ما رآه فى حلمه، كما هى العادة، بل طلب  منهم أن ينبئوه بالحلم ذاته قبل تفسيره "تنبؤنى بالحلم وبتفسيره"، "بينوا إلى الحلم  وتعبيره". ولا يبدو أن الملك قد نسى الحلم، بل أراد أن يتأكد من صدق التفسير نظراً  لإحساسه بأهمية هذا الحلم، ولكى يتأكد من صدق التفسير طلب من المفسرين أن ينبؤه  بالحلم أولاً "فأخبرونى بالحلم فأعلم أنكم تبينون لى تفسيره". وكان من الواضح أن  الدافع لطلبه هذا هو دافع علوى لأن هذا الطلب لا يقدر عليه بشر كما قال الكلدانيون  "ليس على الأرض إنسان يستطيع أن يبين أمر الملك … وليس آخر يبينه قدام الملك غير الآلهة الذين ليست  سكناهم مع البشر". وقد صدقوا فيما قالوا بالرغم من فكرهم الوثنى وإيمانهم بتعدد  الآلهة. ومن ثم فقد كشف الله مغزى الحلم فى رؤيا أخرى لنبيه دانيال.*
*أمر الملك بإبادة كل حكماء بابل ولما علم دانيال النبى ورفاقه الثلاثة  بالأمر، طلب دانيال من الملك "أن يعطيه وقتاً فيبين التعبير" وصلى مع الفتية  الثلاثة، ويقول الكتاب "حينئذ كشف لدانيال السر فى رؤيا الليل. فبارك دانيال إله  السموات" وسبح الله ومجده. كشف الله لدانيال النبى الحلم وتفسيره، رأى نفس ما رآه  نبوخذ نصر فى رؤيا خاصة به هو كنبى الله، وكشف له الله عن تفسيره، كما حدث فى الرؤى  التى رآها فيما بعد. ولما دخل على نبوخذ نصر معلناً أنه جاء ليبين للملك التعبير،  دهش نبوخذ نصر وقال متسائلاً هل تستطيع أنت أن تعرفنى بالحلم الذى رأيت وبتعبيره؟"،  فأكد له دانيال أن ما طلبه الملك "لا يقدر الحكماء ولا السحرة ولا المجوس ولا  المنجمون أن يبينوه للملك. ولكن يوجد إله فى السموات كاشف الأسرار وقد عرف الملك ما  يكون فى الأيام الأخيرة" وعبارة "الأيام الأخيرة" تشير كثيراً فى العهد القديم إلى  أيام ملكوت المسيح.*
*الحلم وتعبيره*​ *رأى نبوخذ نصر تمثال عظيم بهى ومنظره هائل مصنوع من أربعة معادن أساسية  هى الذهب والفضة والنحاس والحديد "رأس هذا التمثال من ذهب جيد. صدره وذراعاه من  فضة. بطنه وفخذاه من نحاس. ساقاه من حديد. قدماه بعضهما من حديد والبعض من خزف". ثم  وفجأة "قطع حجر بغير يدين فضرب التمثال على قدميه اللتين من حديد وخزف فسحقهما.  فانسحق حينئذ الحديد والخزف والنحاس والفضة والذهب معاً وصارت كعاصفة البيدر فى  الصيف فحملتها الريح فلم يوجد لها مكان. أم الحجر الذى ضرب التمثال فصار جبلاً  كبيراً وملأ الأرض كلها".*
*وقد أوضح الله لدانيال النبى ثم لنبوخذ نصر أنه قد رمز فى هذا الحلم  وهذه الرؤيا بالمعادن الأربعة لأربع ممالك، إمبراطوريات، ستقوم على الأرض بالتتابع  إلى أن يأتى فى أيام الأخيرة ملكوت المسيح. وقد رمز إلى كل إمبراطورية بمعدن خاص  يبين جوهرها ويخلع عليها بعض الصفات التى ستكون السمة المعروفة بها.*
*1- الإمبراطورية الأولى "الرأس من ذهب"، (بابل 626-539ق.م.)  :*
*قال دانيال فى تفسيره لنبوخذ نصر "أنت أيها الملك ملك ملوك لآن إله  السموات أعطاك مملكة واقتدارا وسلطاناً وفخراً. وحيثما يسكن بنو البشر ووحوش البر  وطيور السماء دفعها ليدك وسلطك عليها جميعاً. فأنت الرأس من ذهب".*
*‌أ-        وكانت عبارة "ملك ملوك" هى لقب مستخدم لكثير من حكام الشرق فقد كشفت  النقوش المسمارية، الأسفينية، أنه كان لقباً عاماً "بين الفرس(12)  وبين أثيوبى ابيسنيا Abyssinia الحديثة وبين البابليين(13)"،  ويلقب نبوخذ نصر فى سفر حزقيال أيضا بلقب "ملك الملوك(14)".  وقد امتد سلطانه على كل العالم المتحضر فى زمانه وخاصة الأمم التاريخية مثل مصر  وفلسطين وآسيا الصغرى. وبهذا المعنى صارت بابل مملكة عالمية، وكانت النموذج الأول  والبداية كممثلة لكل القوى العالمية التالية لها.*
*‌ب-       وكما يقول دانيال النبى بالروح أن الله "يغير الأوقات والأزمنة يعزل  ملوكاً وينصب ملوكاً"، وكما يقول موسى النبى أيضا بالروح "حين أقسم العلى للأمم حين  فرق بنى آدم نصب تخوماً لشعوب..(*)"،  يؤكد الوحى أيضا أن الله بحسب إرادته الإلهية وتدبيره الأزلى وعلمه السابق هو الذى  أعطى نبوخذ نصر هذا السلطان.*
*‌ج-       وقد وصف نبوخذ نصر فى هذا الحلم وهذه الرؤيا ب "الرأس من ذهب"، فهو الذى  جعل من بابل إمبراطورية عالمية لها مجد وعظمة وسيادة وسلطان لذا جعله الوحى ليس  كالمؤسس لهذه الإمبراطورية فحسب بل صورة على أنه هو نفسه بابل "وبابل هى نبوخذ نصرن  فقد كان هو رمزاً لها وممثلاً لعظمتها، كقوله هو "أليست هذه بابل التى بنيتها لبيت  الملك بقوة اقتدارى ولجلال مجدى(15)"،  أو كما وصفه الوحى "أنت أيها الملك الذى كبرت وتقويت وعظمتك قد زادت وبلغت إلى عنان  السماء وسلطانك إلى أقصى الأرض(16)".  كان نبوخذ نصر ملكاً وإمبراطوراً وقائداً عسكرياً ومعمارياً وعبقرياً فذاً، وكان  سلطانه سلطاناً مباشراً وبلا حدود على كل من خضع لصولجانه(17).*
*‌د-        وقد رمز الوحى الإلهى لهذا الملك ولمملكته بالذهب الذى يرمز فى الكتاب  المقدس إلى العظمة والنقاء والرفعة والسمو(18).  كما اشتهرت المملكة أيضا بكثرة ووفرة ما كان فيها من ذهب. يقول المؤرخ اليونانى  هيرودوتس الذى زار بابل بعد نبوخذ نصر بحوالى 90 سنة (450ق.م.)؛ إنه لم يرى ذهب فى  الأرض بمثل هذه الكثرة والوفرة التى رآها فى بابل خاصة فى معابدها وهياكلها  ومذابحها وأوانيها ومعداتها، وحكى غيره من المؤرخين عما رأوه من مصنوعات الذهب  الخالص(19).*
*‌ه-                 تواريخ هامة لبابل(20)  :*
*(1)               كانت الجذور الدينية لبابل فى محاكمة برج بابل عندما بلبل الله لسانهم(21).*
*(2)               وقد بدأت المدينة فى النهوض سنة 1830 ق.م.*
*(3)               ثم صارت شهيرة على يد حمورابى (1704-1662ق.م.) وقوانينه ذات الشهرة  العالمية.*
*(4)               وقد سيطر الآشوريون على بابل من سنة 900 إلى 722ق.م.*
*(5)               وفى سنة 722ق.م.، تقريباً، ثار مردوخ بلا دان ضد الآشوريين(22).*
*(6)      وفى سنة 626 ق.م. وصل إلى الحكم رجل قوى هو نبو بلاسر والد نبوخذ نصر  وأسس السلالة التى حكمت وأزدهرت فى أيام دانيال النبى.*
*(7)      وفى سنة 605ق.م. أرسل ابنه وشريكه فى الحكم نبوخذ نصر ليدخل فى معركة مع  الجيش المصرى فى موقعة كركميش وبعدها صارت بابل سيدة العالم.*
*(8)      حكم نبوخذ نصر فى سنة 606 إلى سنة 562ق.م.، وكان كما أوضحنا، قائداً  ذكياً وعبقرياً وقوياً، وأعظم رجل فى عصره فى العالم الأممى، كان جندياً ورجل دولة  ومعمارياً، وقد تزوج بأميرة ميدية (من ميديا) تدعى أميهيا (Amyhia) وبنى لها حدائق بابل المعلقة الشهيرة والتى  اعتبرها الإغريق العجيبة السابعة فى العالم القديم.*
*(9)      وقد تعقب نبوخذ نصر الجيش المصرى حتى غرب أورشليم. وكانت زيارته الأولى  لأورشليم قصيرة فقد عاد إلى بابل سنة 605 ق.م. بسبب موت والده نبوبلاسر. وفى هذه  السنة حمل دانيال النبى مع بقية السبايا إلى بابل. ومات نبوخذ نصر سنة 562  ق.م.*
*(10)          وفى سنة 562ق.م. تولى الحكم ابن "أويل مردوخ(23)"،  وأطلق الملك يهوياكين ملك يهوذا وعامله كضيف ملكى أجنبى.*
*(11)    وفى سنة 556ق.م. وصل إلى العرش أحد نبلاء آشور ويدعى نبونيدس، وبعد فترة  قصيرة، صار نصف متقاعد ووضع ابنه بيلشاصر كحاكم شريك (ثان) لبابل. وقد حكم بيلشاصر  حتى ليلة 13 أكتوبر سنة 539ق.م. المصيرية وقتل على أيدى الفرس والماديين الذى أخذوا  المدينة فى تلك الليلة(24).*
*وكان ملوك الإمبراطورية البابلية التى أسسها نبوخذ نصر (بابل الجديدة)  هم :*
*نبوخذ نصر (605-562 ق.م.)،*
*أويل مردوخ (562-560 ق.م.)،*
*نرجيلسر (560-556 ق.م.)،*
*نبونيدس (557-539 ق.م.)، وابنه بيلشاصر.*
*2- الإمبراطورية الثانية "الصدر والذراعان من فضة"، (مادى وفارس 539-331  ق.م.) :*
*"وبعدك تقوم مملكة أخرى أصغر منك" هذه المملكة، كما أجمع التقليد  اليهودى والتقليد المسيحى هى مملكة "مادى وفارس" والوحى الإلهى فى السفر نفسه يؤكد  ذلك إذ يقول لبيلشاصر ابن نبو نيدس آخر ملوكها "قسمت مملكتك أعطيت لمادى وفارس(25)"،  وعندما وصفت فى رؤيا دانيال الثانية بكبش ذو قرنين قال له الملاك : "أما الكبش الذى  رأيته ذا القرنين فهو ملوك مادى وفارس(26)".  وهذا ما جاء بتفسير كل من القديس جيروم(27)  والقديس هيبوليتوس(28) وما  قاله المؤرخ والكاهن اليهودى يوسيفوس(29).*
*ويصفها البعض بالمملكة الفارسية نظراً لسيادة الفرس، كما جاء فى سفر  الأخبار "إلى أن ملكت مملكة فارس(30)"،  وكما يقول القديس هيبوليتوس(31)  أيضا.*
*‌أ-        وقد رمز لهذه المملكة بالفضة التى تشير فى الكتاب المقدس إلى الغنى  والطلب المتواصل للمال "فمن يحب الفضة لا يشبع(32)"،  كما باع يهوذا المسيح بالفضة(33).  وكانت كلمة "فضة" فى كل اللغات السامية هى نفس كلمة "مال"، وكانت هذه الإمبراطورية  محبة للمال جداً وقد طورت نظاماً واسعاً للضرائب والتى كانت تدفع بالفضة، وبسبب هذا  النظام الضرائبى جميع ملوك مادى وفارس ذخيرة واسعة من الأموال الفضية. وقد تنبأ  دانيال النبى فى رؤياه الثالثة (2:11) عن أحد ملوك الفرس الذى "سيكون أغناهم" وكان  يعنى أحشويرش الذى جمع كل فضة أبيه داريوس وملوك الفرس الآخرين(34).*
*‌ب-       وكانت الإمبراطورية الثانية أقل من الأولى من جهة القوة، قوة الحكام  بالنسبة لنبوخذ نصر الذى كانت كلمته قانون بينما كان حكام الفرس خاضعين للقانون كما  ظهر ذلك فى الإصحاح السادس. ويقول المؤرخ اليونانى هيرودتس أنه كان هناك النبلاء  وكان هناك حكام الولايات (المرزبانات) والذين كان لديهم استقلالاً كبيراً عن القوة  الرئيسية(35).*
*‌ج-               تواريخ هامة لمادى وفارس :*
*أولاً : مادى (ميديا)؛ كان شعب ميديا يتكلم لغة إيرانية وقد عاشوا فى القطر الجبلى إلى الجنوب  الغربى من بحر الكسبيان Caspian. ويذكر اسمهم فى النقوش المسمارية (الأسفينية) من  زمن الملك شلمناصر الثالث (858- 824 ق.م.)(36)،  ويروى هيرودوتس فى تاريخه(37)، عن  أربعة من ملوكهم فيما بين 669 و550ق.م.، وقد هزم الرابع منهم (استاجس  Astages) سنة 550 من أحد تابعيه وهو كورش الفارسى الذى  أصبح سنة 539 ق.م. ملكاً على المملكة المتحدة.*
*
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*ثانياً : فارس (539-331 ق.م.)*
*(1)      أسس كورش العظيم الإمبراطورية الفارسية سنة 559 ق.م.، وكان أشعياء النبى  قد سبق وتنبأ عنه قبل ذلك بحوالى 150سنة(38)،  وقد ذكر فى العهد القديم أكثر من 22مرة(39).*
*(2)               وفى سنة 546 ق.م. هزم الملك كرويسس Croesus ملك ليديا، وكان هذا الرجل يملك ثروة  خيالية.*
*(3)               وفى سنة 539 ق.م. استولى على مدينة بابل وأعدم  بيلشاصر.*
*(4)      وقد  سمح الملك كورش للبقية اليهودية أن تعود إلى أورشليم سنة 538 ق.م.  ومات  سنة 529 ق.م. فى معركة وخلفه ابنه قمبيز الثانى (529-522 ق.م.) والذى غزا  مصر  ثم انتحر بعد ذلك وبدأت حرب أهلية فى البلاد. وخلفه سميردس (522 ق.م.)  مدة قصيرة  جداً.*
*(5)      وجاء  بعد قمبيز الثانى داريوس العظيم (522-486 ق.م.) وأنقذ الإمبراطورية   المنهارة وذلك باستعادة القانون والنظام، وهزمه الإغريق فى معركة ماراثون  العظيمة  سنة 490 ق.م.*
*(6)      ثم  حكم الإمبراطورية أحشويرش الأول (486-464 ق.م.) ابن داريوس. وهذا  الملك  هو المذكور فى سفر استير، وقد هزمه الإغريق مثل أبيه فى معركة سلاميس سنة  480  ق.م.*
*(7)               وحكم ارتحشتا الأول (464-423 ق.م.) وأثناء حكمه كان نحميا خادما  للقصر.*
*(8)               وانتهت الإمبراطورية الفارسية على يد الاسكندر الأكبر أثناء الحكم  القصير للملك داريوس الثالث (335-331 ق.م.).*
*3- الإمبراطورية الثالثة "البطن والفخذان من نحاس"، (اليونان 331-323  ق.م.) :*
*"ومملكة  ثالثة أخرى من نحاس فتتسلط على كل الأرض". هذه المملكة أو  الإمبراطورية  الثالثة مذكورة بالاسم فى سفر دانيال النبى وأنها ستخلف مادى وفارس.   "والتيس العافى" الذى هزم الكبش الذى يرمز إلى مادى وفارس "ملك اليونان(40)"،  وهذا ما قال به القديس هيبوليتوس(41)،  والقديس جيروم من المفسرين(42).*
*‌أ-        والنحاس فى الكتاب المقدس يشير إلى الشباب والمقاومة الشديدة، وما هو  نحاس فهو حصين وقوى وله قيمة(43).   وقد رمز به إلى مملكة اليونان والإمبراطورية اليونانية التى وصف جنودها  "بذوات  الكساء النحاسى" لكثرة ما كانوا يحملونه من أسلحة نحاسية. يقول أحد  المفسرين أنه لو  قارنا بين جندى من مملكة مادى وفارس وجندى يونانى، نجد  أن الأول يرتدى على رأسه  عمامة ناعمة كغطاء وسترة عسكرية بأكمام وبنطلون  ممتلئ وطويل. بينما يرتدى اليونانى  على رأسه خوذة من نحاس وعلى جسده صدرة  من نحاس وكان يحمل أمامه ترس من نحاس وسيف من  نحاس، ولذلك أشار الكتاب  القدماء إلى الإغريق ب "ذوات الكساء النحاسى(44)"،   ومن ثم فقد أصبح النحاس علامة ورمز للغزوات اليونانية والإمبراطورية  اليونانية  الإغريقية. ويضيف القديس جيروم "بما أن النحاس معدن رائق الصوت  فهو يشير إلى فصاحة  اليونان التى اشتهروا بها(45)".*
*‌ب-       وقد  سادت هذه الإمبراطورية على دول كثيرة فى أوربا إلى جانب الدول التى  كانت  تحت السيادة الفارسية فى آسيا وأفريقيا، كما سادت على مناطق كثيرة فى  الشرق،  وفاقت على بابل وفارس بمراحل كثيرة فى كثرة الغزوات ومساحة الأراضى  التى أخضعتها  تحت سيادتها، ولذا قيل عنها أنها "تتسلط على كل الأرض". وقد  امتدت هذه الإمبراطورية  من الهند والخليج العربى (الفارسى) إلى غرب  أوربا، حتى أصبح الاسكندر الأكبر  وخلفائه من بعده هم حكام العالم. وقال  القديس يوستينوس (100-167م) أن الاسكندر أمر  أن يُدعى هو "ملك كل الأرض(46)".*
*‌ج-               تواريخ هامة لليونان :*
*(1)      كانت  الولايات اليونانية مهددة دائماً بالغزو الفارسى فى الفترة (من  546-479  ق.م.)، وقد انتهى ذلك كله بعد انتصار اليونان على الفرس فى معركتى سلاميس   وبلاتويا Platoea. ودخلت اليونان عصرها الذهبى بعد هذه المعركة  بفترة قصيرة.*
*(2)      ثم قاد اليونان قائد أثينى ديموقراطى يدعى بركلس Perkles (461-429ق.م.)، وقد صار عدد من الإغريق منذ عهده  أشهر من عاشوا على مر التاريخ :*
*1-                هيرودوتس أبو التاريخ (485-425 ق.م.).*
*2-                هيبوقراط Heppocrates أبو الطب (460-470 ق.م.).*
*3-                الفلاسفة سقراط (469-399 ق.م.) وأفلاطون (427-347 ق.م.) وأرسطو  (384-322 ق.م.).*
*4-                ديموثينيس Demosthenes (384-322 ق.م.) وهو أحد أعظم مؤلفى خطب  التاريخ.*
*(3)               ثم بدأت حرب البلوبونيز (من 459-404ق.م.). بين أهم مدن اليونان أثينا  وإسبرطة.*
*(4)      وفى  سنة 338 ق.م. غزا فيليب المقدونى (380-336 ق.م.). اليونان ثم اغتيل  بعد  ذلك بسنتين، سنة 336 ق.م. وخلفه ابنه الاسكندر المقدونى، والاسكندر الأكبر   (356-323 ق.م.). والذى صار من أشهر وأعظم قواد العالم وغزاته. وكان فى ذلك  الوقت فى  العشرين من عمره. وبدأ فى الحال تنفيذ وصية والده بغزو فارس.*
*(5)      وفى سنة 334 ق.م. عبر من آسيا الصغرى إلى الشرق وهزم الفرس فى معركة  جانيكوس Granicus سنة 334 ق.م. ثم فى إيسوس Issus  سنة 333 ق.م.، ودمر صور واستثنى أورشليم ورحب به  المصريون فى مصر وأسس  مدينة الإسكندرية. وسحق الفرس إلى الأبد فى معركة اربيلا سنة  331 ق.م.  وغزا الهند سنة 327 ق.م. ثم وضع خطط لإعادة بناء بابل وإرجاعها لمجدها   السابق، ولكنه مات سنة 323 ق.م. وعمره 32 سنة.*
*(6)               وانقسمت الإمبراطورية بع الاسكندر الأكبر بين قواده إلى أربعة أقسام  :*
*‌أ-                   بطليموس وقد حكم مصر وجاءت من سلالته كيلوباترا.*
*‌ب-                                            سلوقس الذى حكم سوريا وجاء من سلالته انتيوخس الرابع،  ابيفانس.*
*‌ج-                كاسندر الذى حكم اليونان ومقدونيا.*
*‌د-                  لسيماخوس وقد حكم آسيا الصغرى.*
*4- الإمبراطورية الرابعة "الساقان من حديد"، (روما 58 ق.م.-476م.)  :*
*"وتكون  مملكة رابعة صلبة كالحديد لأن الحديد يدق ويسحق كلى شئ وكالحديد  الذى  يكسر تسحق وتكسر كل هؤلاء". ويشير الحديد إلى القوة الصلبة الجبارة التى لا   تقهر، وهو يسحق ويفنى كل ما عداه من معادن أخرى، كما يشير إلى السيادة  والتسلط(48).   وقد رمز بالحديد هنا إلى المملكة الرومانية لقوتها الشديدة التى سحقت بها  كل  إمبراطوريات التى سبقتها. وقد قارن أحد الكتاب القدماء الإمبراطوريات  الرومانية  بإمبراطوريات العالم العظيمة التى سبقتها، وقد برهن على أن  الإمبراطورية الرومانية  كانت أقوى بكثير وأكثر سيادة من كل الممالك التى  سبقتها(49).  فقد سحقت هذه الإمبراطورية بغزواتها الكثيفة  فى أوربا وآسيا وأفريقيا  وكسرت كل الأمم التى كانت ما تزال محتفظة بعناصر السلالات  الآشورية  البابلية والمادية الفارسية واليونانية الماضية.*
*‌أ-        وقد  عرفت الجيوش الرومانية بالجيوش الحديدية، واستخدم دانيال النبى كلمة   "حديد" فى وصف هذه الإمبراطورية 14 مرة. ومن ثم اعتقدت الكنيسة منذ فجرها  بأن هذه  الإمبراطورية هى الإمبراطورية الرومانية، وكان هذا هو رأى أقدم  الآباء الذين وصلتنا  كتاباتهم عن سفر دانيال؛ مثل القديس ايريناؤس فى  القرن الثانى الميلادى والقديس  هيبوليتوس فى القرن الثالث والقديس جيروم  فى القرن الرابع وذهبى الفم فى القرن  الرابع أيضاً (347-403م)، ويقول أحد  المفسرين ويدعى جوزيف ميدى Joseph  Mede  : "اعتقدت الكنيسة اليهودية قبل زمن مخلصنا أن  الإمبراطورية الرابعة فى  سفر دانيال هى الإمبراطورية الرومانية، وهذا المعتقد تسلمه  تلاميذ الرسل  وكل الكنيسة المسيحية لمدة 300سنة(50)".*
*‌ب-       وما  يبرهن أيضا على صحة هذا التفسير، وبالتالى إعجاز الوحى والنبوة فى  سفر  دانيال، وعظمة الكتاب المقدس، وأنه كلمة الله، هو أن مملكة المسيا، المسيح   المنتظر، بدأت فى أيام هذه الإمبراطورية، إذ تقول النبوة فى الحلم والرؤيا  : "وفى  أيام هؤلاء الملوك يقيم إله السموات مملكة لن تنقرض أبداً وملكها  لا يترك لشعب  آخر"، فقد ولد السيد المسيح فى أيام هذه الإمبراطورية، وجاء  ميلاده فى بيت لحم بسبب  أمر قيصرها، إذ يقول الوحى فى العهد الجديد وفى  بداية الإنجيل للقديس لوقا : "وفى  تلك الأيام صدر أمر من أغسطس قيصر بأن  يكتتب كل المسكونة(51)"،   ويؤرخ بداية خدمة يوحنا المعمدان سفير المسيح بتواريخ إمبراطورها وولاتها  "وفى  السنة الخامسة عشرة من سلطنة طيباريوس قيصر إذ كان بيلاطس والياً  على اليهودية  … كانت كلمة الله على يوحنا بن زكريا فى البرية(52)". ودفع لها السيد المسيح الضرائب عن نفسه وعن  تلاميذه(53)،  وكان يتعامل بعملتها(54)،  وبحسب قوانينها صلب(55).*
*‌ج-       وكانت  الإمبراطورية الرومانية أكثر استمرارية من الإمبراطوريات التى  سبقتها،  فقد استمرت الإمبراطورية البابلية 70 سنة، ولكن الإمبراطورية الرومانية   دامت واستمرت 500 سنة كإمبراطورية موحدة وغير منقسمة، واستمرت بقسميها  الشرقى  والغربى إلى سنة 1453م عندما استولى الأتراك على القسطنطينية  واستمر القسم الغربى  من خلال بقية دول أوربا حتى اليوم، وهذه الدول نقلت  حضارتها وجزء كبير من شعبها إلى  الأمريكتين وأستراليا بعد اكتشافها، حتى  صاروا جزء منها.*
*‌د-        ويقول  القديس إريناؤس فى القرن الثانى فى تفسيره لقول النبوة "فالمملكة  تكون  منقسمة" وفى إشارته للعشرة أصابع "العشرة أصابع إذاً هى الملوك العشرة التى   ستنقسم إليهم المملكة، وسيكون بعضهم قوى وفعال، وبعضهم الآخر كسول وبلا  فائدة، ولكن  يتفقوا(56)".  ويقول القديس جيروم أنه يلاحظ أن النبوة قد تمت فى عصره جزئياً فى دمار  الإمبراطورية بالعداء الداخلى والحروب الأهلية(57).   وقد تمت فيما بعد فى التقسيم إلى إمبراطورية شرقية وإمبراطورية غربية،  وتمت أخيراً  بتقسيمها إلى ولايات صغيرة كثيرة. ويرى القديس هيبوليتوس أن  الأصابع العشرة التى من  حديد ومن خزف تعنى الديموقراطيات التى كانت ناهضة  ومقسمة بين الأصابع العشرة  للتمثال التى سيكون الحديد مختلطاً فيها بالخزف(58).*
*‌ه-        يورى  البعض أن اختلاط الحديد بالخزف يشير إلى اختلاط عناصر حضارتين  محددتين،  دخول السلالات البربرية إلى قلب الإمبراطورية المتحضرة واتخاذ البرابرة   لأشكال الحضارة. ومن ثم فإن إقحام القبائل الجرمانية من جهة والأتراك من  جهة أخرى،  هو تفسير أقرب للمعنى الحقيقى للرمز فى النبوة.*
*‌و-                تواريخ هامة للإمبراطورية الرومانية :*
*(1)      التاريخ التقليدى لتأسيس روما هو 21 أبريل سنة 753 ق.م. وقول شيشرون  Cicero أن الاسم روما جاء من اسم مؤسسها رومولوس  Romulus الذى حكم لمدة 39 سنة واختفى بصورة غامضة، وقيل  أنه أُخذ إلى السماء.*
*(2)      وفى سنة 338 ق.م. سيطرت روما مركزياً على إيطاليا، ثم جاءت الحروب  البونية Punic  W.  التاريخية بين روما وقرطاج (264 إلى 241ق.م.)  و(218-202ق.م.) ودُمرت  قرطاج سنة 146ق.م. وفى هذه الحروب ظهر هانيبال الذى أرعب  الرومان عندما  سير قطيع من الفيلة عبر جبال الألب سنة 218ق.م. وهزم جيشان كبيران  للرومان  سنة 216ق.م. ثم هزمه القائد الرومانى سيبيو Scipio  فى زاما سنة 202ق.م.، ومن ذلك الوقت صارت روما  سيدة البحر المتوسط. وكانت  الحر بالثالثة بينهما من سنة (149-146ق.م.) والتى استولى  فيها الرومان  على مدينة قرطاج وأحرقوها.*
*(3)      وفى سنة 63ق.م. غزا القائد الرومانى بومبى Pompey  فلسطين. ثم تلا ذلك حروب مدنية. ثم جاء يوليوس  قيصر وأنقذ الإمبراطورية  وأدمجها فى حروب الغال الشهيرة (58-51ق.م.)، ثم اغتيل  يوليوس قيصر فى روما  15 أبريل سنة 44ق.م.*
*(4)      وتولى  السلطة أوكتافيوس (المعروف بأوغسطس قيصر) وهزم بروتس وكاسيوس، من  قتلة  قيصر، فى فيلبى سنة 42ق.م. وفى سنة 31ق.م. هزم أوكتافيوس قوات أنطونيوس   وكليوباترا فى اكتيوم، ومن ذلك التاريخ صارت مصر مقاطعة رومانية. ووصلت   الإمبراطورية الرومانية ذروة مجدها فى أيام أوكتافيوس، أغسطس قيصر، هذا،  الذى ولد  المسيح فى أيام حكمه، فقد حكم من سنة 31ق.م. إلى سنة 14م.*
*(5)      وخلف أوكتافيوس، طيباريوس قيصر (14-37م) وكانت قد دانت له الولايات من  سنة11م، وكانت خدمة يوحنا المعمدان والسيد المسيح فى أيامه.*
*(6)      وخلف  طيباريوس، كاليجولا (37-41م) والذى عاصر الجزء الأول من كرازة  الرسل  وانتشار المسيحية فى ربوع الإمبراطورية، والذى صار مجنوناً لا يرحم، ثم  اغتيل  سنة 41م. وخلفه كلوديوس الذى مات مسموماً على أيدى زوجته سنة 54م،  وكانت إرسالية  القديس بولس الرسول ورحلاته العظيمة فى أيامه.*
*(7)      ثم  جاء نيرون (54-68م) الذى حكم حكماً عادياً لمدة ثمانى سنوات ثم تحول   بعدها إلى حيوان بشع مجنون، وأحرق مدينة روما ونسب هذا الحريق للمسيحيين  وقتل بهذه  التهمة الباطلة عدداً كبيراً، وفى حكمه استشهد القديس بطرس  مصلوباً والقديس بولس  بالسيف، ثم انتحر سنة 68م.*
*(8)      وخلفه  القائد الرومانى فسبسيان (68-79م) والذى أمر ابنه تيطس بتدمير  أورشليم،  فدمرها وأحرقها سنة 70م. وبعد موت والده اعتلى تيطس العرش، وأثناء حكمه   دمرت مدينة بومبى Pompii بسبب ثورة بركان فيزوف. وحكم من سنة 79-81  م.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*(9)      وكان   لدى الأباطرة الرومان العشرة الذين جاءوا بعد صعود السيد المسيح،  ومن  جاء  بعدهم حتى دقلديانوس، شئ واحد مشترك هو كراهيتهم الشديدة للمسيحية   وتحريمهم  لها واضطهادهم لقادتها.*
*(10)    وأخيراً   وفى سنة 284م جاء إلى عرش روما دقلديانوس آخر الأباطرة الذين  اضطهدوا   المسيحية، وكان أكثرهم كراهية لها وقسوة على أتباعها. وفصل دقلديانوس    الإمبراطورية الشرقية عن الغربية وعين مكسيمان ليحكم الإمبراطورية الشرقية.   ثم  استسلم سنة 305م.*
*(11)    وعندما   ترك دقلديانوس العرش تنازع عليه ابن مكسيمان وقسطنطين واستمر  النزاع إلى   سنة 312م حين هزم قسطنطين مكسيمان خارج المدينة عند برج ملفيان بردج.   وفى  سنة 313 أصدر الإمبراطور قسطنطين مرسوم التسامح الدينى الشهير والذى   بمقتضاه  جعل المسيحية هى ديانة الدولة. واجتمع فى عهده وتحت أشرافه مجمع   نيقية سنة  325م.*
*(12)    وبعد   وفاة قسطنطين جلس على العرش يوليان الجاحد، أو المرتد، الذى حارب    المسيحية بشدة وفشل فى ذلك فشلاً ذريعاً وكانت آخر كلماته التى قالها لحظة   وفاته فى  المعركة سنة 363من "آه أيها الجليلى، فقد انتصرت أخيراً". وحكم   بعده ثيؤدوسيوس  العظيم (378-395م) والذى دعى ببطل المسيحية، وقد قسم   الإمبراطورية ثانية إلى شرقية  وغربية.*
*(13)    وفى السنوات 450-445م نهب الفندال واُيتلا الهونى إيطاليا وروما، وكان  الهن Hun شعب مغولى رحال سيطر على جزء كبي من أوربا الوسطى  والشرقية بقيادة آتيلا سنة 450.*
*(14)          وفى سنة 476م خُلع من على العرش رومولوس أغسطولوس آخر إمبراطور  رومانى.*
*5- ملكوت المسيح*​ *قال   دانيال النبى فى إعلانه لما جاء برؤياه وحلم نبوخذ نصر "كنت تنظر  إلى أن   قطع حجر بغير يدين فضرب التمثال على قدميه اللتين من حديد وخزف فسحقهما.    فانسحق حينئذ الحديد والخزف والنحاس والفضة والذهب معاً وصارت كعاصفة   البيدر فى  الصيف فحملتها الريح فلم يوجد لها مكان. أما الحجر الذى ضرب   التمثال فصار جبلاً  كبيراً وملأ الأرض كلها". وقال فى التفسير "وفى أيام   هؤلاء الملوك يقيم إله السموات  مملكة لن تنقرض أبداً وملكها لا يترك لشعب   آخر وتسحق وتفنى كل هذه الممالك وهى تثبت  إلى الأبد. لأنك رأيت أنه قد  قطع  حجر من جبل لا بيدين فسحق الحديد والنحاس والخزف  والفضة والذهب.*
*1-         "فى أيام هؤلاء الملوك" يشير، كما بينا أعلاه، إلى الإمبراطورية   الرابعة،  الإمبراطورية الرومانية. فالرؤيا فى الأصل لا تتكلم عن أربعة  ممالك   متعاصرة وموجودة معاً فى وقت واحد، وإنما عن أربع إمبراطوريات  متتابعة  ومتعاقبة،  تأتى كل واحدة منهم بعد الأخرى. كما أن الرؤيا لا  تتكلم أصلاً  عن ملوك أفراد، وإنما  عن إمبراطوريات متدرجة من الرأس إلى  القدمين، ويأتى  ملكوت المسيح، ملكوت الله، فى  الأيام الأخيرة منها. وتشير  الرؤيا إلى أن  الحجر سحق جميع الممالك عندما سحق  الأخيرة الممثلة فى  القدمين، لأن  الإمبراطوريات الثلاث السابقة لم تمحى من الوجود  وإنما كانت  الواحد منها  تتحول إلى ولاية من ولايات الإمبراطورية التى هزمتها   وخلفتها، وهكذا صاروا  جميعاً تحت لواء وسيادة وسلطان الإمبراطورية  الرومانية. ثم  انتشر ملكوت  المسيح خلالهم وداخلهم جميعاً.*
*2-         ويؤكد الوحى فى الكتاب المقدس أن المسيح هو هذا الحجر الذى قطع بغير   يدين  وسحق كل هذه الممالك وملأ ملكوته الأرض كلها. فقد وصف فى نبوات داود  بحجر   الزاوية "الحجر الذى رفضه البناؤون قد صار رأس الزاوية. من قبل الرب  كان  هذا وهو  عجيب فى أعيننا(59)"،    وفى نبوات أشعياء النبى بحجر الزاوية وحجر الامتحان "هكذا يقول السيد   الرب. هأنذا  أؤسس فى صهيون حجراً حجراً امتحان حجر زاوية كريماً مؤسساً(60)".    وقد أشار السيد المسيح إلى نفسه بآية داود النبى وأكد أنه هو الحجر الذى   يسحق كل من  يسقط عليه "كل من يسقط على ذلك الحجر يترضض. ومن يسقط عليه  هو  يسحقه(61)"،    وهكذا أشار القديس بطرس أيضا إلى السيد المسيح فى خطابه لرؤساء اليهود   "هذا هو  الحجر الذى احتقرتموه أيها البنؤون الذى صار رأس الزاوية. وليس   بأحد غيره الخلاص(62)".  وفى رسالته الأولى "الذى إذ تأتون إليه حجراً حياً مرفوضاً من الناس ولكن مختار من  الله وكريم … لذلك يتضمن (أيضا) فى الكتاب هأنذا أضع فى صهيون  حجر زاوية مختاراً كريماً والذى يؤمن به لن يخزى(63)"،    كما أشار إليه أيضا القديس بولس الرسول مذكراً بما تنبأ به أشعياء النبى   "كما هو  مكتوب ها أنا أضع فى صهيون حجر صدمةٍ وصخرة عثرةٍ وكل من يؤمن  به  لا يخزى(64)".*
*وهذا   كان إيمان اليهود قبل المسيح إذ أجمعوا على أن الحجر الذى قطع بدون  يدين   فى سفر دانيال النبى هو المسيح المنتظر، يقول توماس سكوت Scott "وقد اجمع اليهود بدون استثناء أن المقصود بهذا  الحجر هنا هو المسيا(65)"،  وقال كاندلر Chandler   الذى أيد رأيه باقتباسات من كتابات كثيرة للربيين  اليهود : "أسأل  اليهود،  ما المقصود بالحجر؟ فيجيبون كرجل واحد؛ المسيا. أسأل عن  التمثال  الذى  حطمه الحجر على أصابعه، فيقولون بالإجماع : إنها الإمبراطورية   الرومانية.  أطلب المعنى المقصود بمملكة الجبل، فيتفقون على إنها مملكة  المسيا التى   ستمتد بنفسها، وتخضع كل الممالك وتكون مملكة أبدية. فهكذا  تعلم الشعب، وكان  مُعد أن  يسمع من يوحنا المعمدان ومن ربنا المبارك يسوع  المسيح، الحديث عن  "ملكوت السموات(66)".*
*وهكذا كان أيضا إيمان الكنيسة الذى استلمته من رسل المسيح  وتلاميذهم.*
*3-         وقد أجمع آباء الكنيسة على أن عبارة "قطع بغير يدين" تعن ولادة السيد    المسيح بدون زرع بشر، أنه الحجر الذى قطع بغير يدين لأنه لم يولد كسائر   مواليد  البشر إنما ولد من الروح القدس، بعمل الروح القدس، كما يقول :   القديس إريناؤس(67)  والقديس يوستينوس(68)  والقديس جيروم(69)  والقديس أغسطينوس(70).*
*4-         وقد رأى آباء الكنيسة فى قوله "أما الحجر الذى ضرب التمثال فصار جبلاً    كبيراً وملأ الأرض كلها" إعلان عن ملكوت المسيح الذى قد يمتد من مجيئه   الأول ويمتد  إلى مجيئه الثانى وقيامة الأبرار، فيقول القديس إريناؤس   "المسيح هو الحجر الذى قطع  بغير يدين وهو الذى سيدمر الممالك الوقتية   ويدخل مملكة أبدية هى مملكة قيامة  الأبرار إذ يعلن "سيقيم إله السموات   مملكة لن تنقرض أبداً(71)"،    ويقول القديس هيبوليتوس "وكما رأى النبى بعد رؤيا الممالك الأربعة ابن   الإنسان يأخذ  السيادة والقوة والملكوت، هكذا أيضا رأى الملك، حجراً سحق   التمثال كله وأصبح جبلاً  عظيماً(72)".    هذا الجبل العظيم هو الحجر الذى قطع بغير يدين ثم صار جبلاً عظيماً وملأ   الأرض كلها  هو الصخرة، وكان الإيمان به، بأنه المسيح ابن الله هو الأساس   الذى قامت عليه  الكنيسة، ملكوت الله على الأرض، والذى قال عنها السيد   المسيح "على هذه الصخرة ابنى  كنيستى وأبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها(73)".*
*5-              ويتصف ملكوت الله، ملكوت المسيح، فى هذه النبوة بالصفات التالية(74)  :*
*‌أ-           أن ملكها هو السيد المسيح، ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب(75)،  والذى قال عن نفسه انه "رئيس ملوك الأرض(76)"،  والذى يحكم بالسيف أو القوة كما قال هو، بل بالروح والحق "مملكتى ليست من هذا  العالم(77)*
*‌ب-           هذه المملكة لم تؤسس بالقوة ولم يؤسسها بشر، بل مؤسسها هو إله السموات  "يقيم إله السموات مملكة لن تنقرض(78)"،  وملكها وحاكمها هو ابن الإنسان الآتى على سحاب السماء والذى "تتعبد له جميع الشعوب  والأمم والألسنة(79)".  إذاً فالمملكة أصلها سمائى وحاكمها هو الآتى من فوق "والذى يأتى من فوق هو فوق  الجميع(80)".*
*‌ج-           كما   أنها مملكة أبدية ولن تنقرض "مملكة لا تنقرض وملكها لا يترك لشعب  آخر"،   ولن تستطيع أى قوة سواء مادية أو روحية على هزيمتها، كما قال السيد نفسه    "وأبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها(81)".    فهى لن تهزم مثل الإمبراطوريات العالمية السابقة ولن تضمحل ولن تزول،  فهى  مملكة  روحية "ليست من هذا العالم" وملكها هو ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب   والذى تجثوا له كل  ركبة سواء فى السماء أو على الأرض. إنها مملكة إلهية   بمعنى الكلمة أصلها من السماء  وقد تأسست على الروحيات والآيات والمعجزات   والنبوات وقائدها هو المسيح من السماء  بروحه القدوس.*
*6-      هذه   المملكة والملكوت الذى تنبأ عنها دانيال النبى هو "ملكوت السموات"  فى   العهد الجديد. فقوله "يقيم إله السموات مملكة لن تنقرض" تحول فى تعبير   علماء  اليهود إلى "ملكوت الله" أو "ملكوت السموات"، إذ أن كل مواصفات هذه   المملكة، كما  بينا تؤكد أن أصلها سماوى وأن مؤسسها هو الله، وهذا ما يظهر   بصورة أوضح فى دانيال  ص7 "كنت أرى فى رؤى الليل وإذا مع سحب السماء مثل   ابن الإنسان آتى وجاء إلى القديم  الأيام فقربوه قدامه. فأعطى سلطاناً   ومجداً وملكوتاً لتتعبد له كل الشعوب والأمم  والألسنة. سلطانه سلطان أبدى   ما لن يزول وملكوته ما لن ينقرض(82)".*
*ومن ثم فعندما جاء يوحنا المعمدان ونادى قائلاً "توبوا لأنه قد اقترب  ملكوت السموات(83)"،  وكذلك كانت أول كلمات السيد المسيح من تلاميذه أيضاً "وفيما أنتم ذاهبون اكرزوا  قائلين قد اقترب ملكوت السموات(85)".    كان اليهود وعلماؤهم يفهمون المعنى جيداً. فقد عرفوا وآمنوا أنه الملكوت   الذى تنبأ  عنه دانيال النبى، كما بينا فى الصفحات السابقة، وأنه ملكوت   المسيا  الآتى.*
*7-      وأخيراً   تقول النبوة أن هذه المملكة التى سيقيمها الله، أو ملكوت  السموات، أو   ملكوت المسيح، ستعم كل الأرض "أما الحجر الذى ضرب التمثال فصار جبلاً    كبيراً وملأ الأرض كلها"، كما أعلن السيد المسيح أيضا "ويكرز ببشارة   الملكوت هذه فى  كل المسكونة شهادة لجميع الأمم(86)"،  وكما طلب من تلاميذه "اذهبوا إلى العالم اجمع وأكرزوا بالإنجيل للخليقة كلها(87)".    وقد تحققت نبؤه دانيال النبى بكل دقة وتم إعلان المسيح بالحرف الواحد،  إذ  انتشر  الإنجيل فى كل المسكونة، فى كل بلاد العالم، وترجم إلى جميع  اللغات  ومعظم اللهجات،  وصار هناك الملايين الذين يصلون كل يوم قائلين  "ليأت  ملكوتك(88)".*

*
(1)Young A – C. B. 689 – 690.

(2) أر 8:25 – 11، 4:27-8.

(3)H. A. Ironside Lec. Dan.p.25

(4) رؤ 1:12-5.

(5) مز 14:25.

(6) عا 7:3.

(7) عد 6:12.

(8) تك 11:31.

(9) تك 41.

(10) مل 5:3-15.

(11) تك 3:20.

(12) عز 12:7

(13)Lange’s Dan. P. 76

(14) حز 7:25

(*) تث 8:32

(15) دا 30:4

(16) دا 22:4

(17)The Pulpit Dan. P. 70

(18) أى 10:23؛ 24:31؛ مز 13:68؛ حز 22:27؛ رؤ 7:9

(19)W. A. Criswell Vol.2 P. 62

(20)Willmington’s P. 226-227

(21) تك 9:11

(22) 2مل 12:20؛ أش 1:39

(23) 2مل 27:25

(24) دا 5

(25) دا 28:5

(26) دا 20:8

(27)Chr. Wordworth Vol. 6 P. 7

(28)Dan. 178

(29)Antiq. X 10,4

(30) 2أخ 20:36

(31)ANF Vol. P. 186

(32) جا 10:5

(33) لو 5:22

(34)W. A. Criswell Vol. 2 P. 63

(35)Ibid.

(36)Interp. Bi. Vol. 5:

(37)Herodotus 1:96-130

(38) أش 28:44؛ 1:45

(39) 2أخ 20:36-23؛ عز 1-5؛ دا 21:1؛ 28:6؛ 1:10

(40) دا 21:8

(41)Dan. 178

(42) } Chr. Words. Dan. P. 8.

(43)N. Treas.. of ***ip Know. P. 954

(44)W. A. Criswell Vol. P. 64

(45) الآيات البينات ص 65و66

(46) السابق ص 66

(48) دا 40:2؛ مز 9:2؛ رؤ 27:2؛ ميخا 13:4؛ عا 3:1

(49)Chr. Words. Dan. P. 8

(50)Ibid

(51) لو 1:2

(52) لو 1:3-3

(53) متى 24:17-27

(54) مت 17:22-21

(55) يو 12:19

(56)Ag. Her. B. V. 26:1

(57)Chr. Words. P. 8

(58)Ibid

(59) مز 22:118،23

(60) أش 16:28

(61) لو 18:20

(62) أع 10:4،11

(63) 1بط 4:2

(64) رو 33:9

(65)Scott P. Dan. V. 34,35

(66)Chr. Words. Dan. P. 8

(67)Ag. Her. 3:28

(68)Dial. Tryph. 70,76

(69)Chr. Words. P. 8

(70)Augst. Lect. 9 on Joann.

(71) دا 4:2

(72)ANF Vol. 5:187

(73) متى 18:16

(74)Cf M. Henry Vol. 4:1032 & Clarkes’ Vol. 3:573

(75) رؤ 16:19

(76) رؤ 5:1

(77) يو 36:18

(78)

(79) دا 14:7

(80) يو 31:3

(81) متى 18:16

(82) دا 13:7،14

(83) متى 2:3

(85) متى 7:10

(86) متى 14:24

(87) مر 15:16

(88) متى 10:6
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*الفصل السابع*

*رؤيا دانيال الأولى ممالك العالم وملكوت الله*

*(ص7)*


*"فى السنة الأولى لبيلشاصر ملك بابل رأى دانيال حلماً وُرؤى رأسه على  فراشه. حينئذ كتب الحلم وأخبر برأس الكلام".(ع1).*
*يقع هذا الإصحاح فى سفر دانيال، زمنياً قبل الإصحاحين السابقين، الخامس  والسادس، ولكنه وضع هنا فى الإصحاح السابع لأنه، كما يقول القديس جيروم، يبدأ سلسلة  رؤى دانيال النبى نفسه، بينما تروى الإصحاحات السابقة سلسلة من الأحداث والمعجزات  التى حدثت فى أيام نبوخذ نصر وبيلشاصر وداريوس المادى.*
*1- وقد أجمعت الغالبية العظمى من المفسرين فى كل العصور منذ أيام تلاميذ  الرسل وخلفائهم، منذ زمن القديس أريناؤس والقديس هيبوليتوس والعلامة ترتليان  والقديس جيروم وثيؤدوريت، وهم أقدم من وصلتنا كتاباتهم عن سفر دانيال النبى، إلى  يومنا هذا، أن الوحوش الأربعة، أو الحيوانات الوحشية الأربعة، فى هذه الرؤيا، تمثل  نفس الممالك أو الإمبراطوريات الأربعة فى حلم ورؤيا التمثال البهى وهى بابل، ومادى  وفارس، واليونان، والرومان، وأن الحجر الذى قطع بغير يدين هو نفسه "ابن الإنسان  الآتى على سحاب السماء" فى هذه الرؤيا، وإن "ملكوت السموات" الذى أقامه "إله  السموات" هو الملكوت الذى أعطى لإبن الإنسان الممجد الآتى من فوق على سحاب السماء.  ويرجع السبب فى تكرار نفس الموضوع بهذا الشكل، كما يقول أحد علماء الكتاب،/ إلى أن  الله أعطى النبوة الأولى فى هيئة حلم للملك نبوخذ نصر، أعظم ملوك المشرق فى زمانه،  لأنه كان ممثلاً للقوى الأرضية، ومن ثم فقد أعلن له الله ولكل حاكم وعاهل  وإمبراطور، مهما كانت درجة حكمه، فى كل مكان وزمان، أنه مجرد حاكم وقتى مهما كانت  مدة حكمه على الأرض، ولا يوجد حاكم أرضى، بشرى، وقتى، دائم أو له صفة الدوام، فقد  هزمت كل مملكة عالمية سابقتها وسادت عليها، ولكن مملكة المسيح، ملكوت الله، الروحى  وليس المادى، الأبدى وليس الزمنى، الدائم وليس المؤقت، الحجر الذى قطع بدون يدين،  بدون أى قوة مادية بشرية، وملأ الأرض كلها، "شبه ابن الإنسان الآتى على سحاب  السماء(1)" الذى  تجثوا له كل ركبة ممن فى السماء ومن على الأرض ومن تحت الأرض، ويعترف الجميع  بروبيته، هو الوحيد الباقى لأنه من السماء وليس "من هذا العالم". لقد سادت كل  إمبراطورية على سابقتها ولكن جميع الممالك ساد عليها وسيسودها ملكوت المسيح، فهو  وحده "ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب".*
*وقد رأى دانيال النبى فى هذه الرؤيا الإمبراطوريات العالمية مصورة فى  هيئة أربعة حيوانات متوحشة، أربعة وحوش نهمة متعطشة لسفك الدماء وخارجة من بحر  العالم الزاخر المضطرب، فى حين أن نبوخذ نصر رآها أو صورت له فى هيئة "تمثال بهى"  عظيم مكون من معادن براقة متدرجة فى القيمة من الذهب إلى الحديد، ومتدرجة أيضا فى  القوة من قوة الذهب اللين إلى قوة الحديد الصلد. والفرق بيم رؤيا نبوخذ نصر ورؤيا  دانيال النبى، هو الفرق بين نظرة الإنسان المادى إلى العالم ممثلاً فى نبوخذ نصر،  ممثل القوى العالمية، وبين نظرة الله الذى يرى فى قادة إمبراطورياته وحوش ضارية،  متوحشة، ممثلاً فى دانيال النبى، ممثل الله.*
*2- "أجاب دانيال وقال : كنت أرى فى رؤياى ليلاً وإذ بأربع رياح السماء  هجمت على البحر الكبير"(ع2). يرى دانيال النبى فى هذه الرؤيا نفسه واقفاً على شاطئ  البحر الكبير؛ والبحر الكبير أو البحر العظيم فى الكتاب المقدس، هو البحر الأبيض  المتوسط(5)، ولكن  البحر الكبير المقصود هنا، كما يرمز الكتاب المقدس دائما(6)، هو  بحر العالم، وجموع أمم الأرض : "المهدئ عجيج البحار عجيج أمواجها وضجيج الأمم(7)"، أو  كما يقول سفر الرؤيا "المياه التى رأيت … هى شعوب وجموع وأمم وألسنة(8)". كما  أن الرياح الأربع تعنى عادة نقاط الحدود(9)، ولكن  فى رؤى دانيال النبى مصورة كقوات فعلية تقذف بما فى أعماق البحار، بحر العالم، وكما  يرى القديس جيروم، أنها تقوم بذلك بتوجيه وإرشاد قوى ملائكية، كما جاء فى سفر زكريا  النبى "فأجاب الملاك وقال لى هذه هى أرواح السماء الأربع خارجة من الوقوف لدى سيد  الأرض كلها(10)".  والبحر يبدو كجمهور عظيم من البشر، والرياح هى الفعلة الروحيين الذى يحمل الله  بواسطتهم تاريخ العالم. وكما توجد أربع رياح، يوجد أيضا أربع إمبراطوريات، ويوجد  ملاك، رئيس لكل منهم مثل"رئيس فارس(11)"  و"رئيس اليونان(12)"  وإلى جانب ذلك "ميخائيل الرئيس العظيم القائم لبنى شعبك(13)".*
*3- "وصعد من البحر أربعة حيوانات عظيمة هذا مخالف ذاك"(ع3). صعد من  البحر الكبير الذى يشير أولاً : إلى البحر المتوسط، قلب الحضارة  الإنسانية والتاريخ البشرى والذى خرجت من حواليه جميع الإمبراطوريات العالمية ودارت  حوله كل ملاحم التاريخ بل ملحمة تاريخ الإنسانية من قبل نبوخذ نصر وحتى  الآن.*
*وثانياً : لأن البحر، كما بينا يرمز ويشير إلى العالم، إلى الأرض، إلى بحر  العالم، الذى يقذف من أعماقه بكل ما هو شرير. ويقول كل من القديسين هيبوليتوس  وجيروم(14)؛  الأرض نفسها بحر: البحر هو رمز العالم المتضخم بالكبرياء الإنسانى والألم والمضطرب  بالإثارة السياسية والثورات العامة. كما يقول الكتاب "أما الأشرار فكالبحر المضطرب  لأنه لا يستطيع أن يهدأ وتقذف مياهه حمأة وطيناً(15)"  وذلك بالمقارنة مع "بحر زجاج شبه البللور(16)"  والهدوء الأبدى لملكوت السموات "ورأيت كبحر من زجاج مختلط بنار والغالبين على الوحش  وصورته وعلى (سمته) وعدد اسمه واقفين على البحر الزجاجى معهم قيثارات الله(17)".*
*1- الإمبراطوريات الثلاث الأولى :*
*(ع4-6) "الأول كالأسد وله جناحا نسر. وكنت أنظر حتى أنتتف جناحاه وانتصب  على الأرض ووقف على رجلين كإنسان وأعطى قلب إنسان. وإذا بحيوان آخر شبيه بالدب  فأرتفع على جانب واحد وفى فمه ثلاثة أضلع بين أسنانه فقالوا له هكذا قم كل لحماً  كثيراً. وبعد هذا كنت أرى وإذا بآخر مثل النمر وله على ظهره أربعة أجنحة طائر. وكان  للحيوان أربعة رؤوس وأعطى سلطاناً" جاء فى التفسير "هذه الحيوانات العظيمة  … ملوك يقومون على الأرض"(ع17).*
*هذه الحيوانات الثلاثة كما فسر الكائن الملائكى لدانيال النبى هى ثلاثة  ممالك عظيمة "تقوم على الأرض".*
*أ- وكان الأول مثل الأسد وله جناحا نسر. فالأسد هو ملك الحيوانات والنسر  هو ملك الطيور، هذا رمز للملكة الأولى الموصوفة بالرأس من ذهب، ورأسها هو الملك  العظيم نبوخذ نصر الذى جمع فى شخصه وفى غزواته بين قوة الأسد وعظمة وسرعة النسر،  وقد وصف بالأسد فى نبوات أرميا النبى(18)،  كما وصف بالنسر فى رؤيا حزقيال النبى(19).  وقد وصفت بابل وملكها نبوخذ نصر بهذه الأوصاف لأنها سادت على دول كثيرة وشعوب كثيرة  بما فيها إسرائيل، وقد وصفها أرميا النبى بالأسد مهلك الأمم(20).  ولكن هذه المملكة فقدت مميزاتها فى آخر أيام نبوخذ نصر بسبب كبريائه، يقول القديس  هيبوليتوس "وفى الحديث عن جناحى النسر يعنى أن الملك نبوخذ نصر قد ارتفع، ارتفع  بهذا المجد ضد الله، ثم يعنى بدمار جناحيه، دمار مجده لأنه سيق خارج مملكته. "وأعطى  قلب إنسان وأن يقف على قدميه" بمعنى أنه عاد إلى نفسه وأدرك أنه مجرد إنسان ومن ثم  أعطى المجد لله(21)".*
*هذان الجناحان "انتتفا" فى أواخر أيام نبوخذ نصر عندما "طرد من بين  الناس وأكل العشب كالثيران وابتل جسمه بندى السماء(22)"  لأنه لم يعط المجد لله بل لذاته، كما "اننتفا" جناحا بابل ذاتها عندما سقطت المملكة  فى أيدى ملوك مادى وفارس(23).*
*ب- وكان الحيوان المتوحش الثانى "شبيه بالدب" الذى "ارتفع على جانب  واحد" وكان "فى فمه ثلاثة أضلع بين أسنانه". ويرمز هذا الحيوان إلى الإمبراطورية  الثانية والتى هى، كما قال كل المفسرين القدماء وعلى رأسهم القديس هيبوليتوس  والقديس جيروم وثيؤدوريت، الإمبراطورية مادى فقط بالمخالفة للتاريخ ولنبوات دانيال  النبى ذاته، وقد زعموا أن الإمبراطورية الثالثة هى فارس والرابعة هى اليونان، حتى  ينفوا صفة الوحى والنبوة عن سفر دانيال ولكى يؤيدوا رأيهم بأن كاتب سفر دانيال عاش  فى القرن الثانى ق.م. ولم يرى الإمبراطورية الرومانية ولذا، فبحسب زعمهم، يكون من  المستحيل عليه أن يكتب عنها!! ولكن السفر نفسه، كما برهنا، يبرهن على أن دانيال  النبى يتكلم عن مملكة متحدة تحكمها شريعة واحدة هى "شريعة مادى وفارس(24)"  ويوقدها ملوك هم ملوك "مادى وفارس(25)".  وهنا يرمز السفر لهذه الإمبراطورية المتحدة بدب "ارتفع على جانب واحد" دلالة على  سيادة عنصر على آخر، سيادة العنصر الفارسى على العنصر المادى، كما هو مشار إلى هذه  الإمبراطورية فى رؤيا التمثال ب "الصدر والذراعان من فضة"، فكما أن له جانبين له  أيضا ذراعان. وقد رمز لكورش رأس هذه الإمبراطورية بالدب، لأنه جاء من الجبال. أما  الثلاثة أضلع فتشير إلى ثلاثة دول التهمها فى بداية حكمه، يرى البعض أنها مملكته  الوراثية؛ إنسان Ansan وعيلام وميديا(26)،  كما غزا ماندا وكروسس وبابل، ويرى بعض آخر أنها بابل ومصر وليديا(27)،  ويرى فريق ثالث أنها آسيا الصغرى ولكليا وسوسيانا(28).  على أية حال فقد غزت الإمبراطورية الفارسية دولاً كثيرة ولذا يرى البعض أن الثلاثة  أضلع هنا هى الثلاث جهات التى امتدت إليها فتوحات هذه الإمبراطورية؛ شمالاً نحو  بابل وجنوباً إلى مصر وغرباً عبر آسيا الوسطى لاجتياح تركيا واليونان(29).*
*وكان يجب أن تلتهم "لحماً كثيراً" أى دول كثيرة فقد سير الملك أحشويرش  أكثر من مليون ونصف رجل و300 سفينة إلى اليونان وحدها(30).  وقد التهمت الإمبراطورية المادية الفارسية لحماً كثيراً فى غزوات جيوشها الهائلة  العدد تحت قيادة كورش وقمبيز وداريوس واحشويرش وارتحشنا لونجمينتوس.*
*ج- أما الحيوان الثالث الذى "مثل النمر وله على ظهره أربعة أجنحة طائر"  وكان له "أربعة رؤوس. وأعطى سلطاناً". هذا الحيوان يرمز للإمبراطورية الثالثة،  إمبراطورية اليونان ورأسها الاسكندر الأكبر، وهذا هو رأى الغالبية العظمى من  المفسرين وعلى رأسهم آباء الكنيسة فى اقدم عصورها، يقول القديس هيبوليتوس "الحيوان  الثالث نمر أى اليونان، فقد جاء بعد الفرس الاسكندر المكدونى.. والمصور بالنحاس فى  التمثال. وبقوله كان للحيوان أربعة رؤوس يعنى أربعة ممالك(31).  وهكذا بعكس ما يزعمه النقاد والليبراليين، الذين يزعمون أن المقصود هو مملكة فارس  لينفوا الوحى عن سفر دانيال. عندما وصف المملكة السابقة له ب "ملوك مادى وفارس" وإن  المملكة التى هزمتهم وقائدها هو "ملك اليونان(32)".*
*وترمز أربعة أجنحة الطائر على ظهر هذا الحيوان للسرعة الفائقة التى  اكتسحت بها جيوش الاسكندر الأكبر البلاد التى غزتها فى اتجاهات الأرض كلها. كما  ترمز الرؤوس الأربعة، كما سبق أن قال الآباء وعلى رأسهم القديس هيبوليتوس إلى  الممالك الأربعة التى انقسمت إليها الإمبراطورية، وإلى سلالات ملوكهم الأربعة، كما  يقول القديس جيروم فى مكدونيا واليونان، وآسيا، وسوريا، ومصر.*
*وقد بدأت سلسلة ملوك هذه الإمبراطورية بالاسكندر الأكبر، الذى كان مثل  النمر فى فتوحاته والذى قهر ممالك العالم وعلى رأسها الإمبراطورية المادية  والفارسية فى سرعة هائلة. وقد سافر الاسكندر الأكبر اكثر وبسرعة اكبر وغزا أراضى  أكثر من أى قائد آخر فى التاريخ المعروف والمسجل. ففى زمن قصير جداً، حوالى 10  سنوات، اتجه فى غزواته من آسيا الصغرى إلى مصر جنوباً والهند شرقاً حتى وصل إلى  المحيط الهندى بقوة النمر وخفة وسرعة أجنحة الطائر، وفاقت مملكته فى الاتساع مملكتى  بابل، ومادى وفارس، إذ إنها ضمت كل الولايات والدول التى كانت خاضعة لبابل ثم لمادى  وفارس إلى جانب بلاد اليونان والهند.*
*وقد عبر الوحى عن هذا الاتساع فى حلم ورؤيا التمثال بقوله "تتسلط على كل  الأرض"، وهنا بقوله "وأعطى سلطاناً". كما يؤكد الوحى أنه أعطى السلطان، أى من الله،  الذى يعزل ملوكاً وينصب ملوكاً. وكما عبر الآباء القدماء فى تفسير القديس  جيروم.*
*2- المملكة الرابعة والقرن الصغير (ضد المسيح) :*
*بعد ذلك يتحدث الوحى عن "الحيوان الرابع" والذى يعطى له مساحة كبيرة  تفوق ما أعطاه للحيوانات الثلاثة السابقة، بل وتقدمه فى رؤيا لاحقة خاصة به وحده  "بعد هذا كنت أرى فى رؤوى الليل وإذا بحيوان رابع هائل وقوى وشديد جداً وله أسنان  من حديد كبيرة. أكل وسحق وداس الباقى برجليه. وكان مخالفاً لكل الحيوانات اللذين  قبله. وله عشرة قرون" (ع7) ثم يقول فى التفسير "أما الحيوان الرابع فتكون مملكة  رابعة على الأرض مخالفة لسائر الممالك فتأكل الأرض كلها وتدوسها وتسحقها. والقرون  العشرة من هذه المملكة هى عشرة ملوك يقومون" (ع23و24) ويضيف دانيال النبى "حينئذ  رمت الحقيقة من جهة الحيوان الرابع الذى كان مخالفاً لكلها وهائلاً جداً وأسنانه من  حديد وأظافره من نحاس وقد أكل وسحق وداس الباقى برجليه" (ع19). وهذا يتطابق تماما  مع وصف هذه الإمبراطورية الرابعة فى حلم ورؤيا التمثال البهى "وتكون مملكة رابعة  صلبة كالحديد لأن الحديد يدق ويسحق كل شئ وكالحديد الذى يكسر تسحق وتدق كل هؤلاء"  (40:2).*
*أ- هذا الحيوان الهائل والرهيب الذى يرمز للإمبراطورية الرابعة لم يعط  له أى صورة من صور الحيوانات أو أى شبه منها كما حدث مع الحيوانات الثلاثة الممثلة  للإمبراطوريات الثلاث السابقة ولكنه يشبه ويماثل بل ويتطابق بصورة كبيرة مع الوحش  الخارج "من البحر وله سبعة رؤوس وعشرة قرون(33)" فى  سفر الرؤيا، فكل منهما له عشرة قرون، والوحش المذكور فى رؤيا القديس يوحنا يتصف  بصفات الحيوانات الثلاثة الأولى فى رؤيا دانيال النبى "والوحش الذى رأيته كان شبه  نمر وقوائمه كقوائم دب وفمه كفم أسد". وهذا الترتيب المعكوس فى صفات هذا الوحش (نمر  ثم دب ثم أسد) بينما فى رؤيا دانيال النبى (أسد ثم دب ثم نمر) يعكس حقيقة الصلة بين  كل من الرؤيتين وما تم فعلاً فى الواقع، إذ أن الإمبراطورية الرومانية سادت وابتلعت  كل ما كان للإمبراطورية اليونانية، النمر، والإمبراطورية اليونانية سادت وابتلعت ما  كان لمادى وفارس، الدب، ومادى وفارس ابتلعت ما لبابل الأسد.*
*هذا الحيوان له عشرة قرون قال الملاك المفسر لدانيال النبى إنها تمثل  عشرة ممالك، يقول القديس جيروم "دعونا نؤكد أن ما سلمه لنا كل الكتاب الكنسيين، أنه  عند دمار الإمبراطورية الرومانية سينهض منها عشرة ملوك سيقسمون العالم الرومانى  بينهم(35)"،  وهذا ما أكده أيضا القديس أغسطينوس، والقديس إريناؤس الذى يقول "يتطلع دانيال أيضا  إلى نهاية المملكة الأخيرة (أو الرابعة)، أو آخر عشرة ملوك الذين ستنقسم بينهم  مملكة أولئك الناس(36)"،  ويقول القديس كيرلس الأورشليمى "ويقول (عن المملكة الرابعة) أنها المملكة  الرومانية، لأن المملكة الأولى التى ذاع صيتها هى مملكة الآشوريين. والثانية مملكة  الميديين والفرس، والثالثة مملكة المقدونيين، والرابعة إمبراطورية الرومان  الحالية(37)".*
*وكما اعتقد كل كتاب الكنيسة القدماء والغالبية العظمى من المفسرين على  مر العصور، أن هذا الحيوان الرابع والذى يمثل الإمبراطورية الرابعة هى الإمبراطورية  الرومانية كما بينا فى شرح حلم ورؤيا التمثال البهى، فقد اعتقد أيضا كل الكتاب  اليهود القدماء أن هذه الإمبراطورية هى الإمبراطورية الرومانية، وعلى رأس هؤلاء  الكتاب، المؤرخ اليهودى والكاهن يوسيفوس معاصر تلاميذ المسيح، وكانت رؤيا باروخ  (80-60ق.م.) وكاتب عزرا الرابع (حوالى 80 م)(38).  وهذا عكس ما زعمه النقاد والليبراليون ومن سار على دربهم، بأن هذه الإمبراطورية  الرابعة هى مملكة السلوقيين التى كانت فى سوريا. ولكن واقع التاريخ لا يؤكد ذلك لأن  مملكة السلوقيين لم تكن أبداً إمبراطورية عالمية، بل كانت أحد أفرع مملكة اليونان  وانتهت تماما باستيلاء روما عليها وتحويلها إلى ولاية رومانية سنة 64ق.م. عندما  استولى عليها القائد الرومانى بومبى. فى حين أن الإمبراطورية الرومانية بلغت فى  الاتساع اكثر بكثير من الإمبراطوريات التى سبقتها حتى إنها حولت البحر المتوسط إلى  مجرد بحيرة رومانية، وهذا ما يتفق مع ما جاء عنها فى نبؤه دانيال تماماً، إذ تقول  النبؤة "فتأكل الأرض كلها وتدوسها وتسحقها" (ع23). كما أن مواصفات الوحش الرهيب  وقوته الهائلة التى فاقت كل ما قبله فى القوة أو المساحة لا تنطبق إلا على  روما.*
*3- القرن الصغير، أو ضد المسيح والمسيحية :*
*ب- ثم تنتق الرؤيا إلى مرحلة جديدة بالحديث عن قرن صغير يخرج من القرون  العشرة التى للحيوان الرابع "كنت متأملاً بالقرون وإذا بقرن آخر صغير طلع من بينها  وقلعت ثلاثة من القرون الأولى من قدامه وإذا بعيون كعيون الإنسان فى هذا القرن وفم  متكلم بعظائم" (ع8)، "وهذا القرن له عيون وفم متكلم بعظائم ومنظره أشد من رفقائه.  وكنت أنظر وإذا هذا القرن يحارب القديسين فغلبهم" (ع20،21)، "وهو مخالف للأولين  ويذل ثلاثة ملوك. ويتكلم بكلام ضد العلى ويبلى قديسى العلى ويظن أنه يغير الأوقات  والسنة ويسلمون ليده إلى زمان وزمانين ونصف. فيجلس الدين وينزعون عنه سلطانه ليفنوا  ويبيدوا إلى المنتهى(39)".*
*وفى الإصحاح الثامن يعلن الوحى عن قرن آخر يخرج من أحد أفرع  الإمبراطورية الثالثة، له مواصفات قريبة نسبياً من مواصفات هذا القرن "ومن واحد  منها (القرون الأربعة) خرج قرن صغير وعظم جداً نحو الجنوب ونحو الشرق ونحو فخر  الأراضى. وتعظم حتى إلى جند السموات وطرح بعضاً من الجند والنجوم إلى الأرض وداسهم.  وحتى إلى رئيس الجند تعظم وبه أبطلت المحرقة الدائمة وهدم مسكن مقدسه. وجعل جند على  المحرقة الدائمة بالمعصية على الأرض وفعل ونجح. فسمعت قدوساً واحداً يتكلم فقال  واحد لفلان المتكلم إلى متى الرؤيا من جهة المحرقة الدائمة ومعصى الخراب لبذل القدس  والجند مدوسين. فقال لى إلى ألفين وثلاث مئة صباح ومساء فيتبرأ القدس(40)".  وقال الملاك لدانيال النبى عن هذا القرن "وفى مملكتهم عند تمام المعاصى يقوم ملك  جافى الوجه وفاهم الحيل. وتعظم قوته ولكن ليس بقوته. يهلك عجباً وينجح ويفعل ويبيد  العظماء وشعب القديسين. وبحذاقته ينجح أيضا المكر فى يده ويتعظم بقلبه وفى  الاطمئنان يهلك كثيرين ويقوم على رئيس الرؤساء وبلا يد ينكسر(41)".*
*وفى الإصحاح الحادى عشر يقدم الوحى صورة ثالثة فى وصف ملك الشمال تتعداه  إلى أبعد ما يكون عما حدث فعلاً قبل الميلاد: "وتقوم منه اذرع وتنجس المقدس الحصين  وتنزع المحرقه الدائمة وتجعل الرجس المخرب. والمتعدون على العهد يغويهم بالتملقات.  أما الشعب الذين يعرفون ألههم فيقوون ويعملون. والفاهمون من الشعب يعلمون كثيرين.  ويعثرون بالسيف وباللهيب وبالسبى وبالنهب أياماً… وبعض الفاهمين يعثرون امتحاناًَ لهم للتطهير  وللتبيض إلى وقت النهاية. لأنه بعد إلى الميعاد.*
*ويفعل الملك كإرادته ويرتفع ويتعظم على كل إله ويتكلم بأمور عجيبة على  إله الآلهة وينجح إلى إتمام الغضب لأن المقضى به يجرى. ولا يبالى بآلهة آبائه ولا  بشهوة النساء وبكل إله لا يبالى لأنه يتعظم على الكل"(42).*


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*هذه  الصور التى قدمها الوحى فى رؤى دانيال النبى الثلاث ص 7و8و11 تتفق  بصورة  دقيقة وكاملة مع ما جاء عن "الوحش الطالع من البحر" فى سفر الرؤيا وعن  "إنسان  الخطية.. الأثيم.. ابن  الهلاك" الذى تكلم عنه القديس بولس الرسول بالروح. يقول الوحى عن  الوحش  الطالع من البحر "وأعطى فماً يتكلم بعظائم وتجاديف وأعطى سلطاناً أن يفعل   اثنين وأربعين شهراً.ففتح فمه بالتجديف على الله ليجدف على أسمه وعلى مسكنه  وعلى  الساكنين فى السماء. وأعطى أن يصنع حرباً مع القديسين ويغلبهم وأعطى  سلطاناً على كل  قبيلة ولسان وأمة. فسيسجد له جميع الساكنين على الأرض  الذين ليست أسماؤهم مكتوبة  منذ تأسيس العالم فى سفر حياة الحمل(43)".*
*ويقول  القديس بولس بالروح "لأنه لا يأتى (المسيح فى مجيئه الثانى) أن لم  يأت  الارتداد أولاً ويستعلن إنسان الخطية ابن الهلاك. المقاوم والمرتفع على كل  ما  يدعى إلهاً أو معبوداً حتى أنه يجلس فى هيكل الله (كإله) مظهراً نفسه  أنه إله  …  وحينئذ سيستعلن الأثيم الذى الرب يبيده بنفخة فمه  ويبطله بظهور مجيئه  الذى مجيئه بعمل الشيطان بكل قوة وآيات وعجائب كاذبة. وبكل  خديعة الأثم فى  الهالكين(44)".*
*وقد  أجمع آباء الكنيسة فى القرون الأولى والغالبية العظمى من المفسرين  فى كل  العصور على أن القرن الصغير الذى خرج من عشرة ممالك الحيوان الرابع، أو   الإمبراطورية الرومانية (ص7)، والقرن الصغير الخارج من أحد الأقسام الأربعة  التى  للإمبراطورية اليونانية (ص8) وملك الشمال (ص11) وإنسان الخطية  الأثيم ابن الهلاك  (2تس2) ووحش سفر الرؤيا، كلها أوصاف متكاملة لضد المسيح  الذى سيأتى قبل الميلاد أو  بعد الميلاد، والتى ستتجسد جميعها فى ضد  المسيح الذى سيأتى قبل المجئ الثانى للسيد  المسيح والدينونة مباشرة. أو  الدجال. فمن هو ضد المسيح، أو المسيح  الدجال؟*
*أ- ضد المسيح من هو؟ وما هى أوصافه؟*
*وقد أتت الإجابة على الجزء الأول من السؤال فى إعلان الوحى فى رسالة  القديس يوحنا الأولى ورسالته الثانية كالآتى :*
*"أيها  الأولاد إنها الساعة الأخيرة. وكما سمعتم أن ضد المسيح يأتى قد  صار الآن  أضداد للمسيح كثيرون. من هنا نعلم أنها الساعة الأخيرة. منا خرجوا لكنهم   لم يكونوا منا لأنهم لو كانوا منا لبقوا معنا … من هو الكذاب إلا الذى ينكر أن يسوع هو المسيح.  هذا هو ضد المسيح الذى ينكر الآب والابن(45)".*
*"وكل  روح لا يعترف بيسوع (المسيح انه جاء فى الجسد) فليس من الله. وهذا  هو روح  ضد المسيح الذى سمعتم أنه يأتى والآن هو فى العالم" 1يو 3:4، "لأنه قد دخل   إلى العالم مضلون كثيرون لا يعترفون بيسوع المسيح آتياً فى الجسد. هذا هو  المضل  والضد للمسيح(46)".*
*ويقول  السيد المسيح "فأن كثيرين سيأتون بأسمى قائلين أنا هو المسيح  ويضلون  كثيرين"، "لأنه سيقوم مسحاء كذبة وأنبياء كذبة ويعطون آيات كثيرة وعجائب  حتى  يضلوا لو أمكن المختارين أيضا(47)".*
*إذاً  "ضد المسيح" هو "كذاب ومضل ومخادع" وينكر أن يسوع هو المسيح، وهذا  فكر  يهودى، وينكر التجسد وأن المسيح قد جاء فى الجسد أو هو الله وقد ظهر فى  الجسد،  وهذا ينطبق على الفكر اليهودى وكل فكر رافض لعقيدة التجسد على مر  العصور. ولكن  السيد المسيح يشير إلى شخصيات معينة، أفراد، غالباً من  اليهود، سيدعى كل واحد منهم  أنه المسيح. وهذا حدث فعلاً فى تاريخ اليهود  وسيتكرر حتى يأتى الشخص الذى سيصدقه  اليهود فعلاً ويتصوروا أنه المسيح.*
*وفى  حديث القديس بولس بالروح القدس يتكلم عن هذا الشخص المحدد والمعين  والذى  يسميه بإنسان الخطية أو الأثيم وابن الهلاك والذى تتجسم فيه أوصاف ضد  المسيح  فى رسالتى القديس يوحنا الثانية والثالثة، والذى تظهر صورته بوضوح  أكثر فى وحش سفر  الرؤيا (ص13).*
*هذا  الأثيم، ضد المسيح، المسيح الدجال، إنسان الخطية وابن الهلاك يوصف  فى  نبؤه وإعلان القديس بولس الرسول بأنه : سيرفع نفسه فوق الله (ع4)، ويعمل  آيات  كاذبة وعجائب كاذبة وذلك بمساعدة القوى الشيطانية، وسيخدع الهالكين  لكى يتبعوه،  وستكون نهايته بعمل المسيح مباشرة فى مجيئه الثانى.*
*أما  فى سفر الرؤيا فقد أخذ الوحش، ضد المسيح، أسوأ ما فى صفات  الإمبراطوريات  السابقة للإمبراطورية الرومانية؛ شراسة النمر ولونه وافتراسه، وفم  الدب  وشراهته وميله لسفك الدماء، وقوة وتصلب الأسد وتكبره.*
*وتتفق نبؤات دانيال الثلاثة مع إعلانات العهد الجديد وأوصافه لضد المسيح  أو المسيح الدجال وإنسان الخطية الأثيم ابن الهلاك.*
*أ- القرن الصغير فى دانيال ص7 والوحش فى رؤيا ص13 :*
*1)        يخرج القرن الصغير من أحد ممالك الإمبراطورية الرومانية العشرة، ويمثل  الوحش الإمبراطورية الرومانية ذاتها (دا 8:7،24؛ رؤ 2:13).*
*2)         سيحكم كل منهم مدة رمزية عبارة عن ثلاث سنوات ونصف، مذكورة فى سفر  دانيال  ب "زمان وزمانين ونصف"، وفى رؤيا ب "اثنين وأربعين شهراً"، (دا 25:7؛   رؤ5:13).*
*3)                  كل منهم سيغلب القديسين ويذلهم لفترة (دا 21:7؛ رؤ  10:13).*
*4)                  كل منهم سيبلى قديسى العلى (دا 15:7؛ رؤ 13:12؛  12:13).*
*5)                  كل منهم سيجدف على الله العلى ويتكلم بكلام ضده (دا 25:7؛ رؤ  5:13،6).*
*6)                  وكل منهم سيُهزم ويباد فى المجئ الثانى للسيد المسيح (دا 11:7؛ رؤ  20:19).*
*ب-  القرن الصغير فى دانيال ص8 وضد المسيح فى 2تسالونيكى ورؤيا؛ ضد  المسيح  الذى جاء فى القرن الثانى ق.م. كان صورة مصغرة كما سنرى فى الفصل التالى  لما  سيفعله ضد المسيح السابق للمجئ الثانى والدينونة فى المستقبل، فهو  دائماً وفى كل  عصر ضد أولاد الله وعدوهم الروحى وسيفعل فى مجيئه النهائى  قبل الدينونة ما سبق أن  فعله كل ضد للمسيح على مدى العصور وأكثر، خاصة فى  القرن الثانى ق.م. وأكثر بكثير،  فقد كان القديم صورة مجسمة ومصغرة للثانى  ورمزاً له. وهذا ما تبينه المقارنة  التالية :*
*1)                  كل منهما غزا كثيراً (دا 9:8؛ رؤ 4:13).*
*2)                  كل منهما سوف يمجد ذاته (دا 11:8؛ 2تس 4:2؛ رؤ  5:13).*
*3)                  كل منهما سيكون سيداً للخديعة (دا 25:7؛ 2تس 10:2).*
*4)                 كل منهما سيدنس الهيكل (دا 11:8؛ متى 15:24).*
*5)                  كل منهما سيقدم برنامج سلام كاذب 0دا 15:8؛ 1تس  2:5،3).*
*6)                  كل منهما سيأخذ قوته من الشيطان (دا 24:8؛ رؤ 2:13).*
*7)                  كل منهما سيحارب القديسين حوالى ثلاث سنوات ونصف (دا 14:8؛ رؤ  5:13).*
*8)                  كل منهما سيجدف ضد الله (دا 25:8؛ 2تس 4:2؛ رؤ  5:13).*
*9)                  كل منهما سيدمره الله تماماً (دا 25:8؛ 2تس 7:2؛ رؤ  19:19،20).*
*10)              كل منهما سيكره أولاد الله (دا 25:8؛ رؤ 13:12).*
*ج-  الملك الشمال فى دانيال ص 11 ستتجمع فيه معظمات صفات ضد المسيح سواء  التى  جاءت فى نبؤتى دانيال أعلاه، أو ما جاء عن ضد المسيح فى العهد الجديد؛ فهو   سيدنس هيكل الله ويغوى أولاد الله ويحاول أن يضلهم بالتملقات والغواية،  ويعثر بعضهم  إلى الميعاد، ويرتفع على كل إله ويجدف ضد الله. ثم يبلغ  نهايته على يد الله ولن  يوجد من يعينه.*
*ب- ضد المسيح وآباء الكنيسة*
*(1) القديس بوليكاربوس (69-155م) :*
*أحد  تلاميذ القديس يوحنا الرسول : تكلم عن ضد المسيح بنفس نص وأسلوب  يوحنا  وقال : "كل روح لا يعترف بيسوع المسيح أنه قد جاء بالجسد، هو ضد  المسيح".*
*(2) رسالة برنابا (حوالى 100م) :*
*وقد جاء فيها عن ضد المسيح : "حجر العثرة النهائى (أو مصدر الخطأ)  والمكتوب عنه كما يقول دانيال … ستحكم عشرة ممالك على الأرض وسيخرج منهم ملك صغير  بعدهم وسيخضع ثلاثة ملوك" …  ويقول دانيال أيضا عن نفس الشخص "ورأيت الوحش  الرابع، شرير وقوى، وأكثر  وحشية من كل وحوش الأرض، وقد خرج منه عشرة قرون ومنهم خرج  قرناً صغيراً  ناشئاً وقد اخضع ثلاثة من القرون العظيمة". والكاتب لا يقتبس من سفر   دانيال بالحرف وإنما يقتبس روح وجوهر موضوع النص عن ضد المسيح.*
*(3) القديس اريناؤس (140-202م) :*
*وقد تكلم كثيراً عن ضد المسيح مستشهداً بما جاء فى سفر دانيال وما جاء  بأقوال السيد المسح والقديس بولس وما جاء فى سفر الرؤيا فقال:*
*1-      "وتبين  الأحداث التى ستقر فى زمن ضد المسيح أنه لكونه مرتد ولص وقلق  ليُعبد  كإله، ومع أنه مجرد عبد، فهو يريد أن يناى به كملك. ولكنه سيأتى ليس كملك   بار، وليس كملك شرعى خاضع لله، بل مؤيد بكل قوة الشرير، لذا سيأتى كعاق  وظالم وبلا  قانون، وكمرتد وجائر وقاتل، وكلص يتركز فى ذاته الارتداد  الشيطانى ويرفض الأصنام  ليقنع الناس أنه هو نفسه إله، رافعاً نفسه كالوثن  الوحيد، يملك فى نفسه أخطاء  الأوثان الأخرى الكثيرة. ويفعل ذلك لكى يخدمه  الذين يعبدون الشيطان بالرجاسات  الكثيرة. هذا الوثن الأوحد هو الذى يتحدث  عنه الرسول بولس هكذا فى رسالته الثانية  إلى تسالونيكى…"(48).*
*2-                ويشير القديس اريناؤس إلى جلوسه فى الهيكل باعتباره "رجسه الخراب" التى  تنبأ عنها دانيال النبى وأشار إليها السيد المسيح.*
*3-        ثم يقول: "ويتطلع دانيال أيضاً إلى نهاية المملكة الأخيرة" وينقل كل ما   جاء عن القرن الصغير فى دا 8:7، 20-22، 23-25 ثم يقول هذا يكون لمدة ثلاث  سنوات  وستة شهور ثم يأتى القرن ليحكم على الأرض.ويتكلم عنه أيضاً الرسول   بولس… ويعلن سبب مجيئه.." ثم ينقل نص ما جاء فى 2 تس  8:2-12.**
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*4-      "وقال   عنه الرب للذين يؤمنون به ما يلى "أنا أتيت باسم أبى ولم تقبلونى.  أن  أتى  آخر باسم نفسه فذلك تقبلونه" (يو43:5) داعياً ضد المسيح ب "الآخر"  لأنه  مبعد  من الرب. هذا هو أيضاً القاضى الظالم الذى ذكره الرب بأنه "لا  يخاف  الله ولا يهاب  إنسان" (لو2:18) الذى لجأت إليه المرأة عندما نسيت  الله،  التى هى أورشليم الأرضية  ….   فسينقل ملكوته إلى تلك المدينة ويجلس فى هيكل  الله ليضل من يتبعونه، كما   لو أنه المسيح، ولهذا السبب يقول دانيال أيضاً.." ثم  ينقل ما جاء فى   دانيال 12:8، 13-25،27:9 عن ضد المسيح.*
*وبعد   أن يشرح ما جاء فى سفر دانيال وسفر الرؤيا عن الممالك وضد المسيح  يقول:   "وإذا كان الله العظيم قد كشف ما سيحدث فى المستقبل عن طريق دانيال وأكد   ذلك  عن طريق ابنه، وإذا كان المسيح هو الحجر الذى قطع بغير يدين والذى   سيدمر الممالك  الزمنية، ويقيم ملكوت أبدى الذى هو قيامه الأبرار، كما يعلن   هو: "يقيم إله السموات  مملكه لن تنقرض أبداً"، فلندع أولئك الذين …   يرفضون الخالق ولا يوافقون على أن الأنبياء قد  أرسلوا من قبل الآب الذى   أتى منه الرب أيضاً.. لأن النبوات التى أنبأ بها الخالق  بنفس الأسلوب   بواسطة جميع الأنبياء قد أتمها المسيح فى النهاية عاملاً إرادة أبيه    ومكملاً لتدبيراته الخاصة بالجنس البشرى".*
*(4) العلامة أوريجانوس (185 – 253م):*
*وما   كتبه أوريجانوس عن ضد المسيح لا يخرج عن ما ذكرناه فى الصفحات  السابقة   وما ذكره القديس إريناوس، خاصة ما جاء عن القرن الصغير فى دا 23:8-25 و2    تسالونيكى 4:2 ، والنبؤه فيما يختص بضد المسيح أعلنت فى سفر دانيال… وقد ذكر فى نبؤاته الأمور الخاصة بالملكوت الآتى  مبتداً من أزمنة دانيال ومستمراً إلى نهاية العالم… وما قاله بولس فى الكلمات المقتبسة منه حين  يقول…(49).*
*(5) أما العلامة هيبوليتوس:*
*فقد كتب مقاله كاملة بعنوان "المسيح وضد المسيح، لا يخرج مضمون ما جاء  بها عن ضد المسيح عما ذكر فى هذا الفصل.*
*(6) القديس جيروم :*
*"ويدعى   (ضد المسيح) إنسان حتى لا نفترض أنه شيطان أو روح شرير، ولكن  كائن  إنسانى  يسكن فيه الشيطان لأنه إنسان الخطية الذى سيجلس فى هيكل الله  مظهراً  نفسه  أنه إله(50)".*
*(7) القديس كيرلس الأورشليمى :*
*ولم   يخرج القديس كيرلس أسقف أورشليم عما بيناه فى هذا الفصل وقال سيأتى  ضد   المسيح المكتوب عنه، عند انتهاء أزمنة الإمبراطورية الرومانية، وظهور   علامات  نهاية العالم، سيقوم عشرة ملوك رومانيون معاً، فى أماكن مختلفة،   يوحكمون فى زمن  واحد. وبعد هؤلاء يأتى الحادى عشر. وهو ضد المسيح. فيغتصب   السلطة الرومانية بأعماله  السحرية، ويذل ثلاثة ممن حكموا قبله ويخضع   السبعة الآخرين لسلطانه. وبما أنه عالم  وذكى، فسيتظاهر فى البداية   باللياقة والاعتدال والميل إلى الإحسان، وبعلامات  وأعجايب سحرية كاذبة،   يخدع اليهود بادعائه أنه المسيح المنتظر. ثم تنسب إليه جميع  أنواع الشرور   بسبب وحشيته وجوره الذى يبلغ حداً يفوق معه جميع الظالمين والملحدين   الذين  سبقوه. تجدوه روح متعطشة للدماء. قاسية لا تعرف سبيلاً إلى الرحمة،  مليئة   بالخداع والمكر ضد الجميع، ولا سيما ضدنا نحن المسيحيين. وبعد  اقترافه شتى  الجرائم  زهاء ثلاث سنوات وستة شهور، سيهلكه ابن الله الوحيد،  ربنا يسوع  المسيح، المسيح  الحق. بنفخة فمه، ويبطله بظهور مجيئه المجيد  من السماء  ويلقيه فى نار جهنم  … هذه الأشياء … تعلمناها فى الكتب المقدسة التى تقرأها الكنيسة،  وخاصة فى نبؤه دانيال ….   كما فسرها الملاك جبرائيل.." ثم يستمر فى شرح ما  جاء فى رسالة بولس   الرسول الثانية إلى تسالونيكى وفى خطاب السيد المسيح عن نهاية  العالم   ودمار أورشليم (متى 24)(51).  *
*(8) القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى (496-373م) :*
*يتحدث   القديس أثناسيوس عن ضد المسيح فى شخص آريوس والهرطقة الآريوسية  ويقول :   "ألم تصف رؤيا دانيال ضد المسيح : أنه سيصنع حرباً مع القديسين ويغلبهم    ويفوق عليهم كل من كانوا قبله فى أعمال الشر، وسيذل ثلاثة ملوك ويتكلم   بكلمات ضد  العلى ويظن أنه يغير الأوقات والناموس؟ والآن من هو الشخص الآخر   إلى جانب قسطنديوس  حاول أن يفعل هذه الأشياء؟ حقاً أنه مثلما سيكون ضد   المسيح. فهو يتكلم بكلام ضد  العلى لهذه الهرطقة (الآريوسية) الضالة :   ويصنع حرباً ضد القديسين بنفى الأساقفة  …(52)".**
*
*ج- ضد المسيح والمسيحية عبر التاريخ *
*أعلن   القديس يوحنا بالروح عن "أضداد للمسح كثيرين" أتوا إلى العالم من  أيامه،   وقد ظهر على مر التاريخ أفراد وجماعات وهيئات وحكومات حاربت المسيح    والمسيحية وكانوا أضداداً قساة على المسيحية والمسيح والتى حاولوا اقتلاعها   من  جذورها سواء بالفكر أو التعذيب أو القتل مثل اليهود والرومان فى   القرون الأولى  الذين حاولوا استئصال المسيحية من الوجود؛ فقد حارب اليهود   السيد المسيح واضطهدوه  حتى الموت، وبعد قيامته من الموت وصعوده إلى  السماء  حاربوا المسيحية بدون رحمة وبلا  هوادة فسجنوا الرسل، ورجموا  استيفانوس  وقتلوا يعقوب بن زبدى وشتتوا المؤمنين  وحاربوهم فى كل بلاد  والإمبراطورية  الرومانية. أما الرومان، خاصة أباطرتهم، من  نيرون إلى  دقلديانوس، والذان  ادعوا الألوهية؛ وكان الإيمان المسيحى الرافض لهذا   الفكر الوثنى أكبر خطر  عليهم، فقد كانوا أشد وأفظع أضداد للمسيحية فى  القرون الأولى  فعذبوا  الآلاف بكل أنوع وآلات التعذيب وأشدها فتكاً،  وقتلوا الآلاف سواء بإلقائهم   أحياء فى الزيت المغلى أو النيران أو  بإلقائهم للأسود الجائعة أو بالسيف  أو بأنواع  القتل الأخرى الأشد هولاً  وفتكاً. وجاء بروفيرى الوثنى الذى  حاول بكتابه "ضد  المسيحيين" اقتلاع  المسيحية من جذورها. ومن داخل المسيحية  خرج أصحاب البدع  والهرطقات مثل  آريوس والأريوسية فى القرن الثانى ورسل  وشهود يهوه فى القرن العشرين   بأفكارهم الهدامة للعقيدة المسيحية والإيمان  المسيحى المسلم مرة للقديسين.  ثم جاءت  الوجودية والفلسفات المادية  الإلحادية فى العصور الحديثة وحاربت  المسيح بكل عنف  وقسوة، فكرياً وظهرت  الشيوعية فأفكارها المادية  الإلحادية وحاربت المسيحية وحاربت  الله ذاته  وأنكرت وجوده والفت "سفر  الإلحاد" لمحاربة الإيمان بالله والمسيحية ودرست   الإلحاد فى المدارس  والجامعات وسجنت وعذبت وقتلت الآلاف والملايين من  المسيحيين على  مدى 70  سنة.*
*وهكذا   وجد أضداد كثيرون للمسيح والمسيحية وسوف يأتى ضد المسيح فى  المستقبل قبل   المجئ الثانى للمسيح والدينونة وسيرى منه المؤمنون كل ما سبق أن كتب  عنه   فى سفر دانيال والعهد الجديد.*
*وسوف   تحدث حروب بين جنود ضد المسيح وبين القديسين ستنتهى فى النهاية  بإبادة   المسيح لهذا الدجال ضد المسيح ونرى فى نهاية كل حديث عن ضد المسيح أن   المسيح  قد حطمه وأباده.*
*ففى   رؤيا دانيال يقول الملاك لدانيال عن فناء ضد المسيح أو القرن الصغير    "فيجلس الدين وينزعزن عنه سلطانه ليفنوا ويبيدوا (أى العشرة ملوك وضد   المسيح وكل ما  يتصل بالمملكة الرابعة) إلى المنتهى(53)".    يقول يوحنا الرائى "هؤلاء الملوك العشرة" سيحاربون الحمل "المسيح"  والحمل  يغلبهم  لأنه رب الأرباب وملك الملوك. ويقول بولس الرسول "الذى  الرب يبيده  بنفخة فمه ويبطله  بظهور مجيئه" وهذا ما قاله أشعياء النبى  أيضا عن مجئ  المسيح وإبادته للأثيم "يضرب  الأرض بقضيب فمه ويميت المنافق  بنفخة شفتيه(54)".*
*وما   أجمل هذه الصورة التى نرى فيها المسيح منتصراً على الشر فى وقت  النهاية   إذ أنه خرج غالباً ولكى يغلب لأن أزمنة الأمم قد أنتهت وجاء زمن رد كل شئ    فى الأبدية. يقول يوحنا الرائى :*
*"ثم   رأيت السماء مفتوحة وإذ فرس أبيض والجالس عليه يدعى أميناً وصادقاً    وبالعدل يحكم ويحارب. وعيناه كلهيب نار وعلى رأسه تيجان كثيرة وله أسم   مكتوب ليس  أحد يعرفه إلا هو. وهو متسربل بثوب مغموس بدم ويدعى أسمه كلمة   الله والأجناد الذين  فى السماء كانوا يتبعونه على خيل بيض لابسين بزاً(55)    أبيض ونقياً ومن فمه يخرج سيف ماضى لكى يضرب به الأمم وهو سيرعاهم بعصا   من حديد وهو  يدوس معصرة خمر سخط وغضب الله القادر على كل شئ. وله على  ثوبه  وعلى فخذه اسم مكتوب  ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب(56).*
*6- الدينونة :*
*يقول الوحى الإلهى "وضع للناس أن يموتوا مرو وبعد ذلك الدينونة(57)"    وهنا فى سفر دانيال يصور الوحى الإلهى الدينونة فى مشهد رهيب لا يستطيع   الفكر  البشرى تخيله، بعد الحرب التى يخوضها ضد المسيح وبعد أن "يبيده  الرب  ينفخه فمه"،  فيقول : "كنت أرى إلى أن وضعت عروش وجلس القديم الأيام.   لباسه أبيض كالثلج وشعر  رأسه كالصوف النقى وعرشه لهيب نار وبكراته نار   متقدة. نهر جرى وخرج من قدامه ألوف  ألوف تخدمه وربوات ربوات وقوف قدامه.   فجلس الدين وفتحت الأسفار …" عدد9-10. وهذا المشهد مطابق تماماً لما جاء فى  رؤيا 4:20،11،12 كما سنرى.*
*أ- القديم الأيام :*
*من   هو القديم الأيام الجالس على العرش؟ وماذا يدل قدم الأيام؟ يقول عنه    الوحى الإلهى فى سفر أشعياء النبى "العلى المرتفع ساكن الأبد القدوس أسمه(58)".    وفى سفر الرؤيا يقول "وإذا عرش موضوع فى السماء وعلى العرش جالس" وهذا   الجالس تسبحه  المخلوقات، الكائنات السمائية "نهاراً وليلاً قائلة قدوس   قدوس قدوس الرب الإله  القدير على كل شئ الذى كان والكائن والذى يأتى(59)".    إنه هو الله السرمدى، الأزلى الأبدى، ويشير قدم الأيام إلى الأزلية   والأبدية "من  قبل أن تولد الجبال أو بدأت الأرض والمسكونة منذ الأزل إلى   الأبد أنت الله(60)"  "كرسيك مثبتة منذ القدم. منذ الأزل أنت(61)".*
*والابن أيضا وصف بقديم الأيام "ومخارجه منذ القديم منذ أيام الأزل(62)".  الذى هو قبل كل شئ وفيه يقوم الكل(63)"،  "فى البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله … كل شئ به كان (خلق) وبغيره لم يكن شئ مما كان  (خُلق)(64)".  فهو واحد مع الآب فى الجوهر(65)  ومساوى له فى كل شئ(66).    ونفس الصفات المذكورة للآب فى سفر دانيال هى نفس صفات الابن فى سفر   الرؤيا "وأما  رأسه وشعره فأبيضان كالصوف الأبيض كالثلج وعيناه كلهيب نار(67)"    ويشير بياض الرأس والشعر، هنا، إلى الأزلية وقدم الأيام، كما يشير إلى   الطهارة  السماوية والخلو من العيوب. ويرى بعض المفسرون أن بياض الشعر يشير   أيضا إلى الإشعاع  الذى تدفق من الابن فى التجلى (متى 2:17) كما قيل عنه   "من رحم الفجر لك طل حداثتك"  مز 3:110 … وتشير عبارات "عرشه لهيب نار وبكراته نار متقدة"  نهر نار جرى وخرج من قدامه" ع 9،10 إلى كل من الطهارة والدينونة(68).  ويقول الوحى الإلهى "إلهنا نار آكلة(69)".  وصوته "يقدح لهيب نار(70)"،  وكلمته كنار "أليست هكذا كلمتى كنار يقول الرب كمطرقة تحطم الصخر(71)"    نار تطهر وتقدس. كما رأى حزقيال النبى منظر شبه مجد الرب "كمنظر نار  دخله  من حوله  ومن منظر حقويه إلى فوق ومن منظر حقويه إلى تحت رأيت مثل  منظر  نار ولها لمعان من  حولها(72)".*
*ب- مشهد الدينونة :*
*يصور   لنا الوحى الإلهى مشهد الدينونة فى سفر دانيال وفى سفر الرؤيا  بصورة  تفوق  الخيال والإدراك البشرى، حيث يجلس الله على عرش الدينونة المهيب  العظيم   وحوله ألوف وملايين الملائكة الأطهار الأخيار "مركبات الله ربوات  ألوف  مكررة. الرب  فيها(73)"،  "ربوات هم محفل ملائكة(74)"،  "ونظرت وسمعت صوت ملائكة كثيرون حول العرش …   وكان عددهم ربوات ربوات وألوف ألوف. قائلين بصوت  عظيم مستحق هو الحمل   المذبوح (المسيح) أن يأخذ القدرة والغنى والحكمة والقوة  والكرامة والمجد   والبركة وكل خليقة مما فى السماء وعلى الأرض وتحت الأرض وما على  البحر كل   ما فيها سمعتها قائلة للجالس على العرش وللحمل البركة والكرمة والمجد    والسلطان إلى أبد الأبدين(75)".*
*ويقول   الرائى بالروح مكملاً ما جاء فى سفر دانيال النبى "ورأيت عروشاً  فجلسوا   عليها وأعطوا حكماً" الغالبين، القديسين، "ثم رأيت عرشاً عظيماً أبيض    والجالس عليه الذى من وجهه هربت الأرض والسماء ولم يوجد لهما موضع. ورأيت   الأموات  صغاراً وكباراً واقفين أمام الله وانفتحت أسفار وأنفتح سفر آخر هو   سفر الحياة ودين  الأموات مما هو مكتوب فى الأسفار بحسب أعمالهم"(رؤ 4:20،11،12).*
*ج- اشتراك القديسين فى الدينونة :*
*فى   رؤيا دانيال يقول "وضعت عروش" وفى رؤيا يوحنا يقول "ورأيت عروشاً  فجلسوا   عليها وأعطوا حكماً" أى القديسين الذين سيشتركون فى الدينونة، ويوضح هذا    المفهوم القديس بولس بالروح قائلاً "ألستم تعلمون أن القديسين سيدنون   العالم. ألستم  تعلمون إننا سندين ملائكة" (1كو 2:6،3) ويقول السيد المسيح   لتلاميذه "متى جلس ابن  الإنسان على كرسى مجده تجلسون أنتم أيضا على أثنى   عشر كرسى تدينون أسباط إسرائيل  الاثنى عشر" (مت 28:19). وأخيراً سيجازى   القديسين أيضا ويأخذون أجرتهم، أى ينالون  الأكاليل السمائية كقول القديس   بولس بالروح "جاهدت الجهاد الحسن أكملت السعى حفظت  الإيمان وأخيراً قد وضع   لى إكليل البر الذى يهبه لى فى ذلك اليوم الرب الديان  العادل" (تى   7:4،8)، وكما يعد السيد المسيح "من يغلب فسأعطيه أن يجلس معى فى عرشى  كما   غلبت أنا أيضا وجلست مع أبى فى عرشه" (رؤ 21:3). وبالإجمال يقول السيد   "ومتى  جاء ابن الإنسان فى مجده وجميع الملائكة القديسين معه فحينئذ يجلس   على كرسى مجده.  ويجتمع أمامه جميع الشعوب فيميز بعضهم عن بعض كما يميز   الراعى الخراف عن الجداء"  (متى 31:25،32).*
*د- الأسفار :*
*رأى   دانيال النبى فى رؤياه "فجلس الدن وفتحت الأسفار ورأى القديس يوحنا    وانفتحت أسفار وانفتح سفر آخر هو سفر الحياة ودين الأموات مما هو مكتوب فى   الأسفار  بحسب أعمالهم". فما هى الأسفار؟*
*هناك   أسفار هى التى سُجلت فيها أسماء البشر منذ بدء الخليقة كما سُجلت  فيها   أعمالهم. أما السفر الثانى فهو سفر الحياة الذى يُسجل فيه الذين سيحصلون   على  المجد الأبدى كقول السيد المسيح لتلاميذ "لا تفرحوا بهذا أن الأرواح   نخضع لكم بل  أفرحوا بالحرى أن أسمائكم كتبت فى السموات(76)".  أى فى سفر الحياة. يقول القديس بولس الرسول عن القديسين "العاملين معى الذين  أسمائهم فى سفر الحياة(77)"  وفى سفر الرؤيا يعد السيد المسيح "من يغلب فيلبس ثياباً بيض ولن أمحو أسمه من سفر  الحياة…(78)" أما الهالكين والضالين "ليس أسمائهم مكتوبة منذ  تأسيس العالم فى سفر حياة الحمل(79)"  ولن يدخل السماء "إلا المكتوبين فى سفر حياة الحمل(80)"    وأخيراً "إن كان أحد يحذف من أقوال كتاب هذه النبوة يحذف الله نصيبه من   سفر الحياة  ومن المدينة المقدسة ومن المكتوب فى هذا الكتاب (81)…" أى من يزيد على ما جاء فى الكتاب المقدس حرفاً  واحداً أو يحذف حرفاً واحداً يحذف الله اسمه من سفر الحياة.*
*وقديما طلب داود من الله أن لا يكتب اسم الأشرار مع الأبرار "ليمحوا من  سفر الأحياء ومع القديسين لا يكتبوا (82)…"   وهو نفس السفر المذكور فى دانيال 1:12 فسيجازى  الله كل واحد حسب ما هو   مكتوب فى الأسفار كل واحد بحسب أعماله ومن يوجد اسمه  مكتوباً فى سفر   الحياة فسيدخل مع القديسين أورشليم الجديدة حيث "مسكن الله مع الناس  وهو   سيسكن معهم وهو يكونون له شعباً والله نفسه يكون معهم إلهاً لهم. وسيمسح   الله  كل دمعة من عيونهم والموت لا يكون فيما بعد ولا يكون حز ولا صراخ ولا   وجع فيما بعد  لأن الأمور الأولى قد مضت..(83)"  وكل من لم يوجد مكتوباً فى سفر الحياة سوف يطرح فى بحيرة النار(84).*
*7- إن الإنسان الممجد على السحاب :*
*جاء   فى رؤيا دانيال النبى بعد مشهد الدينونة مباشرة السيد المسيح فى  صورة  شبه  إنسان إذ لم يكن قد تجسد بعد فُقرب إلى الله الآب القديم الأيام " كنت  أرى   فى رؤى الليل وإذا مع سحب السماء مثل ابن الإنسان أتى وجاء إلى  القديم  الأيام  فقربوه قدامه. فأعطى سلطاناً ومجداً وملكوتاً لتتعبد له كل  الشعوب  والأمم والألسنة  سلطانه سلطان أبدى ما لن يزول وملكوته ما لا  ينقرض" عدد  13،14.*
*وجاء فى سفر الرؤيا "هوذا يأتى مع السحاب وستنظره كل عين والذين طعنوه  وينوح عليه جميع قبائل الأرض …   كنت فى الروح فى يوم الرب وسمعت ورائى صوت عظيماً  كصوت بوق.. فالتفت   لأنظر الصوت الذى تكلم معى ولما التفت رأيت سبع مناير من ذهب وفى  وسط   السبع مناير شبه إنسان متسربلاً بثوب إلى الرجلين.." وأيضا "ثم نظرت وإذ   بسحابة  بيضاء وعلى السحابة جالس شبه إنسان له على رأسه إكليل من ذهب وفى   يده منجل حاد  …"(85)  والآية الأولى تعلن عن إعطاء الرؤيا ليوحنا فى جزيرة بطمس بينما الآية الثانية  تتحدث عن مجئ المسيح الثانى وقت الدينونة (الحصاد).*
*ورؤيا   دانيال النبى تتحدث عن مجئ المسيح الأول والثانى. أى تتحدث عنه  كأبن   الإنسان نائب البشرية الذى جاء ليفتديها ويؤسس ملكوت السموات ثم تتحدث عن    مجيئه الثانى وقت الدينونة.*
*"وقد أعترف اليهود قبل الميلاد أن هذه الفقرة (النبؤة) فى سفر دانيال هى  نبؤه عن المجئ الثانى للمسيا، وأعطوا للمسيا لقب "عنانى  Amani" "الآتى على السحابة" وذلك بناء على ما جاء فى  هذه النبؤة. وكما يقول الأسقف كاندلر Chandler "كان اسم عنانى  Amani معروفاً للمسيا، لأن كلمة السحاب فى دانيال ه  "عنانى  Amani"(*).    ويفسر البعض من الربيين كلمات "مثل ابن الإنسان" ب "الرب برنا (أر 6:23)   وقوله  "وجاء إلى القديم الأيام فقربوه قدامه" مزمور 1:110 "قال الرب  لربى  أجلس عن يمينى(#)".*
*ولقب   ابن الإنسان هو من احب ألقاب السيد المسيح إليه، فقد احبه جداً  وتمسك به   كثيراً وقد ورد ذكره فى العهد الجديد 85 مرة ودائماً يذكر اليهود أنه هو    المسيا، ابن الإنسان الآتى على السحاب الذى ذكره دانيال النبى، وهذا ما   أعلنه السيد  المسيح نفسه أمام رئيس الكهنة قائلاً : "أنا هو (أى المسيح)   وسوف تبصرون ابن  الإنسان جالساً عن يمين القوة وآتياً فى سحاب السماء(86)"  وهذه إشارة واضحة من السيد المسيح نفسه على انه هو الذى تكلم عنه دانيال  النبى.*
*وكلمه شبه الإنسان تعنى تجسد المسيح فى صورة إنسان لداء البشرية "فهو  صورة الله غير المنظور البكر فوق كل خليقة..(87)"،    والذى قال عنه الوحى بلسان القديس وبولس الرسول "الذى إذ كان فى صورة   الله لم يحسب  خلسة أن يكون معادلاً لله. لكنه أخلى نفسه آخذاً صورة عبد   صائراً فى شبه الناس. وإذ  وجد فى الهيئة كإنسان وضع نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت   موت الصليب. لذلك رفعه الله وأعطاه  أسماً فوق كل اسم. لكى تجثوا باسم  يسوع  كل ركبة ممن فى السماء ومن على الأرض ومن  تحت الأرض. ويعترف كل لسان  أن  يسوع المسيح هو رب لمجد الله الآب".*
*فهو   قد نزل من السماء وتنازل عن عظمته وأخذ شكل العبد لكى يخلص البشرية  من   خطاياها وهذا ما قصده الوحى حين قال "ولكن الذى وضع قليلاً عن الملائكة (أى    بصورة إنسان) يسوع نراه مكللاً بالمجد والكرامة من أجل ألم الموت لكى   يذوق بنعمة  الله الموت لأجل كل واحد(88)"    وكما تشير الرؤيا إلى تجسد المسيح وتنازله العظيم فهى تتكلم بالأكثر عن   المسيح عن  المسيح المجدد والديان الذى تخضع له الشعوب والأمم والألسنة.*
*وهذا   ما أعلنه القديس بولس الرسول بالروح "لكى تجثوا بأسم يسوع كل ركبة  ممن  فى  السماء ومن على الأرض ومن تحت الأرض" وما أعلنه الوحى فى سفر الرؤيا  "ثم  بوق  الملاك السابع فحدثت أحداث عظيمة فى السماء قائلة قد صارت ممالك   العالم لربنا  ومسيحه فسيملك إلى أبد الآبدين.."(89).*
*وقال السيد المسيح نفسه "كل شئ قد دفع إلى من أبى.."(90) فهو  "رئيس ملوك الأرض ورب الأرباب. وملك الملوك" "ورئيس الحياة"(91)   "إذ  تخضع له الآن جميع الشعوب والأمم وسيخضع له الكل يوم الدينونة. وإذا   نظرنا الآن إلى  شعوب العالم ككل نجد أنه لا توجد دولة واحدة فى العالم  ليس  بها كنيسة(92)  وتقول إحصائية للكتاب المقدس لسنة 1976 أن مجموع اللغات التى ترجم إليها الكتاب  المقدس 1603 لغة ولهجة منها 262 للكتاب المقدس ككل(93)،    كاملاً، 138لغة للعهد الجديد، 940 لغة للكتاب المقدس مجزء. ثم تشير   الرؤيا إلى  المجئ الثانى للمسيح وملكوته الأبدى وتعلن الرؤيا عن ملك   القديسين بعد الدينونة.  "وبلغ الوقت فأمتلك القديسون المملكة…   والمملكة والسلطان وعظمة المملكة تحت كل السماء  تعطى لشعب قديسى العلى.   ملكوته ملكوت أبدى وجميع السلاطين إياه يعبدون ويطيعون".  فسيأتى المسيح   على السحاب مع قديسيه وسيخضع كل شئ تحت قدميه ويملك معه قديسيه  وسيخضع كل   شئ تحت قدميه ويملك معه قديسيه وهذا ما قاله السيد المسيح عن ذلك الوقت:    "وحينئذ تظهر علامة ابن الإنسان فى السماء، وحينئذ تنوح جميع قبائل الأرض   ويبصرن  ابن الإنسان آتياً فى سحاب السماء بقوة ومجد كثير. فيرسل ملائكته   ببوق عظيم الصوت  فيجمعون مختاريه من الأربع الرياح من أقصاه السموات إلى   إقصائها(94)…*
*ففى النهاية سيخضع الكل للمسيح وتنتهى أزمنة الأمم. وسينتهى كل شئ على  الأرض إذ تحترق الأرض والمصنوعات التى فيها(95).    ويبطل الموت إلى الأبد، وبعد ذلك النهاية متى سلم الملك لله الآب متى   ابطل كل رياسة  وكل سلطان وكل قوة لأنه يجب أن يملك حتى يخضع جميع الأعداء   تحت قدميه. آخر عدو  ويبطل هو الموت"(96).*

 (1) دا 13:7

 (5) عد 6:34-7؛ خر 10:47

 (6) أش 20:57-21؛ أر 23:39

 (7) مز 7:65

 (8) رؤ 15:17

 (9) أر 36:49

 (10) زك 5:6

 (11) دا 20:10

 (12) دا 20:10

 (13) دا 1:12

 (14)Chr. Words. Dan. P. 29.

 (15) أش 20:57

 (16) رؤ 6:4

 (17) رؤ 2:15

 (18) أر 7:4؛ 19:49

 (19) خر 3:17

 (20) أنظر أر 7:4؛ 6:5؛ 19:49؛ 17:50

 (21)Hypo. Dan. 178.

 (22) دا 33:4

 (23) دا 30:5،31

 (24) دا 8:6

 (25) دا 20:8

 (26)The Pulpit Dan. P. 211

 (27)Ibid

 (28)M. Henry Dan. P. 1071

 (29)Willmington’s P. 228

 (30)Ibid.

 (31)Hypo. Dan. 178.

 (32) دا 21:8

 (33) رؤ 1:13

 (35)Chr. Words. Dan. P. 30

 (36)Ag. Her. V. 26

 (37) عظة 15 ترجمة الآب جورج منصور ص 279

 (38)The Pulpit Dan. P. 211

 (39) دا 24:7-26

 (40) دا 9:8-14

 (41) دا 13:8-25

 (42) دا 31:11-37.

 (43) رؤ 5:13-8

 (44) 2تس 8:2-10

 (45) 1يو 18:2-22

 (46) 2يو 7

 (47) متى 5:24،24

 (48)Ag. Her. XXVI

 (49)Ag. Celsus V 1:45.

 (50)Chr. Words. Dan. P. 31.

 (51) العظة 15

 (52)History of Arians.

 (53) دا 21:7

 (54) أش 4:11

 (55) البز الأبيض رمز الطهارة

 (56) رؤ 11:19-16

 (57) عب 27:9

 (58) أش 15:57

 (59) رؤ 8:4

 (60) مز 2:90

 (61) مز 2:93

 (62) ميخا 2:5

 (63) كو 17:1

 (64) يو 1:1-3

 (65) يو 30:10

 (66) يو 18:5

 (67) رؤ 14:1؛ 4:2؛11

 (68)G. C. Luck. P 8 & unger Merrill E. unger’s Bible Dictionery P. 365

 (69) عب 29:21

 (70) مز 7:29

 (71) أر 29:23

 (72) حز 27:1،21

 (73) مز 17:68

 (74) عب 22:12

 (75) رؤ 11:5-13

 (76) لو 20:10

 (77) فى 4

 (78) رؤ 5:3

 (79) رؤ 8:13

 (80) رؤ 7:21

 (81) رؤ 19:22

 (82) مز 28:69

 (83) رؤ 3:21-4

 (84) رؤ 15:20

 (85) رؤيا 7:1،13؛ 14:14

 (*)The NIV Interliner Heb. Eng. OT. P. 464

 (#)Ibid

 (86) مرقس 61:14،62

 (87)Firstborn NIV & NKJV + Chr. Words. P. 32

 (88) عب 9:2،10

 (89) رؤيا 15:11.

 (90) مت 27:11.

 (91) رؤيا 5:1، 14:17. أعمال 15:3.

 (92) وقد ظلت دولتان هما افغانستان والسعودية إلى بداية الستينيات من هذا   القرن بدون كنائس. أنظر كتاب قصة انتشار المسيحية منذ عام 1700 حتى اليوم   مؤلفة جون فوستر ترجمة القس منيس عبد النور.

 (93) عن مجلة لقاء الشبيبة التى تصدر من مركز الشبيبة بسويسرا العدد الأول ص 10.

 (94) متى 30:24-31.

 (95) 2 بط 10:3.

 (96) 1 كو 24:15-26.
*
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*الفصل الثامن*

*الرؤيا الثانية (ص8)*

*القرن الصغير (ضد المسيح) ومعصية الخراب*


*رأينا فى الفصل السابق تتابع الإمبراطوريات العالمية الأربعة التى جاء  المسيح فى زمن آخرها، وتأسيس ملكوت الله، ملكوت المسيح، ملكوت السموات، ثم ظهور  شخصية ضد المسيح الذى سيأتى فى المستقبل وقت المجئ الثانى للمسيح والدينونة. وفى  هذا الفصل يقدم لنا الوحى الإلهى فى نبوات دانيال النبى صورة نبوية للصراع الذى دار  بين ملوك مادى وفارس وملوك اليونان وعلى رأسهم الاسكندر الأكبر. ثم يقدم لنا صور  لما سيحدث عند انقسام إمبراطورية اليونان إلى أربعة أقسام أو ممالك وخروج "قرن من  الصغر" والمترجم "قرن صغير" من أحد هذه الممالك الأربعة، ثم تقدم لنا النبوة وصفاً  تفصيلياً لعمل هذا القرن مع شعب الله كنموذج مجسم وصورة رمزية لإنسان الخطية ابن  الهلاك، الذى يحركه الشيطان، فهو ضد المسيح فى العهد القديم المجسم لشخصية ضد  المسيح الآتى، فى المستقبل قبل الدينونة مباشرة.*
*يقول دانيال النبى : "فى السنة الثالثة من ملك بيلشاصر الملك ظهرت لى  أنا دانيال رؤيا بعد التى ظهرت فى الابتداء. فرأيت فى الرؤيا وكان فى رؤياى وأنا فى  شوشان القصر الذى لأية عيلام. فرأيت فى الرؤيا وأنا عند نهر أولاى. فرفعت عينى  ورأيت وإذا بكبش واقف عند النهر وله قرنان والقرنان عاليان والواحد أعلى من الآخر  والأعلى طالع أخيراً. رأيت الكبش ينطح غرباً وشمالاُ وجنوباً فلم يقف حيوان قدامه  ولا منقذ من يده وفعل كمرضاته وعظم(1)".*
*يرى دانيال النبى نفسه فى هذه الرؤيا فى قصر شوشان أو سوسا، عاصمة عيلام  التى تقع شرق بابل ب 230 ميل وشمال الخليج العربى (الفارسى) ب 120 ميل. ونهر أولاى،  أو قناة أولاى تمر بالقرب من شوشان. وقد نقل دانيال، بالروح، فى هذه الرؤيا ليكون  إلى جانب ذلك النهر.*
*أ- الكبش الذى له قرنان (ملوك مادى وفارس) :*
*يقول الكائن السمائى فى تفسيره للرؤيا فى وصف هذا الكبش "أما الكبش الذى  رأيته ذا القرنين فهو ملوك مادى وفارس(2)".  فتصور لنا النبوة الإمبراطورية المادية الفارسية فى صورة هذا الكبش الذى له القرنان  العاليان. ويقول لنا أحد مؤرخى القرن الرابع ويدعى مارسيلينوس Marcellinus أن الملك الفارسى عندما يكون على رأس جيشه كان  يرتدى رأس كبش على رأسه بدلاً من التاج. وكان أحد القرنين أعلى من الآخر، وهذا ما  سبق أن أشارت إليه النبوة السابقة، عندما رمزت لهذه الإمبراطورية المتحدة بالدب  الذى "ارتفع على جانب واحد(3)"،  إشارة إلى سيادة العنصر الفارسى على العنصر المادى كما يؤكد التاريخ.*
*ب- هذا الكبش ذو القرنين اتجه بفتوحاته غرباً وغزا بابل وسوريا وأسيا  الصغرى واتجه نحو اليونان، وشمالا باتجاه كولكيس Colchis وارمينيا وسكيثيا، وجنوباً بإخضاع جزء من العربية  ومصر وإثيوبيا.*
*ب- التيس العافى (ملك اليونان) :*
*ثم يكمل دانيال النبى رؤيا قائلاً "وبينما كنت متأملاً وإذا بتيس من  المعز جاء من المغرب على وجه كل الأرض ولم يمس الأرض. وللتيس قرن معتبر بين عينيه.  وجاء إلى الكبش صاحب القرنين الذى رأيته واقفاً عند النهر وركض إليه بشدة قوته.  ورأيته قد وصل إلى جانب الكبش فاستشاط عليه وضرب الكبش وكسر قرنيه فلم تكن للكبش  قوة على الوقوف أمامه وطرحه على الأرض وداسه ولم يكن للكبش منقذ من يده. فتعظم تيس  المعز جداً ولما اعتز انكسر القرن العظيم وطلع عوضاً عنه أربعة قرون معتبرة نحو  رياح السماء الأربع(4)".  ويقول له الكائن السمائى فى التفسير والتيس العاقى ملك اليونان والقرن العظيم الذى  بين عينيه هو الملك الأول. وإذ أنكسر وقام أربعة عوضاً عنه فستقوم أربعة ممالك من  الأمة ولكن ليس فى قوته(5)".*
*‌أ-        وتشير هذه الآيات، كما أوضح الكائن السمائى لدانيال النبى إلى  الإمبراطورية اليونانية ورأسها الاسكندر الأكبر، الذى جاء من المغرب (الغرب) واندفع  فجأة تجاه الكبش؛ الإمبراطورية المادية الفارسية وهزمه هزيمة  شديدة.*
*‌ب-       يقول المؤرخون إن الاسكندر الأكبر قال أنه ابن الإله جوبيتر آمون الذى  كان يتمثل ويرمز إليه بشكل تيس(6)، وقد  اكتشفت صور تاريخية تصور تيس بقرن واحد كرمز للجيوش اليونانية القديمة(7).*
*‌ج-       ثم تقول النبوة "أن التيس أو الإمبراطور اليونانى تحرك بغضب" ضد الكبش.  فقد قام الاسكندر الأكبر بمحاربة الفرس بجيوشهم الجرارة فهزمهم فى ثلاثة مواقع هى  :*
*1-                جارنيكوس سنة 334 ق.م.*
*2-                إيسوس سنة 333 ق.م.*
*3-                اربيلا سنة 331 ق.م.*
*وكان الجيش الفارسى فى موقعة إيسوس يتكون من 600.000 فى حين أن جيش  الاسكندر الأكبر لم يزد على 47.000. ولم تقم للإمبراطورية المادية الفارسية أى  قائمة بعد ذلك.*
*‌د-        ويخبرنا المؤرخ والكاهن اليهود يوسيفوس (36-100م) أن الاسكندر، كما بينا  سابقاً، قابل رئيس كهنة اليهود خارج أورشليم، وأراه الكاهن هذه النبوة الواضحة عنه،  والذى تنبأ فيها دانيال النبى بهزيمة الفرس أمام الاسكندر الأكبر، قبل ذلك ب 225  سنة، ثم قرأها له، فتقدم الاسكندر وجثا على الأرض.*
*‌ه-         ويرى دانيال النبى فى هذه الرؤيا انكسار الاسكندر الأكبر، القرن العظيم  ، فجأة، فقد مات فى سن 33 سنة وانقسام إمبراطوريته إلى أربعة ممالك بين قواده  الأربعة, مات فى حفلة طقسية ماجنة سنة 323 ق.م. فى بابل، وانقسمت الإمبراطورية إلى  أربعة ممالك؛ بين قواده الأربعة :*
*1-                بطليموس حكم مصر وفلسطين وبيترا. العربية.*
*2-                سلوقس حكم سوريا وبابل والشرق.*
*3-                كاسندر حكم مقدونيا واليونان.*
*4-                ليسيماخوس حكم تراكيا Thrace وبيثنيا (آسيا الصغرى).*
*ج- القرن الصغير "ضد المسيح فى القديم" :*
*ثم تعلن الرؤيا ابتداء من الآية التاسعة وحتى نهاية الرؤيا والإصحاح  الثامن من سفر دانيال النبى عن "القرن الصغير" والذى هو لغوياً وحرفياً "قرناً من  الصغر". هذا القرن الصغير أو الذى آتى من الصغر هنا، هو غير القرن المذكور فى الفصل  السابق، فهذا القرن الذى أتى من الصغر جاء من أحد أقسام الإمبراطورية اليونانية، أو  الحيوان الثالث "ومن واحد منها (أى القرون الأربعة) خرج قرن صغير"، فى حين أن القرن  الصغير فى الفصل السابق جاء من الإمبراطورية الرابعة أو الحيوان الرابع، وقد طلع  بين العشرة قرون التى للحيوان الرابع أو الإمبراطورية الرابعة. وهذا القرن الذى جاء  من الصغر فى هذا الإصحاح هو بإجماع المفسرين من كل اتجاه هو الملك السورى انتيوخس  ابيفانس (175-164ق.م.) الذى قاومه اليهود عندما حاول أن يدخل التقاليد واللغة  والديانات الوثنية اليونانية إلى أورشليم. هذا الملك جاء من سلالة سلوقس ومن مملكة  سوريا وجلس على عرش سوريا من (175-164ق.م.) واستولى على أورشليم وقتل أكثر من  40.000 شخص فى ثلاثة أيام وباع مثل هذا العدد للعبودية.*
*وفيما يلى نقدم قائمة بأهم التواريخ والأحداث فى تاريخ بنى إسرائيل فى  أيام أنتيوخس ابيفانس، مع آيات سفر دانيال النبى لتفهم ما جاء بهذه النبوة بشكل  واضح وجلى :*
*1-                فى سنة 175ق.م. أغتصب انتيوخس ابيفانس الابن الأصغر لأنتيوخس العظيم  عرش سوريا.*
*وفى أورشليم أغتصب ياسون(8) رئاسة  الكهنوت من أخيه أونيا (اونياس) بالخديعة والرشوة وشراء المنصب من هذا الملك،  انتيوخس ابيفانس(9).*
*2-      وفى سنة 174ق.م. ساعد ياسون رئيس الكهنة مغتصب الكهنوت بالرشوة والذى  يصفه 2مكابيين ب "الزنديق الحقير لا الكاهن الأعظم(10)"،  اليهود المرتدين فى إدخال عادات وثنية وأقاموا مدارس وثنية وبنوا ملعباً كانوا  يمارسون فيه الرياضة وهم عراه(11).*
*3-       وفى سنة 172ق.م. أغتصب منلاوس(12)  منصب رئاسة الكهنوت من أخيه ياسون بالرشوة أيضا ودفع "ثلاث مئة قنطار فضة زيادة على  ما أعطاه ياسون، فحصل على منصب الكاهن الأعظم(13)".*
*4-       وفى سنة 171ق.م. هزم انتيوخس ابيفانس قوات بطليموس ملك مصر وابن أخته،  وحاول مصادقته بالخديعة ليسلبه مملكته وأستولى بجيشه على المدن الحصينة فى مصر(14).  وهذا ما تشير إليه نبوة دانيال النبى "وعظم جداً نحو الجنوب(15)" أى  مصر التى هى جنوب فلسطين.*
*5-       وفى سنة 170ق.م. سمع اليهود إشاعة كاذبة عن موت انتيوخس ابيفانس،  فهاجموا مواقعه العسكرية فى أورشليم. فحاصر هو بقواته أورشليم وأخذها وقتل كما يقول  2مكابيين "ثمانيين ألف قتيل (80.000) فى ثلاثة أيام. منهم أربعون ألف (40.000) فى  المعركة وبيع منهم كالعبيد ما لا يقل عن هذا العدد(16)".  ثم "دخل الهيكل …. وبيديه الدنستين النجستين حمل الآنية المقدسة  وما أهدته ملوك الأمم لزينة الهيكل وبهائه وكرامته ومضى بها(17)".*
*6-                وفى سنة 168ق.م. عاد انتيوخس إلى مصر وعندما أصبح قريباً من الإسكندرية  أمره ممثل الرومان أن ينسحب من مصر.*
*وبعد سنتين من سلبه للهيكل أرسل انتيوخس جامع الضرائب أبولونيوس إلى  أورشليم بجيش من 22.000 رجل ومعه أوامر بقتل البالغين وبيع النساء والأطفال كرقيق.  فسلب أبولنيوس الهيكل يوم السبت وقتل جميع الخارجين من المدينة للتفرج على  الاستعراض العسكرى الذى قام به جنوده عند مدخل المدينة(18).  وسلب ودمر جزءاً كبيراً من المدينة وقتل الكثير من السكان وحمل الآخرين إلى  العبودية والرق(19).*
*وبسبب ذلك انسحب يهوذا المكابى، الابن الثالث لمتثيا الكاهن(20)، مع  تسعة من رفاقه إلى الجبال "وعاشوا هناك عيشة الوحوش يقتاتون العشب لئلا ينجسو  أنفسهم كالأخرين(20)،  وأيضا بسبب "دمار الهيكل" وتوقف "المحرقة اليومية" ثلاث سنوات ونصف.*
*وأجبر انتيوخس ابيفانس بنى إسرائيل على الخضوع للدين اليونانى(21)،  وأمر ببناء مذابح للأصنام وأمر أن يدعى الهيكل فى أورشليم هيكل جوبيتر أوليمبس(22)،  وتقديم ذبائح للأوثان هناك وفى بقية مدن يهوذا الأخرى، ومنع الختان وتقديس السبت  وحرم الأعياد، وأصبح الاعتراف بالشريعة والأسفار المقدسة والديانة اليهودية جريمة  عقوبتها القتل(23).وبسبب ذلك أرتد الكثيرون من بنى  إسرائيل عن الإيمان بالله الواحد وتحولوا إلى عبادة الأصنام "وكانوا فى عيد الملك  يساقون بالقوة إلى الكل من ذبائح الأوثان فى عيد باخوس(24) إله  الخمر، وكانوا يجبرون على الطواف فى موكب التكريم..(25)".  ودنس الغرباء الوثنيين الهيكل "وأمتلأ الهيكل فسقاً وفجوراً، حتى أن الغرباء أخذوا  يمارسون أنواع العهر ويضاجعون النساء داخل الأماكن المقدسة ويدخلون إليها المحرمات.  وعلى المذبح كانت تقدم ذبائح حرمتها الشريعة(26)".*
*"رجسة الخراب" وأقيمت رجسة الخراب فى الهيكل على المذبح "وفى اليوم  الخامس عشر من شهر كسلو(27)  (اليوم الذى كانوا يعيدون فيه بمولد الملك) … أمر الملك انتيوخس ببناء "رجاسة الخراب" فوق مذبح  هيكل الرب، وأقيمت مذابح للأصنام فى جميع أنحاء يهوذا". ورجاسة الخراب هنا هى مذبح  زوش الأولمبى وهو إله يونانى.*
*وكلمة "رجس" أو "رجسة" أو "رجاسة"، تعنى شئ مقيت، بغيض، كريه، وثن، وقد  ارتبطت بالممارسات الوثنية، وتشير إلى الأوثان فى ذاتها لأنها كريهة ومقيتة فى نظر  الله، كما تشير أيضا للمشاركة فى الشعائر الوثنية، والأوثان بصفة عامة مشار إليها  بصفة عامة "كرجس(28)"،  وكذلك الذين يعبدون الأوثان أيضا "للخزى صاروا رجساً كما احبوا(29)".  وانتيوخس ابيفانس نفسه، هنا هو نموذج لضد المسيح، بإقامته مذبحاً للإله زيوس (زوش)  وتمثالاً له فى الهيكل(30).  وهذا ما دعته رؤيا ونبوة دانيال ب "معصية الخراب" و"رجسة الخراب"، "وحتى إلى رئيس  الجند (أى الله) تعظم وبه أبطلت المحرقة الدائمة وهدم مسكن مقدسه. وجعل جند على  المحرقة بالمعصية فطرح الحق فى الأرض وفعل ونجح. فسمعت قدوساً واحداً (أى كائن روحى  ملائكى، ملاك) يتكلم فقال قدوس واحد لفلان المتكلم إلى متى الرؤيا من جهة المحرقة  الدائمة ومعصية الخراب لبذل القدس والجند مدوسين(31)".*
*وهكذا تحول هيكل الله إلى هيكل للوثن، للإله زيوس Zeus، وتحولت عبادة الله عن المرتدين إلى عبادة  الأوثان. أما الأتقياء فقد وصفوا هذه العبادة ب "الرجس المخرب(32)" أو  "رجسة الخراب".*
*وأمر الملك انتيوخس بإحراق نسخ الأسفار المقدسة "وما وجد من أسفار  الشريعة تمزق وأحترق بالنار. وكل من وجد عنده نسخة من كتاب العهد أو أتبع أحكام  الشريعة كان يقتل بأمر من الملك(33)".*


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*7-       وفى سنة 167ق.م. كان هناك عبيد من نبى إسرائيل ثابتين وماتوا شهداء مثل  اليعازر الكاهن الذى كان عمره تسعين سنة (90 سنة)، لقد حاولوا إرغامه على أكل  الخنزير الذى كانت تحرمه الشريعة وتعتبره كحيوان نجس(34)،  ولكنه رفض، حتى أن أصدقاءه من اليونانيين طلبوا منه أن يأكل أى لحم طاهر وتظاهر فقط  بأنه يأكل لحم خنزير، فقال لهم : "لا يليق بمن كان كبير السن مثلى أن يفعل غير ذلك  لئلا يظن كثير من الشبان أن لعازر وهو ابن تسعين سنة قبل مذهب الغرباء، فيضلون  بسببى(35)".*
*والأم التى استشهدت هى وأولادها السبعة بسبب تمسكهم الشديد، وكانوا  يقتلون بسلخ جلد رأس كل واحد منهم أمام عيون أمهم وأمامهم جميعاً، ثم بتقطيع أطرافه  وإلقائه فى قدور محماة بالنار حتى يسلقوا وهم أحياء(36).*
*المكابيون : أعطى لقب مكابى، أى مطرقة، ليهوذا ابن الكاهن متياس، ثم لأخويه يوناثان  وسمعان وذلك لوقوفهم أمام النظام الوثنى الذى فرض عليهم من الملوك السلوقيون، خاصة  الملك انتيوخس ابيقانس. وكان متثيا أو متياس الكاهن له خمسة أولاد وكان يهوذا الذى  لقب بالمكابى ثالثهم، وقد أوصى هذا الكاهن عند موته أن "يكون يهوذا المكابى القوى  الشجاع منذ صباه لكم قائداً فى المعارك التى يخوضها(37)".  ثم انضم إليهم جماعة الحسيديم(38)"  والذين كانوا مشهورين بشدة ولائهم للشريعة، وألفوا جيشاً مع يهوذا  المكابى.*
*8-       وفى سنة 166ق.م. مات متثيا(39)،  وصلى يهوذا لله أن يقف معهم فى دفاعهم عن الإيمان به وعن الشريعة(40).  وفى نفس الوقت كان انتيوخس ابيفانس يحتفل فى بلدة قريبة فى إنطاكية بسوريا بألعاب  احتفالية ماجنة، يصفها أحد المؤرخين بقوله، كان آلاف كثيرة من الجنود مكللين  بأكاليل من ذهب ومرتدين دروع من فضة، ومرتدين الأرجوان، وقدموا 1000 ثور كضحايا  للآلهة والإلهات، وكان هناك 600 خادم يحملون أوانى ذهبية و200 امرأة يرشون العطور  فى الولائم، وفى وسط هذا الاحتفال الماجن تصرف انتيوخس كالمهرج الماجن الخليع. وفى  ذلك الوقت كان ينتظره حظ عكسى، وكانت نهايته قد اقتربت ففى أثناء هذا الاحتفال  الماجن كان يهوذا المكابى يجهز نفسه ويستعد لتطهير أورشليم(41).*
*9-       وفى سنة 165ق.م انقض يهوذا المكابى على قوات انتيوخس ابيفانس بقيادة  ليسياس وانتصر عليهم نصراً عظيماً، إذ أنه هزم ب 10,000 رجل، 65000 جندى من جنود  انتيوخس. وذلك فى الوقت الذى كان فيه انتيوخس متجهاً إلى أرمينيا. وخلص يهوذا  المكابى أورشليم وحطم مذابح الأوثان وطهر الهيكل فى اليوم الخامس والعشرين من شهر  كسلو (كانون أول) وقدم ذبائح على المذبح، واحتفلوا بعيد التجديد، تجديد الهيكل،  لمدة ثمانية أيام، وذلك بعد عيد المظال، وبعد أن أعيدت العبادة إلى الهيكل، وكانت  مدة تدنيس الهيكل "ثلاث سنوات"(42).*
*10-      ولما سمع انتيوخس وهو فى فارس بما حدث من استعادة أورشليم وتطهيرها  وتطهير الهيكل من الأوثان وهزيمة جيشه بقيادة ليسياس، قرر، فى غضب العودة إلى  أورشليم للانتقام من بنى إسرائيل "للعار الذى ألحقوه به. فأمر سائق عربته أن يسرع  بغير توقف"(43)  وأصر على تحويل أورشليم مقبرة جماعية لبنى إسرائيل، ثم أصيب فجأة بمرض "خفى فى  أحشائه لا دواء له وبمغص أليم فى جوفه، ومات وهو يائس، وأعلن فى كلماته الأخيرة أن  مرضه وموته كان نتيجة لشره ضد عبادة الله الواحد، ضد إله بنى إسرائيل. وهكذا تحققت  نبؤه دانيال النبى بكل دقة "ويقوم على رئيس الرؤساء وبلا يد ينكسر"(44).*
*فهذا الرجل نموذج ضد المسيح ورمزه وضع رجسة الخراب فى هيكل الله وأبطل  المحرقة الدائمة ودنس المقدس وأباد "العظماء وشعب القديسين"(45)  عندما قتل الآلاف منهم وباع الآلاف كعبيد، وتجبر على الله "رئيس الرؤساء"(46)..  وحاول إلغاء عبادته واستبدل بها عبادة الأوثان وأجبر الكثيرين على ترك الإيمان  بالله الواحد وشريعته وتصور أنه نجح فى ذلك "وتعظم قوته ولكن ليس بقوته. يهلك عجباً  وينجح ويفعل… وبحذاقته ينجح أيضاً المكر فى يده ويتعظم بقلبه  وفى الاطمئنان يهلك كثيرين ويقوم على رئيس الرؤساء"، الله ولكن " بلا يد ينكسر"(47).*
*هذا الرجل نموذج الشر ومجسم ضد المسيح "تعظم حتى إلى جند السموات وطرح  بعضاً من الجند والنجوم على الأرض وداسهم"(48)،  كواكب الله(49)،  وجدف على الله نفسه رئيس الرؤساء "رئيس الجند"(50)،  وداس على كثيرين من النجوم أى رجال الله، وأبطل المحرقة الدائمة التى كانت تقدم فى  الهيكل خروفان حوليان صحيحان كل يوم محرقة دائمة(51).  وجعل عليها الجنود وطرح الحق على الأرض، أى على شريعته وأحرق كتبه، وجدف على كلام  الله وعلى أسفاره المقدسة. ونجح فى ذلك ولكن لمدة محدودة. فالشر لا بد له من  نهاية.*
*د – تبرئة القدس :*
*وفى هذه الرؤيا التى رآها دانيال النبى مدة زمنية متعلقة بتبرئة القدس،  أو تطهير المقدس، مدتها 2.300 يوم. فقد رأى دانيال النبى فى الرؤيا كائن روحى سمائى  ملائكى يسأل ملاك آخر قائلاً: "إلى متى الرؤيا من جهة المحرقة الدائمة ومعصية  الخراب لبذل القدس والجند مدوسين. فقال لى إلى آلفين وثلاث مئة صباح ومساء فيبرأ  القدس:. ويلاحظ فى السؤال هنا، السؤال عن، أو من جهة، المحرقة الدائمة ورجسة الخراب  التى وضعت فى الهيكل للإله الوثنى.*
*والسؤال هنا هو: ما المقصود بهذه المدة (ال 2300 صباح  ومساء)؟*
*والإجابة يقدمها القديس جيروم بقوله: "لنقرأ سفر المكابيين وتاريخ يوسيفوس وسنجد  أن ست سنوات لخراب أورشليم، وثلاث سنوات لتدنيس الهيكل بوضع تمثال جوبيتر، إلى عيد  التجديد بواسطة يهوذا المكابى". لأنه لو اعتبرنا المدة هى 1.150 يوم بقسمة ال 2300  ÷2 (صباح ومساء) = 3 سنوات و4 شهور و10 أيام، حوالى 3 سنوات ونصف كما يرى البعض.  يقول القديس هيبوليتوس "فقال لى إلى آلفين وثلاث مئة صباح ومساء فيتبرأ القدس". لأن  المقدس ظل مهجوراً خلال تلك الفترة، ثلاث سنوات ونصف وتمت ال 2.300 صباح ومساء، حتى  جاء يهوذا المكابى وخلص المدينة ودمر معسكر انتيوخس وأعاد المقدس لما كان عليه بحسب  الناموس".*
*ولو حسبنا ال "صباح ومساء" هنا كيوم كامل من 24 ساعة كما ترى الغالبية  العظمى من المفسرين، فتساوى مدة ال 2.300 يوم، 6 سنوات و4 شهور و20 يوم نبوى. لأنه  حسب ما جاء فى سفرى دانيال والرؤيا 3 سنوات ونصف = 42 شهراً = 1260 يوم ، وبذلك  تكون السنة النبوية مكونة من 360 يوم والشهر مكون من 30 يوم. وهذه المدة، 6 سنوات  و4 شهور و 20يوم، هى المدة الفعلية المقصودة فى النبوة، وتبدأ من صيف سنة 171ق.م  حيث بداية تدنيس الهيكل عندما نس رئيس الكهنة الخائن منلاوس أوانى الهيكل، وقتل  رئيس الكهنة التقى أونيا "فأغتنم منلاوس الفرصة، فسرق من الهيكل آنية من الذهب،  أهدى بعضها إلى اندرونيكس، وباع بعضها الآخر فى مدينه صور والمدن المجاورة لها.  ولما تأكد ذلك لأونيا وبخ منلاوس على ما فعله، فكاد له منلاوس وجعل اندرونيكس  يقتله. (2مك 1:3، 32:4-34). وفى نفس السنة أيضاً، سنة 171ق.م. كان انتيوخس فى مصر  بعد هزيمته لبطليموس عندما سمع بما فعله اليهود بسبب إشاعة موته الكاذبة، فسار إلى  اليهودية وحاصر أورشليم وقتل 40.000 فى المعركة وباع مثلهم كعبيد. فكانت هذه السنة  هى بداية حساب ال 2.300 يوم النبوية. وكانت نهايتها هى سنة 165ق.م. فى عيد التجديد.  وقد تمت النبوة حرفياً وبكل دقة.*
*وقد حاول الأدفنتست(53).  اعتبار هذه المدة = 2.300سنة على أساس أن اليوم فى النبوة يساوى سنة وحسبوا المدة  من سنة 457ق.م سنة صدور أمر ارتحشتا بإعادة بناء وتجديد أورشليم، ووصلوا بها إلى  سنة 1843 أو 1844م، وقالوا أن المسيح سوف يأتى فى هذه السنة  (1843+457=2300سنة).*
*وحسب كاتب كتاب (دانيال وحرية الشعوب)(54).  هذه المدة من سنة 528ق.م. السنة التى أوقف فيها الملك الفارسى قمبيز ابن كورش العمل  فى إعادة بناء الهيكل ووصل بها إلى سنة 1772م (2300 – 528= 1772م)، حيث أنتصر الروس على الترك وفى سنة  1774م عقدت معاهدة بين الروس والترك تم الاتفاق بمقتضاها على حماية الروس للكنائس  فى بلاد الشرق. وقد رفضت الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية فى مصر هذه الحماية معتمدة على حماية  الله وحده.*
*وحسب البعض الآخر(55).  هذه المدة من سنة 333ق.م. (عصر الاسكندر الأكبر) ووصلوا بنهايتها إلى سنة 1967م  كبداية لازدهار الكنيسة. وهناك حسابات أخرى كثيرة لا مجال لذكرها هنا.*
*وكل هذا اجتهادات شخصية بحتة ولكن الغالبية الساحقة من المفسرين فى كل  العصور وفى كل المدارس التفسيرية أجمعت على أنها مدة أيام حرفية وقد تمت بالحرف  الواحد فيما بين سنة 171ق.م. وسنة 165ق.م.*
*

(1) دا 1:8-4

(2) دا 20:8

(3) دا 5:7

(4) دا 8:8

(5) دا 22:8

(6) Chr. Words. Dan. P. 37

(7) Willmington’s P. 36

(8) اسمه العبرى يشوع واتخذ هذا الاسم اليونانى (ياسون) بدلاً منه.

(9) 2مك 7:4-11

(10) 2مك 13:4

(11) 1مك 14:1-21؛ 2مك 13:4-15 Ant. X ii. 6.

(12) اتخذ هذا الاسم بدلاً من اسمه العبرى

(13) 2مك 23:4-25 Ant. X ii. 6.

(14) 1مك 16:1-19

(15) دا 9:8

(16) 1مك 23:1،24؛ 2مك 11:5-16؛ 21-16 Ant. X iii.16.

(17) 2مك 16:5

(18) 2مك 24:5-26

(19) 1مك 33:1-35،42 Ant. X ii. 7.

(20) 2مك 27:5

(20) 2مك 27:5

(21) 1مك 33:1-35

(22) 2مك 1:6،2

(23) 1مك 43:1،46-51؛ 2مك 6:6-9

(24) باخوس أو ديونيسيوس هو إله الكرامة والخمر عند اليونان

(25) 2مك 8:6

(26) 2مك 4:6،5

(27) أى نهاية كانون الأول سنة 167ق.م.

(28) New Inter. Dic. NT Vol. 2. P. 74-75

(29) أر 18:16؛ حز 11:5؛ 20:7؛ 2أخ 8:5 إلخ.

(30) Theo. Wordbook ot vol. 2 P. 955

(31) 1مك 56:1-58

(32) Ibid

(33) 1مك 56:1-58

(34) لا 7:11-8

(35) 2مك 18:6-31

(36) 2مك 7

(37) 1مك 66:2

(38) 2مك 13:7

(39) 1مك 49:2-70

(40) 1مك 1:8-4

(41) Cf Chr. Words. P. 38

(42) 1 مك 42:4-54، 2مك3:10-47 Ant. Xii. 2.

(43) 1 مك 4:6-7، 2 مك 3:9و4.

(44) 1 مك 10:6-13، 2 مك 11:9-17.

(45) أش 13:14

(46) دا 25:8

(47) دا 25:8.

(48) دا 10:8.

(49) اش 13:14.

(50) دا 11:8، يش 14:5.

(51) خر 13:46، عدد 3:28.

(53) شهادة الأجيال لصدق نبوات دانيال ص87. The New Trea. ***ip. Know. P..955.

(54) تفسير سفر دانيال وحرية الشعوب ط1932 ص 75، 76.

(55) دانيال النبى صديق الملائكى القمص بيشوى كامل ص57.

*


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*الفصل التاسع*

*إعلان الملاك جبرائيل تحديد زمن مجئ المسيح وغايته*

*(ص9)*


فى السنة الأولى لبداية الإمبراطورية الفارسية كالإمبراطورية العالمية  الثانية فى تتابع الإمبراطوريات العالمية، حسب نبوات دانيال النبى، أى سنه (539  – 538ق.م)، كان دانيال النبى قد تجاوز الخامسة  والثمانين من العمر وكان له فى السبى حوالى 689 سنه (605 – 538ق.م). فأخذ يقرأ فى أسفار الأنبياء السابقين  عليه ويدرس ما جاء فيها، وقد فهم من نبؤات سفر ارميا النبى "عدد السنين التى كانت  عنها كلمة الرب إلى أرميا النبى لكماله سبعين سنه على خراب أورشليم(1).
وعندما تأكد دانيال النبى من أن مدة السبى قد وصلت إلى نهايتها وجه وجهه  إلى الله "طالباً بالصلاة والتضرعات بالصوم والمسح والرماد"(2)  معترفاً بخطايا شعبه الذى حاد عن وصايا الله ولم يسمع للأنبياء الذين أرسلهم، ومن  ثم، صلى دانيال "يا سيد لنا خزى الوجوه"(3)، وذكر  الله بعهوده لإبراهيم وداود، وأنهم نالوا ما سبق أن حذرهم الله منه، وتضرع إلى الله  أن يصرف غضبه عنهم ليس لأجلهم هم لأنهم خطاه "لأنه لا لآجل برنا نطرح تضرعاتنا أمام  وجهك بل لأجل مراحم العظيمة"(4).
وقبل أن ينتهى دانيال النبى من صلاته كانت الاستجابة قد وصلت من السماء،  وحاملها هو الملاك جبرائيل، الملاك الذى أعلن لزكريا الكاهن عن مجيئ يوحنا المعمدان  بروح إيليا وقوته ليتقدم الطريق أمام الرب المسيح(5)،  والذى بشر العذراء القديسة مريم بحبلها بالمسيح بالروح القدس وولادتها للقدوس(6).
ولم يكن الإعلان الذى حمله الملاك جبرائيل عن نهاية مدة السبى فحسب بل  كان نبؤه، من أعظم نبؤات الكتاب المقدس عن المسيح، كانت نبؤه بتحديد المدة التى  سيأتى فى نهايتها المسيح، نبوه بتحديد زمن مجيئ المسيح. فقد أعطى للأنبياء الآخرين  كثيراً من علامات مجيئ المسيح، لما دانيال النبى فقد أعطى له، تحدد له، الزمن الذى  سيأتى فيه المسيح.
*قال الملاك جبرائيل لدانيال النبى:*
"سبعون أسبوعا قضيت على شعبك وعلى مدينتك المقدسة لتكميل المعصية وتتميم  الخطايا ولكفارة الأثم وليؤتى بالبر الأبدى ولختم الرؤيا والنبوة ولمسح قدوس  القدوسين. فأعلن وأفهم أنه من خروج الأمر لتجديد أورشليم وبنائها إلى المسيح الرئيس  سبعة أسابيع واثنان وستون أسبوعا يعود ويبنى سوق وخليج فى ضيق الأزمنة. وبعد اثنين  وستين أسبوعا يقطع المسيح وليس له وشعب رئيس آت يخرب المدينة والقدس وانتهاؤه  بغماره وإلى النهاية حرب وخرب قضى بها. ويثبت عهداً مع كثيرين فى أسبوع واحد وفى  وسط الأسبوع يبطل الذبيحة والتقدمة وعلى جناح الأرجاس مخرب حتى يتم ويصب المقضى على  المخرب"(7).
*ولدراسة هذه النبؤه فى ضوء الكتاب المقدس ومعرفة جوهرها ومغزاها يجب أن  نضع أمامنا النقاط التالية:*
*·        **ماذا تعنى الأسابيع فى هذه النبؤه.*
*·        **ما هى مدتها الفعلية، متى تبدأ، ومتى تنتهى،*
*·        **كيف فُسرت هذه النبوه عبر التاريخ اليهودى.*
*·        **وكيف فُسرت عبر التاريخ المسيحى.*
أولاً: معنى الأسابيع ومدتها الفعلية:
كلمة "أسبوع" المذكورة هنا، هى فى العبرية "شبوع – Shabua" ولا تعنى مجرد أسبوع من سبعى أيام، بل تعنى وحده  من سبعه، كما أن جمعها، هنا، "شبوعيم – Shabu’im" ليس هو الشكل المؤنث المعتاد من أسابيع، ومن ثم  تعنى "وحدات أو فترات من سبعه – Heptads"(8)، وقد  وردت فى فهرس يونج Young "أسبوع أو سبعه"(9)، كما  وردت فى قاموس جسينوس "للمفردات العبرية والكلدانية"، "سبعه، عدد سبعى"(10). أى  وحده من سبعه، مثل دسته والتى تعنى وحده من اثنا عشر(11).
ومن ثم فقد اجمع جميع علماء ومفسرو اليهودية والمسيحية، فى تفسيرهم لهذه  النبوه، بجميع اتجاهاتهم، على أن عبارة "سبعون أسبوعا، تعنى "سبعون سبعات أو "سبعون  وحده سبعات"(12). أى  70×7 = 490، وتعنى فى مفهوم النبوه وجوهرها "سبعون أسبوعا من السنين(13).
*والسؤال هنا: لماذا تعنى هذه المدة سبعات سنين؟*
1.          لأنها لا تصلح أن تكون مدة ثوانى (=16,8 دقائق)، ولا مدة دقائق (=16،8  ساعات)، ولا مدة ساعات (=41،20يوم)، ولا مدة أيام ( = سنه وثلاثة شهور)، ولا مده  أسابيع (= حوالى 9 سنوات ونصف)، ولا مدة شهور (=حوالى 41سنه). وذلك لأن الأحداث  المتضمنة فى النبوه يتطلب تحقيقها وإتمامها مئات السنين، فمن إعادة تجديد أورشليم  وبناتها بعد السبى إلى مجيئ المسيح وصلبه حوالى خمسه قرون، ومن تلك البداية إلى  تدنيس انيتوخس ابيفانس للهيكل سنه 167ق.م أو إلى موت اونيا الكاهن، كما يرى النقاد  والليبراليون حوالى ثلاثة قرون ونصف على الأقل.
2.         كما أن دانيال النبى نفسه قد ميز بين هذه السبعات ذات المدد الطويلة  وبين الأسبوع المكون من سبعة أيام فيقول فى الإصحاح العاشر "كنت نائحاً ثلاثة  أسابيع أيام… ولم أدهن حتى تمت ثلاثة أسابيع أيام"(14).  ولو كان المقصود هنا مجرد أسابيع، أيام، عاديه لكان الملاك قد قال سبعون أسبوعا من  الأيام، وهذا لم يحدث.
3.         تقسم النبؤه الأسبوع الأخير إلى نصفين كل نصف منها يتكون من ثلاثة سنوات  ونصف متساوية مع المدة المذكورة فى 25:7، 7:11 والمعبر عنها ب "زمان وزمانين ونصف  زمان"، أى ثلاث سنوات ونصف، كما بينا فى الفصل السابق.
4.         كان دانيال النبى يقرأ فى سفر ارميا النبى ويفكر فى انقضاء مدة السبعين  سنه على السبى، كان يفكر فى تدبير الله بلغة السنين، ومن ثم فقد أعطاه الله مده  جديدة يعيش فيها الشعب فى فلسطين إلى دمار الهيكل نهائياً والعودة إلى الشتات من  جديد ومجيئ الملك، المسيح المنتظر، المسيح الرئيس، ابن داود، وقد تحددت هذه المدة  من إعادة تجديد أورشليم وبنائها إلى مجيئ المسيح ودمار الهيكل ب 490سنه "سبعون  أسبوعا من السنين".
5.          يقول آتو زوكلر Otto Zocklelr أستاذ اللاهوت فى جامعه جريفزولد فى روسيا  (بألمانيا) فى القرن التاسع عشر "أن مثل هذا التحول النبوى والروحى إلى فترات كثيرة  من سبع سنوات لكل منها له ما يوازيه فى استخدامات القدماء(15)".  وكان ذلك ملحوظا بين يهود فتره ما بين العهدين ’فيقسم كتاب اليوبيلات كل يوبيل إلى  أسابيع سنين متعاقبة(16).  وكان لدى اليونان والرومان أيضا ما يعرف ب" أسبوع سنه – Week  Year (17)"
6.         يذكر الكتاب المقدس أن هناك ثلاثة أنواع من الأسابيع أو السبعات ’ وهى  سبعات أيام ’ وسبعات سنين ’ وأسبوع من سبعة أزمنة كل منها سبع سنوات ’ أى 49 سنه.  أى أسبوع من سبعة أيام ’ وأسبوع من سبع سنين ’ وأسبوع من 49سنه. 
أ‌-                   هناك أسبوع مكون من سبعة أيام يحسب من السبت إلى السبت الذى يليه، أى  ستة أيام + السبت(18).
ب‌-               وهناك أسبوع من سبع سنوات " ست سنين تزرع حقلك " وأما السنة السابعة  ففيها يكون للأرض سبت عطله (19)".
هذا الأسبوع الذى من سبع سنوات كان مألوفآ للآباء البطاركة ’ فعندما  اتفق لابان مع يعقوب أن يخدمه " سبع سنين براحيل" كانوا ينظرون إلى هذه السنوات  السبع كأسبوع " اكمل أسبوع هذه … بالخدمة التى تخدمنى سبع سنين (20)".
 ج- وكان هناك أيضا أسبوع من 49 سنه " سبعة سبوت سنين. سبع سنين سبع  مرات. فتكون لك أيام السبعة السنوية تسعا وأربعين سنه "
وبناء على ما سبق فقد أجمع جميع علماء اليهودية والمسيحية سواء القدماء  أو المعاصرين على أن ال"سبعون أسبوعا" تعنى 490 سنه نبوية. تبدأ من القرن الخامس  قبل الميلاد وتنتهى فى القرن الأول للميلاد. وقد أجمعت الغالبية ’ كما سنرى ’ على  أنها تبدأ فيما بين (457’445ق.م) وتنتهى فيما بين (26/27و33و70م).
ثانيا: جوهر النبؤة وغايتها: 
قال الملاك جبرائيل لدنيال النبى " سبعون أسبوعا قضيت على شعبك وعلى  مدينتك المقدسة ’ وكلمة "قضيت" تعنى "حددت" أو "قطعت" من مجرى الزمن لان الله يعامل  أورشليم بكيفية خاصة وكان دانيال النبى يصلى من اجل شعبه ومن اجل أورشليم مدينته  والتى دعاها الوحى ب"مدينه القدس"’ و"مدينه الحق" ومن ثم فقد جاءت الإجابة من أجل  شعبه بالدرجة الأولى.
*1- لتكميل المعصية :*
كلمه "تكميل" هنا فى اصلها تعنى، المنع أو التقييد(26).  والإزالة، أى إزالة الخطية، إزالة المعصية من أمام وجه الله "أستدر وجهك عن خطاياى  وأمح كل آثامى"(27)،  ومن ثم فقد ترجمت أيضاً "للقضاء على المعصية" و"لا فناء المعصية"، وكلمه المعصية،  هنا معرفة ب ال، "المعصية" وتشمل الرفض والارتداد، رفض اليهود للمسيح سواء فى مجيئه  الأول أو قبل التوبة والرجوع فى مجيئه الثانى. كان تمردهم وعصيانهم الذى صلى دانيال  من أجله سيستمر إلى النهاية.
كان بنو إسرائيل يجتمعون فى يوم (عيد) الكفارة كل عام ويقدمون ذبائح  دموية تكفيراً عن خطاياهم "لأنه فى هذا اليوم يكفر عنكم لتطهيركم، من جميع خطاياكم  أمام الرب تطهرون(28).  ولكن هذه الكفارة كانت مؤقتة ورمزيه ولم يكن لها الكفاية، القدرة الكافية، على محو  الخطية والقضاء على المعصية وإزالتها أو إفنائها تماماً، لذلك قدم المسيح نفسه،  ذبيحة نفسه عن خطايا العالم كله(29) فى  كل مكان وزمان، "لا يقدر (الناموس) أبداً بنفس الذبائح كل سنه التى يقدمونها على  الدوام أن يكمل الذين يتقدمون وإلا فمازالت تقدم.. لأنه لا يمكن أن دم ثيران وتيوس  يرفع الخطايا… فبهذه المشيئة نحن مقدسون بتقديم جسد يسوع مره  واحدة"(30).  "متبررين مجاناً بنعمته بالفداء إلى بيسوع المسيح الذى قدمه الله كفارة بالإيمان  بدمه لإظهار بره من أجل الصفح عن الخطايا السالفة بإمهال الله"(31).
"لكن أحزاننا حملها وأوجاعنا تحملها ونحن حسبناه مصاباً مضروباً من الله  ومذلولاً. وهو مجروح لأجل معاصينا مسحوق لأجل آثامنا تأديب سلامنا عليه وبحبره  (جروحه) شفينا. كلنا كغنم ضللنا ملنا كل واحد إلى طريقه والرب وضع عليه أثم  جميعناً"(32).
كان السبى لبنى إسرائيل قصاصاً عادلاً على خطاياهم، ولكن هذا القصاص لم  يكن ولا يعتبر كفارة كافية عن خطاياهم، فالكفارة الكافية والحقيقية تمت على الصليب  بتقديم المسيح ذاته "كفارة عن خطايا العالم كله"(33).
يقول الوحى الإلهى أنه لا خلاص لبنى إسرائيل إلا بالتوبة وقبول المسيح،  ولكنهم سيستمرون فى رفضه إلى النهاية، وفى النهاية عندما يأتى ثانيه، يقول زكريا  النبى بالروح: "وأفيض على بيت داود وعلى سكان أورشليم روح النعمة والتضرعات فينظرون  إلى الذى طعنوه وينوحون عليه ويكونون فى مرارة عليه كمن هو فى مرارة على  بكره… فى ذلك اليوم يكون ينبوع مفتوحاً لبيت داود  ولسكان أورشليم.."(34).
ويقول أشعياء النبى بالروح "ويأتى الفادى إلى صهيون وإلى التائبين عن  المعصية فى يعقوب يقول الرب"(35).  ويؤكد ذلك القديس بولس الرسول بالروح مستشهداً بما قاله الروح بفم أشعياء "أن  القساوه قد حصلت جزئياً لإسرائيل إلى أن يدخل ملؤه الأمم. وهكذا سيخلص جميع  إسرائيل. كما هو مكتوب سيخرج من صهيون المنقذ ويرد الفجور عن يعقوب"(36).
*2- وتتميم الخطايا:*
تعنى كلمة "تتميم" هنا، ختم(37)، أى  "ختم الخطايا" أو كما يقول أيوب "معصيتى مختوم عليها"(38)،  كما تعنى الغلق، والغلق على الأشياء بمعنى إخفائها(39)،  كما تعنى الإنهاء والإزالة "وإنهاء الخطية"، "وإزالة الخطية". الله سيضع نهاية  للخطية بغفرانها على الصليب بدم المسيح الذى قدم ذاته كفارة عنها وقد وصفت بأنها  ختمت لأنها أزيلت بدم المسيح، فقد "أخذ المسيح على نفسه ملاشاتها وأبادتها بمعنى  أنه كسر شوكتها وأبطل نفوذها وسيطرتها بحيث لم تعد لها قائمه فيما بعد"(40).
وقد رفض بنو إسرائيل، التى كانت النبؤه موجهه إليهم، المسيح، أكملوا  معصيتهم وختموا على خطاياهم برفضهم للمسيا، ملكهم(41)،  وتقديمه للصلب والموت.
*3- ولكفارة الأثم :*
يعنى الفعل "يكفر" يغطى، أو يكفر عن، أو "يغفر، يصفح"(42) و  "يمحى"(43) و  "يحجب"(44)  ويطهر "تطهر المذبح بتكفيرك عليه"(45)،  وذلك بمعنى يتخلص من حمل بالدم أو التوسط(46).
وكفارة الأثم تعنى إزالة الذنب أو العقاب الذى ينبع من الذنب. والفداء  لا يمكن أن يتم إلا بصليب المسيح(47)،  فالمسيح وحده هو الذى يغطى خطيئة الإنسان ويحجبها عن نظر الله بتقديم جسده كفارة عن  الخطايا وإيفاء العدل الإلهى حقه(48).
*4- وليؤتى بالبر الأبدى :*
أى "البر أو البار الأبدى" أو كما يقول القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى "إلى أن  يأتى البر الحقيقى المزمع أن يكون فديه عن الجميع"(49).  والبر هنا مرتبط بالفداء والخلاص، كقول أشعياء النبى بالروح "أما خلاصى إلى الدهر  يكون وبرى لا ينقض… أما برى إلى الأبد يكون وخلاصى إلى دور  الأدوار"(50).  وهذا البر لا يتم إلا بالمسيح وحده البار، والذى دعى بالروح "غصن بر" و "البر  برنا"(51)،  وكما يقول بولس الرسول بالروح "المسيح يسوع الذى صار لنا حكمة من الله وبر  وقداسه"(52).  وقد بررنا بدمه وحمله لخطايانا، "وعبدى البار بمعرفته يبرر كثيرين وآثامهم هو  يحملها"(53)،  "متبررين مجاناً بنعمته بالفداء الذى بيسوع المسيح"(54).
*5- وختم الرؤيا والنبوة:*
فقد ختم الرب يسوع المسيح وتمم كل رؤى ونبوات العهد القديم التى سبق  جميع الأنبياء وتنبؤا بها عنه، وأكمل كل ما هو مكتوب عنه، كقوله هو نفسه "لأبد أن  يتم جميع ما هو مكتوب عنى فى ناموس موسى والأنبياء والمزامير"(55).  وتعنى الآية أيضاً وضع النهاية للرؤى والإعلانات بمجيئ المسيح الذى تمت فيه جميع  الوعود والنبؤات والذى كان هو محورها وهدفها، كقوله "ليتم كل ما هو مكتوب"(56).  يقول Young "عندما يأتى المسيح لن يكون هناك حاجه أخرى  للنبؤه بمفهوم العهد القديم"(57)  وهذا ما أكده الوحى فى قوله "الله بعدما كلم الآباء بالأنبياء قديماً بأنواع وطرق  كثيرة كلمنا فى هذه الأيام الأخيرة فى ابنه الذى جعله وارثا لكل شيء الذى به أيضاً  عمل العالمين الذى وهو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره وحامل كل الأشياء بكلمه قدرته"(58).  فقد تكلم الله بواسطة الأنبياء الذى أعطاهم رؤى ونبوات "لأن جميع الأنبياء والناموس  إلى يوحنا تنبأوا"(59)،  وهذا كله تم وختم بمجئ المسيح وصلبه.
*يقول القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى متسائلاً:*
"متى بطلت النبوه والرؤيا من بنى إسرائيل إلا عندما أتى المسيح قدوس  القدوسين؟ لأنه من ضمن العلامات والبراهين القوية على مجئ كلمة الله أن أورشليم لا  تكون قائمه فيما بعد، ولا يكون نبى قائماً فيهم، ولا تعلن لهم رؤيا وهذا أمر  طبيعى"(60).


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*"فعندما جاء قدوس القدوسين" كان طبيعياً أن تختم الرؤيا والنبوة، وتبطل  مملكه أورشليم. لأن الملوك كان يجب أن يمسحوا بينهم إلى أن يمسح "قدوس القدوسين".  ويعقوب تنبأ بأن مملكه اليهود تبقى حتى مجيئه"(61).*
*"وقد هتف المخلص نفسه قائلاً "الناموس والأنبياء إلى يوحنا تنبأوا". فلو  كان بين اليهود الآن نبى أو ملك أو رؤيا، لجاز لهم أن ينكروا المسيح الذى أتى(62).  أما أن لم يوجد ملك ولا رؤيا، بل من ذلك الوقت إلى الآن ختمت كل نبوه، وأخذت  المدينة والهيكل"(63).*
*6- ولمسح قدوس القدوسين :*
*عندما بشر الملاك العذراء بميلاد المسيح قال لها: "القدوس المولود (منك)  يدعى ابن الله"(64)،  ودعى السيد أيضاً ب "قدوس الله"(65)  و"القدوس البار"(66)  و"قدوس بلا شر ولا دنس"، كما دعى ب "القدوس الحق"(68). وأكد أباء الكنيسة أنه هو المقصود فى عبارة  دانيال، هذه، يقول هيبوليتوس "قدوس القدوسين ليس سوى ابن الله وحده"، ويقول  اكليمندس الاسكندرى "جاء المسيح ربنا قدوس القدوسين"(69)،  ويقول القديس اثناسيوس الرسولى، المسيح قدوس القدوسين"(70).*
*وقد وردت كلمه "قدوس القدوسين" فى العبرية "قدش قدشيم" واستخدمت حوالى  40 مرة معرفة بأداة التعريف "قدش ها قدشيم" لتعنى "قدس أقداس" وطبقت على خيمة  الاجتماع وأدواتها والذبائح والتقدمات المختلفة"(71).      *
*وعندما استخدمت بدون أداة تعريف "قدش قدشيم" فقد استخدمت لهارون وبنيه(72)،  واستخدمت هنا عن السيد المسيح بالتوازى مع قول النبؤه عنه "المسيح الرئيس" وهذا ما  اجمع عليه آباء الكنيسة وعلماؤها(73).*
*وقد رأى البعض انه إذا كانت العبارة تشير إلى مكان، فتكون الاشارة إلى  دخول المسيح المقام إلى السموات ذاتها "الذى بدم نفسه دخل مره واحدة إلى الأقداس  فوجد فداء أبدياً"(74).  وذلك لأجل مختاريه"(75).*
*كما رأى بعض آخر أنها تشير إلى الكنيسة المسيحية "فالمراد بقوله قدوس  القدوسين الكنيسة المسيحية باعتبار أن مؤمنيها هم هيكل الله الحى" والمراد بقوله  لمسحها هو انسكاب الروح القدس كما حدث فى يم الخمسين"(76).*
*ولكن اقدم الآباء وسياق الكلام وروح الكتاب يؤكدون أن الرب يسوع المسيح  هو "قدوس القدوسين"(77).  ومن ثم فقد ترجمت فى السريانية القديمة ب "مسيا قدوس القدوسين"(78).*
*وما يؤكد أن لقب "قدوس القدوسين" هذا خاص بالسيد المسيح هو استخدام  الفعل "مسح" والتى جاء منها "المسيح، المسيا، الممسوح" ويعنى التكريس أو التعيين  كاهن أو نبى أو ملك، وبرغم أن فعل المسح ينطبق على خيمة*
*الاجتماع كعلامة تكريس(79)،  لكنه لم يطبق ابداً على قدس الأقداس، إنما طبق على كهنة وملوك وأنبياء كهارون وشاول  وداود(80)كمسحاء للرب. وبالتالى طبق على الرب  يسوع باعتبار كونه كاهن ورئيس الكهنة الأعظم(81)،  ونبى(82)،  وملك(83).  ومن ثم يقول فيه المرنم بالروح "كرسيك يا الله إلى دهر*
*الدهور قضيب استقامة قضيب ملكك…. أحببت البر وأبغضت الثم من اجل ذلك مسحك الله  إلهك بدهن الابتهاج اكثر من رفقائك"(84).  وقد مسح الرب يسوع المسيح ككاهن وملك ونبى بالروح القدس الذى حل عليه فى  المعمودية(85).  يقول بطرس الرسول بالروح "يسوع الذى من الناصرة كيف مسحه الله بالروح القدس  والقوه"(86).*
*ثالثاً: متى تبدأ هذه الأسابيع النبوية ومتى تنتهى؟*
*يقول الملاك جبرائيل لدانيال النبى "فاعلم وافهم أنه من خروج الأمر  لتجديد أورشليم وبنائها إلى المسيح الرئيس سبعة أسابيع واثنان وستون أسبوعاً يعود  ويبنى سوق وخليج فى ضيق الأزمنة" ع25.*
*وفى قول الملاك هذا ملحوظتان:*
*1- فقد فصل الأسابيع ال 69 (7 + 62 أسبوع)عن الأسبوع الأخير (ال  70).*
*2- حدد بداية هذه الأسابيع ال 69 بصدور مرسوم إعادة بناء وتجديد  أورشليم، بعد العودة من السبى، كما حدد نهايتها بمجيىء وظهور وبداية خدمة المسيح  "المسيح الرئيس".*
*أ‌-                   فمتى صدر هذا الأمر أو المرسوم؟*
*ب‌-                من هو المسيح الرئيس هذا؟*
*ج- متى يبدأ الأسبوع السبعون؟*
*المرسوم*​ *بعد انتهاء مدة السبى، حسب نبؤه ارميا النبى، صدرت ثلاثة أوامر ملكية أو  مراسيم، ارتبطت جميعها بالعودة إلى أورشليم وإعادة بناء الهيكل  والمدينة.*
*1-      المرسوم الأول أصدره الملك الفارسى العظيم كورش "Cyrus –  Kurush" سنة 538 ق. م بعد استيلائه على بابل. وكان  إشعياء النبى قد سبق وتنبأ عن هذا الملك قبل استيلائه على بابل بحوالى 150 سنه  ووصفه "بمسيح الرب" المنفذ لإرادة الله الذى سيأمر ليس بالعودة إلى أورشليم فحسب،  بل سيأمر بإعادة بناء الهيكل وأورشليم"(87)..  "القائل عن كورش راعى فكل مسرتى يتمم ويقول عن أورشليم ستبنى وللهيكل ستؤسس. هكذا  يقول الرب لمسيحه لكورش…"(88).*
*أن الرب إله السماء… أوصاني أن ابنى له بيتاً فى أورشليم"(89).وهكذا بدأت العودة الأولى إلى أورشليم  تحت قيادة زروبابل، وبدأ ترميم المذبح وإعادة تنظيم العبادة وطقوسها وشعائرها(90)،  وعند بناء الهيكل واجه العائدون صعوبات شديدة وعراقيل من الولاة وخصوم الديانة  اليهودية(91).  وفى عهد الملك *
*داريوس الأول (522-486 ق.م) تم البحث فى خزائن الوثائق الفارسية  المحفوظة فى بابل ووجد مرسوم الملك كورش وبناء عليه أمر الملك داريوس الأول  باستمرار العمل(92)  الذى استغرق من 520 إلى 515 ق.م فتم العمل فى 23 آذار من السنة السادسة من ملك  داريوس، أى فى أبريل 515 ق.م(93).*
*2-      المرسوم الثانى أصدره الملك ارتحشتا الأول (464-424 ق.م) فى السنة  السابعة من ملكه أى سنه(94)  (457 ق.م) وحمله عزرا الكاهن والكاتب مع مجموعه أخرى وعادوا إلى أورشليم(95).  وهكذا بدأت العودة الثانية إلى أورشليم تحت قيادة عزرا، بعد حوالى 80 سنة من العودة  الأولى. وقد ركز مرسوم ارتحستا هذا على ثلاثة أمور؛ هى الأذن لمن يريد، من يهود  بابل، بالعودة إلى أورشليم(96)؛  تنظيم القضاء للشعب وتطبيق شريعة موسى(97)؛  ترتيب الأمور المالية للصرف منها على إقامة الشعائر الدينية المرتبطة بالهيكل وبحسب  مشيئة الله(98).*
*ومن ثم فقد كان عزرا الكاهن والكاتب هو البانى الروحى، المؤسس الروحى  لمرحله ما بعد السبى وقبل انقطاع النبوه.*
*3-      المرسوم الثالث أصدره، أيضا، الملك ارتحشتا الأول فى "شهر نيسان فى  السنة العشرين" لملكه، أي (مارس – أبريل 445ق.م). وحمله نحميا، رجل البلاط الفرسى  وساقى الملك(100)،  ومن ثم بدأت العودة الثالثة إلى أورشليم. وبموجب هذا المرسوم قام نحميا ببناء سور  أورشليم وأعاد بناء المدينة نفسها(101).*
*والسؤال هنا هو إلى أي أمر أو مرسوم من هذه المراسيم الثلاثة أشار  الملاك جبرائيل؟*
*والإجابة على هذا السؤال فى صفحة 140-143 من هذا  الكتاب.*

*تاريخ أحداث العودة من السبىإلى عيد المظال بحسب التقويم العبرى*​ *540 ق.م*​ *سنه*​ *شهر*​ *يوم*​ *الحدث*​ *المرجع*​ *540 ق.م*​ *530 ق.م*​ *520 ق.م*​ *539*​ *538-537*​ *537*​ *536*​ *536-530*​ *530-520*​ *520*​ *516*​ *أكتوبر*​ *مارس إلى مارس*​ *7*​ *2*​ *7 سبتمبر*​ *12 مارس*​ *12*​ *11:2*​ *21:24*​ *الاستيلاء على بابل*​ *السنة الأولى لكورش*​ *بناء المذبح*​ *بدأ العمل فى الهيكل*​ *المعارضة أثناء حكم كورش*​ *توقف العمل فى الهيكل*​ *تجدد العمل فى الهيكل فى حكم *​ *دا 30:5*​ *عز 1:1-4*​ *عز 1:3*​ *عز 8:3*​ *عز 1:4-5*​ *عز 24:4*​ *عز 2:5 حجى4:1 *​ 
*تفسير هذه النبؤه عبر التاريخاليهودى والمسيحى*
*يقول جيمس مونتجمزى James  Montgomery، أشهر من تبنى آراء النقاد فى القرن العشرين، أن  كل من التفسير اليهودى والمسيحى كانا متفقان على أن إتمام هذه النبؤه قد وُجد فى  أحداث القرن الأول الميلادى"(102)،  أى مجئ المسيحى ودمار أورشليم سنه 70م.*
*وقدر رأى البعض أن ما حدث لأورشليم سنه 70م هو رمز ونموذج واشره لما  سيحدث قبل مجيء السيد المسيح ثانيه، بينما رأى بعض آخران الأسبوع الأخير بكامله  سيحدث قبل هذا المجيء الثانى للمسيح مباشرة.*
*رابعاً: التفسير اليهودى لهذه النبؤه عبر التاريخ:*
*أعتقد بعض من علماء اليهود، قبل الميلاد، أن هذه النبؤه تشير إلى قدرة  الاضطهاد الشديد الذى اضطهده الملك السورى انتيوخس ابيفانس، الرابع (175-164ق.م)،  لليهود فى القرن الثانى ق.م والمعروفة بفترة المكابين. ولكن الغالبية العظمى من  علماء اليهود أمنوا على مر العصور، أنها تشير إلى:*
*أ‌-                   مجيء المسيح المنتظر.*
*ب‌-               دمار أورشليم سنه 70م على يد فسبيسان وولده تيطس، وسنه 134 على يد  الإمبراطور الرومانى هادريان.*
*1-      وتبين آيات عديدة فى الإنجيل، خاصة الإنجيل للقديس لوقا، أن اليهود  كانوا فى زمن ميلاد المسيح، فى حالة انتظار وترقب لمجيء المسيح، ويقول عن حنة بنت  فنوئيل التى كانت عابدة فى الهيكل من سنوات طويلة، أنها "وقفت تسبح الرب وتكلمت عنه  (المسيح) مع جميع المنتظرين فداء فى أورشليم"(107).  كان هناك العديد ممن كانوا فى حالة انتظار وتوقع لمجيء الفادى فى أيامهم، وكانت  نبؤه دانيال هذه هى الوحيدة التى حددت زمن مجيئه. يقول القديس اثناسيوس الرسولى:  "دانيال المتزايد فى الحكمة، الذى حدد كل من التاريخ الفعلى لمجيء المخلص، وحلوله  الإلهى بيننا"(108)،  وقال القديس كيرلس الأورشليمى "دانيال يحدد تاريخ التجسد… يقول انه بعد انقضاء 483 سنه على إعادة بناء  الهيكل، عند زوال الملوك، يأتى ملك اجنبى يولد المسيح فى زمانه"(109).*
*2-       يقول الكاهن والمؤرخ اليهودى يوسيفوس (36-100م) المعاصر لتلاميذ  المسيح: "كتب دانيال أيضاً بخصوص الرومان وأنهم سيدمرون دولتنا. هذه الأمور كلها  تركها هذا الرجل (دانيال) مكتوبة كما كشفها له الله"(110).  ويطبق عبارة "رئيس آتٍ" على تيطس، كما يتكلم بأسلوب يدل على أن ما يقوله كان هو  السائد فى عصره، خاصة بعد دمار أورشليم. وبالتالى يكون المسيح قد جاء قبل ذلك. يقول  مونتجمرى "أن هذا التفسير (تفسير يوسيفوس) أصبح التفسير اليهودى السائد بدون  استثناء؛ وانتقل إلى التفسير المسيحى، الذى رأى فى نبؤه الأسابيع السبعين، نبؤه عن  مجيء المسيح بالتساوى مع سقوط المدينة المقدسة"(111).*
*3-       ويقول تفسير "سيدر اولام –Seder  Olom" من القرن الثانى الميلادى أن ال 490 سنه مقسمه  كالآتى: 70 سنه السبى + 34 سنه، فارس (العودة من السبى) + 180 سنه، الإغريق + 103  الحشمونيين + 103 الهيدروسيين = 490 سنه(112).  أى أن النبؤه تمت فى مجيىء المسيح ودمار أورشليم.*
*4-      ويلخص لنا القديس جيروم فى نهاية القرن الرابع وبداية الخامس الميلادى،  تفسير اليهود لهذه النبؤه، ويقول انهم حسبوا ال 490 سنه، من السنة الأولى لداريوس  الميدى (539 ق.م) ووصلوا بها إلى عصر المسيح ووجدوا فيها نبؤه عن موته، ونبؤه عن  اقتراب الجيش الرومانى تحت قيادة فسبسيان وتيطس(113)،  ويقول مونتجمرى أن اليهود الذين استند عليهم جيروم وجدوا إتمام النبؤه فى دمار  أورشليم بواسطة الرومان، واعتبروا أن ثلاث سنوات ونصف من الأسبوع الأخير تشير إلى  دمار أورشليم على يد فسبسيان وتيطس والثلاث سنوات ونصف الأخرى تشير لحرب هاردريان.  وفسروا "الرئيس الآتى" بأنه فسبسيان. كما يضيف انه يظهر أن اليهود قد سلموا بأن  قوله عن موت "المسيح" يشير إلى يسوع المسيح، وترجموا عبارة "وليس له" بمهارة إلى  "ولكن مملكة اليهود لن تكون له"(114).*
*ويضيف مونتجمرى أيضا أن دمار أورشليم كان هو موضوع السبعين أسبوع فى رأى  العظات الكليمنتيه، فى تفسير رجسه الخراب"(115).*
*5-               وينقل مونتجمرى عن كثيرين من علماء اليهود فى العصور الوسطى آراءهم  فى*
*تفسير هذه النبؤه. ويقول التفسير اليهودى التالى اتبع الرأى التقليدى فى  اعتبار أن نقطة النهاية فى النبؤه هى دمار أورشليم بواسطة تيطس أو هادريان. وهكذا  يقول راشى وبن عظرا وغيرهم. وينقل عن بن عزرا قوله أن الأسبوع الأول بدأ فى السنة  العشرين للملك ارتحشتا…"(116).*
*6-               ويقول أيضاً انه "بحسب Sanh.,97a قسمت الأسابيع إلى سبعة أجزاء، كان يجب أن يأتى  المسيا فى نهايتها"(117)*
*وينقل عن Shottgen بعض الأمثلة لتفاسير اليهود لهذه النبؤه، منها  قول الربى 
Nachmanides "قدوس القدوسين ليس سوى المسيا، المكرس من أبناء  داود"(118)*
*وينقل عن الربى موسى هادرشان Haddarshan قوله "البر الأبدى، هو الملك المسيا"(119)،  وهذا نفس ما ينقله جيروم عن يهود عصره(120)*
*7-                وينقل تفسير لانج إشارة الجمارتين بهذه النبؤه إلى الحرب ضد فسبسيان(121)*
*8-      ويقول تفسير لانج نقلاً عن التقاليد الربانية والتلمودية أن كتاب  الترجوم أهملوا ترجمة الهاجيوجرافا، أي الكتب المقدسة لأنه مكتوب فيها أن "المسيا  سيقطع"؛ وان المسيا قد جاء فعلاً فى الوقت، الزمن، الذى دمرت فيه أورشليم وأخرب  الهيكل، ولكنه جاء متألم ومتخفى"(122).*
*9-       وفى العصور الحديثة يقول بعض من الربيين أن هذه النبؤه تشير إلى  المسيح، ويقول رابين سيمون لوزاتو من فينسيا أن "نتيجة الفحص المطول والعميق من  جانب العلماء اليهود قد تؤدى إلى أن يصبحوا جميعاً مسيحيين، لأنه بحسب تحديد دانيال  للزمن، لا يمكن إنكار أن يكون المسيا قد آتى فعلاً"(123).*


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*خامساً: التفسير المسيحى لهذه النبؤه عبر التاريخ:*
*آمن  آباء الكنيسة وعلماؤها، بصفة عامه، منذ فجر المسيحية الباكر، إن هذه   النبؤه تشير إلى الرب يسوع المسيح وأنها قد حددت زمن مجيئه وصلبه وأبطاله  للذبائح  والتقدمات التى كانت ترمز إليه ووصفت شخصه وعمله، وإن عبارة  "المسيح الرئيس" تشير  إلى مجيئه وظهوره وخدمته ودخوله أورشليم كالمسيا  المنتظر والملك الآتى، ابن داود،  ملك إسرائيل بحسب نبؤه زكريا النبى(124)،  وإن عبارة "يقطع المسيح" تعنى موته على الصليب، كما سبق وتنبأ إشعياء النبى أيضاً  وفى جيله من كان يظن أنه قطع من أرض الأحياء"(125).  كما أن عبارة "قدس القدوسين" تعبر عن كونه، هو، القدوس الحق(126)،  و"مسح"، أى مسحه، يشير إلى مسحه بالروح القدس الذى حل عليه وقت عماده من يوحنا  المعمدان(127)  وله بالروح "كيف مسحه الله بالروح القدس والقوه"(128).   كما رأى البعض منهم أن هذه العبارة "قدوس القدوسين" تعنى القدس السماوى  "قدس  الأقداس" الذى دخله المسيح بعد أن قدم نفسه ذبيحة كفارية كاملة، عن  خطايا العالم،  على الصليب "وليس بدم تيوس وعجول بل بدم نفسه دخل مره واحدة  إلى الأقداس فوجد فداءً  أبديا"(129).**
*
*كما فسروا عبارة "شعب رئيس آت" بأنها تشير إلى الرومان الذين دمروا  الهيكل واخبروه ودنسوه واخربوا أورشليم ودمروها سنه 70م.*
*أ- تفسير العهد الجديد لهذه النبؤه :*
*شهد  النقاد والليبراليون قبل غيرهم أن المسيح وتلاميذه أشاروا إلى إتمام  هذه  النبؤه فى زمن المسيح ودمار أورشليم والهيكل سنه 70م. فيقول مونتجمرى أن   "التفسير الروؤى للنبؤه يظهر فى الاستشهاد الفريد والمباشر بها فى العهد  الجديد، فى  متى 15:24" وكذلك "بولس بالمثل فى رسالته الرؤويه المبكرة  الثانية إلى تسالونيكى  4:2، فقد كان فى ذهنه…  هذه الفقرة من أقوال دانيال وأيضا وصف دانيال  المحدد بدقه فى ص11، عندما  تحدث عن ابن الهلاك "الجالس فى هيكل الله مظهراً نفسه  انه إله"(130).*
*ب- تفسير آباء الكنيسة فى القرون الأولى لهذه النبؤه:*
*يمكن تلخيص تفسير هؤلاء الآباء فى النقاط التالية:*
*1-      الإجماع  على انه هذه النبؤه هى البرهان الأكيد على تحديد الوحى الإلهى  للزمن الذى  كلن يجب أن يأتى فيه المسيح، وقد جاء بالفعل حسب ما أعلن الملاك جبرائيل   لدانيال النبى، وقد حسب يوليانوس افريكانوس (200-245م) المدة من مرسوم  الملك  ارتحشتا فى السنة العشرين أي سنه 445ق.م، ثم قال؛ بالحساب من  ارتحشتا إلى زمن  المسيح تتكون الأسابيع السبعين وذلك بحساب اليهود"(131).   وقال يوسابيوس القيصرى (264-340م)؛ "هذه الأمور سجلناها لنبين انه بظهور  مخلصنا  يسوع المسيح تمت نبؤه أخرى. لان الكتاب المقدس فى سفر دانيال ذكر  صراحة عدد محدد من  الأسابيع حتى مجيىء المسيح… تنبأ بكل وضوح انه بعد تمام هذه الأسابيع تتلاشى  المسحة نهائياً. وقد أوضحنا تماماً أن هذا ما تم فى ميلاد مخلصنا"(132).   وقال العلامة ترتليان أن زمن مجيئ المسيح معلوم فى سفر دانيال "وبعد  حسابه سنبرهن  أنه ( المسيح ) أتى بحسب الأزمنة المقررة والعلامات الكافية"(133).  ويقول القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى ( 296 –  373م)، "دانيال المتزيد فى الحكمة، الذى حدد كلا  من التاريخ الفعلى لمجيء  المخلص وحلوله الإلهى بيننا، إذ قال "سبعون أسبوعاً قضيت  على شعبك…."(134)   ويكمل بقية النبؤه فى آيه 24. أما القديس جيروم فيقول "لا يكمن لأحد أن  يشك أن هذه  النبؤه خاصة بمجيئ المسيح، الذى ظهر فى العالم بعد هذه  الأسابيع السبعين"(135).*
*2-      إن ذروه وروح وجوهر النبؤه هو فى مجيئ المسيح وعمله وخدمته. يقول القديس  أكليمندس الأسكندرى (150 – 215م)، "جاء المسيح ربنا "قدوس القدوسين" وتمم  الرؤيا والنبوة ومسح فى جسده بروح أبيه القدوس"(136).   وقال القديس جيروم "وربه ختمت المعصية وانتهت ( تمت) الخطية وأزيل الإثم  وأعلن البر  الأبدى الذى ساد على قسوة الناموس، وتمت الرؤيا والنبوة لأن  الناموس والأنبياء  كانوا إلى يوحنا، ثم مسح قدوس القدوسين(137).*
*3-      بمجئ  المسيح تمت فيه النبوات وختمت الرؤيا والنبوة وبالتالى بطلت  الذبائح  والتقدمات وجميع الشعائر والطقوس اليهودية، والتى كانت فى روحها وجوهرها   ترمز إلى عمله وتشير إليه. يقول القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى: "لأنه متى بطلت  النبوه  والرؤيا من إسرائيل إلا عندما أتى المسيح قدوس القدوسين؟ لأنه من  ضمن العلامات  والبراهين القوية على مجيئ كلمة الله إن أورشليم لا تكون  قائمه فيما بعد ولا يكون  نبى قائماً فيهم، ولا تعلن لهم رؤيا. وهذا أمر  طبيعى"(138)،  فعندما جاء "قدوس القدوسين، كان طبيعيا أن تختم الرؤيا والنبوة وتبطل مملكه  أورشليم"(139)،  "ومتى هتف المخلص نفسه قائلا "الناموس والأنبياء إلى يوحنا تنبأوا"(140).   فهو كان بين اليهود الآن ملك أو رؤيا، لجاز لهم أن ينكروا المسيح الذى  أتى. أما إن  لم يوجد ملك ولا رؤيا، بل من ذلك الوقت إلى الآن ختمت كل نبوه  وأخذت المدينة  والهيكل"(141).*
*4-      الإجماع  على أن عبارتى "المسيح الرئيس" تشير أن إلى السيد المسيح، فتشير  الأولى  إلى مجيئه كالملك الآتى والمسيح المنتظر، ابن داود، ومن ثم ترجمت فى   السريانية "إلى مجيئ المسيا الملك"(142)،  وتشير الثانية إلى موته الكفارى، ولذا ترجمت فى السريانية أيضاً إلى "سيقتل  المسيا"(143).*
*5-      آمن عدد كبير من الآباء أن عبارة "قدوس القدوسين" تعنى الرب يسوع  المسيح، ومن ثم ترجمت فى السريانية إلى "مسيا قدوس القدوسين"(144).*
*6-      أجمعوا  مع العلماء اليهود، على أن المقصود بعبارة "شعب رئيس آت" هو دمار  أورشليم  وخرابها وتدنيس الهيكل على أيدى الإمبراطور الرومانى فسبسيان وأبنه تيطس   سنه 70م.*
*7-      أشار بعض منهم مثل هيبوليتوس على أن الأسبوع الأخير "السبعون" لم يأت  بعد، وأنه يتكلم عن ضد المسيح الذى سيأتى قبل المجيء الثانى(145)  للسيد المسيح، والدينونه.*
*ج – تفسير النبؤه فى العصور الحديثة ( ما قبل الفكر  العقلانى)(146)  :*
*يتلخص تفسير النبؤه فى هذه العصور فى النقاط التالية:*
*أ-        الإجماع  على أن هذه النبؤه خاصة بالسيد المسيح وقد تمت فى مجيئه وصلبه  وعمله، وقد  اتفقوا جميعاً على ما جاء فى النقاط السبعة أعلاه، أى فيما اتفق عليه   آباء القرون الأولى.*
*ب-  برغم اختلاف بعضهم فى تحديد نقطه بداية الأسابيع السبعين، فمنهم من  حددها  بزمن نبؤه أرميا الثانية (أرميا 1:29)، أو بزمن إعلان الملاك جبرائيل  للنبوة  ( دانيال 1:9) أى السنة الأولى من حكم داريوس الميدى لبابل  (539ق.م) أو السنة  الأولى لحكم كورش (560ق.م)، أو السنة الثانية لحكم  داريوس الأول (530ق.م)، أو السنة  الثانية لحكم داريوس نوثوس (423ق.م)… الخ، إلا أن غالبيتهم ركزوا على تاريخين  هما:*
*(1)               السنة السابعة لحكم أرتحشتا لونجمينوس (457ق.م)، وهو تاريخ العودة  الثانية تحت قيادة عزرا.*
*(2)                السنة العشرين لحكم ارتحشتا (445ق.م)، وهو تاريخ العودة الثانية تحت  قياده نحميا.*
*وهذان التاريخان هما الأكثر دقة وواقعية وقد برهنت الاكتشافات والحفريات  الأثرية والدراسة التاريخية العلمية دقتهما وواقعيتها.*
*ج-  ومثل أباء الكنيسة فى القرون الأولى فقد وصل بعضهم بنقطة الذروة فى   النبؤه إلى ميلاد المسيح وتقديمه فى الهيكل، ووصل البعض إلى معموديته ومسحه  بالروح  القدس أو موته على الصليب، ثم انتشار الإنجيل.*
*د-  وقد يحسب بعضهم المدة بالسنة القمرية التى تتكون من 345 يوم، بدون  إضافة  أى شهور كبيسة، مقتدياً بأسلوب يوليانوس أفريكانوس والآباء الذين اتبعوه.   وحسبها البعض الآخر بحساب السنة الكلدانية المكونة من 360 يوم. وحسبها  غيرهم بحساب  روحى يعتمد بالدرجة الأولى على إتمام مده ال490 سنه من صدر  الأمر إلى صلب المسيح،  مقتدياً بالعلامة هيبولتيوس وغيره من آباء الكنيسة  الأولى(148).*
*تفسير النبؤه فى القرن العشرين*​ *التفسير التقليدى (المحافظ(149) – الكتابى):*
*يعتمد هذا التفسير على "الإيمان المسلم مره القديسين"(149)   والحق الكتابى، ويركز على روح النص الإلهى وجوهره، ومن ثم فقد تطابق مع  الحقائق  التاريخية، وبرهنت الدراسات العلمية الحديثة، الكتابية والتاريخية  والأثرية  واللغوية، على صحته. يقول إدوارد يونج Young "إن التفسير المسياوى التقليدى يستتبع شعوبه اقل  من سواه، وفى الوقت عينه يقدر لغة النص حق قدرها"(150).  وهو الآتى:*
*1-      تمثل "السبعون أسبوعاً" عدداً كاملاً (7×7) ترمزه للمدة التى حددها الله  للخلاص بدم المسيح وبداية العهد الجديد وتوقف العهد القديم.*
*2-      ويرى  البعض أن بداية ال 490 سنه أو ال "سبعون أسبوعا" هى صدور أمر أو  مرسوم  الملك الفارسى كورش سنة (538 ق.م) وعلى الرغم من أن مرسوم الملك كورش يركز   على بناء الهيكل فقط، إلا أنهم يعتمدون على ما سبق أن تنبأ به عنه اشعياء  النبى  قائلاً بالروح: "كورش راعى فكل مسرتى يتمم ويقول عن أورشليم ستبنى  وللهيكل ستؤسس"(151).   بل ويحسب متى هنرى ال 490 سنه من "نفس الساعة التى تكلم فيها جبرائيل مع  دانيال وفى  وقت تقدمه المساء إلى الساعة التى مات فيها المسيح، إذ مات  المسيح حوالى المساء  أيضا" وقد كانت 490 سنه تماماً(152).   ويقسم الأسابيع السبعين كالآتى: "فى الأسابيع السبعة الأولى، أو ال 49  سنه، تم بناء  الهيكل والمدينة؛ وفى الأسبوع الواحد الأخير بشر المسيح  بالإنجيل، وبه انتهى  التدبير اليهودى، ووضعت أساسان مدينة الإنجيل والهيكل  التى كان يجب أن تبنى على  خرائب التدبير السابق"(153)*
*3-      ولكن  الغالبية العظمى ترى أن الأمر الوحيد المشار إليه فى النبؤه، هو  الأمر  الثانى، الخاص بالعودة الثانية تحت قيادة عزرا، والذى أصدر الملك الفارسى   ارتحشتا الأول، لونجمينوس (464 – 424 ق.م)، فى السنة السابعة لملكه (457 ق.م). فقد  قام عزرا بعد حصوله على هذا المرسوم بإصلاح عظيم، روحى(154)  ومدنى، فقد اكمل بناء الهيكل وأسوار المدينة(155)،   برغم الصعوبات والعوائق، كان عزرا هو الابن الروحى لأورشليم. كان اليهود  العائدون  فى المرحلة الأولى قد أعادوا بناء المذبح على أطلال هيكل أورشليم  برغم كل ما واجهوه  وقاسوه، فقد واجهتهم معوقات كثيرة وصعوبات كثيرة من  جيرانهم. ثم صدر هذا المرسوم من  الملك ارتحشتا سنه 457 ق.م لاستئناف العمل  فى بناء الهيكل وبالتالى فى أورشليم.  وبعد ذلك ب 13 سنه اصدر نفس الملك  ارتحشتا فى السنة العشرين لملكه أمراً ثانيا  لنحميا (سنه 445 ق.م) بإعادة  بناء سور أورشليم(156).*
*4-      وترى  الغالبية أيضا أن نهاية ال 69 أسبوعا (7+62) هى فى 27 يناير سنه  27م وقت  ظهور المسيح وعماده من يوحنا المعمدان الذى بدأ خدمته فى السنة الخامسة عشر   للقيصر طيباريوس، أي السنة 778 أو 779 لتأسيس(157)  روما (=26-27م)(158)،  وقد اعتمد المسيح بعد ستة شهور من بداية خدمة يوحنا المعمدان، أي فى 27 يناير  27م.*
*يقول  الملاك جبرائيل لدانيال النبى "من خروج المر لتجديد أورشليم  وبنائها إلى  المسيح الرئيس سبعة أسابيع واثنان وستون أسبوعا"، أي 49 سنه + 434=483  سنه  كاملة، وقد بدأت هذه المدة سنه 457 ق.م وانتهت سنه 27م، وبالتحديد فى 27  يناير  سنه 27م، إلى المسيح الرئيس. وقد اجمع آباء الكنيسة ومفسرها فى كل  العصور على أن  عبارة "المسيح الرئيس تعنى الرب يسوع المسيح، "المسيا  المنتظر داود"(159).   والعبارة تجمع بين صفتين "المسيح" و"الرئيس"، فهو ممسوح ورئيس فى آن  واحد، أو  بعبارة أخرى: واحد هو كاهن ورئيس معاً. هذا الوصف لا يصلح إلا فى  شخص وحيد هو يسوع  الذى هو المسيح"(160).   هذا المسيح هو النسل الموعود، والذى له الحكم وخضوع شعوب، الذى تنبأ عنه  يعقوب  بالروح وحده ظروف مجيئه والأحداث التى ستكون معاصره لهذا المجيء  والتى تساوت مع نفس  الزمن الذى حدده الملاك جبرائيل؛ يقول القديس اثناسيوس  الرسولى "فعندما جاء "قدس  القدوسين" كان طبيعياً أن تختم الرؤيا والنبؤه،  وتبطل مملكه أورشليم. لأن الملوك  كان يجب أن يمسحوا بينهم إلى أن يمسح  "قدوس القدوسين".*
*ويعقوب  تنبأ بأن مملكة اليهود تبقى حتى مجيئه قائلاً "لا يزول حاكم من  يهوذا أو  رئيس من بين احقائه حتى يأتى المعد له وهو رجاء الشعوب"(161).  وهو الذى تنبأ عنه داود النبى بالروح بأنه الذى مسح "بدهن المسحة"(162)،  مسح الرب"(163)،  الذى مسح بالروح القدس كملك السلام "أما أنا فقد مسحت ملكى على صهيون جبل قدسى"(164)،  وككاهن ورئيس الكهنة الأبدى "أقسم الرب ولن يندم أنك كاهن إلى الأبد على رتبه ملكى  صادق"(165)،  وقد وصف بالروح القدس ب "مسيح الرب"(166)  كما تشير كلمة "رئيس" إلى كونه "رئيس ملوك الأرض" كما عبر عنه الوحى فى سفر  الرؤيا(167).  انه الرئيس الآتي "ابن داود" الذى تنبأ عنه اشعياء النبى قائلاً "هوذا قد جعلته  شارعاً للشعوب رئيساً وموصياً للشعوب"(168)،  "لنمو رياسته وللسلام لا نهاية على كرسى داود وعلى مملكته ليثبتها ويعضدها بالحق  والبر من الآن وإلى الأبد"(169).*
*5-      ثم  يقول الملاك "وبعد أثنين وستين أسبوعا يقطع المسيح وليس له"، ع26.  وتعنى  عبارة "يقطع المسيح" أي يموت، يصلب ويموت، كما سبق وتنبأ اشعياء النبى  قائلاً  "كان يظن انه قطع من ارض الأحياء انه ضرب من اجل ذنب شعبى"(170).   وقد صلب المسيح بعد انتهاء ال 69 أسبوعا وفى منتصف الأسبوع الأخير،  السبعون. فقد  بدأ خدمته بعد المعمودية من يوحنا، فى نهاية الأسبوع ال69  وبداية الأسبوع السبعين،  واستمرت خدمته ثلاث سنوات ونصف، وصلب فى منتصف  الأسبوع الأخير، السبعون. وبصلبه هم  الفداء ولم يعد للذبائح والتقدمات،  التى كانت ترمز إليه عمله، قيمه، ومن ثم انشق  حجاب الهيكل عند موته على  الصليب إعلانا بانتهاء عمل الهيكل والذبيحة والتقدمات إلى  أن دمر الهيكل  تماماً وتوقفت الذبائح والتقدمات نهائياً سنه 70م وهذا ما تشير إليه   النبوه بالقول "وفى الأسبوع يبطل الذبيحة والتقدمة" فقد وضع المسيح بموته  الكفارى  على الصليب نهاية لطقوس وشعائر الذبائح والتقدمات، فقد قدم نفسه  ذبيحة كفارية ذات  قيمه غير محدودة "وليس بدم تيوس وعجول بل بدم نفسه دخل  إلى الأقداس فوجد فداء  أبدياً"(171).  وهذا ما تشرحه الرسالة إلى العبرانيين بالتفصيل، وهو موضوعها  الرئيسى.*
*وتعنى  عبارة "وليس له"؛ "لن يكون له أحد أو "ولكن ليس لنفسه"ز أى أن  الشعب الذى  ينكره لن يكون له، لن يعود له "جاء إلى خاصته وخاصته لم تقبله" أو كما   تنبأ عنه داود النبى "أما أنا فدوده لا إنسان. عار عند البشر ومحتقر الشعب"(172).  كما أنه لم يمت لأجل خطيه ارتكبها هو، كقوله "رئيس هذا العالم يأتى ولكن ليس له فى  شئ"(174).  وكقول الوحى عنه انه "قدوس بلا شر ولا دنس قد انفصل عن الخطاة وصار أعلى السموات"(175)،  إنما قدم ذاته كما يقول هو "فديه عن كثيرين"(176)،  "لكن أحزاننا حملها وأوجاعنا تحملها… وهو مجروح لأجل معاصينا مسحوق لأجل  آثامنا… الرب وضع عليه أثم جميعنا"(177).*
*
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*الإتمام الحرفى للنبؤه*​ *6- صدر أمر الملك ارتحشتا الأول، لونجمينوس (464-424 ق.م) لعزرا الكاهن  والكاتب فى السنة السابعة لملكه(178)،    أى سنه 457 ق.م (464-7=457). وقد تم خلال السبعة أسابيع الأولى، بحسب ما   جاء  بالنبؤه، أي ال 49 سنه (7×7=49)، إعادة بناء حوائط وشوارع أورشليم   برغم الظروف  الصعبة، وأكتمل تنظيمها سنه 408 ق.م (457-49=408)، وفى نفس   السنة بدأت مدة ال  "اثنان وستون أسبوعا" أي 434 سنه (62×7=434) لتصل إلى   سنه 26م (4343-408=26). وعند  جمع مدة ال69 أسبوعا (483 سنه: 69×7=483) وهى   نفس المدة، وبدايتها من سنه صدوره  الأمر سنه 457 نصل أيضاً إلى سنه 26م   (383-457=26)، وبإضافة سنه واحدة بسبب المرور  من سنه 1 ق.م أي سنه صفر(180)،    نصل إلى سنه 27م، وهى السنة التى جاء فيها المسيح "كالرئيس"، بحسب ما   تعلن النبؤه،  وهى نفس السنة التى أعتمد فيها من يوحنا المعمدان.*
*وقد بدأ يوحنا المعمدان خدمته فى "السنة الخامسة عشره من سلطته طيباريوس  قيصر"(179)،  أي خلال سنة 26م(181)،  والمفروض أن السيد المسيح بدأ خدمته بعد يوحنا المعمدان بستة شهور(182)،    وبالتالى يكون المسيح قد بدأ خدمته فى سنه 26/27م. ويتفق العلماء على أن   السيد  المسيح صلب فى 14 نيسان (أبيب / مارس) سنه 30م. وهذا يتفق تماماً   وبالحرف الواحد مع  إعلان النبوة عن صلبه وإبطاله للذبائح والتقدمات "فى   منتصف الأسبوع"، أى بعد ثلاث  سنوات ونصف من بداية خدمته (سنة 26/27 + 1/2 3   سنوات = سنة 30 م).*
*تمت   نبوة دانيال النبى فى مجيئ المسيح وصلبه بالحرف الواحد، وهذا يؤكد  على   عظمة وإعجاز الوحى والنبوة فى سفر دانيال، وعلى أن الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة   الله،  كما يؤكد على تدبير الله بحسب إرادته الإلهية ومشيئته وعلمه السابق*
*يقول القديس جيروم(183)    أنه بعد ثلاث سنوات ونصف من خدمته، أتم المسيح وابطل "ظلال الأشياء   الحسنة التى  ستأتى"، الطقوس اللاوية، إذ قدم نفسه "لأن الناموس إذ له ظل   الخيرات العتيدة لا نفس  صورة الأشياء لا يقدر بنفس الذبائح كل سنة التى   يقدمونها على الدوام أن يكمل الذين  يتقدمون(184)"،  فكل طقوس الناموس وشعائره "هى ظل الأمور العتيدة(185)"،  ولما أكملها فى نفسه، بذبيحة نفسه، أعلم "قد أكمل(186)"،  "إذ أنه قبل أن يضع الرب يسوع روجه ويسلمها فى يدى الآب(187)،    قال "قد أكمل" وأسلم الروح. ليعلن للجميع أنه أتم العمل الذى جاء من   أجله، ومن ثم  "أنشق حجاب الهيكل من أعلى إلى أسفل" إيذاناً وإعلاناً   بانتهاء عهد وبداية عهد  جديد.*
*تثبيت العهد*​ *7- يقول القديس جيروم فى تفسيره لقول النبوة(188)    "ويثبت عهداً مع كثيرين فى أسبوع واحد وفى وسط الأسبوع يبطل الذبيحة   والتقدمة" ع  27؛ إن ذلك تم بخدمته ثلاث سنوات ونصف، ثم بخدمة رسله بعد   قيامته". وتقول دائرة  معارف النبوات الكتابية أن كلمة "يثبت" تعنى حرفياً   "يجعل العهد يسود(189)"،    والفاعل هو المسيح الذى هو موضوع الآية والنبوة. والعهد هنا هو العهد   الذى تم بدم  الفداء، بدم المسيح على الصليب، الذى به اشترى الكنيسة "كنيسة   الله التى اقتناها  بدمه(190)".    هو عهد الله الفدائى، الذى سبق وتنبأ عنه أشعياء النبى "وأجعلك عهداً   للشعب ونوراً  للأمم لتفتح عيون العمى لتخرج من الحبس المأسورين من بيت   السجن الجالسين فى  الظلمة(191)"،  "وأقطع لكم عهداً أبدياً مراحم داود الصادقة(192)"،  والذى تنبأ عنه أيضا أرميا النبى "ها أيام تأتى يقول الرب وأقطع مع بيت إسرائيل  وبيت يهوذا عهداً جديداً(193)"،  "وأقطع لهم عهداً أبدياً(194)".هذا   العهد بلا عيب "لأنه لو كان  الأول بلا عيب لما طلب موضع لثان. لأنه يقول   لهم لائماً هوذا أيام تأتى يقول الرب  حين أكمل مع بيت إسرائيل وبيت  يهوذا  عهداً جديداً … فإذ قال جديدا عتق الأول. وأما ما عتق وشاخ فهو  قريب من الاضمحلال(195)"،  إنه بدم "راعى الخراف العظيم بدم العهد الأبدى(196)"،  "ولأجل هذا هو وسيط عهد جديد لكى يكون المدعوون إذ صار موت لفداء التعديات التى فى  العهد الأول ينالون وعد الميراث الأبدى(197)"    لقد أنهى السيد المسيح تدبير العهد القديم على الجلجثة، وانشق حجاب   الهيكل، إذ قدم  ذاته ذبيحة ذات قيمة لانهائية، وثبت العهد الجديد بخدمته   ثلاث سنوات ونصف قبل  الصليب وبكرازة رسله بعد القيامة، خلال الثلاث سنوات   ونصف التالية أو نصف الأسبوع  الثانى، لليهود. كان الأسبوع السبعين هو  فترة  تأسيس الكنيسة والبشارة بالإنجيل  لليهود، وهذه الفترة انتهت  باستشهاد  استيفانوس، وحدث ذلك اليوم (يوم رجم استيفانوس)  اضطهاد عظيم على  الكنيسة  التى فى أورشليم فتشتت الجميع فى كور اليهودية والسامرة(198)".    ثم بتحول شاول إلى المسيحية وإلى اسم بولس الرسول، ثم بداية دخول الأمم   إلى  المسيحية بإيمان قائد المئة الرومانى كرنيليوس وحلول الروح القدس  عليه  هو ومن معه  "فأندهش المؤمنون الذين من أهل الختان كل من جاء مع بطرس  لأن  موهبة الروح القدس  انسكبت على الأمم أيضاً(200)"،  وذلك حوالى سنة 33/34.*
*8-   ويرى كثيرون من المفسرين الكتابيين المحافظين، أن فترة الثلاث سنوات   ونصف  الثانية من الأسبوع السبعين امتدت، عملياً، إلى دمار أورشليم والهيكل  سنة  70  م، إذ أن التقدمات والذبائح أبطلت عملياً وكلية بدمار الهيكل  نهائياً..  ويرون أن  لغة النبوة تتحدث عن أحداث ستحدث بعد الأسبوع الثانى  والستين،  الذى هو الأسبوع  التاسع والستين، (7+62=69)، وهى كالآتى :*
*أ- يصف ع 27 أن قطع المسيح سيكون فى منتصف الأسبوع السبعين،*
*ب- ثم يلى ذلك مباشرة الحديث عن دمار المدينة والقدس،*
*ج- ثم عن "نهاية" أو "نهاية حرب"،*
*د- ويعلن ع 27 أن العهد سيثبت مع كثيرين "فى وسط الأسبوع"،*
*ر- وأن الذبائح والتقدمات ستبطل،*
*س- ثم يأتى الحديث عن "المخرب" وعن "نهاية" كاملة.*
*هذه   الأحداث مكملة وداخلة فى محيط الأسبوع السبعين، ولكن إتمامها يمتد  إلى  ما  وراء السبعين أسبوعاً، فدمار أورشليم والقدس حدث بعد أكثر من ثلاث  سنوات   ونصف من تاريخ الصلب والقيامة. نعم لقد بطلت الذبائح والتقدمات  بصلب المسيح  وانشقاق  حجاب الهيكل ولم يعد للهيكل فائدة، واصبح غير ذى  قيمة وغير موجود  روحياً وعملياً،  إلا أن إزالته من الوجود وإتمام النبوة  الحرفى تما سنة  70 م.*
*رجاسة الخرابودمار أورشليم والقدس*​ *10-     ثم تقول النبوة "وشعب رئيس آت يخرب المدينة والقدس وانتهائه بغماره وإلى  النهاية حرب وخرب قضى بها …   وعلى جناح الأرجاس مخرب حتى يتم ويصب المقضى على  المخرب" ع 26،27ز وقد   أجمع المفسرون المحافظون، الكتابيون على أن المقصود بعبارة  "شعب رئيس آت"   هو الجيش الرومانى الذى دمر أورشليم والقدس سنة 70م. أما "جناح  الأرجاس"   فتقسم إلى "جناح" والذى يشير فى العهد القديم إلى الجيش(201)،    وهنا تشير إلى "جناح الهيكل" الذى حاول اليهود الاحتماء تحته.  و"الأرجاس"  من "رجس"  أو "رجاسة" أو "رجسة" والتى أشير إليها فى ص 13:8 ب  "معصية  الخراب" وفى ص 31:11 وص  11:12 ب "الرجس المخرب"، والتى أشار إليها  السيد  المسيح فى حديثه عن دمار أورشليم  ونهاية العالم ب "رجسة الخراب  التى قال  عنها دانيال النبى(202)"،  وتشير عموماً إلى عبادة الأصنام الرجسة وأشكال عبادتها الوثنية المقيتة(203)،  كما يقول عن الصنم "ملكوم رجس العمونيين(204)"  والصنم "كموش رجس الموآبيين(205)"  و"عشتروث رجاسة الصيدونيين(206)".  وأشار بها السيد المسيح إلى تدنيس الهيكل بواسطة الرومان ودماره.*
*وقد   ربط السيد المسيح بين "رجسة الخراب" فى هذه النبوة ودمار الهيكل سنة  70 م   فى قوله "فمتى نظرتم رجسة الخراب التى قال عنها دانيال النبى قائمة فى   المكان  المقدس. ليفهم القارئ. فحينئذ ليهرب الذين فى اليهودية إلى الجبال(202)".    وفى قول السيد هنا تحذير واضح لتلاميذه بالهرب إلى الجبال عندما يرون   "رجسة الخراب"  قائمة فى الهيكل، كما تشير الجملة الأعتراضية التى علق بها   الإنجيلى "ليفهم القارئ"  إلى أن المقصود هنا هو الجيوش الرومانية التى   وضعت راياتها، كما يقول المؤرخ  اليهودى يوسيفوس الذى كان شاهداً لها   "وبينما هرب الثوار (اليهود) إلى المدينة  والتهم اللهب المقدس ذاته وكل ما   يحيط به احضر الرومان راياتهم وأقاموها تجاه الباب  الشرقى وهناك ضحوا  لها(207)"،    وكانت رايات الجيش الرومانى هى النسور الفضية المقدسة وهذا ما أوضحه   السيد نفسه  بقوله : "ومتى رأيتم أورشليم محاطة بجيوش فأعلموا أنه قد أقترب   خرابها. حينئذ ليهرب  الذين فى اليهودية إلى الجبال. والذين فى وسطها   فليفروا خارجاً. والذين فى الكور  فلا يدخلوها. لأن هذه أيام انتقام ليتم   كل ما هو مكتوب(208)".  وقد تحققت نبؤه دانيال النبى وإعلان المسيح بصورة حرفية دقيقة، فبعد 66 سنة من  ميلاد المخلص دخل سستيوس Cestius   حاكم سوريا المدينة مع القوات الرومانية وحاصر  الهيكل وقفز الجنود من   حوائط الهيكل ووقفوا فى مكان مقدس. ثم استدعى سستيوس الجنود  وغادر   المدينة، ولكن بعد أربع سنوات دُمرت المدينة والهيكل وصار خراباً تماماً(209)،    يقول المؤرخ اليهودى يوسيفوس شاهد العيان على أحداث خراب أورشليم ودمار   الهيكل :  "لقد حكم على المقدس منذ زمن طويل من الله بالنار، والآن وبعد   مرور السنين اقترب  اليوم المحتوم، اليوم العاشر من شهر Lous   (سبتمبر)، وهو نفس التاريخ الذى احرق فيه الملك  نبوخذ نصر الهيكل من   قرون. ولكن الآن كان الشعب (اليهود) هو الذى سبب الحريق الهائل  وبدأه. إذ   أنه عندما أنسحب تيطس بفترة قصيرة هاجم الثوار الرومان ثانية، وتبع ذلك    معركة حدثت بين حراس المقدس والقوات التى كانت تطفئ النار داخل الساحة   الداخلية،  فهزمت القوات الرومانية اليهود وتعقبتهم فى انتقام شديد إلى   الهيكل نفسه مباشرة.  وبدون انتظار لأى أوامر وبدون خوف من هذا العمل   الرهيب انتزع أحد الجنود الذى كان  مندفعاً بقوة علوية قطعة ملتهبة من   الصوف وقفز على ظهر جندى آخر، وقذف بالجمرة  الملتهبة من فتحة شباك ذهبى   منخفض …   وعندما اندلعت ألسنة اللهب صرخ اليهود فى رعب  أشعل المأساة؛ وتزاحموا   للإنقاذ دون التفكير فى اقتصاد حياتهم أو ادخار قوتهم لأن  المبنى المقدس   الذى كانوا يحرسونه بقوة وتكريس مثل هذا، كان يتلاشى أمام أعينهم(210)".*
*"وهكذا سقطت أورشليم فى السنة الثانية من حكم فسبسيان فى الثامن من شهر  جربيوس (أكتوبر 70م)(211)"،    "وقد كان مجموع الأسرى الذين أسروا خلال الحرب كلها 97.000، كما كان   مجموع الذين  ماتوا مدة الحصار الطويل فى مراحله الأولى إلى النهاية   1.100.000 (مليون ومائة ألف)  وأغلبهم من اليهود بالجنس …   الذين اجتمعوا من الدولة كلها للاحتفال بعيد  الفطير وحاصرتهم الحرب  فجأة،  وكان الزحام هو السبب أولاً أولاً بالطاعون، وأخيراً  بالجوع(212)".*
*ويؤكد   المؤرخ والكاهن اليهودى يوسيفوس أن ما حدث للمدينة والهيكل كان  لسببان؛   الأول هو أثم اليهود وخطيتهم، والثانى، هو ما سبق أن تنبأ به الأنبياء،    خاصة دانيال النبى، عن هذا الرجس والخراب. كما يؤكد أن اليهود، فى هذه   المرة  بالذات، هم الذين دنسوا الهيكل بأنفسهم وكانوا سبباً آخر فى تدنيس   الرومان له ومن  ثم يقول :*
*·        "ما الذى آتى بالجيش الرومانى ضدنا؟ أليس أثم سكان أورشليم(213)".*
*·        "كان الهيكل نفسه مشهداً للخيانات والقتل والزنا وقد دنس بأيدينا(214)".*
*·    "إن هؤلاء الغيورون Zealotsوالسفاكون   كانوا السبب فى إتمام النبوات ضد دولتهم، لأنه كانت أقوال  قديمة (مشيراً   إلى نبوات دانيال النبوات) تقول أن المدينة ستؤخذ فى هذا الوقت، وأن    المكان المقدس سيحرق بالنار فى حرب عندما يحرض على الفتنة وأن أيديهم ستدنس   هيكل  الله. ولكن لم يصدق الغيورون هذه الأقوال ومن ثم فقد جعلوا من   أنفسهم أداة  الإتمام(215)".*
*·    ثم   يشير إلى نبؤات دانيال النبى ثانيه "من لا يعرف كتابات الأنبياء  القدماء   والنبؤه الموجهة ضد المدينة البائسة وأنها الآن على وشك الإتمام؟ هم قد    تنبؤا أنها ستؤخذ عندما يبدأ أحد بإراقة الدماء. ألم تمتلئ المدينة  والهيكل  بجثث  مواطنيكم؟ لذلك جلب الله نفسه ناراً عليها ليطهرها بواسطة  الرومان،  ويدمر المدينة  المليئة بمثل هذه الأرجاس"(216).*
*·    ويقول   أيضاً "أعتقد أن الله قد حكم بدمار المدينة لأنها دُنست، وأراد أن  يطهر   المكان المقدس بالنار ليوقف بها مدافعيها وأصدقائها"، لقد تمزقت المدينة   إلى  قطع بواسطة الرجال القساة الخونة الداخليين المتصنعين، ولذلك فقد تمنى   عواجيز  الرجال والنساء "وأفترض أنه لو تأخر الجنود الرومان فى المجيء ضد   هؤلاء الأوغاد  لكانت المدينة قد ابتلعتها الزلازل أو غمرها فيضان أو  دمرها  رعد من السماء، مثلما  كانت سدوم"(219).*
*وهكذا   تمت نبؤات دانيال النبى ونبؤه السيد المسيح حرفياً وبالتفصيل  وبتدقيق   رائع ومذهل يدل على عظمة وإعجاز الوحى والنبوة فى الكتاب المقدس وفى سفر    دانيال النبى.*
*
* *
(1) أر 12:25، 10:29 – 14.

(2) دا 3:9.

(3) دا 18:9.

(4) دا 18:9.

(5) لو 11:1-17.

(6) لو 26:1-35.

(7) دا 24:9-27.

(8) Ency. Proph. P. 383.

(9) Young An. Conc. P. 1041.

(10) Gesenius Heb. Chal.

(11) Strauss p. 268.

(12) Ibid.

(13) ترجمت هكذا فى عدة ترجمات مثل الترجمة العربية الجديدة.

(14) دا 2:10،3.

(15) Walv. P. 218 - 219

(16) Pulpit Vol. 13: 267

(17) Intr. Bib. Comm. Vol. 6 P.

(18) خر 11:20-18

(19) لا 3:25-7

(20) تك 15:29-28

(26) تك 2:8، 1:23.

(27) مز 9:51.

(28) لا 16.

(29) يو 16:1.

(30) عب 1:10 – 4،10.

(31) رو 24:3،25.

(32) اش 4:53-6.

(33) 1 يو 1:2.

(34) زك 9:12، 1:13.

(35) أش 20:28.

(36) رو 25:11، 26.

(37) 1 مل 8:21.

(38) أى 17:14.

(39) أى 7:9.

(40) الآيات البينات 292.

(41) يو 15:19،16.

(42) أر 11:28.

(43) مز 9:79.

(44) تك 4:6.

(45) خر 36:29.

(46) حز 3:32.

(47) مز 8:130.

(48) الآيات البينات 292.

(49) تجسد الكلمة 2:40.

(50) أش 6:51،8.

(51) أر 5:23،6.

(52) 1 كو 30:1.

(53) أش 11:53.

(54) رو 24:3.

(55) لو 44:24.

(56) لو 22:21.

(57) Ency. Proph. 286.

(58) عب 1:1-3.

(59) متى 13:11.

(60) تجسد الكلمة 1:40.

(61) السابق 3:40.

(62) متى 13:11، لو 16:16.

(63) السابق 3:40.

(64) لو 35:1.

(65) مر 23:1.

(66) أع 14:3.

(68) رؤ 7:3.

69-Anf Vol. 2 P. 329

(70) تجسد الكلمة 3:40

(71) خر 10:30،29،37؛لا 3:2،4؛ لا 17:10؛113:14؛19:24؛28:28ح عد 9:18

(72) 1 أخ 13:23

(73)Ellicottes Comm. P. 385.

(74) عب 12:9

75- Prophecy and The Church P. 114.

(76) الهداية ج 158:2.

(77) انظر الصفحة السابقة.

78- Langes Com. ***ip. P. 169.

(79) خر 26:30؛ 9:40، 10،11

(80) خر 13:40؛ 1 صم 1:10؛ 3:16

(81) غب 5:5،6

(82) تث 15:18؛ لو 70:1؛ أع 22:3

(83) رؤ 14:17

(84) مز 45،7،8؛ عب 8:1،9

(86) متى 16:3؛ يو 32:1

(86) أع 38:10

(87) كان من عادة أشور وبابل "السياسية" التى كانوا يتبعونها "ترحيل أفراد  الشعب المهزوم إلى بلاد أجنبية وغريبة أما كورش فلم يفعل ذلك… بل على  النقيض من ذلك حث الشعوب المهزومة على العودة إلى أوطانها وإعادة الآلهة  إلى هياكلها. ومن بين المستفيدين من سياسة كورش الرشيدة هذه كان اليهود  الذين أصبحت عاصمتهم وهيكلهم أكواما من الخراب والدمار". د. صموئيل شولتز  –العهد القديم يتكلم" –ص324.

(87) اش 8:44؛1:45

(88) 2 أخ 22:36،23؛ عز 1:1،2

(90) عز ص2،3

(91) عز ص4-6

(92) عز 6:6-18

(93) عز 19:6

(94) عز 12:7-27

(95) عز 8

(96) عز ص2،3

(97) عز 25:7:7،26

(98) عز 15:7-20

(100) نح 11:1

(101) نح ص2،3

(102) J. M. A Critic & Exeg. Comm.Dan. P. 392.

(107) لو 38:2

(108) تجسد الكلمة 2:39

(109) العظة 19:12

110- Jos. Ant. B. 10 Ch. 11,1.

111- Langes P. 206.

112- J. M. Crit. Exg. P. 397.

113- Lange`s

114- J. M.Crit. Exg. P. 397.

115- Ibid

116- Ibid.

117- Ibid.

118- lange`s 206.

119- Ibid.

120- Ibid.

121- Ibid.

122- Ibid.

123- Ibid.

(124) زك 9:9

(125) اش 8:53

(126) رؤ 7:3

(127) متى 16:3

(128) أع 38:10

(129) عب 12:9

130- J. Mont. Dan. P. 396

131- ANF Vol. 9 P.134.

(132) ك 6:1ن 11.

(133) Anser to the Jews 8.











(134) تجسد الكلمة 2:39.

(135) Chr. Words Worth Vol. 6p. 45.

(136) Stromata B.I, 21.

(137) Chr. Words. Vol. 6 p. 45.

(138) تجسد الكلمة 1:40.

(139) السابق 3:40.

(140) متى 13:11.

(141) السابق 4:40.

(142) Mont. P. 399

(143) Ibid.

(144) Ibid

(145) Christ

(146) الذى يقول أن العقل هو مصدر المعرفة.

(148) وهناك من حسب المدة بأسلوب الفترات اليوبيليه 500 سنه لكل فتره من  سبعه أسابيع. وهناك من حسبها بأسلوب التوازى، أن بعدها بدون تتابع، وكأنها،  جميعها تبدأ من نقطة واحدة وزمن واحد. أو بإدخال فواصل زمنية بين كل فتره  وأخرى، خاصة ما بين الأسابيع ال62 والأسبوع ال70. أو بتغيير أماكن  الأسابيع، فى ترتيب معكوس، تأتى فيه الأسابيع ال62 أولا ثم تأتى السبعة  أسابيع بعد ذلك، مثلما فعل ترتليان وثيؤدوريت وغيرهم. أو باعتبار الأسبوع  الأخير، السبعون، كفترة يوبيليه مكونه من 49 سنه، كما فعل يوسايبس  ويوليكرنيوس وغيرهم See Lange`s P. 208-209.

(149) يعتمد التفسير التقليدى، المحافظ على التسليم الرسولى والأبائى عبر  كل العصور، ولا يعتمد على استخدام الآية الواحدة أو الآيات المنتقاة والتى  يفصلها البعض عن سياق الكلام، إنما على روح النص وجوهره.



(150) تفسيرك. م ج 351:4.

(151) اش 27:44

152- Matt. H. Vol. 4 P. 1093

153- Ibid.

(154) عز 7:7،18،25

(155) عز 9:9

(156) نح ص1

157- Int. St. Bib. Vol. 1 P. 688.

(158) وصل طيباريوس قيصر للحكم سنه 11م + 15= 26م.

159- Lange`s P. 197.

(160) دافدسون ج 349:4.

(161) تك 10:49 حسب الترجمة السبعينية؛

(162) تجسد الكلمة 3:39

(163) مز 7:45

(164) مز 2:2

(165) مز 4:110 مع عب 21:7

(166) مز 6:2

(167) رؤ 5:1

(168) اش 3:55،4

(169) اش 7:9

(170) اش 7:53

(171) عب 12:9

(172) يو 11:1

(174) يو 30:14

(175) عب 26:7

(176) متى 28:20

(177) اش 5:53

(178) عز 12:7

180- F. E.Gaeblein Vol. 7 P.113

(179) لو 1:3

(181) بدأت سلطته طيباريوس قيصر سنه 11م ومن ثم تكون السنة الخامسة عشرة هى سنه 26م.

(182) إذ أن العذراء قد حبلت بالمسيح بعد الحبل المعمدان بستة شهور (لو 26:1)، وبدأ السيد المسيح خدمته فى سن الثلاثين (لو 23:3).

(183) Chr. Wordsworth Vol.6 P. 45

(184) عب 10:1

(185) كو 17:2

(186) يو 30:19

(187) يو 30:9

(188) Ibid

(189) Enc. B. Proph. P. 388

(190) أع 28:20

(191) أش 6:42،7

(192) أش 3:55

(193) أر 33:31

(194) أر 40:32

(195) عب 8:8،13

(196) عب 20:13

(197) عب 15:9

(198) أع 1:8

(200) أع ص 10

(201) أنظر أش 3:8؛ أر 40:48

(202) متى 15:24

(203) Gesenius P. 847 & Theo. Word book ot P. 955

(204) 1مل 5:11

(205) 1مل 7:11

(206) 2مل 13:23

(202) متى 15:24

(207) Jos. Jewish Wars B. Iv. 6,1

(208) لو 20:21-22

(209) Apotolos Makarkis Interp. NT Vol. 1 P. 385

(210) Jos. J. W. B. V 1 6,1

(211) Ibid 10

(212) Ibid. 9.

(213) J. W. B. V. 9,4.

(214) Ibid

(215) Ibid Iv. 6,3

(216) Ibid Vi 2,1

(219)*


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*الفصل العاشر *

*رؤيا دانيال النبى الثالثة ضد المسيح وعلامات النهاية*

*(ص 10-12)*


*فى السنة الثالثة لكورش ملك فارس كشف أمر لدنيال الذي سمي بأسم بلطشاصر.  والأمر حق والجهاد عظيم وفهم الأمر وله معرفة الرؤيا."ع1والسنة الثالثة لكورش الملك هي حوالي  سنة 537ق.م. وكان عمر دانيال النبى فى ذلك الوقت قد أقترب من التسعين عاما وكان  خارج الوظيفة الحكومية’ إذ يقول في ص12:10 أنه استمر إلى*
*السنة الأولى لحكم كورش’ أي في البلاط الملكي. ويؤكد دانيال النبي في  رؤيا الأخيرة هذه أن كل ما أعلن له كان حقا’ ومواجهة ما سيأتي تحتاج إلي جهاد عظيم.  *
*ثم يروى النبي ظروف وملابسات هذه الرؤيا بقوله أنه كان صائما لمدة ثلاثة  أسابيع أيام’ وكان ينوح بسبب خطايا شعبه وربما بسبب العدد القليل الذي ذهب مع زر  بابل إلي أورشليم’ وبسبب الصعوبات الكثيرة التى واجهها العائدون من السبي إلى  أورشليم. وكان من الواضح أن دانيال النبي لم يعد من السبي ولم يرجع مع العائدين إلى  أورشليم’ إما لكبر سنه أو لأن هذا كان بحسب تدبير الله وعنايته الإلهية بشعبه’ إذ  أن موقع دانيال ووظائفه التي كانت له في البلاط إلى السنة الأولى لكورش الملك’ كانت  كفيله بمساعدتهم في تذليل العقبات والصعوبات’ وربما يكون الله قد استخدمه في تحريك  كورش لإصدار الأمر بالعودة إلى أورشليم وبناء وتجديد الهيكل. *
*كان دانيال صائما ونائحا كعادته حينما كان يصلي إلى الله شعبه’ ومن ثم  لم يدهن ولم يأكل طعاما شهيا ولم يأكل لحم ولم يشرب خمر’ ويقول أحد المفسرين إن  الدهن كان يستخدم يوميا بالزيت ليحمى الواحد نفسه من شمس الصحراء القاسية.  *
*1- الكائن السمائى الملائكى (ص10):*
*رأى دانيال وهو بجانب نهر دجله كائنا سمائيا له صفات أو ظهر بصفات  ورؤيا’ أتخذ شكل في الرؤيا’ قريب بدرجة كبيرة من الصورة التى ظهر بها المسيح الممجد  في سفر الرؤيا’ كان لابسا كتانا" و "جسمه  كالزبرجد"، وهذه صفات قريبة من صفات المسيح الممجد فى سفر الرؤيا، "وصوت كلامه كصوت  جمهور"، ويبدو واضحاً فى وصف دانيال النبى تأثره بأصوات الجماهير الرهيبة العدد  التى كانت تنشد أو تهتف فى صوت واحد مثلما حدث عند السجود لتمثال الذهب الذى صنعه  نبوخذ نصر والذى لابد وأن هذا العدد الغفير كان يردد عبارة مثل "أمين". كما كان  القديس يوحنا متأثراً فى وصفه بالمياه الكثيرة التى كانت تحيط بجزيرة بطمس(2).  "فرأيت أنا دانيال الرؤيا وحدى والرجال الذين كانوا معى لم يروا الرؤيا لكن وقع  عليهم ارتعاد عظيم فهربوا ليختبئوا"، وهذا شبيه جداً بما حدث فى رؤيا شاول  الطرسوسى، بولس الرسول للسيد المسيح(3).  "فبقيت أنا وحدى ورأيت هذه الرؤيا العظيمة ولم تبق فى قوة ونضارتى تحولت فى إلى  فساد ولم أضبط قوة. وسمعت صوت كلامه ولما سمعت صوت كلامه كنت مسبحاً على وجهى ووجهى  إلى الأرض"، وهذا الذى حدث لدانيال النبى هو ما حدث أيضاً للقديس يوحنا عند رؤيته  للمسيح الممجد، لأن ما رآه دانيال النبى أو يوحنا الرسول قو فوق احتمال الطاقة  البشرية، لذا يقول دانيال النبى "فتحولت نضارتى إلى فساد ولم أضبط قوة"، ويقول  القديس يوحنا "سقطت عند رجليه كميت(4)". كان المنظر رهيباً بالنسبة لدانيال النبى،  وأقوى من احتماله بالرغم من بره وحكمته ومحبة الله له، ووصفه له بالرجل "المحبوب(5)".*
*وترى مجموعة من المفسرين أن هذا الكائن هو السيد المسيح قبل التجسد، هو  ظهور إلهى مثل ظهوراته الأخرى لإبراهيم ويعقوب وموسى واشعياء(6). ولكن  "ملاك العهد:، "ملاك الرب" فى الرؤى الأخرى، أعطى لنفسه اسم "يهوه" ونسب لنفسه كل  أعماله(6)،  مثلما نسب السيد المسيح، بعد التجسد، كل أعمال الله لنفسه باعتباره كلمة الله وصورة  الله ورسم جوهره، وكونه كلمة الله الذى هو الله(7) ذاته.  كما كان "ملاك العهد" أيضاً صاحب سلطان مطلق ولا يوجد ما أو من يعوقه. أما هذا  الكائن فقد قال لدانيال النبى "ورئيس مملكة فارس وقف مقابلى واحد وعشرين يوماً  وهوذا ميخائيل واحد من الرؤساء الأولين جاء لإعانتي"، استطاع "رئيس مملكة فارس"،  الكائن الروحى المختص بمملكة فارس، أن يعطله مدة 21 يوماً فأحتاج للعون والمساعدة،  فجاء رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل لتقديم العون والمساعدة له. إذاً هو كائن سمائى ملائكى،  ظهور ملائكى.*
*ويقول هذا الكائن الروحى السمائى الملائكى أن رئيس مملكة فارس قد أعاقه،  فمن يكون رئيس مملكة فرس هذا؟ لقد كان قوياً واستطاع أن يقف أمام هذا الكائن  الملائكى ويعطله حتى جاء رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل لإعانته عليه. وبتصرفه هذا كان  مقاوماً لرسل الله وخدامه السمائيين، إذاً فهو كائن روحانى مختص بمملكة فارس، كما  كان الملاك ميخائيل مخصص لبنى إسرائيل، وكان هناك أيضاً "رئيس اليونان". هؤلاء  الكائنات السمائية الملائكية الذين أعلن عنهم فى هذه الرؤيا ورؤى دانيال الأخرى إلى  جانب ما جاء فى بقية أسفار الكتاب المقدس ويزيحون الستار عن العالم الروحى، عالم  الكائنات الروحية الذى يعمل فى خدمة الله وفى خدمة أولاده "أليس جميعهم أرواحاً  خادمة مرسلة للخدمة لأجل العتيدين أن يرثوا الخلاص(8)، وعن  الحرب الروحية التى تدور فى الخفاء، فى عالم الكائنات الروحية والمحتجبة عن أعيننا،  "فإن مصارعتنا ليست مع دم ولحم بل مع الرؤساء مع السلاطين مع ولاة هذا العالم على  ظلمة هذا الدهر مع أجناد الشر الروحية فى السماويات(9)".*
*وقد جاء هذا الكائن الروحى السمائى استجابة لصلاة دانيال وليعلن له ما  يحدث فى الأزمنة الأخيرة "وجئت لأفهمك ما يصيب شعبك فى الأيام الأخيرة لأن الرؤيا  إلى أيام بعد". كان مشهد الكائن السمائى وما أعلن لدانيال النبى أكبر مما توقع  وأقوى مما تصور، فلمس شفتيه "شبه بنى قد أمر فى شبه أبناء البشر، ملاك آخر. ويرى  البعض أنه الملاك جبرائيل الذى كان قد أمر فى رؤيا دانيال النبى الثانية أن يعلم  دانيال النبى. أما "الأيام الأخيرة" هنا فتشير إلى عصر المسيح، عصر المسيا  الآتى.*
*وبعد حديث هذا الكائن السمائى الملائكى عن الحروب الروحية فى عالم  السمائيين يقول له "ولكنى أخبرك بالمرسوم فى كتاب الحق". كان بنو إسرائيل يعتقدون  أن كل الأحداث التى تحدث فى العالم وفى تاريخ العالم مسجلة من قبل فى أسفار أو  ألواح فى السماء(10)،  وما يقصده الملاك هنا، كما أوضحنا فى الفصل الثانى من هذا الكتاب، هو الإعلان عن  تدابير الله وخططه للعالم بحسب إرادته الإلهية وتدابيره وعلمه السابق، فهو كلى  العلم والقدرة والوجود. ومن ثم يعلن لدانيال النبى بواسطة هذا الكائن الملائكى ما  سيحدث فى العالم، فى تاريخ العالم، ابتداء من ملوك الإمبراطورية الفارسية، ثم يتحول  إلى الحديث عن ضد المسيح والضيقة العظيمة ونهاية العالم وقيامة الأبرار  والدينونة.*
*2- المرسوم فى كتاب الحق (ص11):*
*ويبدأ الكائن السمائى الملائكى فى الإعلان عما سيحدث بعد كورش مباشرة فى  نبوة تفصيلية أذهلت عقول النقاد والعقلانيين والليبراليين لدقة تفصيلاتها، ولدقة  إتمامها تاريخياً، ويركز هذا الإعلان وهذه النبؤة على الفترة من سنة 529 ق.م إلى  سنة 164 ق.م ثم يتحول بأوصاف الملك الأخير، ملك الشمال، إلى أوصاف لا تنطبق عليه  بالمرة، إنما تنطبق على شخص سوف يأتى فيما بعد نهاية العالم مباشرة، كان ملك الشمال  صورة له ونموذجاً مجسماً لصورة وتجسد الشرفية.*
*أ‌-        الحديث عن ملوك فارس الأربعة الذين خلفوا كورش العظيم؛ يقول الكائن  السمائى لدانيال النبى "هوذا ثلاثة ملوك أيضاً يقومون فى فارس والرابع يستغنى بغنى  أوفر من جميعهم وحسب قوته بغناه يهيج الجميع على مملكة يونان"  ع2.*
*1-       كان دانيال النبى يتسلم هذا الإعلان فى زمن كورش وبالتالى فالثلاثة  ملوك الذين يعلن عنهم الكائن السمائى هم الذين أتوا بعده مباشرة  وهم:*
*·        قمبيز الثانى (527-522 ق.م) خليفة كورش وابنه.*
*·        سميرس (522-521 ق.م)، المدعى.*
*·        داريوس هيستابس (521-486 ق.م).*
*2-      أما الملك الرابع والذى تميزه الرؤيا بالغنى الوافر والمهيج ضد مملكة  اليونان فهو احشويرش بن داريوس (486-465 ق.م) والذى كان أغنى ملوك الفرس فى تلك  الحقبة، وفى أيامه قامت الحرب الفارسية اليونانية الشهيرة (480-497 ق.م). قال  القديس يوستينوس عن غناه "كانت توجد ثروات كثيرة فى مملكته لدرجة أنه عندما كانت  تجف الأنهار بواسطة قاته، ومع ذلك لم تنفذ ثروته"(11)،  وقال هيرودوتس "تكون جيش ارتحشتا من 5.283.220 رجل، إلى جانب 300.000 رجل من  قرطاجنة و 200 سفينة(12)".  فهل يوجد دقة تذهل العقول أكثر مما تنبأ به دانيال النبى هذا وتم بدقة  مذهلة؟*
*ب‌-               الحديث عن الإسكندر الأكبر وخلفائه:*
*"ويقوم ملك جبار ويتسلط تسلطاً عظيماً ويفعل حسب إرادته. وكقيامة تنكسر  مملكته وتنقسم إلى رياح السماء الأربع ولا لعقبه ولا حسب سلطانه الذى تسلط به لأن  مملكته تنقض وتكون لآخرين غير أولئك" 11 ع3،4. وهنا تقدم النبؤة وصفاً تفصيلياً  دقيقاً ومفصلاً لقيام الإسكندر الأكبر وانكساره، موته فجأة فى شبابه، وأنه لن يخلفه  أحد من نسله، أولاده، ولكن تقسم المملكة بين قواد جيشه الأربعة. وهذا ما حدث بالحرف  الواحد، فبعد موته، "ترك وراءه فى مكدونية أخاً عاجزاً يدعى فيليب اريديوس. فأعتلى  هذا العرش مدة تقل عن سبع سنوات إذ قتلته أمه سنة 317 ق.م. وخلفه فى الحكم الإسكندر  اللو، ابن الاسكندر الشرعى من امرأته روكسانا، وملك ست سنوات. وفى سنة 311 ق.م بلغ  بدوره نهاية مفجعة على يد أحد أفراد والده وهو كاسندر الذى فعل ذلك ليغتصب الحكم فى  مكدونية واليونان. عندئذ قام هرقل الولد الغير الشرعى ونادى بنفسه ملكاً باسم أبيه.  لكنه قتل سنة 309 ق.م." وبموته انقطع خيط سلالة الإسكندر الأكبر تماماً كما جاء  بالنبؤة.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*انقسمت الإمبراطورية اليونانية إلى أربعة أقسام كما بينا سابقاً، وتحولت  إلى أربعة ممالك:*
*1-                مصر وليبيا والعربية وفلسطين، وملكها بطليموس لاجوس.*
*2-                بابل وميديا وسوريا وفارس ومقاطعات شرق نهر الهندوس، وملكها سلوقس  نيكاتور.*
*3-                آسيا الصغرى وتراكيا الأوربية، وملكها ليسيماخوس.*
*4-                مكدونية واليونان، وملكها كاسندر.*
*بدأ حكم سلالة البطالمة فى مصر التى وصفت فى الرؤيا، رؤيا دانيال النبى،  يملك الجنوب لوقوعها جنوب فلسطين، وحكم سلالة السلوقيون فى سوريا والتى وصفت بملك  الشمال لوقوعها شمال فلسطين. ودار صراع طويل بينهما وصف بصراع الشمال والجنوب والذى  وصفته النبؤة بكل دقة وتفصيل كالآتى:*
*(1)      "ويتقوى ملك الجنوب (مصر) ومن رؤسائه من يقوى عليه ويتسلط. تسلط عظيم  تسلطه" ع5 والملك المقصود هنا هو بطليموس الأول (323-285 ق.م)، أما الرئيس الآخر  فهو سلوقس نيكاتور والذى استقل ببابل سنة 311 ق.م، وبدأ حكم سلالة شمالية وقد حكم  من (304-281 ق.م).*
*(2)       "وبعد سنتين يتعاهدان وبنت ملك الجنوب ملك الجنوب تأتى إلى ملك الشمال  لإجراء الاتفاق ولكن لا تضبط الذراع قوة ولا يقوم هو ولا ذراعه. وتسلم هى والذين  أتوا بها والذى ولدها ومن قواها فى تلك الأوقات" ع6.*
*أ‌-        وقد تمت هذه المعاهدة سنة 250 ق.م. وكان ثمن هذه المعاهدة هو أن يتزوج  ملك الشمال، السورى أنيتوخس الثانى (262-246 ق.م) ببرنيس، ابنة بطليموس الثانى ملك  مصر (الجنوب) (283-246 ق.م). وكان الملك السورى متزوجاً فطلق زوجته لكى يتزوج  ببرنيس، وبعد سنتين من ذلك توفى بطليموس الثانى فطلق الملك السورى برنيس وعاد  لزوجته الأولى لاوديس التى قتلته بالسم وقتلت برنيس أيضاً ووضعت ابنها، ابن لاوديس،  سلوقس الثانى على عرش سوريا.*
*ب‌-       وبعد فترة خلف بطليموس الثالث (246-221 ق.م) واخو برنيس والده على عرش  مصر. ثم غزا سوريا انتقاماً لموت أخته برنيس واعدم لاوديس. وفى أثناء ذلك كان سلوقس  الثانى فى آسيا الصغرى. وحمل بطليموس الثالث غنائم كثيرة من سوريا تتضمن 40.000  وزنة فضة، 2500 آنية ثمينة. وهذا ما قالته النبؤة بالحرف الواحد "ويقوم من أصولها  قائم مكانه ويأتى إلى الجيش ويدخل حصن ملك الشمال وعمل بهم ويقوى. ويسبى إلى مصر  آلهتهم أيضاً مع مسبوكاتهم. وآنيتهم الثمينة من فضة وذهب ويقتصر سنين عن ملك  الشمال. فيدخل ملك الجنوب إلى مملكته ويرجع إلى أرضه" ع 7-9.*
*(3)               وتستمر النبؤة بعد ذلك فى سرد ما دار من صراع بين ملك الجنوب مصر، وملك  الشمال، سوريا، نلخص أهم أحداثه فيما يلى:*
*أ‌-        حاول سلوقس الثانى أن يهاجم بطليموس الثالث فى مصر سنة 240 ق.م. ولكنه  لم ينجح. ومات سلوقس وخلفه ابنه أنتيخوس الثالث فى حكم سوريا (من 223-187 ق.م)،  ومات بطليموس الثالث وخلفه ابنه بطليموس الرابع فيلوباتون (221-204 ق.م) ونقابل كل  من أنتيخوس الثالث وبطليموس الرابع فى معركة شرسة فى رفح سنة 217 ق.م واستخدم  الجانبان فى هذه المعركة فيلة ضخمة والمنتصر بطليموس الرابع (انظر النبؤة ع  10-14).*
*ب‌-        ومات بطليموس الرابع سنة 203 ق.م وخلفه بطليموس الخامس (203-181 ق.م).  وفى سنة 198 ق.م صارع أنتيخوس الملقب بالعظيم بطليموس الخامس فى معركة خارج صيدون  للسيطرة علي فلسطين " الأرض البهية". وفي سنة 193 ق.م أعطى انتيوخس كليوبترا(13)  زوجة لبطليموس الخامس لكي تقف مصر على الحياد في حرب اتيوخس مع روما"ويعطيه بنت من  النساء". وكان يأمل من وراء ذلك تعزيز الاهتمام السورى فى مصر لأنه كان يخطط سرا  لغزو مصر’ ولكن كليوبترا لم تفده بشيء لأنها زوجة مخلصة وعن ذلك تقول النبوة"  ليفسدها فلا تثبت ولا تكون له" *
*ج- واتحد انتخيوس بهانبيال الذي نفى باختياره من قرطاج. وغز الاثنان معا  اليونان سنه 188ق.م’ وكانت روما قد طردتهم منها " ويحول وجهة إلى الجزائر        …" ثم مات انتخيوس الثالث سنة 187ق.م وفشلت خططه  تماما "ويحول وجهه إلى حصون أرضه ويعثر ويقسط ولا يوجد" ع19.  وحكم سوريا ابنه الأكبر سلوقس الرابع، كيلوباترا (187-176ق.م)’ وقتله رئيس وزارته  فيما بعد" فيقوم مكانه من يعبر جابى الجزية فى فخر المملكة وفى أيام قليلة سنكسر لا  بغضب ولا بحرب"ع20. *
*3- ملك الشمال رمز ضد المسيح ( ص11: 21-35) : *
* بعد موت سلوقس الرابع حل محله ابنه اتيوخيس ابيفاس الرابع (175-164ق.م)  تكلمنا عنه بالتفاصيل في رؤيا دانيال النبي الثانية (ص). ونصيف هنا بعض مما لم  تذكره فى شرح الرؤيا الثانية. دعى أنتيوخيس الرابع في هذه الرؤيا ب "المحتقر"  والمتملق الذى ي يحكم بالتملقات" والذي يعمل " بالمكر" فهو بحسب مفهوم النبوة  "وضيع" وقد دعى ب " ابيمانس" أي المجنون من الذين كانوا يعرفونه جيدا. وكان مخادعا،  وفى سنة 170 ق.م هزم الملك المصرى بطليموس فيلوميتور (181-145 ق.م) فى معركة دارت  شرق دلتا النيل، وذلك خيانة الجالسين على مائدة بطليموس، والذى كان في نفس الوقت  ابن أخت أنتخيوس أبيفانس. ثم يأخذ أنتيوخس ابن أخته بطليموس إلى سوريا بدعوى  الصداقة ولكنهما، الخال وابن الأخت لم يثقا فى بعضهما" " وينهض قوته على ملك الجنوب  بحبش عظيم وملك الجنوب يتهج إلى الحرب بحبش عظيم وقوى جدا ولكنه لا يثبت لأنهم  يدبرون عليه تدابير. والآكلون أطايبه يكسرونه وجيشه يطمو ويسقط كثيرون قتلى. وهذان  الملكان قلبهما لفعل الشر ويتكلما بالكذب على مائدة واحدة ولا ينجح لأن الانتهاء  بعد إلى ميعاد".*
*وقد خاب أمل انتيخوس ابيفانس فى الاستيلاء على مصر عندما أوقفه الرومان  "فتأتى عليه سفن من كتيم فييأس ويرجع" ع3. فقد أمر الرومان بالانسحاب من مصر، فرجع  خائباً وصب جام غضبه على مدينة أورشليم. ومن آية 30 إلى 34 يصف نفس ما حدث وما سبق  أن وصف فى ص8 من تدنس المقدس ونزع للمحرقة الدائمة وتوقفها ووضع "الرجس المخرب" أو  "رجسة الخراب" التى تحدثنا عنها تفصيليا فى الرؤيا الأولى والرؤيا الثانية لدانيال  النبى وكذلك اضطهاده للمؤمنين.*
*مما سبق يتضح لنا الآتى:*
*1-               إن الله بحسب إرادته ومشيئته وعلمه السابق هو الذى "يعزل ملوكاً وينصب  ملوكاً وأنه "متسلط فى مملكة الناس فيعطيها من يشاء".*
*2-       هذا العالم ملئ بالصراعات والمعارك والحرب، وهذا ليس من تدبير الله  ولكن بسبب جشع البشر ونهمهم وطعمهم وشهوتهم فى التملك والسيطرة.*
*3-                إن كل ما يحدث فى العالم من تغييرات وثورات معلوم لدى الله منذ الأزل  ومعلن الكثير منه لأنبيائه "سر الرب لخائفيه".*
*4-       إن كل ما سبق وأعلنه الله فى كتابه المقدس لا يمكن أن يسقط أبداً كقول  السيد المسيح "ولا يمكن أن ينقض المكتوب" ( يو 35:10).*
*5-       وقد برهنت كتب المؤرخين القدماء على صحة الكتاب المقدس ودقة نبؤاته  وألقت الضوء على أجزاء كبيرة منه وبينت دقة نبؤاته وشرحت، دون قصد منها، الدقة  المتناهية التى تمت بها معظم نبؤات الكتاب المقدس.*
*4- ضد المسيح ووقت النهاية ( ص 36:11 – 12:12) :*
*وبدأ من الآية 16 فى هذا الإصحاح يتحول الحديث تماماً من أنتيوخس الرابع  أبيفانس ملك الشمال، إلى شخصية أخرى تماماً، هذه الشخصية تتطابق تماماً مع إنسان  الخطية الأثيم ابن الملاك والتى تكلمنا عنها تفصيلياً فى رؤيا دانيال الأولى (  ص7).*
* وهذا أهم ما جاء عن هذه الشخصية المرتبطة بنهاية  العالم:*
*1-   هذا الشخص، ملك الشمال، ضد المسيح النهائى سيفعل كل شئ حسب إرادته  الأنانية ( 36:11 مع رؤ 7:13، 13:17).*
*2-    يعظم نفسه ويجدف على الله "إله الآلهة" ويعمل أمور عجيبة، أى مذهلة ولا  تصدق (36:11 مع 2 تس 4:2، رؤ 6:13).*
*3-    "ولا يبالى بآلهة آبائه"، "بكل إله لا يبالى لأنه يتعظم على الكل  وسيزعم أنه هو نفسه إله (37:11 مع رؤ 5:17،16).*
*4-    "ولا يبالى… بشهوة النساء" وهذه صفات لم تكن فى أنتيوخس  ابيفانس الذى لم يرفض الزواج أو الحب أو الشهوة ذاتها (37:11).*
*5-   "ويكرم إله الحصون فى مكانه وإلهاً لم تعرفه آبائه يكرمه بالذهب والفضة  وبالحجارة الكريمة والنفائس. ويفعل فى الحصون الحصينة بإله غريب، إذ يقضى ضد المسيح  كل مصادره فى البرامج الحربية.*
*6-   وتتحدث النبؤة فى الآيات من 40 – 45 عن الصراع الذى سيتأجج بين ضد المسيح وخصومه  السياسيين، وستدور رحى الحرب بين ملك الجنوب وملك الشمال فى صورتها النهائية التى  كانت الحرب بين السلوقيين والبطالمة فى القديم رمزاً وصورة لها. وسيبلغ نهايته فى  جبل بهاء القدس، أى جبل هيكل أورشليم ( 45).*
*5- وقت النهاية ( ص 12 ) :*
*يتحدث هذا الجزء الأخير من الرؤيا الثالثة عن عدة أمور كلها متصلة  بالضيقة السابقة للمجئ الثانى والقيامة والدينونة.*
*1-  "ويكون زمان ضيق لم يكن منذ كانت أمة إلى ذلك الوقت" ع1. هذا الضيق تكلم  عنه أرميا النبى قائلاً "لأن ذلك اليوم عظيم وليس مثله. وهو وقت ضيق على يعقوب  ولكنه سيخلص منه" (7:30). وقال عنه السيد المسيح مشيراً إلى ما سيحدث فى أورشليم  وقت دمارها سنة 70م. وإلى ما سيسبق مجيئه الثانى فى نهاية العالم: "لأنه يكون حينئذ  زمان ضيق عظيم لم يكن مثله منذ ابتداء العالم إلى الآن ولن يكون" ( متى 2:24  ).*
*2-   "وفى ذلك الوقت ينجى شعبك كل من يوجد مكتوباً فى السفر" ع1. والسفر  المقصود هذا هو سفر الحياة، الذى قال عنه السيد المسيح لرسله "افرحوا بالحرى إن  أسماءكم كتبت فى السموات" ( لو 20:10)، أنه السفر المذكور فى العهد القديم ب "سفر  الأحياء" ( مز 28:69 )، وفى العهد الجديد ب "سفر الحياة"، "من يغلب فذلك سيلبس  ثياباً بيضاً ولن امحوا اسمه من سفر الحياة" ( رؤ 5:3).*
*3-   "وكثيرون من الراقدين فى تراب الأرض يستيقظون هؤلاء إلى الحياة وهؤلاء  إلى العار للازدراء الأبدى". وهذا يتفق مع قول السيد المسيح "فإنه تأتى ساعة فيها  يسمع جميع الذين فى القبور صوته. فيخرج الذين فعلوا الصالحات إلى قيامة الحياة  والذين عملوا السيئات إلى قيامة الدينونة" (29:5 )، فيمضى هؤلاء ( الأشرار ) إلى  عذاب أبدى والأبرار إلى قيامة الدينونة" ( متى 46:25 )، وقول القديس بولس بالروح  "سوف تكون قيامة للأموات الأبرار والآثمة" ( أع 15:24 ).*
*4-   ثم يرى دانيال النبى كائنين ملاكيين آخرين واقفين على شاطئ النهر واحد  من هنا والآخر من هناك وسأل أحدهما الرجل اللابس الكنان الذى فوق مياه النهر: إلى  زمان انتهاء العجائب؟" فأجابه بعد أن حلف بالله الحى إلى أبد الآبدين: "أنه إلى  زمان وزمانين ونصف… ومن وقت إزالة المحرقة الدائمة وإقامة رجس المخرب  ألف ومئتان وتسعون يوماً. طوبى لمن ينتظر ويبلغ إلى الألف والثلاث مئة والخمسة  والثلاثين يوماً".*
*فماذا تعنى هذه المدد الزمنية؟*
*أ – أولاً: "زمان وزمانين ونصف" تعنى فى مفهوم آباء  الكنيسة فى القرون الأولى مدة "ثلاث سنوات ونصف" وذلك بحسب ما قاله القديس  اريناؤس(14)،  والقديس هيبوليتوس(15)،  والقديس جيروم(16)،  والقديس أغسطينوس(17)،.  وهذه المدة ذكرت فى الكتاب المقدس بصيغ متنوعة، فقد وردت هنا فى سفر دانيال (25:7،  7:12) وفى سفر الرؤيا (14:12) "زمان وزمانين ونصف زمان" ولكها تشير إلى وقت ضيق،  زمن ضيق. ووردت فى رؤيا (2:11) "اثنين وأربعين شهراً" والتى تساوى ثلاث سنوات ونصف  أيضاً، وهى إشارة لتدنيس المدينة المقدسة، أى مدة رمزية لدوس المدينة المقدسة  بواسطة الأمم. ووردت فى رؤيا (6:12) "ألفاً ومئتين وستين يوماً"، وتساوى ثلاث سنوات  ونصف أيضاً. والملاحظ فى كل الأحوال أن الشهر فى هذه المدد مكون من 30 يوم نبوى  والسنة من 360يوم، (1260÷30=42÷12=3\1 3؟ أو 1260 يوم ÷ يوماً (شهر) = 42 شهر ÷ 12  شهر = (3 سنوات ونصف).*
*وهذه المدة أياً كانت لا تعنى أبداً أنها ستتم حرفياً فى كل الأحوال،  وإنما تشير فى كل الأحوال إلى مدة ضيق بالنسبة لأولاد الله أو رجاسة بالنسبة لبيت  الله والمدينة المقدسة. هى مدة ألم يتبعها فرح ورجاء وغلبة على الشرير. أولاد الله  سيعانون ولكن نصرهم أكيد، والكنيسة ستئن ولكن فرحها محتوم. كما يقول المسيح ويذكر  القديس يعقوب بالروح أن السماء أغلقت بصلاة إيليا ولم تمطر "مدة ثلاث سنين وستة  أشهر لما كان جوع عظيم فى الأرض كلها" (لو25:4، يع17:5)، فى تلك الفترة عانى وتألم  أنبياء الله على يد إيزابل زوجة الملك آخاب التى أدخلت عبادة الأصنام لبنى إسرائيل  (1مل 18،3،4،25:21،27). ويقول المؤرخ اليهودى يوسيفوس(18)،  أنه فى حكم أنتيوخس أبيفانس "صار مقدسا مهجوراً مدة ثلاث سنين وستة شهور". ومن ثم  فقد صارت هذه المدة فى تقليد إسرائيل القديمة تعبر عن أمور محزنة. كما عبرت فى سفر  الرؤيا بصفة خاصة عن الضيق والألم والاضطهاد وتدنيس الهيكل والمقدس.*
*أنها مدة وإن كانت قد تمت حرفياً بالنسبة لأيام إيليا وأيام والاضطهاد  على يد أنتيوخس ابيفانس ممثل ضد المسيح، إلا أنها تؤخذ كما جاء فى سفر الرؤيا على  أساس رمزى يعبر عن مدة ضيق يعقبه فرح وانتصار "ويكون ذلك الوقت يُنجى شعبك كل من  يوجد مكتوباً فى السفر".*
*ب - ثانياً: "ومن وقت إزالة المحرقة الدائمة وإقامة رجس المخرب ألف  ومئتان وتسعون يوماً" وهذه المدة = 1290 ÷ 30 = 43 شهراً أى 3 سنوات وسبعة شهور  بزيادة شهر عن المدة السابقة، أو 3 سنين و6 شهور و15 يوماً بحساب السنة الشمسية  (365يوماً). وهى المدة ما بين وقف الذبيحة اليومية وتطهير الهيكل، من شهر أيار سنة  168ق.م إلى 25 كسلو (كانون أول) سنة 165ق.م.*
*ج - أما المدة الثالثة ال (1335 يوماً) والتى تزيد 45 يوماً فتشير إلى  زمن موت أنتيوخس نفسه.*
*وفى كل الأحوال فهذه المدد رمزت إلى الفترة ما بين الضيق والفرج، الألم  والفرح، الهزيمة والانتصار، تدنيس الهيكل وتطهيره، ضيق الكنيسة ونصرتها النهائية،  ضيق أولاد الله فى هذا العالم وفرحهم المنتظر، "أجاب واحد من الشيوخ قائلاً لى  هؤلاء المتسربلون بالثياب البيض من هم ومن أين أتوا. فقلت يا سيد أنت تعلم. فقال لى  هؤلاء الذين أتوا من الضيقة العظيمة وقد غسلوا ثيابهم وبيضوا ثيابهم فى دم الحمل.  من أجل ذلك هم أمام عرش الله ويخدمونه نهاراً وليلاً فى هيكله والجالس على العرش  يحل فوقهم. لن يجوعوا بعد ولن يعطشوا بعد ولا تقع عليهم الشمس ولا شئ من الحر لأن  الحمل الذى فى وسط العرش يرعاهم ويقتادهم إلى ينابيع ماء حيه ويمسح الله كل دمعة من  عيونهم" (رؤ 13:7-17).*
*
* *."ع1*

*"*

*(2)  رؤ 9:1،15*

*(3)  أع 7:9*

*(4)  رؤ 17:1*

*(5)  دا 23:9؛11:10،9*

*(6) انظر كتاب "هل المسيح هو الله أم ابن الله أم  بشر؟" للمؤلف ص112:109.*



*(7)  يو 19:5-27*

*(8)  عب 14:1*

*(9)  اف 12:6*

*(10)The Pulpit  Dan.P.298.*

*(11)Just. Apo. 1        Ch. 10.*

*12- Herodotus B. 1          Ch. 7:10*​
*(13)  وهى غير كليوبترا التى حاربت مع أنطونيوس جيوش الرومان بقيادة أوكتافيوس ( أغسطس  قيصر).*

*ع19*

*ع20*

*(14)Ag. Her. V:25.        *

*(15)Hypo. P. 182.        *

*(16)chr. Words. P.  34.*

*(17)S. Aug. xx: 24 & chr. Words.  P. 34.*

*(18)Jewish Wars  V:9.4.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*المراجع*


1-  Internatioanl Standard Bible Encyclopedia.​​ 2- The  Wyclife Bible Encyclopedia.​​ 3- Encyclopedia of Religion and  Ethies.​​ 4- Encyclopedia  Britanica.​​ 5- Encyclopedia  Amricana.​​ 6- Encyclopedia of Biblical  Prophecy. J. Barton Payne.​​ 7- Encyclopedia of Biblical  Difficulties, Archer.​​ 8- Encyclopedia of Biblical  Literature, Dr. Kitto.​​ 9- The Pulpit  Commentary.​​ 10- The Bible Knowledge  Commentary.​​ 11- The New Jerome Bible  Commentary.​​ 12- The Expositor’s Bible  Commentary.​​ 13- Mattew Henry A Commentary on  The Wlole Bible.​​ 14- Clarkes Commentay.​​ 15- The Interpreter's  Bible.​​ 16- Dictionary of The Bible, J.D.  Doughlas.​​ 17- Dictionary of The Bible, James  Hastings.​​ 18- Lang’ Commentary on The Holy  Bible.​​ 19- Ellcott’s Commentary on the  whole Bible.​ 20- The Literary Guid to The  Bible.​​ 21- Anti and Post Nicene  Fathers.​​ 22- The Works of  Josephus.​​ 23- Young’s Analytical Concordance  To the Bible.​​ 24- The New Treasury of the  ******ure. Knowledge.​​ 25- Septuagent Greek and English  old T.​​ 26- An lntroduction to the old  Testament Prophets.​​ 27- An Introduction to the Old  Testament , Harrison.​​ 28- New Bible  Companion.​​ 29- The Lion Hand Book To the  Bible.​​ 30- The New unger’s Bible Hand  Book.​​ 31- Jensen’s Survey of The Old  Testament.​​ 32- Jamiesn, Fausset, Brown, A  Commentary.​​ 33- The NIV Study  Bible.​​ 34-Orthodox Study  Bible.​​ 35- The  NIV Interlinear Hebrew English Old T.​​ 36- Hebrew  and Caldee Lexicon , Gesenius.​​ 37-Chr.  Wordsworth, D.D. Holy Bible With Notes and Introduction.​​ 38-  Acritical and Exegetical Commentary on The Book of Daniel , James A  Montgomery.​​ 39- Thomas  Scott, Holy Bible With Explanatory Notes, Practical Observations and Copious  Marginal References.​​ 40-  daniel`s Prophecy Of The Weeks, Alva J.Mcclain.​​ 41- 30  World Biblical Commentary, Daniel, John E. Golding.​​ 42- Daniel  The Key To Prophetic Revealtion, John F. Walvoord.​​ 43-  Daniel, H.A. Ironside.​​ 44-  Prophecy and The Church, Oswald T. Allis.​​ 45-  Daniel, G. Coleman Luck.​​ 46-  Expoitory Sermons On The Book Of Daniel, W.A. Criswell.​​ 47-  Daniel, An Expositional Commentary, James Montgomery Boice.​​ 48- The  Book Of Daniel, John Heading.​​ 49- Daniel  Sings and Wonders, Robert A. Anderson.​​ 50- Daniel  Devotional Studies On Living Courageously, J. Allen Blair.​​ 51- Daniel  The Prophet, M.R.Dehaan.​​ 52- Lehman  Strauss Commentary Daniel.​​ 53- The  Histories and Prphcies Of Daniel, G.H. Lang.​​ 54-  Synopsis Of The Books Of The Bible, J.N. Darby.​​ 55- The  History Of Herodotus.​​ 56- دائرة المعارف الكتابية ج 3 دار  الثقافة.
57- الآيات البينات فى تفسير سفر دانيال إسحق خليل.
58- كيرلس الأورشليمى، العظات تعريب الاب جورج نصور.
59- تجسد الكلمة للقديس أثناسيوس الرسولى تعريب القمص مرقص  داود.
60- تفسير دانيال وحرية الشعوب ن.ب.د.
61- شهادة الأجيال لصدق نبوات النبى دانيال.
62- سفر دانيال رشاد فكرى.
63- سفر دانيال مفصلاً آيه آيه ناشد حنا.
64- تمثال التاريخ العالمى، تفسير سفر دانيال د. القس وديع  ميخائيل.
65- محاضرات فى نبوة دانيال ه.ا. ايرونسايد.
66- معجزة الأجيال فى تفسير نبوات دانيال.
67- العهد القديم يتكلم د. صموئيل شولتز.
68- صوت من الأنقاض أرل البررويل.
69- الرجل المحبوب، تأملات ودراسات فى سفر دانيال فؤاد حبيب.
70- تفسير سفر دانيال القمص مينا ميخائيل.
71- مرقب النبى دانيال وهبة الشويخ.
72- رؤى الأباء والأنبياء القمص عبد المسيح ثاوفيلس النخيلى.
73- دانيال صديق الملائكة القمص بيشوى كامل.
74- لتكن مشيئتك على الأرض برج المراقبة.


----------

